# April's Spring babies 2013 ---- Babies are arriving



## Cherrybump

April's spring babies 2013 - Arriving!!!


Babies have arrived:

Dollface - Baby Elijah 3/5/13
DessyMarie - Baby Olivia]
x-li-x - Baby boy 27/3/2013
Cherrybump - Baby Paige, 30/3/2013
 MrsHippo - Beau 31/3/2013
Vidal0123 - Baby Isaiah 26/3/2013
Apple111 - Baby Tom 9/4/2013
Raechel -Baby Annabelle 
Rooster - Baby Byorn 14/4/2013
cc1975 - Baby Isla 6/4/13
Gertie beetle - Isis 15/4/2013
baileybubs - Emilia 4/4/2013



If any of the dates are wrong let me know lol 



​


----------



## x-li-x

Hallo, 

another April baby here :) I moved over a few days ago, little early but hey ho :)

My little bundle is due the 13th and we will be staying team :yellow: this time.


Do you have any little feelings as to boy or girl? I have a girly vibe atm, though I started with boy vibes so I reckon Il keep changing my mind throughout, however most family and friends are thinking girl atm too x


----------



## Vidal0123

YAY!!! I am so excited to be entering the second trimester!


----------



## cckarting

hey cherry due April 11th!


----------



## Hayleyemma

Im so glad to be in the secnd trimester now! Im due 1st april! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm got strong hopes for a boy lol and would really love to have my first as little boy to :).. 


Whooo your the first person i met to have there due date as the 1st of April. we were saying in tri 1 it would be funny to come on the 1st haha 

Congrats to you all and welcome to the second tri xxx


----------



## missmiylove

Hi :) I'm due april 13th! Can't believe I'm in the 2nd trimester already ;)
About 3 weeks ago My due date was changed from may 7th to april 13th -thank god bc I am impatient lol.

How have you ladies been feeling?

I'm fine-stomach hurts when I walk & boobs are huge & soo sore when I confine them to a bra lol


----------



## Cherrybump

my first due date was the 8th to the 7th lol.

my boobs are huge right now but my right one is bigger than my left and is popping out lol they get sore from time to time.

I didnt realise just how much you go and your body changes to lol xx


----------



## x-li-x

missmiylove said:


> Hi :) I'm due april 13th! Can't believe I'm in the 2nd trimester already ;)
> About 3 weeks ago My due date was changed from may 7th to april 13th -thank god bc I am impatient lol.
> 
> How have you ladies been feeling?
> 
> I'm fine-stomach hurts when I walk & boobs are huge & soo sore when I confine them to a bra lol

Hey , Im april 13 th too :) :flower:

Im ok, dealing with real bad sickness and major sore boobs, but other than that ok :haha: all worth it

No bump yet though, anyone else got a bump?

I barely had a bump with my dd at 40 weeks I looked 15 weeks, so I am expecting similar again this time as by now with my son I had something, but never know I could just 'pop' soon :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I dont have a bump yet but it could be hidden as im over weight so i already had a wobbly belly lol..


----------



## Boumpa

I am due April 6 and I have a small bump right now! Not noticeable to everyone just people who know me well!


----------



## dizz

Due April 16th - I don't expect to go to then, to be honest I'd be happy as anything if I made it to mid-March! Reason being last year I was pregnant, due at the end of May and that one arrived on April 9th 7 weeks early - and since the hospital appear to have decided that it's perfectly acceptable to do bog all to prevent a repeat - I'm more likely to deliver early again this time around.

The other thing I could see happening is it arriving on April 9th to share big sister's first birthday. And yes I've got quite a clear bump - but my stomach hadn't recovered from the last one yet!


----------



## stellacane

Hi ladies!

I've been lurking a while but have decided to join you in second tri - I'm 13+1 today, bub number 1 is due April 12th!

Very grateful to have (hopefully!!!) left morning sickness behind and got my energy back. No bump or symptoms to speak of now except big boobs (I literally woke up at 8 weeks and they'd grown a cup size overnight) that I'm praying don't decide to get any bigger!

How's everyone feeling? I've definitely relaxed a little since my 12 week scan - I'm a worrier so always had it in the back of my head that something would go wrong - so daft seeing as there's nothing I could've done to stop something happening anyways!!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing the journey! Xx


----------



## Robiloo

Hey all... I'm 14 + 3... second baby due April 3rd!!


----------



## cckarting

Glad to hear everyone is well. Not to much for symptoms here sick feeling on and off but boy do my bbs hurt when my bra finally come off! Feels like ages away until it's gender time, anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Gertie beetle

13 weeks today! Baby due April 14 :)
Still suuuuper tired but the sickness isn't too bad (although back again today)
Feeling great after the 12 week scan! Seeing bub moving around a heap was so amazing!


----------



## stellacane

I totally agree it feels like ages until gender time! I was so excited about making to the 12 week scan and now I'm so impatient to find out the gender. This is going to be a long waiting game!

I'm convinced I'm having a girl (just a gut feeling I've had from the start!) but DH assures me he saw 'boy bits' at the 12 week scan. I read somewhere that it's really easy to confuse what you're seeing at that stage but I don't mind either way, just keen to start shopping!


----------



## Salt Air

Hello everyone! 
We are due on the 2nd April, and are going to find out the gender. Same as Stella, I don't mind what it is but can't wait to start shopping!
I think I have a bit of a bump now, it definitely seems more than the usual bloat & wobble! Can't wait for it to be bigger though!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey everyone. 

Glad some of you are getting your engery back and if you haven't dont worry you soon will. (hopefully not one of those unlucky people to carry it on*touch wood*)

Ive got the midwife on Tuesday can't wait to excited to find out when my gender scan shall be and we'll shall be finding out.

God my buggie yesterday not sure if ive already posted it here. But im going to wait a little bit before trying to set it up (putting wheels on and the brake lol) 

I'm 14wks today <haha> 

the bit above my pubic bone seem super hard so that made me wear a cheese on my face all day lol 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vidal0123

What kind of Buggie did you get




Cherrybump said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Glad some of you are getting your engery back and if you haven't dont worry you soon will. (hopefully not one of those unlucky people to carry it on*touch wood*)
> 
> Ive got the midwife on Tuesday can't wait to excited to find out when my gender scan shall be and we'll shall be finding out.
> 
> God my buggie yesterday not sure if ive already posted it here. But im going to wait a little bit before trying to set it up (putting wheels on and the brake lol)
> 
> I'm 14wks today <haha>
> 
> the bit above my pubic bone seem super hard so that made me wear a cheese on my face all day lol
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-li-x

Vidal0123 said:


> What kind of Buggie did you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Glad some of you are getting your engery back and if you haven't dont worry you soon will. (hopefully not one of those unlucky people to carry it on*touch wood*)
> 
> Ive got the midwife on Tuesday can't wait to excited to find out when my gender scan shall be and we'll shall be finding out.
> 
> God my buggie yesterday not sure if ive already posted it here. But im going to wait a little bit before trying to set it up (putting wheels on and the brake lol)
> 
> I'm 14wks today <haha>
> 
> the bit above my pubic bone seem super hard so that made me wear a cheese on my face all day lol
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


I was going yo ask the same :) I got mine a few days ago we went for the bugaboo cameleon in dark grey and off white fabrics :) x


----------



## Cherrybump

i was going to order it from argos but my brother got it from amazon lol. It's obaby travel system in the midmight colour lol carseat included


----------



## Amour

Hey ladies!

14 weeks 2mro.. Whoopity! Have not even thought about buying anything yet, still doesn't seem real even though we saw our cheeky lil monkey 28th sept!

Bit concerned about our dates, by my ovulation date bubba should be due april 13th, our scan at 6week 4 days put us to April 10th (aligned with last period) and then dating scan we were put at April 8th! Seems bubz is going to be a giant like his(or her) daddy!

Tiredness is not so bad, although when I get in from work all I want to do is go to bed. 

Nausea came back 2day :-( hope it doesn't last. In 1st tri was craving fastfood it was disgusting! Last few days but really feeling healthy foods & salads - which is good!

Everyone on the forums think baby is a girl based on scan pic, but baby's face looks like a boy to me. Although I've always 'known' I'd have a girl 1st; something is telling me boy. Plus baby looks just like DH even at 12 weeks lol. I'm hoping for a boy, as my side of the family is all girls and a boy would be so different and awesome, and I've always wanted a boy first!

Really want to have a private gender scan at 16 weeks but DH is super nervous about the risks of too much exposure to baby. I'm trying to assure him on the safety of the scans but he's not having it :-( gender scan is booked for Nov 20th and I know I will not be able to wait that long.

Baby scan pics attached - I mean c'mon how could that baby possibly a girl! I don't know whether its because looks defo like a boy to me, or because it looks so much like DH I am therefore just seeing boy!! 

Sorry for the novel lol!
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









baby2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









baby3.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you know there is an April thread on the pregnancy groups & discussions board (the mods will end up moving you to that board from 2nd tri if you there if you stay here). https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1105387-april-munchkins-2013-a.html
:thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Amour: Hey welcome to the group.

im not to sure what the sex can be lol but ill pulling towards girl by your piks lol.. But i know what you mean i feel like mines is a boy and i really wanna have a boy first to. who knows im seeing my midwife on tuesday so hopefully she tells me my next scan app and we'll find out then


----------



## missmiylove

When are y'all gonna find out the gender?

I feel so confused about what I should do.
My doctor said my next scan isn't til 18-20 weeks. Which upsets me because I wanted to know the gender before that..like 16 weeks.
Should I just be patient & wait it out 5-7 weeks away :( OR should I pay for a 3D u/s to find out the gender?? 
I think I already answered my own question lol.
I'm gonna just do the 3D u/s at 16 weeks..that way I can find out in 3 weeks & I won't have to find out the gender in that stale doctors office. It's like they do u/s so muchthey have no emotions. & they dnt do scans for anything but 4/5min so 3D us it is!


----------



## dizz

We get our buggy delivered tomorrow - going to just use it in single mode for a while, loosen up the fold and unfold and things while NOT juggling two little children. Getting a Britax B-Dual, but I ain't half gonna miss my beloved iCandy (Kiddicare had 10% vouchers for a week for their new store opening so seemed daft not to get it when we did)


----------



## missmiylove

x-li-x said:


> missmiylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi :) I'm due april 13th! Can't believe I'm in the 2nd trimester already ;)
> About 3 weeks ago My due date was changed from may 7th to april 13th -thank god bc I am impatient lol.
> 
> How have you ladies been feeling?
> 
> I'm fine-stomach hurts when I walk & boobs are huge & soo sore when I confine them to a bra lol
> 
> Hey , Im april 13 th too :) :flower:
> 
> Im ok, dealing with real bad sickness and major sore boobs, but other than that ok :haha: all worth it
> 
> No bump yet though, anyone else got a bump?
> 
> I barely had a bump with my dd at 40 weeks I looked 15 weeks, so I am expecting similar again this time as by now with my son I had something, but never know I could just 'pop' soon :)Click to expand...

Aww same dd!
Hope u feel better.
I don't have much of a bump either..just bloating & gas making my stomach huge!


----------



## Breezeway

Hi ladies, I'm due April 12! Or within that week, they keep changing it up. Had a scan last Monday, instinct tells me boy, tho secretly praying for a girl. Gender scan set for nov12, tho I want to do one much sooner. Patience is not my best asset! So happy that many of us here, have the same due date. It will be very interesting to follow. Bump is clearly there! Nausea is mostly gone, headaches also mostly gone, energy is ok, tho sleeping is never enough for me. I wish I could sleep during the night! Good luck to every1.


----------



## Cherrybump

I have to wait til i seen midwife to find out when my gender scan shall be. Feels ages since i had my 12 week scan but it was only 2 weeks ago lol. I really wanna find out what im having so i can buy colour instead of plain boring stuff.


I agree you better taking up the offer while its there before it goes. I did that and saved your self some money to :D


I get super tired and i get the gasy thing to. Also cramping still but i did read on one of my app i downloaded saying its just the baby bump pushing my organs and stuff to make room lol so thats makes sense to me now lol 

Body seems to be crazy when pregnant lol xx


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Hi all, our little one is due on 19th of April. My morning sickness is much better, so I can finally go back to work tomorrow, very relieved. :)


----------



## Cherrybump

ispeakinsongs said:


> Hi all, our little one is due on 19th of April. My morning sickness is much better, so I can finally go back to work tomorrow, very relieved. :)


Glad your feeling better hun. Ive got this week of :) xx


----------



## Amour

missmiylove said:


> When are y'all gonna find out the gender?
> 
> I feel so confused about what I should do.
> My doctor said my next scan isn't til 18-20 weeks. Which upsets me because I wanted to know the gender before that..like 16 weeks.
> Should I just be patient & wait it out 5-7 weeks away :( OR should I pay for a 3D u/s to find out the gender??
> I think I already answered my own question lol.
> I'm gonna just do the 3D u/s at 16 weeks..that way I can find out in 3 weeks & I won't have to find out the gender in that stale doctors office. It's like they do u/s so muchthey have no emotions. & they dnt do scans for anything but 4/5min so 3D us it is!

I love how you justified the 3D scan to yourself.. Too funny!!


----------



## Amour

I wish I could see what everyone means when they say baby looks like a girl. I don't see it at all. Looks so boyish to me. Even my family as soon as they look one look at the picture thought boy. Finding out will be extremely tense & exciting I really can not wait. Hopefully I can twist DH's arm and it will be in just 2 short weeks (if I can get an appointment).


----------



## Amour

What's everyone brought? I've brought didly squat!!


----------



## Solitaire

wooooo im due on the 9th april


----------



## Solitaire

ha finally done my tickers, took me ages to figure it out


----------



## Vidal0123

A onesie, lol


Amour said:


> What's everyone brought? I've brought didly squat!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive got buggie and carseat. vests cover booties and bibs were given to me along with some toys lol 

Probs get few bits tomorrow :) just to build up a little bit x


----------



## stellacane

I've bought absolutely nothing!! I think I'll wait for the gender scan, I just find the gender neutral stuff a bit boring! I think I'm also still kinda in denial. I wandered into baby Gap the other day and felt a bit out of place weirdly. 

Missmylove, I have exactly the same argument with myself on pretty much a daily basis. I usually come to the same conclusion to just have the private scan!


----------



## Cherrybump

I just wanted to buy something so it felt more real haha im so lame but i will get some colour stuff when i find out x


----------



## stellacane

I think I should go and buy something Cherry, it'd definitely make it more real to have a nice wee onesie or something to look at!


----------



## Mumtobe 1

hey every one my lil one is due on the 1st april i cant wait,..
Very hard atm tho as the dad has left me :( but cant wait for lil one to get here :D xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh defo. i love the smell of the buggie when i pulled it out the box. Im a total weirdo. I like the smell of primark paper bags when we fill them up lol :s must be the pregnancy right lol


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Oh can I join! I'm 13 weeks today, but I'm anxious to get onto the 2nd Trimester boards! 

I'm due April.14th! But I won't expect baby till about the 20th haha. Both my boys were late so I'm not getting my hopes up lol. 

Gender scan will be in about 5 weeks, in my 18th week of pregnancy. I will probably receive a letter with the date this week. We were definitely finding out. No waiting for birth here haha. Far to impatient for that. 

I've bought a blanket for each gender, a girly sleeper. Two girly onezies, two boy onezies. And a little pink dragon stuffy. Ekkk!


----------



## Cherrybump

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Oh can I join! I'm 13 weeks today, but I'm anxious to get onto the 2nd Trimester boards!
> 
> I'm due April.14th! But I won't expect baby till about the 20th haha. Both my boys were late so I'm not getting my hopes up lol.
> 
> Gender scan will be in about 5 weeks, in my 18th week of pregnancy. I will probably receive a letter with the date this week. We were definitely finding out. No waiting for birth here haha. Far to impatient for that.
> 
> I've bought a blanket for each gender, a girly sleeper. Two girly onezies, two boy onezies. And a little pink dragon stuffy. Ekkk!

Hey hun welcome to the group. I cant wait to find out when my scan will be hoping to find out on tuesday when i see the midwife xx


----------



## houli1983

Hi, Im due my second little bundle on April 4th x


----------



## Aud

Mine is due 4/13/13 also :)


----------



## red0920

Hey ladies! I know Im not supposed to be over here yet but Im due April 18th and cant wait to be in the 2nd trimester


----------



## cckarting

Not going to lie I love, I've bought a few pink things too! Haha


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats to the both ladies due on the 4th. Hey reachel thats ok your allowed to peek in lol..

CC: im bad to i keep looking at all blue things lol.. but im not buying them until i know the sex. its super hard though. Can picture my face when i find out its a boy lol but if it a girl ill be happy to there is alot more clothes out there for girls lol


----------



## x-li-x

We won't be finding out the sex is time, we did with my other two, I have a feeling we are team :pink: though, so do a few friends and family members. I find myself drawn to the pink haha. But I could change my mind as things get further along. We are happy with either boy or girl and have names picked for both :) 
So far I have bought my pram and have made it gender neutral but have put a deposit down to have custom covers made once he/she arrives to add a little colour :) 
I have bought the carseat- I got black matching my other two children's seats :) and have the Moses basket. I can't wait to buy more but wont be buying to much until he/she arrives :)

I plan to buy a coming home / first out fit ( will just be a sleep suit) in both pink and blue then dress baby in the appropriate one to announce gender to everyone else. I can't wait :)


----------



## cckarting

Two of my close friends are ttc right now, so i figure between the three of us one is bound to get a girl, so if i get a boy i can just gift the items i bought. I have only bought three outfits and they were on a huge sale!


----------



## bakingno5

Hiya fellow mummies to be!
I'm due April 5th with yes, you've guessed baby no5 (a suprriiiiseeeeee :xmas10:)
It took me until having the scan to beleive it - as the sickness meant nothing right? :blush::dohh:
Only purchase I've made is a little lambs cloth nappy kit from ebay - used the same kit with my last two babies so I can't wait to get it on thursday :)
My girls are 16, 14, 7, and 5 - who know's what we're having now - I'd love to have a gender scan but am still undecided.
best of luck to everyone - hope nausea is easing for you all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Soccergurl3

I just went for my 12 week ultrasound today and my doctor says it's a boy!!! I thought it was too early to tell if it's a boy at this point? :shrug:


----------



## nolansmom

Due April 13.. :)


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

Thanks for creating this thread, Cherrybump! I am due on 4/1/13....April Fool's Day of all things! Anyone else on my boat??


----------



## Amour

I can't believe just 6 months to go for me!!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome everyone :) i just carried this over from first trimester.

I dont know anyone esle due on the 1st but me and the FOB thought would be funny it i went into labor that day lol 

Soccergurl i cant believe you found out the sex so early omg congrats to you..Ive got this app thing on my phone and it has a girl or boy video il see if i can find it again on youtube because my video never loaded right heehee think you may find it interesting as i did.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuWoXFIcgCg


----------



## Cherrybump

ooo the video shows up here awesome :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Amour said:


> I can't believe just 6 months to go for me!!!!!

Omg your the day after me YAY!!! lol xxx


----------



## red0920

Yes I finally hit the second trimester! Exactly 13 weeks today and due April 18th


----------



## WishingWell2U

Hello - I'm due 27th april so not quite 2nd trimester...can I join though?! 12 weeks in 3 days time!!

Very nervous and excited...one 15 year old son, 5 m/c's and PCOS along the way..conceived 2nd round of Clomid. 12 week scan next week so hoping everything is ok. Oh and I've put on half a stone already....eek!!
xx


----------



## red0920

WishingWell2U said:


> Hello - I'm due 27th april so not quite 2nd trimester...can I join though?! 12 weeks in 3 days time!!
> 
> Very nervous and excited...one 15 year old son, 5 m/c's and PCOS along the way..conceived 2nd round of Clomid. 12 week scan next week so hoping everything is ok. Oh and I've put on half a stone already....eek!!
> xx

Half a stone is like nothing compared to me. I started out weighing like 120 pounds now as of this morning Im 133. Quitting smoking and being pregnant at the same time really packs on the weight Ive got to find a way to slow this down


----------



## Cherrybump

Of course you can join lol..

Wow ive only gain i think 2lbs now. But i have been over doing it this week since im off and being super lazy munching everything i see *Not good* 

Just had a golden wonder pot noodle. It was chip shop curry. Coud hack some of it but not it all started to get to spicy



Not im going to wipe my make-up off. Pulled out some face mask and chill for a bit bath would be nice but trying to fill a bath from the shower is little impossible. I dont have enough money to put gas on so i have to make do lol prefer shower anyways lol runs back eletric heehee

Ooooh and i bought some cream newborn socks haha from my work *Primark* they have some nice things in there x


----------



## Tryingtrying

Yey i have hit the 14 week mark and moved over from the first trimester board. My due date is 9th april however i will probably come early as i'm carrying twins. Nice to be able to chat with others that are around the same time and share everything though.
:flower:


----------



## Crownjewelz

Who else is feeling so good they don't feel preggo anymore?


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow congratulations on the twins. Your due 2 days after me :) but i think your right you wil go eary my friend had twins sure she was told they wouldnt let her go the whole 40 weeks. 

Are you going to find out what your having?


----------



## Cherrybump

Crownjewelz said:


> Who else is feeling so good they don't feel preggo anymore?

I do..That why im happy to have heard the heartbeat yesterday. Not its a waiting game all over again :( xxx


----------



## cckarting

i've been finding my babes on the doppler every night before bed. it's been amazing! 5 days until my scan, can't wait, hoping they can give me a gender guess! i'm feeling really good lately my bbs still hurt like mad! wondering if it'll ever stop and occasionally i feel really sick in the afternoon but feel fine by 4 or so.


----------



## Cherrybump

Strange eh my boobs only hurt now and then.*now* lol good luck for your scan hun hope you manage to find out the sex xx


----------



## cckarting

i hope so too! and my bb's don't hurt ALL the time mainly when i take my bra off and then when i get up in the morning. i have some random pains off and on though.


----------



## Cherrybump

Its a good thing we know this is apart of pregnancy lol i really hope my boobs dont get any bigger but i know they will when the milk comes in :( lol


----------



## Crownjewelz

My :holly: are still a lil sore when I get up in the night to go wee. Im still holding them. 
I think Im going to hop on my doppler tonight and attempt to find the baby again. Now that I am little further along its harder to find it. The other night the baby must have been doing summersaults in my belly cuz all I could hear was movement, no heartbeat. I had just eaten a big dinner too.


----------



## cckarting

lol i find the baby the best around 10 right before i go to bed. It's kicking up a storm but lets us hear the hb for a little while, i find it way easier to find babes now than before!


----------



## Cherrybump

Where do you guys get your from. i dont wanna get one to dear but i really wanna buy one lol.. be sneaky at night and listen to the baby. i want be able to get it til the end of the month either.. ive youtube the angel sound one but i would love one that has the display on it xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

www.pulseoximeteronline.com/sonoline-b.html







Cherrybump said:


> Where do you guys get your from. i dont wanna get one to dear but i really wanna buy one lol.. be sneaky at night and listen to the baby. i want be able to get it til the end of the month either.. ive youtube the angel sound one but i would love one that has the display on it xxx


----------



## Crownjewelz

I got mine from www.fetaldoppler.net It was fairly cheap too.I bought the sonoline B and its great!


----------



## cckarting

https://www.fetalharmony.com/ And i got the same brand as Jewelz and been able to find baby for a long while now!


----------



## Cherrybump

Think ill get it from amazon lol since all those are american lol.. Ill think it go between ebay to and see which is the best price and by reveiws lol.. I did see one on amazon and it had 444 reveiws read a few so i might get that one if i can remember which one it is lol


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh cc. i just went ahead and make cup cakes haha. Finding myself little bored so ill store them in the cupboard and hopefully dont eat them all xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

MMMMMMMmmmmmmm cupcakes!!! :cake:


----------



## cckarting

cupcakes sound amazing! i'm making cupcakes in a week and a half for my ds to take to school for his birthday. i'll make sure i save a few to stay home!


----------



## Cherrybump

Heehee i ate 2 they were yummy xx


----------



## Amour

No 16 week scan for me :-(

Family and the DH are not convinced on the safety, just want to let things be; and interfere as little as possible. Gutted as I'm impatient but its not just about me; and although I believe its safe; if something were to happen I'd hate that they'd might think 'if only I wasn't so hard headed'.

Better find something to occur my mind rather than wondering what sex bebe is!


----------



## cckarting

so will you wait until the 20 week scan now?


----------



## Amour

Yes we will wait for the anomoly (sp?) scan as family think if its not necessary there's no point and no 'real' benefit. My mom reiterated, it doesn't make a bit of a difference what the gender is so why.


----------



## Vidal0123

I caved and ordered a Bassinet on Walmart.com!


----------



## sanriogirl

Hello, I'm 13 weeks today and due April 17th


----------



## ecavey

Hello! I'm in my 12th week and saw our little bean move around in our scan on monday - amazing! i'm due April 22nd!

OMG is anyone else finding their ms is getting WORSE and not better??? I have started to vomit when usually i just have nausea. 

In addition i'm fighting a sore throat. initially the doc said i should take antibiotics but i wanted to see if i could fight it. after a week i went back and he said it's better and doesn't require antibiotics. But it's the mucus that's lodged in my throat (sorry for grossness...) that makes me want to retch everytime i swallow. i'm finding it so draining. Woke up at 2am this morning and hurled, just from swallowing!?

I really hope the ms clears up soon so i can enjoy eating again and enjoy this magically journey through pregnancy...


----------



## Cherrybump

I have to agree with you a little. ive start puking to ad i never through out the first trimester. I dunno what i going on with my body right now usually first thing in the morning it to clear my airways but i was just in the shower there and to get out and be sick. 

I have no idea why im no being sick and i wasnt being apart from feeling sick. Wasnt thinking something wasnt agreeing with me but it must be the pregnancy now because im not never this bad.

So i keep getting told to have tea and dry toast. Just made myself tea and i have no more teabags and i had toast this more but i had butter on it :(. Think i may steal teabags from my mums lol 

And im not a tea drinker. just got little dizzy there to but i dunno if that is from my hair being up in a towel drying. Im contacted wearer to but i dont think it due to that. 


Think today ill be taking it easy. It strange i have to say because i had been feeling fine apart from being random sick in the morning and right now i dont feel to great :(

Hope you feel better to hun xxx


----------



## Tryingtrying

Thank you cherrybump, yes i will definitely be finding out what sex they are as soon as i can. I have a 16 week scan coming up next week so hoping they will be able to tell me then but if not then they should hopefully be able to tell me at my 18 week scan.
At least as they are identical twins they only have to find the sex of one of them as they will of course be the same.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww that to cute lol my friends twins arent the same lol and i still cant tell them apart lol


----------



## Salt Air

I just bought my first maternity jeans in Asda, they are sooo comfy & the best thing was that when I got them to the till I discovered they were on sale & only £4.00!


----------



## Cherrybump

oo nice one xxx total bargain


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies! Another April bump here. I'm due April 11th/April 14th (scan date vs LMP date, I know I should be due on the 14th based on when I felt implantation but they're sticking with the 11th for now). We will be staying team yellow. Bump is nicknamed Leslie, its LO number 2 :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey welcome. Ive nickname my bump...well wobbly belly beanie lol


----------



## cckarting

had my scan today and here's the babes! any gender guesses??
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5756_zps4d3777f4.jpg


----------



## ecavey

Thanks Cherry bump! no puking yesterday which is good. hope you feel better soon! toast is definitely my savior - peanut butter toast to be exact! i'd eat it all day if i could!

ooo i love everyone's bump names! hubby and i need to think of one... though we've already picked out names so when we find out the sex it'll have a name!


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies :) I'm due April 11th! Is anyone feeling better in their second trimester? I'm still new in this trimester and so far not much relief :(.


----------



## Breezeway

Nausea has quieted down a bit, tho I'm feeling the weight. Went out to buy maternity clothes, mostly pants since mine no longer fit. Was to cute, I can't believe I, actually pregnant! Today I parked in the expectant moms parking at the mall (it was late), felt amazing... One of those little things I wanted to do for the last 4 years.... Super syked! As far as feeling sick... Small price to pay for my awesome mood!


----------



## Breezeway

N bump name is Lil Loveternity Blu


----------



## Cherrybump

cc im going to say girl just a feeling lol

ive been sick every morning this week im not sure why though sucks. was lil dizzy yesterday first time this tri. im ok now after having lil puke in the morning im fine for the rest of the day


----------



## Cherrybump

need to type my comment.


i say girl cc 

ive been sick few morning this week. then ill be ok for the rest of the day. my mum was like this to so i may follow her lol. ill try that dry toast but saying that im out of peanut buttet love it to much


----------



## cckarting

out of peanut butter! sorry, that sucks! Thanks cherry 32 days until ultrasound day :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

I was feeling pukey on Monday as well. I think part of it had to do with what I ate though. Too much candy. :haha:


----------



## ukgirl23

Hi, do you ladies mind if I join your group please? I'm due april 14th :) xx


----------



## Crownjewelz

ukgirl23 said:


> Hi, do you ladies mind if I join your group please? I'm due april 14th :) xx

We are due the same day! Yay!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dosey

Can I join too please? :hi:

We are due on 4th April. Gender scan on 16th November and we are hoping to find out :happydance:


----------



## ukgirl23

yay crownjewels! I was due april 16th but my dating scan showed baby 2 days ahead. :) x


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey Ladies,

Got some awesome news. Looks like i don't need to wait until my week 16 for my letter with scan date:) Got little suprise as i headed to get my laptop and back to mums.

I opened the letter and screamed out loud lol i know sad eh. But my gender scan is the 21st 5 days before my brothers birthday and my midwife open is 3 days before my neices birthday lol


----------



## cckarting

welcome ladies!


----------



## rooster100

Hello! May I join in? I'm 13 weeks!!! Due 20th of April! 
Cherrybump that's great news about the gender scan! Just over a month away! 
Xx:)


----------



## Cherrybump

Morning Rooster. Of course you can :).

I do hope the weeks past fast so i can get there quicker lol. 
but i think it will drag just to be a pain lol unless work is busy heehee.

Hows is everyone feeling today? xx


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Had my scan again this morning. My date has been confirmed I'm not due on
1st April but the 20th! (irregular periods)


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww no way. Yeah i get irrgelour periods to. Doctor told me my first due date would have been 22 march lol so i jump right back but i did say to him about my periods and i couldnt be 100% sure when my last one was either but i figure i wasnt that far along and when i got ask at my scan how far i think i am i said maybe around 9 weeks. she said i was close i was 10wks 2 days. 

But worry though it has gone rather fast since having my scan and now im dying for my next one lol 7 weeks away xx


----------



## rooster100

My 20 week scan will be around the 1st of dec! Not finding out the sex though!
Hi Emma! That's fantastic news! So we are not due date buddies anymore! Unless I go early and you go a little late ;) xx


----------



## MrsHippo

Cherrybump said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Got some awesome news. Looks like i don't need to wait until my week 16 for my letter with scan date:) Got little suprise as i headed to get my laptop and back to mums.
> 
> I opened the letter and screamed out loud lol i know sad eh. But my gender scan is the 21st 5 days before my brothers birthday and my midwife open is 3 days before my neices birthday lol


Yey!! I was booked in for my 2nd scan when I went for my first one... 19th November :D so just a tad earlier than you! How exciting x


----------



## Cherrybump

Yayy!!! im so excited i can't wait to find out what we're having. Are you finding out what you having? xx


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh just seen we're the same due dates lol :) probably said that before xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:wave:
thought id come over now im nearly 13 weeks 
feel its time!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yaya welcome becky <3 xxxx


----------



## Rah

I'm moving over as well been between the 2 for a week or so and its time lol 

So HI


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey welcome Rah. x

I press around just above my pubic bone area just to see if i can feel anything :( i do feel like a lump type thing but no flutter (i dont think or anything i bet mines is a super lazy baby lol. Until it shall wait until further along before he/she starts kicking me lol


----------



## cckarting

usually around 18 weeks is when you start feeling the movement. I "think" i feel movement sometimes but only if i am trying to find the baby on the doppler.


----------



## Cherrybump

i need to buy one of those lol need my wages to hurry and come along again


----------



## cckarting

lol they are amazing! i don't know if i could have lived without mine this time, which is funny cuz i've never used it for the other two.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats right its around 18 weeks some may before but i don't
think its likely.. i feelt flutters and popping with DS at around 15 weeks
and i didn't get a kick until just past 20 weeks.. 

it depends everyone is different some don't even feel the flutters 
they just feel the kicks.. This time around.. because this is my 3rd
pregnancy (mc at 8wks 2nd time) .. i keep thinking i can feel flutters
and some little movements pushing etc but im not sure yet what that is
.. but its gone past the "gas" stage :lol:


----------



## Cherrybump

i get gas alot right now. Must be the fizzy juice i drink :blush:

I think have a doppler is a little reassuring to so i would love to get one. Seems way to long to way until the next scan or app eh :(

Sometimes i get those flutters but i think for now ill stick to thinking its gas lol xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its likely to be the flutters!! 
gas feeling leads to it coming out :rofl:

flutters don't :) i bet it is that!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesnt. 

But it would be nice to know that it is the baby heehee. xxxx


----------



## klstar

ok ladies I would like to join you all. I am due somewhere between mid-late march and early April. I am trying to find a dr now that I have finished moving to another state. From Missouri to Minnesota. All I know is that I am pregnant. And anywhere between 15-18 or 19 weeks. I havent seen a dr yet bc the ones in st. louis wouldnt verify pregnancy unless I had a positive urine test. I have had am exam in MN and verified pregnancy but apparently this state doesnt do an ultrasound until 2 weeks or if something is possibly wrong. So, I havent heard a heartbeat nor had ANY tests done yet. I am sure some of you havent either. So, I am hoping you all will except me here with you so we can all experience these wonderful things together. The first pos. due date I was given is April 9. The second March 23. 
I feel lots of flutters as well as GAS :haha: i can also lightly push on my tummy just below my belly button and feel it push back like one would feel when "bumping" a farm animal. lol


----------



## cckarting

kis you can go to a planned parent hood there and tell them you know your pregnant and no idea how far along and they usually do a scan? or i would find a better dr.


----------



## MrsHippo

Cherrybump said:


> oooh just seen we're the same due dates lol :) probably said that before xxx

Yes you have said that before lol :p 

At first I didn't want to know the sex but changed my mind after my first scan, quite excited about finding out now :)


----------



## cckarting

am i the first one to get the gender scan???


----------



## Cherrybump

I think you might be cc lol.. Sorry Mrshippo lol

And welcome klstar. I have no idea what its like over there but ive already had 2 scans and seen midwife twice. I do hope you can find someone soon and get a scan xxx


----------



## Alison9991

Hello Ladies!

I am due April 2nd,2013

I have no bump yet, but I do get to find out the sex first week of November as long as baby cooperates!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Salt Air

Alison9991 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am due April 2nd,2013
> 
> I have no bump yet, but I do get to find out the sex first week of November as long as baby cooperates!!
> 
> :thumbup:

Welcome Alison! We have the same due date. :thumbup:


----------



## Amour

cckarting said:


> am i the first one to get the gender scan???

When do you find out? I'm really curious to find out what your having. Your scan pic looks girly but only because it looks like girly parts next to the bottom arrow.

Do you have a perference?


----------



## Cherrybump

welcome alison..

im 15wks today yayyyy!!


----------



## Salt Air

Cherrybump said:


> welcome alison..
> 
> im 15wks today yayyyy!!

Yay! Check out your orange! :)


----------



## ukgirl23

aww congrats on the orange cherrybump! I'm 14 weeks today :D I'm a lemon... that sounds a bit wrong to say haha xx


----------



## MrsHippo

I'm now an orange too :D how exciting! 

I was curious to know how big my uterus was, like is it the same size as the baby or much bigger. I found my answer yesterday in a book... At 14 weeks the placenta is the size of a small melon. So at 15 I guess it's s little bigger now. This is what will be giving us our bumps won't it :)


----------



## ukgirl23

wow a small melon! No wonder since a few days ago my bump is suddenly looking so big! Congrats to you on your orange too!! xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Feels good just watching the fruit getting better each week. From those tiny seeds cant wait to pop :)


----------



## Vidal0123

My OB said right now our uterus is about the size of a grapefruit/melon!





MrsHippo said:


> I'm now an orange too :D how exciting!
> 
> I was curious to know how big my uterus was, like is it the same size as the baby or much bigger. I found my answer yesterday in a book... At 14 weeks the placenta is the size of a small melon. So at 15 I guess it's s little bigger now. This is what will be giving us our bumps won't it :)


----------



## Breezeway

I just hit 15 weeks, and started feeling some flutters, I can't wait for my gender scan on nov 12! Due April 12. I can't wait. What Doppler has every1 purchased? I'm trying to find a good one...


----------



## Breezeway

Cherry bump. I think me n you have the same due date, they keep switching me from the 8th to the 12th or vice versa...:)


----------



## Vidal0123

I have a sonoline B




Breezeway said:


> I just hit 15 weeks, and started feeling some flutters, I can't wait for my gender scan on nov 12! Due April 12. I can't wait. What Doppler has every1 purchased? I'm trying to find a good one...


----------



## ukgirl23

I have a sonoline B too it's really good :) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I decided to get a fruit ticker :rofl:


----------



## Rah

i keep stalking other peoples tickers to find my fruit lol


----------



## Cherrybump

yeah becky you should get one lol.

Hey hun im due on the 7th lol

Is it wrong that im super bored and watching i didnt know i was pregnant on youtube :|.. Didnt even know they had it on there and i was randomly searching things to watch and it popped up at the size. I dont recommend watching it if your scared about birth or very emotional lol as i keep getting tears rolling down my face. 

Letting myself have a good little cry before ryan comes home from holiday lol..

I know im sad, but i also watched one born every minue and the midwives and im waiting for the next season to start lol Im a freak x


----------



## rooster100

I have watched every episode of one born every minute! (some of the older ones twice'!) I didn't watch any of the third series for ages after my m/c but when I got my bfp I watched the whole series in about 2 days! When is the next series coming out? 
(also I watch I didn't know I was pregnant on YouTube....the shame! How did they not know??crazy!) 
X


----------



## Cherrybump

im not sure when the next series is lol. 

I agree with you i would be shitting myself if i was in there place to. even the ones born in the toilet. think i have watched them all as there were bringing up other video's :( xx


----------



## Teabella

Hi guys,

I've now officially moved over from 1st tri. Due on 20th April so 13 weeks and 1 day today (ticker is one day behind). :happydance:

How's everyone doing? I've been feeling a bit sick and faint over last couple of days - hoping that once my body makes some more blood over next couple of weeks I'll start feeling a bit better. Anyone else going through this low blood pressure thing? Hoping it doesn't last the whole pregnancy!


----------



## Rah

my bp was low at my last app i was quite concerned but they said its fine!! 89/54 is far to low for my liking though


----------



## Teabella

Rah said:


> my bp was low at my last app i was quite concerned but they said its fine!! 89/54 is far to low for my liking though

yeah, me too. I've nearly fainted twice now! If I have to stand up in a hot place, I just start feeling really ill. Let's hope this doesn't last too long. I spoke to a friend yesterday who's a midwife and she said over the next few weeks, things would likely improve as I made more blood (and therefore increased by blood pressure).

It's really funny - I thought once I hit 2nd trimester I'd feel wonderful - but I actually feel alot worse then in 1st:shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

i think it will take little time as i was still throwing up last week which i never did in first tri. and over the weekend ive been ok no sickness. Just give it some time before you start to feel better lol.. But it may carry on through the pregnancy i hope not though lol hate being sick. And im back to work tomorrow so glad as ive been super bored all week. Eating to much junk xx


----------



## rooster100

Teabella we have the same due date! 
Try not to worry about low bp it's better then it being high. Drink plenty of fluids and just watch yourself standing up to quickly x


----------



## ecavey

I have been throwing up this 12th week and this morning, the start of my 13th week. 

i had felt better at the weekend and planned to go to the gym for some gentle exercise but now think will just lie down in the spare office for a nap. 

i feel guilty as i want to start exercising again! what would you do?


----------



## cckarting

i'm not the first one to get a gender scan anymore boo! :(


----------



## Cherrybump

I dunno what i did. just went about my day like normally but i never took my folic acid until later in the day dont think it was that though because i was always sick before even taking that. Apart from friday. Whatever it was has shifted anyways the only time i feel off is when something touhes my throat :( so i fold that part my jacket outwards and i dont wear scarfs either..

Oh no cc its ok i think your still one of the first though. ive got 5 weeks to go yay.. My midwife had the mount of weeks wrong lol telling me she'd see me in 8 weeks haha its only 6 lol 

And ryan's (FOB) mum facebook me last night asking if it was ok to buy moses basket.. My heart melted as like yeah yeah its ok lol and i said mum bought my buggie since she got allies as a prezzie for her. :) so i just need to start saving up nappies and stocking few clothes up. and then when i finally get the grant through off to buy the cot.

Oh man seems like its coming in fast doesnt it. When i get this grant thing through ive work out it shall be around my 25th birthday end of jan :) have anyone of you been told about a grant if your low income?


----------



## ukgirl23

My morning sickness seems to be coming out the other end!! Since being pregnant Ive just constantly been on the toilet I did have a time where it calmed down but then I got really constipated and now Im back to toilet hopping :( hopefully this trimester will be easier. My 25th is 2 days after my due date so could be seeing a birthday baby :) xx


----------



## rooster100

Morning lovely April ladies :hugs: hope all is well.
I any believe how much better I have felt in the last week! I had heartburn yesterday and still feel nauseous if I don't eat every two hrs but nothing as bad as I was feeling. I am back to work tomorrow after 7 weeks off!! 
Are any of you ladies showing yet? X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cherrybump said:


> Oh no cc its ok i think your still one of the first though. ive got 5 weeks to go yay.. My midwife had the mount of weeks wrong lol telling me she'd see me in 8 weeks haha its only 6 lol
> 
> Oh man seems like its coming in fast doesnt it. When i get this grant thing through ive work out it shall be around my 25th birthday end of jan :) have anyone of you been told about a grant if your low income?


I might be getting a scan at 16-17 weeks so around start of November
because of this haemorrhage so ill find out then :lol: .. not too fussed
to be the first like.. ill find out on my birthday anything which is only
3rd dec :D .. 

I don't think i get the grant think its only for 1st babies .. 
i got it with DS and sure i got told i won't with any more children


----------



## MrsHippo

rooster100 said:


> Morning lovely April ladies :hugs: hope all is well.
> I any believe how much better I have felt in the last week! I had heartburn yesterday and still feel nauseous if I don't eat every two hrs but nothing as bad as I was feeling. I am back to work tomorrow after 7 weeks off!!
> Are any of you ladies showing yet? X

7 weeks off!! I'm guessing you've been really poorly? I am on my 2nd week of being off work. When I was working I was having the odd day here and there but my 2nd trimester turned out much worse than my first :( 

Not too bad today though, planning on going to see my mum as I ended up missing her birthday last week :( so going to pick up some flowers for her and have a catch up! 

My belly keeps changing lol... One minute I look pregnant, think that's mostly bloating though. Then it will go down. The bottom of my belly is sticking out and has been for a few weeks now but I cover up when I go out as I just look like I have a pouch!! I've lost a lot of weight though :( I'm not sure how much as I don't ever weigh myself but I can just tell my looking at myself and Adam has noticed too :(


----------



## cckarting

i'm the same way uk! I've not thrown up but oh my did i get sick throughout the first tri. It was like i had food poisoning or something for 8 weeks. Hope it eases up on you!


----------



## Vidal0123

When i woke up this morning I think baby Vidal was all on the left side of my lower stomach. It was hard and there was an obvious bump!


----------



## kriroscou

I'm due April 6th! Still got 5 weeks before I find out gender :( Super excited though counting down! I wish I could say I'm enjoying this trimester but I still unfortunately am getting sick. And I can never eat enough! No matter how much I eat the baby is actually making me lose weight instead of gain..At least its healthy and normal sized.
>What mothers have to go through for their children<


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies! :wave:

Can i sneak in from first tri? im 13 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive gained 5lbs from being off a week. Have to say when i get super bored i eat way to much :( and most of it was crisps or just sweets lol shocking i know. Not happy that ive gain so much but i know some people have gain way much more than me lol..

kriroscou- do you know your date of scan yet mines is in 5 weeks on wednesday.

7 weeks of wow i hope your feeling better hun. Its alot to go through just to have a baby isnt.. 

Awww yeah sorry bec i keep forgetting your got a younger one already lol. this is my first so it coming in handy ill keep things like the buggie and cot incase i every have another baby in future will just need to store them lol 

xxxxx


----------



## rooster100

I have no idea how much weight I have gained I never weigh myself as its depressing, seeing my midwife next Monday so I'm sure she will weigh me! 
Think I have been drinking too much tea! I'm addicted to it and drink about 4 mugs a day which I think is too much? I have cut down but was getting awful migranes! X


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i never drank tea so much in my life lol im a coffee person but right now i cant stand the smell. mum said she went of coffee to. I swear im following her footsteps in this pregnant. but she didnt turn to tea lol.. I drink at least a cup a day lol..

When i see my midwife last week she didnt weight me in :S i thought she would have aswell


----------



## rooster100

I'm not really overweight but never weigh myself as in the past when I have it's upset me! 
I went off tea in the first tri, used to make me feel sick! But still had to sip it to get rid of the headaches! Didn't realise quite how addicted I was! X


----------



## cckarting

with my boys i always lost weight, i'd drop 10 pounds like it was nothing. with this one i've done nothing but gain weight. I've gained like 6 lbs......


----------



## Vidal0123

YAY!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







0FDF846E2E7846959E96135BA5F9E0BC.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## cckarting

yeah!!! were all so close :)


----------



## Cherrybump

lol pregnancy is all new to me lol. i always ask mum or my sister is this normal lol.. i dont wanna gain any more to soon 5lbs will ok i just need the bump to grow lol


----------



## cc1975

Hi All!! I'm 15 weeks today and hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I am feeling exhaused and achy inmy hips and have a feeling like the poor little baby might fall out it feels so weird 'down there' just like pressure but not greatly. I am sure i have had this with previous pregnancies but wandered if any of you guys had had this as you are around the same stage as me??? I am due April 9th. We are praying for a girl but after so many miscarriages a healthy boy will be just as appreciated!
I also have the fun of being A Rh - blood group and my body is already producing anti-C antibodies which has now meant I am under a consultant rather than plain old midwife, oh the joys!!

Hope you are all well and look forward to hearing from anyone XX:kiss:


----------



## dizz

Oh yay - my hips are starting to go... then it'll work round to the front of my pelvis - welcome back SPD, I've been expecting you.

Answers on a postcard how I'm meant to manage killer hills, a pushchair, a 17lb 6 month old and crutches.


----------



## Cherrybump

Sounds impossible to me.

Ive just had to ask my mum to buy me yoga pants so i can use them as work trousers the ones im currently wearing are super tight and i have a button un-done.

I also get random pressure done below to i just guess its everythign growing. and i also get poking on the left side :s i thought i felt flutter early but im not sure not.


----------



## cc1975

I am SURE i've had the odd flutter here and there too!! Can't wait for an unmistakable big fat kick!!


----------



## cc1975

I am SURE i've had the odd flutter here and there too!! Can't wait for an unmistakable big fat kick!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can defiantly feel something its not gas for sure! as everyone says it will be
this being my 3rd pregnancy i know its likey to feel sooner.. i just feel fluters
and then ill get pressure in 1 side low down like pushing then it will move to
another side its a weird feeling!


----------



## Salt Air

Very jealous of your flutters ladies, I've had nothing yet! Getting very impatient, lol. Still, 16 weeks today so it can't be too much longer now... :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Is that what the pressure is. Is it the baby? lol cause i get the pressure thing but i just dont feel flutter lol. the pressure moves when i go to touch it lol i never knew what that was lol


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies! I think I'm going to join you here, I can't relate to anything in first tri anymore!! I try going through the threads and nuttin... so here I am, due 4/24/13 =)


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoo hooo Doll. Nice to see you over here now :) xxx


----------



## Salt Air

dollface85 said:


> Hi ladies! I think I'm going to join you here, I can't relate to anything in first tri anymore!! I try going through the threads and nuttin... so here I am, due 4/24/13 =)

Yay! Welcome Dollface, good to see you here :)


----------



## Vidal0123

I had my cervix check today but now im hurting.


----------



## cc1975

Vidal0123 said:


> I had my cervix check today but now im hurting.

Why did you have to have one of those then?


----------



## DevilsAngel

So im now 14wks 4days :D Made it over to 2nd Tri Board, very happy.

Due 13th April and very excited yet very scared. And have an appointment with midwife today, but im not entirely sure what the appointment is for :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Devil- Aww you should get just a check up hun unless there is something wrong. Mines was just added paper work from blood tests into my folder and checking my pee test again. got got to hear babys heartbeat to. and check blood temp. I think its a main check up thing were they just see how your doing and such. It will be fine :) have you hear the heartbeat yet?


----------



## WishingWell2U

Hello - I have my 12 week scan tomorrow (12 wks and 5 days) and soooooo nervous :wacko: it's been a long and hard journey to reach this point and I can't quite believe I'm here and I know I should be positive...but it's hard!!

I think I will feel so much better when I hear the heartbeat and see everything's ok!! Fingers crossed!!! x


----------



## Vidal0123

They said because I was crampy.



cc1975 said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> I had my cervix check today but now im hurting.
> 
> Why did you have to have one of those then?Click to expand...


----------



## dollface85

yay! thank you ladies! 13 weeks today whii! full of gas today lol stayed up since 5 am listening to my tummy grumble


----------



## rooster100

I got my '20' week scan date....14th of December...I will be 22 weeks then and it's bloody ages away!!! I live in Dublin, my family live in the uk had a scan there at 10+5 thank god otherwise this would be my first scan!! They only scan u at 20 weeks here unless there is a problem! Going to have to get one done privately!


----------



## Vicyi

:hi: can i join? Due April 18th :)


----------



## Hadynsmummy

WishingWell2U said:


> Hello - I have my 12 week scan tomorrow (12 wks and 5 days) and soooooo nervous :wacko: it's been a long and hard journey to reach this point and I can't quite believe I'm here and I know I should be positive...but it's hard!!
> 
> I think I will feel so much better when I hear the heartbeat and see everything's ok!! Fingers crossed!!! x

Hello
i have been lurking as did feel i fit in first tri anymore but know im not meant to be here till 13weeks lol

but i must be due the same day as you Wishing Well 2U so Hello:hi::wave:

im due the 26th April 2013


----------



## cckarting

welcome ladies!


----------



## Cherrybump

Of course you can join. All April babies are welcome lol..

It does feel like a long time off until our scans dont it. Mines is 5 weeks exactly tomorrow. :)


----------



## cckarting

Oh i wish it was november already!!!


----------



## Salt Air

cckarting said:


> Oh i wish it was november already!!!

Me too!! Mine is on the 13th, so was 4 weeks yesterday. Hurry up!!


----------



## Teabella

Not till December for me. Feels ages away! Funny how time really goes slow when you're pregnant.


----------



## cckarting

mines the same day Salt!!!! what time?


----------



## Cherrybump

it doesnt half drag lol.


----------



## Mica

Hi! I am having my first baby in April as well, due along with the taxes on the 15th. hehehe. Just starting to feel beter, now that I'm going into my second trimester. The appetite is back with a vengeance! I'm so glad, as I haven't gained any weight and worry about getting proper nutrition. Anyway, I'm new to all this and despite reading pregnancy books and blurbs on the Internet, I feel kind of clueless sometimes. Joined this site hoping to see what others' experience has been, and perhaps get some advice now and again. Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Salt Air

cckarting said:


> mines the same day Salt!!!! what time?



Aww yay! Mine is at 4.10, so I'll have to get through most of the day at work first, I will not get much done that day I don't think! What time is yours?


----------



## Cherrybump

welcome Mica x


----------



## DevilsAngel

Thanks cherry, yeah they just checked pee and checked i was okay cause of anxiety disorder i have. 

Roll on the 28th of november, find out what my little sea monkey is gunna be :D Super excited seeing as though everyone i know is split 50/50 on baba's sex


----------



## cckarting

my appt is at 1:00 so i'll know a little before you depending on time zone lol


----------



## Sally_D

Just completed 13 weeks today. Can I join you lovely ladies in this thread??


----------



## Vidal0123

Welcome!!




sally_d said:


> just completed 13 weeks today. Can i join you lovely ladies in this thread??


----------



## Salt Air

cckarting said:


> my appt is at 1:00 so i'll know a little before you depending on time zone lol

I just looked again & mine is at 3, was getting it mixed up with midwife appointment, lol! So i will get to leave work even earlier, yay! But you still beat me :) what timezone are you in? I'm in the UK.


----------



## cckarting

im in the central standand time zone so you might even be before me.


----------



## Cherrybump

Do you not get the day off. I was told it was antelnatil care (ps i know i have spelt that wrong) so i get the day off and paid for it :) was cheesing because i put in for the 21st for a holiday lol


----------



## cckarting

i took the day off for mine, and so did dh. It's an hour and a half drive up there and than an hour and a half home so there's 3 hrs out of the day for just driving. Were taking our boys with us too. Were taking the kids out of school to go.


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man. just seems to much traveling doesn it. Takes me an hour of the bus depending on the driver. But Ryan's mums is driving us up there :( so we will get there within the half hour hopefully


----------



## dollface85

First prenatal appt. next wednesday, they are just gonna do bloodwork... yay lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have my CVS test tuesday after alot of messing about by
the hospital :nope: i seem to be full of bad luck lately.. no more bleeding
though old blood if anything which may happen due to the haemorrhage hopefully
clearing out abit .. hopefully they will be able to do the test as they told me it
depends on my placenta :nope: which will set it back further .. but we will
have results by 24-48 hours later .. so friday by the latest! .. pretty nerve 
racking really but it is what it is! .. they may tell me the gender too which
is lucky i guess

Nothing really to say no new appt's my new will be to book in with my mw
for my 16 week appt for heartbeat then it will be my 20 week scan on my
birthday :) .. not sure if we will have a 16-17 week scan as i want to know
if this haemorrhage is better/worse mostly


----------



## Cherrybump

as soon as i seen you were last person to post here i yelled out oh crap becy. its 6.30am here and ryan has crashed out on couch lol. i hate how they keep moving everything around for you. glad bleeding has stop also.

im sorry i suck at this stuff hun. i hope next week goes fast so you can find out whats gojng on xxx


i cant fall bk alseep. keep getting pressure under my boobs. so i got up grab glass of water and soome salt and vingar pringles lol small tub.

not hungry no more but that pressure thing wont budge xx


----------



## cckarting

GL becy FX for great results!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Okey ladies ive updated the first page. with our due days. Sm and Becky i cant remember when both of yours where lol im sure they were the same day thinking 22nd. Can you both let me know lol

Andif anyone elses aint up there could you let me know when yours is please. Just thought would be cool to keep track and see how many of us are the same day lol 

Was bit bored and soooo shattered so i did it quick xxx


----------



## red0920

14 week bump or maybe the start of one
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cherrybump

whooo hoo hun. lovely bump forming. 

My belly is pure achy. Think i need to get more water into me lol


----------



## red0920

Cherrybump said:


> whooo hoo hun. lovely bump forming.
> 
> My belly is pure achy. Think i need to get more water into me lol

Maybe youve got to go to the bathroom XD I feel like a walking ball! I still feel like if someone saw me on the street theyd think I was fat


----------



## rooster100

Exciting all our names and all our dates!! Thanks Cherrybump!! :) 
April is going to be a good month! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol ive been constipated all day and been ill from that flu jag. Hoping it passes over. Anyways im off to bed now hun cant stay awake no longer xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:thumbup:

Me and Sm are due 22nd :) 


(iv keept my date the same as my dating scan said.. but my last
scan said i was 3 days ahead so im not sure if im 19th :shrug:) x


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooh hopefully they will let you know when you see them xxx


----------



## cckarting

aww thanks cherry! the list looks great!


----------



## cc1975

Ha ha!!! The list looks great! It'll be interesting to see who gets to the finish line first! Lol xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i didnt think there was so many people on here but after popping that up i was shocked lol. Can wait for the first boy/girl to come in :) xxx


----------



## Teabella

Cherrybump said:


> lol i didnt think there was so many people on here but after popping that up i was shocked lol. Can wait for the first boy/girl to come in :) xxx

Great idea on list!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> lol i didnt think there was so many people on here but after popping that up i was shocked lol. Can wait for the first boy/girl to come in :) xxx

Cherry thanks for sorting out all our dates so cool to see how many of us are on here :thumbup: love your new ticker too :haha: who is the first boy/girl scan? Is it Chez? :hugs:


----------



## Pixie pops

20th for meee :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

not sure but shouldn't some of the first ones getting scans be getting them soon???


----------



## Piggie669

Hi Im new to this site.. I will be 15 weeks tomorrow. :D SO EXCITED!!!!

I am due April 15th 2013..


----------



## DessyMarie

Hey everyone, new to this site in general! I'm due April 4th, though I think it will be a march baby due to my last pregnancy in 2011 being 6 weeks early! I'm nearly 17 weeks now, I have a bit of a bump. I have a feeling it will be a boy, which is also what I am hoping for since I had a girl last time around! :)


----------



## DessyMarie

Crownjewelz said:


> Who else is feeling so good they don't feel preggo anymore?

I definitely don't feel pregnant anymore, I actually went and bought a doppler to listen to baby's heartbeat :p


----------



## rooster100

I don't either! But my round tummy helps! If I didn't have that there is no way I would believe it!


----------



## TJ.Schellman

I am due April 21, 2013


----------



## DevilsAngel

Not long after me TJ...Is it your first?

Also im at the point other than my weird dreams, I dont feel remotely pregnant, keep worrying that ive imagined the whole thing now lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome ladies. I've added you all onto the front page :). 

SM- I think it was Chez she has it today. Can't wait to see if she found out :) thank you for the new tracker lol i see someone with it on some thread and really wanted it to lol. So i deleted one of mines i didnt like lol. 

So far ive kept my sickness down :( eating slowly does help thank SM lol now its time for work :( see you all later xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

If my CVS test does let me know the gender then i will know by thursday 
but i don't know yet if they do.. iv heard they tell you and it says on my 
letter from mw they will ask if you want to know


----------



## cckarting

hi dessy!


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi everyone, this is my first post here, im currently 12 wks and 6 days pregnant with my 3rd child. 

The nausia passed a few weeks back for me, im not as tired, but still need early nights, and I have a huge bump lol

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/431726_10151089251275264_2044009150_n_zps3d560c14.jpg


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry Im glad the slow eating has helped hun :hugs: ...seems to be helping me too, i also got heartburn which was horrid and i tried the gaviscon today which tasted like medicine from 1980's but did the job so i picked up tablets on way home, hope they taste better but work as well :thumbup:

SO excited to hear how Chez got on :happydance: the first of the April puddings pink or blue ohhhhhh makes me want to wish the time away to mine :baby:


----------



## dollface85

I'm still nauseous!! lol its like I wake up around 6 am with this huge wave of nausea that goes away within an hr, but then it kind of lingers all day... I also have some mild cramping on and off but other than that I don't really feel pregnant. 

I really want to get a doppler! but I can only afford the cheap ones without the monitor... so how can you tell your heartbeat from the baby's?


----------



## Becyboo__x

dollface85 said:


> I really want to get a doppler! but I can only afford the cheap ones without the monitor... so how can you tell your heartbeat from the baby's?

Your heartbeat will sound like beating like a pulse
and babies will sound like a train or horse gallopping they say
sometimes it can be hard to find but once you find it you will
get better at finding each time!


----------



## Salt Air

Aww I love coming on here & being reassured that I'm not the only one thinking or feeling the way I am! I am not feeling very pregnant at all either, my symptoms have mostly stopped - but I am definitely looking a lot more pregnant at least, my tummy is expanding, hurrah!
Midwife on Thursday, so hopefully hearing the heartbeat will make me feel more pregnant again!


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome hun. got a nice 12 weeks bump there. Whats your due date and ill poo you on front page.

I dont feel pregnant either :( apart from being sick every other day lol and few random cramps. Now getting head aches to.

Ohh heartburn dont think ive had that yet but ive got those ingestion tablets they are meant to help for that to lol. Ive had a bits of sore boobs again lol :S dunno whats going on there but it only happens now and then x


----------



## cckarting

i watched a lot of youtube videos. once you find the babes hb for the first time you'll know that's what it is!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol good old youtube im never off there lol x


----------



## cckarting

haha it does have some good info, not much but some :)


----------



## Jenny_J

My due date is April 30th, but baby will probably be born a week before then, as il be having a c section.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Jenny. ill just pop you on xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Ok im confused, pop me on what? lol


----------



## cc1975

dollface85 said:


> I'm still nauseous!! lol its like I wake up around 6 am with this huge wave of nausea that goes away within an hr, but then it kind of lingers all day... I also have some mild cramping on and off but other than that I don't really feel pregnant.
> 
> I really want to get a doppler! but I can only afford the cheap ones without the monitor... so how can you tell your heartbeat from the baby's?

I would recommend the angel sounds one you can get on amazon about £25. I heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks. You can definitely tell the difference between your own and the babies my baby sounds like a train. xxx


----------



## cckarting

jenny she's going to pop (put) you on the front page if you look there is a list of everyone due in april


----------



## DessyMarie

Smanderson said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> lol i didnt think there was so many people on here but after popping that up i was shocked lol. Can wait for the first boy/girl to come in :) xxx
> 
> Cherry thanks for sorting out all our dates so cool to see how many of us are on here :thumbup: love your new ticker too :haha: who is the first boy/girl scan? Is it Chez? :hugs:Click to expand...

I've got my 20 week scan Nov.2! ... then I'm going for the 3d at 20 weeks! :)


----------



## wannabwatkins

I'm due Apr 4 has SN u/s Wednesday n just started getting a bump ,eating like crazy though.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, I'm a late joiner to your thread if that's ok. I've not been On here for a while and was having one of those broken sleep nights so I thought I'd check in. I'm 17 weeks today making me due2nd April:) 
I mc in march so always a little nervous, a little better since 12 week scan but as some of u ladies said earlier my Doppler has kept me sane. I've been getting little flutters for a while now but can't wait to get proper little movements.

This is my third baby, I have 2 older boys. Got quite an obvious bump :) thankfully sickness has gone but really struggling with lower back.. The joys of motherhood lol..

My oh is loverly but it's always nice to have you ladies to chat to.. 

Have 20 week scan 13 th of nov..can't come quick enough!!

Apple xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks cc lol i should have put that more clearer was so tired and head to bed.


hey newbies ill add you both on when im home.. to front page lol using my phone its hard for this site xxx


----------



## Sally_D

Welcome Apple111 n good luck for your scan!! My 17 week scan is on Nov 16th and it seems like agezzzzzz away.

@Cherrybump, add me to the April list too.thanks


----------



## Jenny_J

ohhh ok, thanks, il go have a look :)


----------



## wannabwatkins

Cherrybump said:


> Following over from the first trimester this is for all the babies due in April 2013. Ive not yet seen a thread made up for us so i thought i would start one.
> 
> Have to say im rather usually and making threads so ill just keep it short.
> 
> Welcome everyone and i hope you are ready for the best trimester. were you gain your engery back or should do. You shouldnt feel has crap as you did before and bumps will either soon appear or get bigger.
> 
> I'm 14wks tomorrow and i moved over here last week. I can't wait for all you lovely ladies to move over here with me
> 
> We shall be getting a our genders scans also wether you wanna stay team yellow or find out what your having.
> 
> Hayleyemma 1st
> Mumtobe 1 1st
> Salt Air 2nd
> Alison9991 2nd
> Robiloo 3rd
> houli1983 4th
> Aud 4th
> Dosey 4th
> DessyMarie 4th
> bakingno5 5th
> Boumpa 6th
> kriroscou 6th
> Cherrybump 7th
> MrsHippo 7th
> Amour 8th
> Solitaire 9th
> Tryingtrying 9th
> klstar 9th
> cc1975 9th
> cckarting 11th
> Eleanor ace 11th/14th
> Spicychick10 11th
> stellacane 12th
> Breezeway 12th
> Breezeway 12th
> x-li-x 13th
> missmiylove 13th
> nolansmom 13th
> DevilsAngel 13th
> Gertie beetle 14th
> ILoveYouZandT 14th
> ukgirl23 14th
> Mica 15th
> Piggie669 15th
> dizz 16th
> sanriogirl 17th
> red0920 18th
> Vicyi 18th
> ispeakinsongs 19th
> rooster100 20th
> xxxemmaxxx 20th
> Teabella 20th
> Pixie pops 20th
> TJ.Schellman 21st
> ecavey 22nd
> Beckyboo__x 22nd
> Smanderson 22nd
> dollface85 24th
> Hadynsmummy 26th
> WishingWell2U 27th
> Jenny_J 30th

Can u add me to 4th


----------



## Vidal0123

Please add me Nov 13 But i also have a scan on Oct 27


----------



## Cherrybump

Sally_D said:


> Welcome Apple111 n good luck for your scan!! My 17 week scan is on Nov 16th and it seems like agezzzzzz away.
> 
> @Cherrybump, add me to the April list too.thanks

Whats your due date lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Vidal0123 said:


> Please add me Nov 13 But i also have a scan on Oct 27

Hey hun its just our due dates ive popped up lol. Is that your gender scan on the 13th lol xx


----------



## Articfox2012

I am super excited to going into my second trimester. First baby at 38 and this so far has been pretty fun. My little one is due April 27th 2013. :thumbup:


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi everyone congrats to u all.. I had my dating scan yesterday to my shock i was further gone then i thought im due 27th april... Hope i dont go over got bro in laws wedding may 4th lol...


----------



## dollface85

27th of april is my DH bday and I am due between the 24th-28th.. =D


----------



## Vidal0123

Yes, My DD is April 17th




Cherrybump said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Please add me Nov 13 But i also have a scan on Oct 27
> 
> Hey hun its just our due dates ive popped up lol. Is that your gender scan on the 13th lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## Cubinthehub

Hi April Mommies! Can I please joing your group? I'm due around the 10th April. This is my first and I've had two previous miscarriages so over the moon to have come this far. 

How are you all feeling? I'm in my 17th week and I'm not feeling very pregnant at all. I guess that's why they say the 2nd trimester is the best!


----------



## cc1975

Cubinthehub said:


> Hi April Mommies! Can I please joing your group? I'm due around the 10th April. This is my first and I've had two previous miscarriages so over the moon to have come this far.
> 
> How are you all feeling? I'm in my 17th week and I'm not feeling very pregnant at all. I guess that's why they say the 2nd trimester is the best!

Congrats on getting past your mcs and getting a sticky one at last  it's a hard road but it makes you appreciate being pregnant a whole lot more!!! Im in my 16th week so just behind you ;-) xxx


----------



## Sally_D

Cherrybump said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Please add me Nov 13 But i also have a scan on Oct 27
> 
> Hey hun its just our due dates ive popped up lol. Is that your gender scan on the 13th lol xxClick to expand...

Sorry, I forgot to mention my due date..silly me :dohh: its 26th! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

thank you ladies. will add you all to front page later on. going to stay over at my mums for tea lol


----------



## Salt Air

Proper baby brain moment today - parked my car at the wrong end of town, walked to H&M at the opposite end, found the perfect skinny maternity jeans, got to the till, then discovered.....I'd left my purse in my car! Aaargh! 
So annoyed because I wanted them so much, immediately! But they put them by for me so tomorrow they will be mine! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww that was lucky hun x

Girls i added you to the front page


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Salt! So been there! I went to buy some bits in Debenhams last week and couldnt find my bank card, turns out i left it in another shop 2 days before and hadnt realised DOH :dohh:

Hope you managed to get your jeans today? x :hugs:


----------



## Salt Air

Smanderson said:


> LOL Salt! So been there! I went to buy some bits in Debenhams last week and couldnt find my bank card, turns out i left it in another shop 2 days before and hadnt realised DOH :dohh:
> 
> Hope you managed to get your jeans today? x :hugs:

So glad it's not just me then! I did get them today, so at least I have them for the weekend!

I also had my midwife appointment today & got to listen to the heartbeat. I was worried she might take ages to find it but as soon as she put the doppler on my belly it was there straightaway...so amazing!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

Salt Air said:


> So glad it's not just me then! I did get them today, so at least I have them for the weekend!
> 
> I also had my midwife appointment today & got to listen to the heartbeat. I was worried she might take ages to find it but as soon as she put the doppler on my belly it was there straightaway...so amazing!! :happydance::happydance:

Yay! Double good news today then hun :happydance::happydance: its so nice to have maternity jeans, i live in mine at the weekends :haha:

Awww its so amazing to hear their little heart beating away isnt it :hugs: somehow makes it seem all the more real :flower: so happy for you hun and how amazing she found it straight away i bet you were on cloud nine :cloud9: cant wait to hear our puddin again in a couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## cc1975

Salt Air said:


> Smanderson said:
> 
> 
> LOL Salt! So been there! I went to buy some bits in Debenhams last week and couldnt find my bank card, turns out i left it in another shop 2 days before and hadnt realised DOH :dohh:
> 
> Hope you managed to get your jeans today? x :hugs:
> 
> So glad it's not just me then! I did get them today, so at least I have them for the weekend!
> 
> I also had my midwife appointment today & got to listen to the heartbeat. I was worried she might take ages to find it but as soon as she put the doppler on my belly it was there straightaway...so amazing!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Im completely losing my mind too. Problem is im a real control freak so it completely knocks me when i have no idea where i put something or have forgotten to take my notes to my appointments but thank goodness for my DH who has now taken on the role of my brain!!!!! Lol


----------



## missmiylove

Stopping through...:)
I'm changing my doctor! Excited! My last appointment @ the other place is today & I really wish I could get them to do a gender scan out of the kindness of their heart lol. The anticipation is KILLING me. Idk how some of you do it- I'm the girl that likes to know everything,I can't wait! This pregnancy is teaching me patience I guess. I just wnt a little girl so bad (please god!)

Anyway I changed to a midwife group who has contracts with the hospital I was born at.
So ill have the baby in the hospital but I will get theexperience with a midwife.


----------



## Cherrybump

I have no patience either hun. Its killing me just waiting for my scan to come along. I hate waiting altogether lol. 

Haha im watching jeremy kyle and this kid is awesome lol. Sticking his tongue out at everyone lol. 

Anyways i had after good sleep last night and woke up feeling ok to. Hope this lasts i hate being sick but that is probably the only thing keeping me aware im pregnant lol aware from back ache lol. Ohh and lying down in the morning with your ful bladders and feeling that bump that is not seen through my bloat and fat lol. 

Better not have just jinx myself about being sick cause now im coughing :( booo x


----------



## sunnyday123

Im due 2nd April :D YAY!!!


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/C7FE0D70-B51F-4DF0-A25C-B62E7548D637-6798-0000087F37618D96.jpg
Hi girls, had a scan today (14+6) after a bleed last week, baby fine. Placenta lying low. X


----------



## Hadynsmummy

can i join in please im due the 26th April 2013


----------



## cckarting

rooster, your baby looks so cute! glad to hear baby's doing great!


----------



## Scarletvixen

Im due 1st may but will be induced at 28wks if i make it that far without having to be induced earlier xx


----------



## Vidal0123

Why are you being induced so early?




Scarletvixen said:


> Im due 1st may but will be induced at 28wks if i make it that far without having to be induced earlier xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hadynsmummy sure hun i think ive already put on you front page lol xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

Vidal0123 said:


> Why are you being induced so early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> Im due 1st may but will be induced at 28wks if i make it that far without having to be induced earlier xxClick to expand...

I have rhesus disease and diabeties, if it was just the diabeties i would be allowed to go into labour naturally but due to the anti c and anti d i will be induced at 38wks if all goes well otherwise it will be anytime from 32wks as its safer to deliver than continue to do IUT xx


----------



## cckarting

we get it now scarlet, last time you said you were going to be induced you said 28 weeks, thats why vida had asked. 38 weeks sounds much better!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Don't know what this is .. im guessing old blood..
but i was fine this morning iv had on/off scanty stuff but
really faint.. i noticed a few minutes ago.. i had loads of gloopy
brown stuff really dark brown aswell.. and clots.. :shrug: im thinking
its old blood or the hemorrhagge clearing out? :shrug: but im not sure
i have no pain and i know to worry when its bright red.. so i think i should
stay calm atm :lol: but was strange to have this randomly..


----------



## Smanderson

Becyboo__x said:


> Don't know what this is .. im guessing old blood..
> but i was fine this morning iv had on/off scanty stuff but
> really faint.. i noticed a few minutes ago.. i had loads of gloopy
> brown stuff really dark brown aswell.. and clots.. :shrug: im thinking
> its old blood or the hemorrhagge clearing out? :shrug: but im not sure
> i have no pain and i know to worry when its bright red.. so i think i should
> stay calm atm :lol: but was strange to have this randomly..

Becy i think you should call doc / midwife to check what they think hun it probs is old blood especially if its brown but its better to be safe and get them to check you out :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Smanderson said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Don't know what this is .. im guessing old blood..
> but i was fine this morning iv had on/off scanty stuff but
> really faint.. i noticed a few minutes ago.. i had loads of gloopy
> brown stuff really dark brown aswell.. and clots.. :shrug: im thinking
> its old blood or the hemorrhagge clearing out? :shrug: but im not sure
> i have no pain and i know to worry when its bright red.. so i think i should
> stay calm atm :lol: but was strange to have this randomly..
> 
> Becy i think you should call doc / midwife to check what they think hun it probs is old blood especially if its brown but its better to be safe and get them to check you out :hugs:Click to expand...


Im going to wait abit see what happens because i was told after
my cvs test i may bleed anyway and i still had my haemorrhage 
but it was 30 x 12 apparently not 75 x 15 so alot better.. it may
just be clearing now.. and i would have to ring out of hours midwife
because drs aren't open and normal midwife isn't there except
weekdays :nope: .. i have a feeling they will say things are okay
specially after my test and haemorrhage :shrug: but never saw
the gloopy stuff its like the stretchy cm but dark brown :nope:
like chocolate colour (sorry to explain in detail :rofl:)


----------



## Smanderson

Becyboo__x said:


> Im going to wait abit see what happens because i was told after my cvs test i may bleed anyway and i still had my haemorrhage but it was 30 x 12 apparently not 75 x 15 so alot better.. it may
> just be clearing now.. and i would have to ring out of hours midwife
> because drs aren't open and normal midwife isn't there except
> weekdays :nope: .. i have a feeling they will say things are okay
> specially after my test and haemorrhage :shrug: but never saw
> the gloopy stuff its like the stretchy cm but dark brown :nope:
> like chocolate colour (sorry to explain in detail :rofl:)

Ok hun, you know your body best and i guess if they said you might bleed after the CVS it could be that....im such a worrier, probs cos this is my first i tend t over worry everything LOL

If it gets any more it is probs worth calling them though, im sure they would rather you call and its all ok than not call and worry but you know best :hugs:

It does sound like old blood so makes sense for it to be the hemorrhage to be clearing out or the CVS :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I do worry but i think after everything going epu several
times etc they told me mainly to worry if its red blood and alot
and if theres loads of clots and pain.. they told me if its brown
it should be old blood .. i feel a right pain in the bum sometimes :haha:
but i know i shouldn't as they are there to help after all :)


----------



## Cherrybump

It does sound like the hemorrhage is just clearing out your system hun. But like Sm said if it gets any worse i would ring someone up and get some advice. How long ago did that happen? have you check since then x


----------



## Becyboo__x

A few hours ago, i check everytime i go to the toilet and thats quite
abit :lol: when i was ttc i used to check my cervix and as much as i don't
need to now i decided to and this was a few hours ago but it was like the paper
dark gloopy stuff :nope: ...

Now im having pain when i cough :shrug: .. im not sure if its after effects of
the cvs test because i didn't have no pain afterwards like majority of people
do.. :shrug: i think like 3 days after i had abit of discomfort but i haven't
since just coughing/sneezing it hurts


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh thats weird eh. If it gets worse hun give one of those out of hour midwifes a call. Hopefully they will put your mind at rest a little of yet you in for a check up wich can be a hassle wen you have the little one to. 

Hopefully that passes so you dont need to ring them up and explain everything to them. But if it comes to that you might need to :(. 

I would just try and relax but you may have your hands little full at the moment lol. xx


----------



## Smanderson

aww Becy please dont feel like a pain, they are there to help and would much rather see you 100 times and be sure all is fine than you sit at home not knowing whats happening im sure....it is their job to make sure you and baby are safe and if you didnt call and they could help you can be sure they would be telling you why didnt you call :thumbup:

I agree with Cherry - if it gets any worse defo call out of hours midwife, especially now your having pains. Im sure all is fine and would just be to make double sure but i always think its worth being cautious for the baby :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Do keep us posted and i hope it all clears up soon xx


----------



## cckarting

sounds like when my hemorrhage cleared out. It was almost like a dark mahogany color and i panicked and went to dr, and checked and dr said it was all gone, and not to worry unless you have really painful cramps and bright red blood. GL hope it clears up for you becy!


----------



## cc1975

Scarletvixen said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Why are you being induced so early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> Im due 1st may but will be induced at 28wks if i make it that far without having to be induced earlier xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have rhesus disease and diabeties, if it was just the diabeties i would be allowed to go into labour naturally but due to the anti c and anti d i will be induced at 38wks if all goes well otherwise it will be anytime from 32wks as its safer to deliver than continue to do IUT xxClick to expand...

I've been told I've got anti cw in my blood which was below 32 at 10w at the moment they are all cool as a cucumber about it but i wander what will happen later on :-/


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thankyou everyone :)
It will be the haemorrhage since i had the red blood
ages ago all iv had since is either scanty stuff and now
the dark stuff i only usually worry when i see clumps or
clots :nope: .. but i image its just the stuff not wanted
coming out, i think after thinking about pain i started getting
it :dohh:! typical im not in pain though just twinges only hurts
abit when i cough 

:hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

cc1975 said:


> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Why are you being induced so early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> Im due 1st may but will be induced at 28wks if i make it that far without having to be induced earlier xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have rhesus disease and diabeties, if it was just the diabeties i would be allowed to go into labour naturally but due to the anti c and anti d i will be induced at 38wks if all goes well otherwise it will be anytime from 32wks as its safer to deliver than continue to do IUT xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've been told I've got anti cw in my blood which was below 32 at 10w at the moment they are all cool as a cucumber about it but i wander what will happen later on :-/Click to expand...

Hey ladies, i got my bloods back yesterday and it said i had anti d? I have no idea what this means....could you give me a heads up? xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Becyboo__x said:


> Thankyou everyone :)
> It will be the haemorrhage since i had the red blood
> ages ago all iv had since is either scanty stuff and now
> the dark stuff i only usually worry when i see clumps or
> clots :nope: .. but i image its just the stuff not wanted
> coming out, i think after thinking about pain i started getting
> it :dohh:! typical im not in pain though just twinges only hurts
> abit when i cough
> 
> :hugs:

As long as your ok hun, thats all that matters :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i agree aslong as your ok and dont push your self to much hun. 

Sm i have no idea what that is. I read a-load of things or here and im like whats that or when they shorten things down im all confused haha lol. I hope its nothing big to worry about. Hopefully someone will know what it is. xxx


----------



## kbwebb

Heres my scan at 12+5! 

*due 26th of april 2013! *:happydance::baby:
 



Attached Files:







img006 crop.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Yeah i agree aslong as your ok and dont push your self to much hun.
> 
> Sm i have no idea what that is. I read a-load of things or here and im like whats that or when they shorten things down im all confused haha lol. I hope its nothing big to worry about. Hopefully someone will know what it is. xxx

LOL Cherry, i know what you mean....i was so confused with the blood results too...its like some detailed report that means nothing to me at all hehe i hope its good but i wish they had written a letter with it to say its all ok or something you know?


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow how clear is your scan pik :) lol 

Yeah would make more sense to give you some info with it unless you midwife fills you in when you see her next. I got in mines saying i have no rubella vaction in my blood i was like how the heck is that i ask my midwife when i seen her and she says is can come out in system after a while so i need to get it re done after birth x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Smanderson said:


> Hey ladies, i got my bloods back yesterday and it said i had anti d? I have no idea what this means....could you give me a heads up? xxx

All i know is its when your rhesus negative? .. mine is
rhesus positive.. i got confused by this .. but apparently
28-30 weeks you have an injection i may be wrong..

Anti d is an antibody which can occur naturally (but is not desiable at high levels) and so they want to make sure that if it is detected it is not due to you having an injection of it prior to your blood being taken .. they sometimes just check your blood more often to make sure it doesn't rise 
or do extra scans etc .. 

thats all i found :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooh lol Thanks pretty helpfull thanks hun xx.

Time for Merlin :) yay


----------



## Smanderson

Wow Kbwebb amazing scan pic!! so clear love how you can see bubs waving hehe :happydance:

Cherry, i hope your right and the midwife will explain it all at next appointment im SO confused LOL but im guessing that if it was bad they would call or something (hoefully) how random you rubella came out your system ...i dont think its a bad injection tho so i guess its not too bad, wonder how long ago it went :shrug: hope you enjoy Merlin LOL :hugs:

Thanks Becy, the test said im O Positive with a hint of D? So weird but my mum said she had the anti D injection when she was prego with me as she is O Negative....do you think that could be why? (bizarre it could be there after so many years LOL) I wouldnt mind the extra scans LOL would be great to see the puddin again :happydance: am thinking about getting a private scan as im getting impatient to know the gender LOL :haha:


----------



## Scarletvixen

cc1975 said:


> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Why are you being induced so early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> Im due 1st may but will be induced at 28wks if i make it that far without having to be induced earlier xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have rhesus disease and diabeties, if it was just the diabeties i would be allowed to go into labour naturally but due to the anti c and anti d i will be induced at 38wks if all goes well otherwise it will be anytime from 32wks as its safer to deliver than continue to do IUT xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've been told I've got anti cw in my blood which was below 32 at 10w at the moment they are all cool as a cucumber about it but i wander what will happen later on :-/Click to expand...

I have anti C and anti D, have you asked to be refered to a fmu? not a lot is known about rh disease and im not sure about cw but i now C and c are considered dangerous though not as much as D My anti D is 82% anything over 10% is considered dangerous i cant remember what the anti C was this time as i nearly fell over when they told me the anti D levels! xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Rh - means you will need an injection of anti D at I think is 24 and 32 weeks? It's to protect baby from you blood, as h- moms blood can detect a rh + babys blood as a forign body, and start to attack it. It's not as bad as it sounds, but any trauma to the stomach should be reported to your midwief asap.


----------



## Scarletvixen

yes but anti c in your blood means you have been exposed to rh+ blood and if this is the case its too late for anti d and it would not have any effect (they get the anti d injections from people like me who have rh disease) I didnt get ani d after my first hence why i have rh disease.

Ment to ask is it your first baby? if it is and you have antibodies to the rh factor you must have benn exposed elsewhere like a transfusion etc xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Scarletvixen said:


> yes but anti c in your blood means you have been exposed to rh+ blood and if this is the case its too late for anti d and it would not have any effect (they get the anti d injections from people like me who have rh disease) I didnt get ani d after my first hence why i have rh disease.
> 
> Ment to ask is it your first baby? if it is and you have antibodies to the rh factor you must have benn exposed elsewhere like a transfusion etc xx

Ohhhh I never knew this, thanks for the info.


----------



## Scarletvixen

Not a lot of people do lol i usually get the "why dont you just get the anti d jab?" but its useless after you have developed the antibodies xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Scarletvixen said:


> Not a lot of people do lol i usually get the "why dont you just get the anti d jab?" but its useless after you have developed the antibodies xx

Does it effect your pregnancy much?

I would imagine it would be quite a worry :(

Is there nothing to docs can d to help?


----------



## dollface85

I know that after my mc 2 yrs ago they gave me the shot causr my bloodtype is negative. So I dont know if that means I have to get a,new one at 28 weeks or if you just get it once. 

Also still really nauseous!! Baby cmon!


----------



## kbwebb

Cherrybump said:


> Wow how clear is your scan pik :) lol




Smanderson said:


> Wow Kbwebb amazing scan pic!! so clear love how you can see bubs waving hehe :happydance:



i know! i thought my scan was normal but then everyone whos seen it has said how clear it is! might be due to the stupid amount of water i had beforehand :haha:


----------



## Salt Air

kbwebb said:


> Heres my scan at 12+5!
> 
> *due 26th of april 2013! *:happydance::baby:

Wow! What an amazing picture, so clear!


----------



## Cherrybump

i dunno lol i had a super full bladder could have pee myself was on bus ten minutes and it takes over an hour to get to hospital lol. was thanked for having full bladder. they must have a bran new system or something lol


----------



## Scarletvixen

Jenny_J said:


> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> Not a lot of people do lol i usually get the "why dont you just get the anti d jab?" but its useless after you have developed the antibodies xx
> 
> Does it effect your pregnancy much?
> 
> I would imagine it would be quite a worry :(
> 
> Is there nothing to docs can d to help?Click to expand...

Since they are so high this time if the genotype test comes back as baby being rh+ and the mca scans come back higher than normal they will start inter uterine transfusions from 18wks til 32 wks then induce me as its safer for baby.

The antibodies coat the red blood cells in the babys blood and kill them off making the baby extremely anemic xx


----------



## kbwebb

i dont know LOL, the only problem now is ill expect all my scans to be this clear :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> i know! i thought my scan was normal but then everyone whos seen it has said how clear it is! might be due to the stupid amount of water i had beforehand :haha:

LOL Kbwebb mine was all fuzzy and i didnt drink enough so maybe :shrug: but what a fantastic scan to show your bubs when they get older :thumbup: 

Im thinking of booking a gender scan private as im getting itchy feet waiting for the 20 weeks hehe....you'll have to let me know how much water you had so i can hopefully get clear piccy :happydance:


----------



## kbwebb

Smanderson said:


> LOL Kbwebb mine was all fuzzy and i didnt drink enough so maybe :shrug: but what a fantastic scan to show your bubs when they get older :thumbup:
> 
> Im thinking of booking a gender scan private as im getting itchy feet waiting for the 20 weeks hehe....you'll have to let me know how much water you had so i can hopefully get clear piccy :happydance:

ive tried to reply like 3 times now, stupid thing keeps crashing :wacko:
ive got a gender scan on the 12th of december, which seems ages away :growlmad: i was going to have an early gender scan but the at the place near me its 55 pound and thats only a 2d scan for 10 minuets. i also worry that with it only being 2d and earlier that they will sex the baby wrong :shrug: id prefer a 3d/4d scan, but their policy is to not show you the genitals when theyre doing 3d/4d because theyre not for gender purposes :growlmad:.. just an excuse for more money i think. ill have a word with my oh later to see what he thinks about a scan, i just want see my baby again :haha:

ive attatched a photo of the bottle i had, i just remembered the red cap. google said that its 750ml of water, but i swear my bottle was wider than the one in the photo, but i dont know :shrug: i drank that when i had around 10 minuets before the scan :flower:
 



Attached Files:







download (1).jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Scarletvixen

I found my private scans were so much clearer, my aviator pic is my last baby at my gender scan, they were so much clearer than the NHS ones xx


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> ive tried to reply like 3 times now, stupid thing keeps crashing :wacko:
> ive got a gender scan on the 12th of december, which seems ages away :growlmad: i was going to have an early gender scan but the at the place near me its 55 pound and thats only a 2d scan for 10 minuets. i also worry that with it only being 2d and earlier that they will sex the baby wrong :shrug: id prefer a 3d/4d scan, but their policy is to not show you the genitals when theyre doing 3d/4d because theyre not for gender purposes :growlmad:.. just an excuse for more money i think. ill have a word with my oh later to see what he thinks about a scan, i just want see my baby again :haha:
> 
> ive attatched a photo of the bottle i had, i just remembered the red cap. google said that its 750ml of water, but i swear my bottle was wider than the one in the photo, but i dont know :shrug: i drank that when i had around 10 minuets before the scan :flower:

Aww so annoying when that happens, i sometimes copy my reply before hitting send just in case it crashes....v annoying to have to type out again :nope:

My 20 week scan is due on 7th December and it just feels so far away :nope: but the scan is quite expensive near me its £79. i am struggling with the wait and i have some over time money coming on pay day so i was thinking...stuff it LOL i so want to see the puddin again hehe :cloud9:

I'll have to pick up one of those red top bottles, hopefully will be easier to drink more water if my morning sickness has passed by then :thumbup: thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol. i hope mines will be something like that next time lol..


ok im starting to think with me eating salt and vinegar crisps or pickel onion crisps these must be my craving lol.. just bought some spicey nik naks lol and sour sweets :blush:


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> lol. i hope mines will be something like that next time lol..
> 
> 
> ok im starting to think with me eating salt and vinegar crisps or pickel onion crisps these must be my craving lol.. just bought some spicey nik naks lol and sour sweets :blush:

Your kidding? I bought spicey nik naks last night!!! We are defo having the same sex baby haha :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

we're defo having boys lol. I was telling mum that i think my craving salt and vinegar crisps and pickle onion. But i so fancey them when i see them lol 

She said sounds like your defo having a boy lol. I think as soon as i find out ill be right on here telling you all. x

How are you feeling today? Hope your sickness has calm down a bit.

Ryan's mum is bring the cot up in an hour :) cant wait to see what it looks like and im wondering if there is a mattress with it if not that ok. They have helped out and alot and that grant ill get will come in handy for the other bits i need. 

Feeling a bit un-pregnant today :( 

Omg i just starting pissing myself laughing at ryan dancing and i got this super sharp pain on my left side had to hold it to ease it away but i was crying and laughing. as his dancing was funny but it really hurt :(


----------



## Scarletvixen

Its cheese i cant stop eating, i HATE cheese normally as well lol was the same last time with Erin all i wanted to eat was cheese :/ xx


----------



## kbwebb

does this mean ill be having a boy then? i keep wanting salt and vinegar crisps and pickled onion monster munch :haha::dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol I'm not big on cheese or bread right now. think i ate way to much lol i love anything that soury and it nips your tongue lol. Still find my self drinking cola every now and then but not as much. Love the taste of mac'ds irn bru just now :s lol even had a bottle of irnbur yesterday lol yum.


----------



## kbwebb

ive just thought of sour sweets now youve said that.. i want some sour cola bottles :haha:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Cherrybump said:


> lol I'm not big on cheese or bread right now. think i ate way to much lol i love anything that soury and it nips your tongue lol. Still find my self drinking cola every now and then but not as much. Love the taste of mac'ds irn bru just now :s lol even had a bottle of irnbur yesterday lol yum.

I love irn bru as well lol that was the other thing i drank all the time with Erin though im not too fussed on it this time round, i just want cheese lol but now you have mentioned it i want some, its too wet to head the the shop as well i aint getting soaked to go might bribe one of the kids to go for me if it dries up a bit xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Haha its raining here to lol well spitting was ok this morning. I forgot the clocks went back so i walked over to mums at 9am(8am) lol What a dafty i must have looked like lol.


----------



## Scarletvixen

I actually remembered this year, first time ever im usually up early and wondering why everything is shut xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> we're defo having boys lol. I was telling mum that i think my craving salt and vinegar crisps and pickle onion. But i so fancey them when i see them lol
> 
> She said sounds like your defo having a boy lol. I think as soon as i find out ill be right on here telling you all. x
> 
> How are you feeling today? Hope your sickness has calm down a bit.
> 
> Ryan's mum is bring the cot up in an hour :) cant wait to see what it looks like and im wondering if there is a mattress with it if not that ok. They have helped out and alot and that grant ill get will come in handy for the other bits i need.
> 
> Feeling a bit un-pregnant today :(
> 
> Omg i just starting pissing myself laughing at ryan dancing and i got this super sharp pain on my left side had to hold it to ease it away but i was crying and laughing. as his dancing was funny but it really hurt :(

Funny, most people say they think im having a boy too and i just get boy vibes!! 

Im so much better today thanks hun, seems like since i been written off i havent been half as sick but i know tomorrow it could all come rushing back so im not getting too excited yet LOL how are you feeling hun? Any more sickness / headaches? My cousin said that forehead stick thing works well, think i might pick one up tomorrow as have had loads of headaches recently :thumbup:

Aww thats brilliant hun! how exciting :happydance:its probs worth buying a new mattress anyways...we are doing the same, DH's sis is giving us her old cot and we are just gonna get a new mattress to go in it :thumbup:

LOL what you two like!! :haha: i had similar pain the other day laughing at a movie and i guess its all still moving about in there and things get stretched? i dunno but as long as you ok now? mine was like a sharp pain and went straight away :shrug: 



Scarletvixen said:


> Its cheese i cant stop eating, i HATE cheese normally as well lol was the same last time with Erin all i wanted to eat was cheese :/ xx

LOL scarlet funny how cravings make you want things you normally hate hehe i found myself scoffing corgettes from mixed veg the other day...normally would be left on the plate hehe



kbwebb said:


> does this mean ill be having a boy then? i keep wanting salt and vinegar crisps and pickled onion monster munch :haha::dohh:

Ooohhh Interestig!! So cant wait for us to find out now hehe would be brilliant if we were all having the same :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hahaha you like the same crisps as we do lol. :) 

Im super excited now :) eeeeek!!!..

Yeah the pain came and went as i tried to stop laughing lol but was sharp. I'm getting leg cramps when sleep to lol i had head aches all last week. Not been sick in 3 days so im chuffed lol better not jinx myself to soon eh lol. 

I keep getting boy vibes to lol :) eeeek fingers crossed we are all right :) x


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Hahaha you like the same crisps as we do lol. :)
> 
> Im super excited now :) eeeeek!!!..
> 
> Yeah the pain came and went as i tried to stop laughing lol but was sharp. I'm getting leg cramps when sleep to lol i had head aches all last week. Not been sick in 3 days so im chuffed lol better not jinx myself to soon eh lol.
> 
> I keep getting boy vibes to lol :) eeeek fingers crossed we are all right :) x

YAY thats brilliant news 3 sick free days :happydance: its so nice to at least get a break from it :thumbup: will keep everything crossed this is the end of sickness for you hun (and me LOL) :thumbup:

all this food talk is making me hungry LOL and i only had lunch 2 hours ago!! DOH :dohh: think the hungry part is kicking in, i have eaten more in the last few days than i have in weeks LOL :blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol im sneaky few crisps out my packet so ryan doesnt seem me over doing it lol. Cant help the taste of those crisps are so yummy and spicey yum yum. I really wanna have a chippey to but i dont have money :( lol x


----------



## DessyMarie

Hey mamas,

I was just wondering what you guys thought of this? I'm 17 weeks along, and I've lost 4 pounds :S... It kind of worries me as I eat a lot, and I haven't had morning sickness in a very long time. Any thoughts on this? I just want to know if its something that should concern me or not.


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Lol im sneaky few crisps out my packet so ryan doesnt seem me over doing it lol. Cant help the taste of those crisps are so yummy and spicey yum yum. I really wanna have a chippey to but i dont have money :( lol x

ooohhh yummy chippy...they all closed round here on a sunday :dohh: boooo! might nip down the road for some nik naks tho haha :haha:

its ok to over do it a little, we're making people here LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im addicted to salt and vinegar crisps and anything pickled
(pickled onions/red cabbage) :nope: .. its not very good for me 
i imagine all the vinegar but i just love it usually i could only eat
pickled stuff every now and again but now i could eat it everyday
:nope: Didn't have this last time though with DS :shrug:


----------



## kbwebb

wonder if we will all have the same! :happydance:
all the chippys round here have gone horrible lately, they keep changing the owners :growlmad:
i cant believe its only 3ish and ive ate a huge bowl of cereals, three rounds of toast, two cuppas, god knows how many custard creams, chips salad and chicken tikka (that was like a hour ago) and im already starting to get hungry :dohh:


----------



## kbwebb

'Becyboo__x' love your sons name, my oh keeps metioning it if we have a boy.


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> wonder if we will all have the same! :happydance:
> all the chippys round here have gone horrible lately, they keep changing the owners :growlmad:
> i cant believe its only 3ish and ive ate a huge bowl of cereals, three rounds of toast, two cuppas, god knows how many custard creams, chips salad and chicken tikka (that was like a hour ago) and im already starting to get hungry :dohh:

How cool would that be!! hehe :happydance:

LOL think we on the same page today im super hungry hehe :haha: mmmm chips really fancy them now :dohh:

Becy have you tried those little silver pickled onions - Sooooo good :thumbup: especially with marmite YUM


----------



## kbwebb

ive gone from not wanting to eat at all to eating everything! :haha:
yesterday oh asked if i was hungry enough to start the spag bol, i was like no im that full i dont want move ill be sick.. 10 minuets later i told him i was starving and needed something quick before i started to feel nauseous, he just rolled his eyes at me :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> ive gone from not wanting to eat at all to eating everything! :haha:
> yesterday oh asked if i was hungry enough to start the spag bol, i was like no im that full i dont want move ill be sick.. 10 minuets later i told him i was starving and needed something quick before i started to feel nauseous, he just rolled his eyes at me :haha:

Hee hee i so know where your coming from with that its so hard especially having been so sick for so long its amazing being able to eat and i feel like i am always empty now :haha:

I do that too, suddenly feel ravenous and almost sick with hunger, seems like food aversion is out the window - bring it on :munch: nom nom nom lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

My sister chose my son's name :rofl: i didn't have a clue what to
call him :( he was named just after he was born FOB wasn't around but
he wanted Joshua for a boy.. and we had a set girls name Lacey-Leigh
:lol: so there names id never use now as it reminds me of him :lol:

This time i haven't got any names i did have 1 girls but im not sure about
it atm.. clueless for boys names yet again :nope: .. 

The silver ones are my fave! but i went to my shop and they had huge jars
and i mean huge .. of pickled onions good make too really cheap.. so i got
that and im not really a fan of them i can only eat a few .. but i nearly ate a 
whole jar of pickled red cabbage last night :| so bad!


----------



## kbwebb

OH MY GOD IM SO HUNGRY :munch::rofl::pizza:.. my oh text me less than 10 mins ago asking if i was hungry and i said no! ugh! :blush:

atleast you ended up with mason, my sister didnt know what to call her son, he was nameless for over a week! then her oh said if you dont think of a name hes being called blue, im pretty sure he wasnt being serious.. he ended up being called blue :haha: i know people have origional names, but there was a kid in my highschool called blue and he got bullied, so i kinda feel sorry for my nephew :dohh:


----------



## rooster100

I'm so hungry too! If I could have a constant supply of food pouring down my throat! 
Any of you April girls know what yr having yet!? Cherrybump when will people start to find out?? I'm staying team :yellow: but would interested in seeing if April is going to be a boy month or girl month! 
My sister was born in April and her name is April! Xx


----------



## Luckyluckyus

Hi! Expecting our bundle of joy April 19th, had few scans already, I have had vanishing twin syndrome, I'm now 15w2d! I think I saw male parts on my 13 week scan, is this possible??! I am now convinced I'm having a boy, should I find out for sure at my next scan as I feel I'm creating a bond with my boy, what if its a girl?!! Wanted to wait but not sure if I should now, what do you think?! X


----------



## Becyboo__x

kbwebb said:


> OH MY GOD IM SO HUNGRY :munch::rofl::pizza:.. my oh text me less than 10 mins ago asking if i was hungry and i said no! ugh! :blush:
> 
> atleast you ended up with mason, my sister didnt know what to call her son, he was nameless for over a week! then her oh said if you dont think of a name hes being called blue, im pretty sure he wasnt being serious.. he ended up being called blue :haha: i know people have origional names, but there was a kid in my highschool called blue and he got bullied, so i kinda feel sorry for my nephew :dohh:

Thats an unusual name not heard that before! .. Closest iv heard
is Beau :lol: .. DS was going to be called Jack if i didn't think of a name
i liked as i always like that anyway and its my Grandad's name so it
worked.. but ended up using that as a middle name instead :) I like
different names but i just always feel what if its too different and
they get bullied at school :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

I lost weighted in first tri hun but i now gained weight. If you worried about it you could always asked your midwife but i think you'll be ok.

You girls are all naughty talking about food haha me and ryan nipped to the shopp bought some chicken and ummm.. Munchies:blush:. I bough one big can of irn bru and there was no nik naks or pickled onion or salt and vinegar crisps but there was one big bag of space invaders lol so i bought them lol :)

I love those silver pickles to but ive not had them since first tri lol. :( lol 

Ryan is about to head out for work so ive got house to myself again tonight and the tv mmm wonder what movies are on


----------



## Smanderson

Becy I not tried red cabbage pickled before, might have to pick some up on our next weekly shop lol we have a few half eater jars of the silver ones LOL i keep going on and off them with marmite hee hee

LOL Kbwebb maybe he will order takeaway? heehee

Cherry you do love your space invaders haha i never realised how popular silver pickles were before today :haha: must be a prego thing :thumbup:

we're gonna watch that new titans movie (DH choice not mine LOL) but we rented it, its probs on the pay per view? not really one for the ladies i think hehe...well unless there are some tasty titans :haha: will let you know!! xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

lol Yeah those and those transferforms lol 

I dont like cabbage or marmite lol Hate the stuff (boke) lol 

Pickles we get them for xmas every year or with a roast or sometime meaty lol Man i cant wait for xmas dinner lol


----------



## Scarletvixen

space raiders and transformers are ace :) Anyone remember meenies? or what about tangy toms yum!


----------



## Cherrybump

ooh tangy toms i think we had them when i was a kid. lol not see anything like that in a long time lol x


----------



## Smanderson

I never heard of those tangy toms :nope: was probs too busy scoffing monster munch with my roland rat hand puppet hehe

Shocking not liking marmite hehe apparently its really good for folic acid :shrug: i have always been a marmite lover tho :haha:

ohhh don't im starting to feel all christmasy already, we went to garden center today and they had all the Christmas stuff out :happydance: DH's family have pickles every Christmas too and they do a buffet on boxing day, we been together 10 years now so pickles now remind me of christmas too hehe


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww see thats one thing we never do is have a buffet lol my family aint into that kind of thing. But Ryan side is lol :( i was invited to there for xmas before we broke up. Well it was xmas last year so i have no idea if im going to his still or just going my my own parents which i think is wise. His mum is really nice to me and even tell me to make sure he is doing his part. 

Love his mum and she and Ryans sister both are super excited about the pregnancy to :) eeek. 

Im watching birthing stories on tv as there is no good movies and i cant find anything to watch lol. pretty sad of me eh lol. 

Ryan also text me before he started work his mum got us a baby bath lol they were up here just after 3 dropping cot off :) and they have a few sheets for us (yellow of course) she is going to wash them first :) 

Feeling sleepy now but i think thats more to do with the clocks going back lol could have had that extra hour in bed but i forgot as i walked over to mums haha thinking it was 9 but its was 8 lol


----------



## Smanderson

My family dont do buffets either lol my mum wouldnt know where to start but she could produce a 3 course meal without breaking a sweat :haha: but it does make a lovely change for boxing day and it wouldnt feel like christmas without it now :thumbup:

Your 17 weeks now hun :happydance: time seems to be going so much faster now 12 weeks are out the way hehe im 15 weeks tomorrow whoop whoop :happydance:

I keep forgetting about the clocks lol most things seem to change automatically these days so i havent really had to think about it LOL just woke up and it was whatever time the virgin box told me haha :dohh:

I dont know how you can watch those, makes me panic when i see that stuff, i think i will just ignore it till it is happening and go with what happens :blush: How is the cot? must be lovely to have all the bits coming together slowly? sweet of her to get you a baby bath too bless im sure she will be picking up bits here and there bless :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol im curious to know what she has for our xmas now lol. 

I have no idea how i can watch them either :( lol i think its just a interest of watching someone going through what ill be going through. Knowing what the except lol Yep im a freak. I also wanna start writing down what ill need to buy for like going into hospital and such. Stacking up those nappies and wipes lol. 

my mum does them full course meal. usually its a 2 course meal we get as my mum over does the main meal haha. I swear she over does it and she has admitted it to she has tried to just make less but also ends up with more Heehee lol. i just keep room for pudding as i think its the best and i love mince pies lol. Better not over do it this year but i know i hope be able to help myself. Ill be bigger than that turkey:haha:


----------



## Scarletvixen

The Premier shop here sells all the old crisps, the ones that used to be 5p are now 20p! OMG im showing my age :(

I love watching them on home and health, and i love one born, cant watch the section bit though makes me feel really ill, its the one thing im terrified off! xx


----------



## Smanderson

Defo a good idea to start thinking about all that stuff, its not worth waiting till the last minute as im sure there will be loads of stuff we forget hehe - let me know when you find a good list hehe i havent a clue :dohh:

I keep trying to get nappies in the shop but DH tells me its too soon :nope: but im impatient and want to start now :haha:

Bless your mum, i am a bit like that too...think its cos DH never does enough when he is cooking LOL and i always end up hungry :dohh: that and im horrible at working out how much of things i need :dohh:

This is the year we can eat as much as we like and everyone will be like...good :thumbup: haha im looking forward to desert too love a bit of trifle nom nom :flower:


----------



## Smanderson

Scarletvixen said:


> The Premier shop here sells all the old crisps, the ones that used to be 5p are now 20p! OMG im showing my age :(
> 
> I love watching them on home and health, and i love one born, cant watch the section bit though makes me feel really ill, its the one thing im terrified off! xx

You pair are so brave watching that stuff, honestly i would rather not know ..feel like hiding under the blankets like its a horror file haha :haha:

Those crisps havent gone up much in price LOL i remember them being 5p too :blush:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Everytime im in labour i tell hubby to remind me never to do it again, you would think i would learn lol no honestly its no where near as bad as i had thought it would be (or that might be the morphine that makes me think that)


----------



## Smanderson

Scarletvixen said:


> Everytime im in labour i tell hubby to remind me never to do it again, you would think i would learn lol no honestly its no where near as bad as i had thought it would be (or that might be the morphine that makes me think that)

Really? your giving me hope hehe im so scared as i always hear horror stories and have no frame of reference so i cant be sure what to expect :blush: makes me wanna hide LOL but this baby is coming so i guess i better get used to the idea hehe :dohh:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Smanderson said:


> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> Everytime im in labour i tell hubby to remind me never to do it again, you would think i would learn lol no honestly its no where near as bad as i had thought it would be (or that might be the morphine that makes me think that)
> 
> Really? your giving me hope hehe im so scared as i always hear horror stories and have no frame of reference so i cant be sure what to expect :blush: makes me wanna hide LOL but this baby is coming so i guess i better get used to the idea hehe :dohh:Click to expand...

Think really bad period pains, if your not induced and go into labour naturally its a lot easier, but 3 of my 5 have been induced, the 2 i went into labour myself with all i had was gas and air.
Its different for everyone but its not as bad as i had worked myself up for and i had a terrible first birth but still wasnt as bad as i had thought, my epidural went wrong and it made me really ill, the next two i had just the gas and air, then for the next two it was morphine and gas and air xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats is on home and health lol. Yeah im turning my head away from the section.

Just heard bad news on facebook. Few people have left my work last week to start a new job which turned out its alot of ballocks. They all have lost there jobs and there was never even such a place going to be at the fort. All the poor fort that have left primark to work in a another store which is now not opening. Shocking like. they're all out of a job.

Ohhh i remember bikers they had white packet and a green packet..ooh i think you get them on amazon lol. ill have a look i remember all those old sweets and something my brother order them heehee and american sweets yummy


----------



## Smanderson

Scarletvixen said:


> Think really bad period pains, if your not induced and go into labour naturally its a lot easier, but 3 of my 5 have been induced, the 2 i went into labour myself with all i had was gas and air.
> Its different for everyone but its not as bad as i had worked myself up for and i had a terrible first birth but still wasnt as bad as i had thought, my epidural went wrong and it made me really ill, the next two i had just the gas and air, then for the next two it was morphine and gas and air xx

Thanks hun, your making me feel much better about it all :hugs: really needed the reassurance :flower:. Wow 5 babies you must be supermum :thumbup: so this is number 6? do you have a mix of boys and girls? my sis has 3 and is now child minding, i wonder sometimes if she would like more but my bro in law says he is too old now lol


----------



## Cherrybump

i wanna do gas and air only to. But i guess if it gets way to much ill take epic lol. Hoping not to. x


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Thats is on home and health lol. Yeah im turning my head away from the section.
> 
> Just heard bad news on facebook. Few people have left my work last week to start a new job which turned out its alot of ballocks. They all have lost there jobs and there was never even such a place going to be at the fort. All the poor fort that have left primark to work in a another store which is now not opening. Shocking like. they're all out of a job.
> 
> Ohhh i remember bikers they had white packet and a green packet..ooh i think you get them on amazon lol. ill have a look i remember all those old sweets and something my brother order them heehee and american sweets yummy

Cherry thats awful, so there was never going to be another job? how can they get away with that? could they go back to their old stores?? shocked!!


----------



## Cherrybump

thats what i said. It was a new store different company that was meant to be opening up. Ive never head of it before it was called jack jones jeans. But from what ive heard people have left primark last week to start working there tomorrow and there is no such place. 

Ive searched the company and it is a company but there is no store opening here in edinburgh :( 

I hope they can manage to get there jobs back at primark and if not i hope they find something else fast.. poor guys. :(


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> thats what i said. It was a new store different company that was meant to be opening up. Ive never head of it before it was called jack jones jeans. But from what ive heard people have left primark last week to start working there tomorrow and there is no such place.
> 
> Ive searched the company and it is a company but there is no store opening here in edinburgh :(
> 
> I hope they can manage to get there jobs back at primark and if not i hope they find something else fast.. poor guys. :(

That is terrible poor things, the way things are these days i will be hard to find something i do hope the can get their old jobs back :hugs:

Right bed for me, im super tired even though its early it would be my normal bed time so im teling myself its ok to go to be now LOL night all xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I thought i replyed but it hasnt gone lol.

I dunno hun i read some more turns out it was someone who worked in primark was going to be manager of this store called Jack jones jeans. But there is not such store opening up at all.

There all flipping out i hope they can get there jobs back at primark though if not some where else and fast poor things. They must be running up the walls right now x


----------



## Scarletvixen

Smanderson said:


> Scarletvixen said:
> 
> 
> Think really bad period pains, if your not induced and go into labour naturally its a lot easier, but 3 of my 5 have been induced, the 2 i went into labour myself with all i had was gas and air.
> Its different for everyone but its not as bad as i had worked myself up for and i had a terrible first birth but still wasnt as bad as i had thought, my epidural went wrong and it made me really ill, the next two i had just the gas and air, then for the next two it was morphine and gas and air xx
> 
> Thanks hun, your making me feel much better about it all :hugs: really needed the reassurance :flower:. Wow 5 babies you must be supermum :thumbup: so this is number 6? do you have a mix of boys and girls? my sis has 3 and is now child minding, i wonder sometimes if she would like more but my bro in law says he is too old now lolClick to expand...

yeah number 6 lol got 2boys age 14years and 6 years, 3 girls aged 12 years 8 years and Erin who will be one next month x


----------



## Scarletvixen

Tesco did that with the jobs here, they were going to open a store loads of people left there jobs and a week before it was due to open they decided not to open it.


----------



## Cherrybump

shocking aint it. All those people leaving there job to start somewhere new and then they decided no to open. i just found out the place opened up as something else. :O thats even worse. It was some lady in primark but she left friday there no one knows whats going on either.

Im off to bed ladies super tired. better get use to this time difference soon eh lol xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

Night all im just about to go to bed as well xx


----------



## Vidal0123

Sleep well!




Scarletvixen said:


> Night all im just about to go to bed as well xx


----------



## cckarting

Night!


----------



## Scarletvixen

Morning all :)
How is everyone this morning?
Got a scan at 4 this afternoon so looking forward to that but also nervous, you would think i would be used to it by now lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Morning ladies. 

Hey hun. im ok just little bored so im looking through my pregnancy folder thing you get from the midwife lol even looking at the scan pictures. In this other one i never posted it up but the baby is waving lol looks like a bit move movements than the one ive got<<< there lol 

Good luck at your scan to. I'll be in work at 4 so il be thinking about you as ill only have an hour left of work lol. 

think your the first in our group to find out :) eeek!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive just found at the back of my folder like a birthing plan kind of thing so we fill this in or should i ask my midwife when i see her lol. As ive just now found there is a little bit of what to pack in the your bag for your bag when the birth. Wonder why i never seen that before.


----------



## Scarletvixen

Cherrybump said:


> Ive just found at the back of my folder like a birthing plan kind of thing so we fill this in or should i ask my midwife when i see her lol. As ive just now found there is a little bit of what to pack in the your bag for your bag when the birth. Wonder why i never seen that before.

Midwife fills this out with you nearer the end of your pregnancy round 34-36wks :)

Not a gender scan im going for thats 2wks on wed, just a normal scan then a wk on wed i have the first mca scan so mega nervous, you would think i would be used to it by now! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Your midwife will help you do it :) anything in your notes they usually
fill out and go through with you i think its abit later on when they discuss
your birth plan but end day.. its abit pointless im not going to lie .. i had one
and luckily i only was on about a normal delivery and i said if i needed anything
i would want an epidural.. but you don't know until the day comes really because
it all changes.. how you feel at the time and how much pain you feel etc ...
Your better off too looking online or something for a list of stuff you need for
you bag and write your own list and check it off but again that won't be till
later on :) .. Ive known some people want a water birth and not get it because
theres no pools left or something to do with your pregnancy you can't have one
:shrug: like with my i was at home and got through my contractions then went
hospital and i was 8cm dilated so i didn't have no choice i couldn't have any
pain relief or anything :dohh:!!

But its nice to have somewhat of a plan written down and it makes you feel alot
moe calm!


----------



## Scarletvixen

Not you have got me thinking wonder just how early they can tell gender? I know babybond scans are 16wks cause that when mine is booked for but wonder if they could give me any idea at todays scan lol

Anyhow yes agree with above about brith plans, i dont even bother, only thing i would never have again ins an epidural but cant have one anyhow due to the 1st one gong wrong xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. I did download a list from one of the sites i was on lol. Im dreading the birthing part lol but i know its a long way of yet lol. 

Just been a little clean freak and tidy the whole kitchen even left Ryan a note to hoover when i leave for work lol. His dam cat shreds her hair everywhere does my head in lol


----------



## MrsAmk

Scarletvixen said:


> Not you have got me thinking wonder just how early they can tell gender? I know babybond scans are 16wks cause that when mine is booked for but wonder if they could give me any idea at todays scan lol
> 
> Anyhow yes agree with above about brith plans, i dont even bother, only thing i would never have again ins an epidural but cant have one anyhow due to the 1st one gong wrong xx

I just had one at 14wks 5 days and we CLEARLY saw what we are having! :happydance:


----------



## Scarletvixen

From what i have been reading depending upon the machine used they can tell from 12wks! Im going to chance it and ask anyhow lol xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies, 

Hope your all ok today? I been feeling sick again :nope: thought i was past it but apparently not :cry: BUT i definitely felt the baby move earlier it felt like a flip or a kick or something, i read someone describe it as popcorn popping against the bag and that was defo what i felt!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

Scarlet good luck for your scan today hun hope all goes well and will keep everything crossed they may be able to tell you the sex :thumbup:

Cherry, would be interested whats on the list hun :thumbup:


----------



## kintenda

Scarletvixen said:


> From what i have been reading depending upon the machine used they can tell from 12wks! Im going to chance it and ask anyhow lol xxx

Hi hun, I think that up until about 13-14 weeks the genital area looks very similar for boys and girls so you might end up with the wrong answer! I was worried at 12+4 scan that we'd accidentally been shown the sex (we're team yellow) but tech explained that they look very similar. I know that people go off the 'nub' theory but that's not very scientific - fun though if you're interested in having a guess!

Have a look at this link, it shows you that the clitoris is very enlarged that that gestation and looks similar to a boy: https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## wannabwatkins

Scarletvixen said:


> From what i have been reading depending upon the machine used they can tell from 12wks! Im going to chance it and ask anyhow lol xxx

They guessed mine at 12 weeks we'll see if its right Nov 19


----------



## kbwebb

Smanderson said:


> LOL Kbwebb maybe he will order takeaway? heehee
> 
> Cherry you do love your space invaders haha xxx

he ended up ordering a dominoes :haha: it wasnt that nice tho, i ended up getting really annoyed because when i clicked order it went off, so i had to re do it all, and i forgot to take off the cumberland sausage and add meatballs so i didnt even like it.. i still ate it all tho :dohh:



Cherrybump said:


> Im watching birthing stories on tv as there is no good movies and i cant find anything to watch lol. pretty sad of me eh lol.

have you watched in the womb? its a documentary from conception until birth its the best one ive seen, i know its not focused on the actual birth but just thought i'd mention it :thumbup:



Smanderson said:


> Defo a good idea to start thinking about all that stuff, its not worth waiting till the last minute as im sure there will be loads of stuff we forget hehe - let me know when you find a good list hehe i havent a clue :dohh:
> 
> I keep trying to get nappies in the shop but DH tells me its too soon :nope: but im impatient and want to start now :haha:

we had a cot bed and a pram etc from the last pregnancy ( mother in law went a bit mad and was buying everything at 5 weeks :dohh:) so we had the main bits and bobs, but weve just brought lots of gender nuteral baby grows and vests, and weve got a bottle warmer and a big box of pampers (they were only 15 quid for 100 and something!!) i know alot of people wait until theyre further along but i cant help myself :blush:



Smanderson said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope your all ok today? I been feeling sick again :nope: thought i was past it but apparently not :cry: BUT i definitely felt the baby move earlier it felt like a flip or a kick or something, i read someone describe it as popcorn popping against the bag and that was defo what i felt!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

i thought that i was over the sick stage, im never really sick, i just feel it but it gets to the point where i cant move :nope: thought it had gone away but nope woke up this morning feeling horrible :growlmad:
i swear i felt the baby moving at 13 weeks 3 days if i remember right, it felt like tap tap tap tap tap, then say it stopped for 3-4 seconds then tap tap tap.. it did this around 4 times, someone said it could be the placenta pulsating with blood with it being so early but i dont know. it was like popcorn like you said. a few days after that i felt a flipping sensation, a bit like when you go on a ride, and you go down a big drop and your tummy turns over. i havent felt it since though :nope:


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> he ended up ordering a dominoes :haha: it wasnt that nice tho, i ended up getting really annoyed because when i clicked order it went off, so i had to re do it all, and i forgot to take off the cumberland sausage and add meatballs so i didnt even like it.. i still ate it all tho :dohh:
> 
> we had a cot bed and a pram etc from the last pregnancy ( mother in law went a bit mad and was buying everything at 5 weeks :dohh:) so we had the main bits and bobs, but weve just brought lots of gender nuteral baby grows and vests, and weve got a bottle warmer and a big box of pampers (they were only 15 quid for 100 and something!!) i know alot of people wait until theyre further along but i cant help myself :blush:
> 
> i thought that i was over the sick stage, im never really sick, i just feel it but it gets to the point where i cant move :nope: thought it had gone away but nope woke up this morning feeling horrible :growlmad:
> i swear i felt the baby moving at 13 weeks 3 days if i remember right, it felt like tap tap tap tap tap, then say it stopped for 3-4 seconds then tap tap tap.. it did this around 4 times, someone said it could be the placenta pulsating with blood with it being so early but i dont know. it was like popcorn like you said. a few days after that i felt a flipping sensation, a bit like when you go on a ride, and you go down a big drop and your tummy turns over. i havent felt it since though :nope:

aww hehe i do love dominos pizza, way nicer than the others but i did a similar thing a few weeks ago, i only like the thin crust and totally forgot to change it on the online order and threw a wobbler for ages but when it turned up i ate a good bit and DH couldnt stop laughing at me :blush:

oohhh where did you get the box of pampers from hun? sounds like a fantastic deal :thumbup: we are kinda in limbo with buying things as we don't know all the bits SIL is giving us and also i think when we know the sex we will feel more confident but your totally right we could buy a few more gender nutural bits and bobs and would probs feel better having a stock pile lol sounds like you have loads already which i wish we did too :hugs:

Me too :cry: i had 3 sick free days and then today i felt awful and kept getting that awful taste in my mouth yuck! lets hope tomorrow is a better day :thumbup:

That defo sounds like the baby :happydance: so exciting hehe :wohoo: i had a few times in the last 3 weeks or so when i wondered but today i was certain...it was like the puddin did a big old kick lol but he/she is so small i felt like a popcorn pop hehehe <3


----------



## Cherrybump

Ohh no Sm. Ive not beens sick again yet :). 

I'll pull it all out again and Pm you the list i have lol. But like Becky says might be better of downloading one from off line lol..

Love domino's but i just cant eat it all now :( but i love the spicey wings :)

I was thinking about buying bottle warm. Handy for when your out and about lol x


I'm still not sure if i felt baby move or not yet. I get little niggling pains like a poke but it doesnt last so long lol i think all my fat is in the way of me feeling baby lol. i swore i felt something the other day but now im not so sure lol. Oh wells 

I hope as the weeks go on ill feel it stronger. I know some people dont feel anything until 20 weeks somaybe ill be one of those people lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Ohh no Sm. Ive not beens sick again yet :).
> 
> I'll pull it all out again and Pm you the list i have lol. But like Becky says might be better of downloading one from off line lol..
> 
> Love domino's but i just cant eat it all now :( but i love the spicey wings :)
> 
> I was thinking about buying bottle warm. Handy for when your out and about lol x
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure if i felt baby move or not yet. I get little niggling pains like a poke but it doesnt last so long lol i think all my fat is in the way of me feeling baby lol. i swore i felt something the other day but now im not so sure lol. Oh wells
> 
> I hope as the weeks go on ill feel it stronger. I know some people dont feel anything until 20 weeks somaybe ill be one of those people lol xx

Thanks hun and great news you not been sick again woohoo :happydance: yeah maybe i will download one :thumbup: 

at that show they had self heating bottle warmers for when your out...they looked great but im not sure if i will need it if i manage to breast feed :shrug: someone told me we may still need bottles...confused :dohh:

I think it varies from person to person and also some people are feeling it but dont realise till much later on...its so hard to tell but today i had no doubt at all it was a definite pop LOL :thumbup: im sure you will feel it soon hun :hugs: i really hope i feel it again soon :happydance: 

Its getting so christmasy already, loads of adverts and wot not hehe im so excited and i saw loads of babys first christmas stuff hehe cant wait to get all that next year...think our babies will be about 8 months by then :thumbup:


----------



## Scarletvixen

No guesses for gender but everything was fine, baby was very actvie and didnt want to be measured so was in for half an hour, next scan a week on wed :)


----------



## Smanderson

Scarletvixen said:


> No guesses for gender but everything was fine, baby was very actvie and didnt want to be measured so was in for half an hour, next scan a week on wed :)
> View attachment 504813

awww Scarlet what a cutie :baby: it must have been so lovely to see them again, did you get to see/hear the heart beat? :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Scarletvixen said:


> No guesses for gender but everything was fine, baby was very actvie and didnt want to be measured so was in for half an hour, next scan a week on wed :)
> View attachment 504813

Oh that sounds just like me!
i was in nearly an hour because of the same reason!
glad everything was good! & lovely scan pic!


----------



## Cherrybump

Smanderson said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Ohh no Sm. Ive not beens sick again yet :).
> 
> I'll pull it all out again and Pm you the list i have lol. But like Becky says might be better of downloading one from off line lol..
> 
> Love domino's but i just cant eat it all now :( but i love the spicey wings :)
> 
> I was thinking about buying bottle warm. Handy for when your out and about lol x
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure if i felt baby move or not yet. I get little niggling pains like a poke but it doesnt last so long lol i think all my fat is in the way of me feeling baby lol. i swore i felt something the other day but now im not so sure lol. Oh wells
> 
> I hope as the weeks go on ill feel it stronger. I know some people dont feel anything until 20 weeks somaybe ill be one of those people lol xx
> 
> Thanks hun and great news you not been sick again woohoo :happydance: yeah maybe i will download one :thumbup:
> 
> at that show they had self heating bottle warmers for when your out...they looked great but im not sure if i will need it if i manage to breast feed :shrug: someone told me we may still need bottles...confused :dohh:
> 
> I think it varies from person to person and also some people are feeling it but dont realise till much later on...its so hard to tell but today i had no doubt at all it was a definite pop LOL :thumbup: im sure you will feel it soon hun :hugs: i really hope i feel it again soon :happydance:
> 
> Its getting so christmasy already, loads of adverts and wot not hehe im so excited and i saw loads of babys first christmas stuff hehe cant wait to get all that next year...think our babies will be about 8 months by then :thumbup:Click to expand...


I seen them on amazon lol might get my brother to order it :)
Yeah baby might not take to the boob. I couldnt breast feed out yesterday either lol feel to weird to do so the bottle warmer would be handy lol 

thanks hun. I probably have felt it but just shrugged it off lol 

Yeah across town all shops are putting there xmas stuff up lol. So looking forward to xmas next year lol More than this year haha lol Cant wait to pick those first christmas things up lol dont wanna wish any those early months away either lol but xmas will been amazing next year :) xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

thanks :)
Yeah got to hear the heart best they measure the blood flow through the brain to check for signs of rh disease in the baby (mca scan) xx


----------



## Cherrybump

glad your scan went well hun. xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh ive just got the shooting pain on the right side of my rib :( weird x


----------



## Smanderson

Scarletvixen said:


> thanks :)
> Yeah got to hear the heart best they measure the blood flow through the brain to check for signs of rh disease in the baby (mca scan) xx

awww yay the little heart beats are so cute :happydance: what is the rh disease? i have seen a few posts about it but i dont know what it is? was the test all ok hun? xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

i think i seen in my pregnancy book under all the app you get next to that anti D thing lol no idea what it is though. Think so of the girls were talking about it on this thread but my mind is like a gold fish lol 

Im off to bed now guys cant stay awake much longer :( xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

:blue::yipee::wohoo: I am team BLUE!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> I seen them on amazon lol might get my brother to order it :) Yeah baby might not take to the boob. I couldnt breast feed out yesterday either lol feel to weird to do so the bottle warmer would be handy lol
> 
> thanks hun. I probably have felt it but just shrugged it off lol
> 
> Yeah across town all shops are putting there xmas stuff up lol. So looking forward to xmas next year lol More than this year haha lol Cant wait to pick those first christmas things up lol dont wanna wish any those early months away either lol but xmas will been amazing next year :) xx

Amazon ...brilliant idea :thumbup: i know what you mean about breastfeeding out i dunno i could do it...would have to be in the toilet cubicle haha :dohh:

I reckon you have, its difficult to know cos so many people say it can be gas etc but i have defo felt something before where where i had the pop today and brushed it off but i dont think its a coincidence i think the pudding has long legs from the scan so maybe that helped me feel it more today? I dunno how it all works LOL :blush:

yeah its gonna be so special and how cute im defo getting one of those Christmas pudding outfits for the bubs LOL i keep eyeing them up but i know the baby could be any size by next Christmas hehe :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> i think i seen in my pregnancy book under all the app you get next to that anti D thing lol no idea what it is though. Think so of the girls were talking about it on this thread but my mind is like a gold fish lol
> 
> Im off to bed now guys cant stay awake much longer :( xxx

awww night hun hope you have a good snooze :hugs: my memory is terrible these days too LOL it werent all that to begin with haha :dohh:


----------



## Smanderson

Vidal0123 said:


> :blue::yipee::wohoo: I am team BLUE!

Congrats Vidal :happydance: How exciting!!!!! Now you can really start geting things ready for your lovely new son :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## dollface85

Vidal!!! Yay and congrats!! Im so jealous you found out so early!
i might get a 3 d scan at 16 weeks or so :)


----------



## rooster100

Vidal0123 said:


> :blue::yipee::wohoo: I am team BLUE!

Congrats! A lovely little boy! :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

Congrats Vidal!!!! so excited for you, boys are amazing :)


----------



## dollface85

I,looked into it and scheduled a 3D scan for this sunday!!! We will know in 5 days!!


----------



## cckarting

so jealous dollface!! cant wait to hear your results!


----------



## Vidal0123

Woohoo!! Awesome!!!




dollface85 said:


> i,looked into it and scheduled a 3d scan for this sunday!!! We will know in 5 days!!


----------



## Scarletvixen

dollface85 said:


> I,looked into it and scheduled a 3D scan for this sunday!!! We will know in 5 days!!

Wow how exciting! xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

Smanderson said:


> awww yay the little heart beats are so cute :happydance: what is the rh disease? i have seen a few posts about it but i dont know what it is? was the test all ok hun? xxx

RH disease is when you are rhesus negative and DID NOT get anti D jab, it means that your body makes anti D and other antibodies against the rh + factor, so if your baby is rh + then you immune system thinks its an infection and produced antibodies with attack the rh + blood cells, this means they coat the red blood cell in the babys blood and kill them off, MCA scans scan the Middle Cerebral Artery in the brains, an increase in the flow means the baby is becoming anemic and that an inter=uterine transfusion is required to top up the babys blood xx


----------



## pre3ti

I am due on April 27th (i hope). I have had two scans both showing heartbeat yet I dont feel pregnant at all. So at times get really scared. You'd think after doing it for the second time I would be calmer.


----------



## Scarletvixen

pre3ti said:


> I am due on April 27th (i hope). I have had two scans both showing heartbeat yet I dont feel pregnant at all. So at times get really scared. You'd think after doing it for the second time I would be calmer.

Congratulations :) Im doing it for the 6th time and i still feel the same lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Im the same as you guys too, I don't feel pregnant any more, and it's a bit scary, I was going to get a doppler, but if I can't find babys heart beat on there I will panic.


----------



## Cherrybump

congrats to the first baby blue in the group..


sure you can join hun. 

i spoke to soon. been sick twice this morning. not have bad head ache and feeling sick still. not going to be a good day. im still going to work. x


----------



## Smanderson

Scarletvixen said:


> RH disease is when you are rhesus negative and DID NOT get anti D jab, it means that your body makes anti D and other antibodies against the rh + factor, so if your baby is rh + then you immune system thinks its an infection and produced antibodies with attack the rh + blood cells, this means they coat the red blood cell in the babys blood and kill them off, MCA scans scan the Middle Cerebral Artery in the brains, an increase in the flow means the baby is becoming anemic and that an inter=uterine transfusion is required to top up the babys blood xx

Oh wow that sounds pretty scary :nope: thank you for explaining it so well hun i really glad i now understand better :hugs: xxx

Doll good luck for your scan sounds brilliant x


----------



## Scarletvixen

Jenny_J said:


> Im the same as you guys too, I don't feel pregnant any more, and it's a bit scary, I was going to get a doppler, but if I can't find babys heart beat on there I will panic.

Thats why i never bought one! I think i would end up at the hospital everytime i couldnt find it and its and hour and 20 mins away from me xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

Smanderson said:


> Oh wow that sounds pretty scary :nope: thank you for explaining it so well hun i really glad i now understand better :hugs: xxx
> 
> Doll good luck for your scan sounds brilliant x

Even some midwives dont know about the condition, had one senior house officer after Shaun was born tell me there was no such thing and she was going to give me anti d, i was like are you trying to make me worse! Wasnt until the consultant came round that she was told in no uncertain terms not to go near me with anti d jabs lol


----------



## Jenny_J

How come you didn't get an anti d? If you don't mind me asking. 

Im rh- but I don't have rh disease. Im just curious about it.


----------



## Sally_D

Scarletvixen said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im the same as you guys too, I don't feel pregnant any more, and it's a bit scary, I was going to get a doppler, but if I can't find babys heart beat on there I will panic.
> 
> Thats why i never bought one! I think i would end up at the hospital everytime i couldnt find it and its and hour and 20 mins away from me xxClick to expand...

I really wana get a doppler as I go crazy thinking if baby is ok or now. after one MMC and one partial molar, i end up imagining the worst all the time...but DH read somewhere (1 in a million web pages!!!!!) that its not good and then my doc too said that its best avoided as i'll worry more if i dont find the HB..So DH is adamant that we would not get a doppler and just hope for the best...i really wish i could get one and have more peace of mind!


----------



## Scarletvixen

Jenny_J said:


> How come you didn't get an anti d? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Im rh- but I don't have rh disease. Im just curious about it.

For a while the nhs stopped giving it as they could not guarantee it was free from infections , anti d doesnt come from just one person, it comes from loads of people who like me have got the anti d anti-gen in there blood, this blood is then pooled, for a while it was coming from the USA where death row prisoners where given incentives to donate blood, this caused a massive scandal when some of the blood was found to be infected with Hep etc, i happened to have my first juat at the point they stopped giving it xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Omg when was all that happening?


----------



## Scarletvixen

'98 think it was until late 99 early 2000 not 100% sure on when they started gving it again but they did give it by the time i had my second in july 00 but it was too late for me xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Scarletvixen said:


> '98 think it was until late 99 early 2000 not 100% sure on when they started gving it again but they did give it by the time i had my second in july 00 but it was too late for me xx

Omg :-( thats crappy. I hope your pregnancy goes well


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi Ladies. I would like to join. I am due April 30th with twins.


----------



## cckarting

Welcome love


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome hun. Ive added you to the front page.

If i have missed anyone for the front page please let me know. Ive fixed it up a little lol. :) 
Cant wait to see if fill up with more pink and blue birds lol xx

So far today ive not been sick :) yesterday i felt awful and was sick twice. but Thankfully i went to costa and got my cooler lol does the trick for me :). 

My bump was flatten yesterday but has popped back out today i think lol. Just cant wait to feel baby.I think i have just those randoms popping feeling lol but i dont wanna say hey i felt baby without being 100% lol but i know i will soon enough.

3 weeks to this vey day i have mt gender scan Yay xxx


----------



## Smanderson

*Love* welcome to the group :flower: how are you getting on?

*Scarlet* Thats terrible, cant believe some people, thank goodness for the consultant! How are you feeling today? I been quite rough the last couple of days with headaches and was sick again today :dohh: its not easy growing a person :haha:


*Cherry* glad to hear your having another sick free day :thumbup: boo @ yesterday though :nope: i been quite rough too, cant wait for this stage to end :shrug:

I booked my gender scan for 10th November :happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited to see my puddin again 

Anyone got any tips for headaches? :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

I rang the docs about my arm, because of the flu jab. I have to go to the surgery in an hr :-( they said im having a reaction


----------



## Cherrybump

AWw its before mines haha lol I dont wanna pull mines forward since ive already been to work and got that day off heehee lol. 

Yeah random yesterday sick twice and then nausea for few hours and little through work to. 

Today i think i felt little bit off bit ive eaten ice lolly and bit toast and hey presto i feel better lol 

My mum was saying to me yesterday that ill need to look into what benfits i can get when i go on maternity leave as all i wil get it maternity pay depending on how much it will be. Ill have to let council know to so they can give me some help :( they drive me insane that place. and ill have to ring up the job centre and see if there is help there to *sighs*.

Does anyone know if you need to be on income support to get the 500 pound grant or do you get that anyways with the first child. I'm hoping i will get it as i have low income and thats all the money i get. Still got heaps of things to buy for baby. That money would properly cover it all i think. x


----------



## Scarletvixen

Im feeling ok this morning, i get over the sickness within an hour of getting up thankfully.

Dont know about the grant think you might need to be in receipt of either job seekers allowance or income support im sure someone told me, chekc on the you gov wensite maybe? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cherrybump said:


> My mum was saying to me yesterday that ill need to look into what benfits i can get when i go on maternity leave as all i wil get it maternity pay depending on how much it will be. Ill have to let council know to so they can give me some help :( they drive me insane that place. and ill have to ring up the job centre and see if there is help there to *sighs*.
> 
> Does anyone know if you need to be on income support to get the 500 pound grant or do you get that anyways with the first child. I'm hoping i will get it as i have low income and thats all the money i get. Still got heaps of things to buy for baby. That money would properly cover it all i think. x

Usually, to qualify for a Sure Start Maternity Grant there must be no other children in your family and you must get one of these benefits:
Income Support
income-based Jobseekers Allowance
income-related Employment and Support Allowance
Pension Credit
Child Tax Credit at a rate higher than the family element
Working Tax Credit that includes a disability or severe disability element


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats weird. i wonder how my friends and my sister got it. :( i dont have any of them and my sister was in school still my friends where working to before hand to. I thought you onlu got it with the first kid and it didnt matter if you had benfit :( i was told i wasnt entilted to the healthy start because i had no benfit :( i think its shocking i only earn 530 a month :(


----------



## Cherrybump

i can get working tax credit in januray but i wanna leave start on march :( how does that work lol. Do i applied for it then cancel it in march? and applied for this also umm. ill need to speak to the midwife and see what she says


----------



## Cherrybump

i found this on the website. (im so hopeful lol that i may be entilted which would really help)

You could get a one-off payment of £500 to help towards the costs of having a child. This is known as a Sure Start Maternity Grant.

Usually, you qualify for the grant if:

you&#8217;ve no other children - unless you&#8217;re expecting a multiple birth (eg twins)
you&#8217;re on a low income
you get certain benefits



I was on other page and there was few bits there to so i'll just have to wait and see. Or im going to raid people houses and see what i can nick of them heehee lol x


----------



## Smanderson

*Jenny* what happened to your arm hun? hope doc appointment goes well xx

*Cherry* we have booked a private one LOL i just cant wait till 7th December...too long :haha: we managed to get a saturday so we wont need to take time off work :thumbup: 

Maybe eating will keep the sickness away for you hun :thumbup: seems if im in a sick day it dont matter food or none will be sick anyway :cry:

i think you have to be on income support, i dont think we get anything at all cos we both work :dohh:

*Scarlet* glad your feeling good hun, its great your sickness only lasts the first hour :thumbup:

Bleugh im having a terrible sick day today and feeling very sorry for myself :cry:


----------



## Sally_D

LoveSeel said:


> Hi Ladies. I would like to join. I am due April 30th with twins.

Welcome Loveseel!!


----------



## Cherrybump

I was going to post something but now i dont remember what it was lol. I was going to ask a question lol. 

Ahh ill go over to job centre closer to the time and ask them about it and also ask the midwife lol. Doesnt seem fair though lol Ryans barely get 120 a month he needs new job as working 1-2 night away week is nothing.


----------



## cc1975

Hi all, please tell me if it is just me or not.....
so I know i've had god knows how many MC's which were horrible to go through, we are due our 20 week scan in 3 weeks and as much as I am sure I will just be relieved to be told we have a healthy baby, I just know that I am going to be disappointed if it's not a girl! I Know! It sounds terrible! I feel awful! 
If it's a boy I know that I will be relieved that all is ok but no matter how much I try not to get silly about it I just know I will be a little gutted as I have 2 sons already and my DH has a son and a daughter but she is not MY little girl and I woulkd dearly like one for me.
I have been completely honest about it to my DH as I just know he's going to be watching my face when we are told and he says hes a little disappointed that something we have worked so hard for my be a disappointment, I don't think it's like - right thats it - im off for abortion! or anything crazy like that it's just I know I would be estatic if it were a girl. Anyone else like this or am I just a real selfish, need to get a grip of myself mother???!!!:shrug:


----------



## cc1975

..... and how do I get one of those - my baby is as big as an onion thingys that you all have the bottom of your replies cause I just cannot figure it out! LOL X


----------



## Jenny_J

It had swollen up, and gone red and hot, doc drew a line around the swelling, and said if it gets any worse, to come back tomo.


----------



## Scarletvixen

A lot of people are a little disappointed by gender, dont think its a big deal really as you will love baby no matter what.
Re the siggy click on one and it will take you to the site for the tickers xx


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> It had swollen up, and gone red and hot, doc drew a line around the swelling, and said if it gets any worse, to come back tomo.

Oh no poor you, did they give you anything for the reaction? xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> It had swollen up, and gone red and hot, doc drew a line around the swelling, and said if it gets any worse, to come back tomo.
> 
> Oh no poor you, did they give you anything for the reaction? xxClick to expand...

No there is nothing they can give me. Just hope it is not more swollen tomorrow morning.


----------



## dollface85

I am 15 weeks today!! and I am an orange, well the baby is, or the size lol

https://i49.tinypic.com/2d7uj4i.jpg


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> No there is nothing they can give me. Just hope it is not more swollen tomorrow morning.

I hope it settles down soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks hun, me too, I don't wana go back to the bloody docs again, sick of them lol.


----------



## kbwebb

Smanderson said:


> oohhh where did you get the box of pampers from hun? sounds like a fantastic deal :thumbup: we are kinda in limbo with buying things as we don't know all the bits SIL is giving us and also i think when we know the sex we will feel more confident but your totally right we could buy a few more gender nutural bits and bobs and would probs feel better having a stock pile lol sounds like you have loads already which i wish we did too :hugs:

they were from macro, its like a big warehouse, but you can only buy from there if you have a business.. i didnt know this till yesterday thats why i mentioned it :dohh:



Cherrybump said:


> Welcome hun. Ive added you to the front page.
> 
> If i have missed anyone for the front page please let me know. Ive fixed it up a little lol. :)
> Cant wait to see if fill up with more pink and blue birds lol xx

you missed me :dohh: 26th of april :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

cc that's normal to want for one gender or the other especially since you already have two boys. I have two boys as well and me and dh and our boys are hoping for a little girl. Will i be sad if we have another boy, of course but i will still love him just as much as my other two and the boys will love him as well. doll your bump is super cute!!!


----------



## cckarting

for the fruit ticker you click on someones ticker and it will take you to the site towards the bottom youll see something that says make your own ticker you put your info in and hit the button there will be a bunch of boxes and copy the link on the bottom box that says for message boards. come in here click quick links, edit your signature and paste the link in there and hit save and it should work!


----------



## cc1975

cckarting said:


> cc that's normal to want for one gender or the other especially since you already have two boys. I have two boys as well and me and dh and our boys are hoping for a little girl. Will i be sad if we have another boy, of course but i will still love him just as much as my other two and the boys will love him as well. doll your bump is super cute!!!

Thanks :flower: It's nice to know its kinda normal LOL XX


----------



## kbwebb

i wouldnt mind having a boy, as long as the babys healthy afterall, but a little girl would be nice ,especially as my sister has three boys. it would be nice to have a change from cars and thomas the tank :haha:


----------



## cc1975

kbwebb said:


> i wouldnt mind having a boy, as long as the babys healthy afterall, but a little girl would be nice ,especially as my sister has three boys. it would be nice to have a change from cars and thomas the tank :haha:

Exactly!! LOL xx Thanks :flower:


----------



## cc1975

cckarting said:


> for the fruit ticker you click on someones ticker and it will take you to the site towards the bottom youll see something that says make your own ticker you put your info in and hit the button there will be a bunch of boxes and copy the link on the bottom box that says for message boards. come in here click quick links, edit your signature and paste the link in there and hit save and it should work!

Thanks I got there finally!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cc1975

OMG so looks like i'm predicted a boy then! Better get used to the idea I suppose!!!:haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

CC - i think most of us are the same about the sex. This is my first and i really wanna have a little boy as my first lol. I'd be little gutted also if i find it it was a girl but i'd be still happy to have a healthy baby. Ive already got as little neice so im hoping for alittle boy and give my mum and dad a granson. Has for FOB this is the first on there side lol so either is ok for them lol xx


Aww i was heading to mums after work since it was halloween and i know they always have left over sweets :blush: Not many people go out guysing any more so i nicked 4 bags heehee (make up bags) but on the way there i wanted a fried pizza :S lol mum then says to me after about 20 minutes of being there that should couldnt be bothered cooking and since my brother and turned the living room upside down painting lol she said she'd order chippy i was like yay happy days lol xx

So im not munching on my fried pizza haha lol.

Whoop whoop Doll your 15 weeks and yoru bump looks amazing

And Sm your also 15 weeks and 2 days :) yay xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cherrybump said:


> CC - i think most of us are the same about the sex. This is my first and i really wanna have a little boy as my first lol. I'd be little gutted also if i find it it was a girl but i'd be still happy to have a healthy baby. Ive already got as little neice so im hoping for alittle boy and give my mum and dad a granson. Has for FOB this is the first on there side lol so either is ok for them lol xx
> 
> 
> Aww i was heading to mums after work since it was halloween and i know they always have left over sweets :blush: Not many people go out guysing any more so i nicked 4 bags heehee (make up bags) but on the way there i wanted a fried pizza :S lol mum then says to me after about 20 minutes of being there that should couldnt be bothered cooking and since my brother and turned the living room upside down painting lol she said she'd order chippy i was like yay happy days lol xx
> 
> So im not munching on my fried pizza haha lol.
> 
> Whoop whoop Doll your 15 weeks and yoru bump looks amazing
> 
> And Sm your also 15 weeks and 2 days :) yay xxxx

I was like this but everyone in the family had a big feeling i was
going to have a girl and girls run in the family majorily! .. but i had
a boy and at my scan i was insistant i want having a girl and finding
out it was a boy i was abit emotional and negative for abit but soon
as i got round to it and my mum cried at the scan :rofl: .. (happy)
but i was fine after a few days shopping for boys stuff etc .. i guess
when it comes to having 2 of the same sex most really want the
opposite sex and i understand that alot even though i only have 1
child but i have a few friends like it and expecting #3 .. I just think
now i want a girl because i only want 2 kids now instead of 3 .. so
be nice for 1 of each but whatever it is it is still be happy :)

Ah glad you got chippy! im abit bad right now for takeaways :nope:
rather that then cook right now


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i really shouldnt be munching it but it was to good lol im stuffed lol..

Heading to bed now. feeling like ive no engery left to stay awake.

Night ladies xxx


----------



## Salt Air

Ooh Cherry I love that you are going to add the pink or blue storks to the front page, it will be cool to see them all fill up if & when people find out!

Less than 2 weeks to go to my 20 week scan now. Hurry uppppp!!!! :)


----------



## dollface85

Thank you ladies!

When it comes to the sex for the first few weeks I was insisting I want a boy. Then looking into girl names I really warmed up to a girl. Now I don't mind which one comes first eventually I just want one of each. I guess I just have a feeling its a boy and very easily refer to it as him. Hopefully we will find out Sunday


----------



## rooster100

Morning April mummas! How is eveyone today? Cherrybump I was wondering if you could put a :yellow: stalk by my name as we are both determined not to find out but would like a little stalk next to my name! Thanks! X


----------



## cc1975

Thanks everyone on their gender feelings it has really helped .
So... how soon is everyone going to start buying baby bits and pieces or have they already?? We have been given a few freebie bits and so are storing some at my mothers but we are waiting until January to start buying. I can't wait!!!! To get myself in the happy but non spending mood im gonna start listing what we need. Hopefully that'll keep me quiet for a bit!! Lol xxx


----------



## cc1975

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! This baby brain is killing me!!! LOL

So there I was in my own little world this morning when it hit me --- On my gender prediction calender I entered the month I found out I was pregnant not the month I concieved!!! LOL ---I have SO lost the plot!!!!

So now i'm predicted a girl!!!! Well, we will see eh!!!

I truly think I should be locked away for the next 6 months to keep both myself and others safe!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Fixed that for you rooster :).

Thank you salt thought it would be fun to see all the colours go up :) eek!

Can't wait until you get your scan Doll :)

Another day of no sickness yay! But just feeling down. I need my new bank card to hurry alone no thanks to my hacker last week. I get paid tomorrow and my rent was due on monday like normal and i normally pay friday as i get paid then :s other wise ill need to transfer into ryans account and take his bank card just to get the money out *sighs* 

Cc ive already bought few bits but they are all white or cream lol.

Ryan's (FOB) mum got us a cot which is just needing to go up and some sheets to go with it those are yellow lol and she got us a baby bath and is getting us a moses basket.

Ive got the buggie/carseat already as it went on sales but my brother got it from amazon which i check the other day has gone back up in price :)

I'm in the middle of making a list of what i still need to get but ill stuck. If i dont get this grant then im better of starting now at buying it all :( pain in the but. 

My list so far is:

Dummies
Bottles
Breast pump
Sterilizer
Nappies
Maternity pads
Breast pads
Bottle warmer
Granny pants :haha: For hospital 
Nighties..For hospital.

See my list is just taking of and i dunno what else ill need haha. Just wanna perpare myself ahead since i dont really earn much :(

If you guy can think of anything else that would be great :) x


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies, Im going to start buying in January, if I start buying baby stuff too soon il never stop lol. 

Im having trouble sleeping at the mo, im trying to get into the habbit of not sleeping on my back, but my hips and thighs hurt if I lay on my side, even with pillows :( 

Plus I have a meeting with my boss today, about going back to work, iv been off for 2 months.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ohh not so good. have you have really bad morning sickness? I cant be helped but i hope it goes well hun x


----------



## cc1975

Blimey Cherry you are doing well!! My DH wont let us store anything in the house so it has to stay at my mothers. I am hoping my in laws cough up for a nice moses basket for us but the rest will be down to us :wacko:

I've managed to pick up a few freebies on Freecycle - it's a website / email thingy that seems to be in each area of the UK, you give bits away to people or ask for what you need if people have anything spare rather than throwing it away. It's brilliant, maybe that'll be worth looking at if you don't mind it?? Ive managed to get a electric steam sterilizer, a bath, top and tail bowl and a baby bath seat and also a little bouncy chair all in real good condition. I've even been offered some clothes when I know the sex!

So heres my list of things to get - it's massive - but i forgot dummies so that you Cherry!! LOL

Nappies
Nappy Bags
Cotton Balls
Baby Towels (got 1 so far)
Baby bath wash
Baby shampoo
Moses basket & blankets and sheets (working on the in laws!!)
Muslins
Pram & stroller(may get second hand one)
Car seat
Breast Pads
Bottles & teats
Bottle brush
powdered milk
baby gros
cardigans(my mum will knit :winkwink:)
vests
hats(my mum will knit)
mittens
shawl
bibs
bottle holder
changing bag
dummies!!

OMG the list could go on forever!! LOL

Jenny - I'm the same being achy, I start on my back and then work to my sides with a pillow but I wake with achy hips too and have to keep moving around. Sleeping like a log no longer comes into my vocabulary!!


----------



## Jenny_J

cc1975 It's crappy isn't it? I thought this stuff was for the 3rd tri :( Im horrible when im tired. I was thinking I might try some paracetamol before bed once, see if it makes any difference. Not that I can take it every night though doh.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun. Might just check out that lol. I just dont wanna leave it until last minute since my cash is tight lol. Ryan's nana's is goingto knit a blanket, cardgain and a hat i think but she's not starting until we find out sex lol. because she doesnt just want it to be plain lol i agree. 

I get achy now and then. its comes and goes :s not sure what it is all about. I cant wait for the first felt movement from baby just seems so far off lol. 

Im off to work soon and i need to get my butt moving lol xxx


----------



## cc1975

Jenny_J said:


> cc1975 It's crappy isn't it? I thought this stuff was for the 3rd tri :( Im horrible when im tired. I was thinking I might try some paracetamol before bed once, see if it makes any difference. Not that I can take it every night though doh.

Oh dear we must be mirroring each other lol. only last night my DH was asking what was bothering me because I was snappy at the children which just isn't my usual. I was just absolutely hanging and so asked him to tell me to go and chill somewhere quiet for a bit if it happens again cause I really don't want to be grumpy mother to my other children :-0. Im so worried about taking anything. I know they say its safe but where I miscarriage so many times my thoughts are unless im near death I am taking nothing! Lol xxx


----------



## cc1975

Cherrybump said:


> Thanks hun. Might just check out that lol. I just dont wanna leave it until last minute since my cash is tight lol. Ryan's nana's is goingto knit a blanket, cardgain and a hat i think but she's not starting until we find out sex lol. because she doesnt just want it to be plain lol i agree.
> 
> I get achy now and then. its comes and goes :s not sure what it is all about. I cant wait for the first felt movement from baby just seems so far off lol.
> 
> Im off to work soon and i need to get my butt moving lol xxx

Cherry - you started me off now!! Once I read you had started buying I made a small sneaky purchase of bottles on Amazon. It was of course because they were a bargain price and so couldn't say no!! Lol. OMG what have you started!! Xxx
Im lucky enough to have been feeling flutters the last week or two  because this my 3rd apparently its common. Its usually just after 7 when I finally get to sit and rest for the night and then when I go to bed. I can't wait for a decent kick that DH can feel.


----------



## Cherrybump

im sorry lol. bargain is a bargain though. oh man some has strong perfum


----------



## Vidal0123

I have a Bassinet, Matress, Bouncer, Swing, Playpen and baby bath so far. Along with clothes of course!


----------



## cckarting

lol you guys are to funny! honestly i don't need anything if we have another boy!!! If we have a girl we'll need, crib set, blankets, burp rags, CLOTHES!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol sorry i was on the bus when i posted my last post. I swear because it getting closer to xmas now the bus is getting over packed and the smell they bring with them aaah. One old man stank of drink. I was squashing being one pregnant lady who doesnt look far of her due date and another lassie who was bigger over weight(sorry dont wanna be mean) lol And me in the middle with poking twitches lol. When i was one stop away from mines another pregnant girl got off the post and she doesnt look far from her due date either lol. they have nice round firm bumps lol x


----------



## Jenny_J

cc1975 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> cc1975 It's crappy isn't it? I thought this stuff was for the 3rd tri :( Im horrible when im tired. I was thinking I might try some paracetamol before bed once, see if it makes any difference. Not that I can take it every night though doh.
> 
> Oh dear we must be mirroring each other lol. only last night my DH was asking what was bothering me because I was snappy at the children which just isn't my usual. I was just absolutely hanging and so asked him to tell me to go and chill somewhere quiet for a bit if it happens again cause I really don't want to be grumpy mother to my other children :-0. Im so worried about taking anything. I know they say its safe but where I miscarriage so many times my thoughts are unless im near death I am taking nothing! Lol xxxClick to expand...

It's horrible when your tired though, and you cannot rest, due to work and kids. Thats good that he will tell you though, then you can have a rest and feel better :)

I was like that before becoming pregnant, unless the pain is bad, I wont bother taking anything like that.


----------



## cc1975

cckarting said:


> lol you guys are to funny! honestly i don't need anything if we have another boy!!! If we have a girl we'll need, crib set, blankets, burp rags, CLOTHES!

Nice and easy and not so expensive for you either way then - bargain!! LOL.


----------



## rooster100

Thanks Cherrybump for adding my little yellow stalk! 
I was thinking of starting to get stuff in feb/march! Should I be buying baby stuff sooner? X


----------



## cc1975

rooster100 said:


> Thanks Cherrybump for adding my little yellow stalk!
> I was thinking of starting to get stuff in feb/march! Should I be buying baby stuff sooner? X

LOL I think everyone is different. Cherry got me going!! but I did have a few freebie bits before. I think Feb March you might be a bit massive and tired :-/ but everyone has different ideas I think xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i think you might be little to big to go around the shops. Ive only started just now as my income is really bad. Plus someone has hacked into my bank account so ive had pretty stressing week to find those fuckers did it again the same day i got it fixed. Finally got my new bank card and ive been checking my aco**** every chance i get since yesterday. Cant believe some people would do that. I get paid today aswell and well i had like 20 maybe 30 to my name for food. :( for the month as i was off one day ill and i have rent to pay and other bills. Now that ryan has handed in his wage slips i hope they fixed my rent im bloody struggling along. Glad ive got family to help me out when times are tough but i would love to start replying more on myself specailly now with a baby on the way.

Ive got the big bits in wish im glad of. I did look up on a site about what you need for a new born think it might have been nhs site. And from what they had you dont really need so much clothes to start of with and other things lol wish i was bit shocked as i thought i dont have enough at all. I need to get baby a jacket to lol but from when i find out gender is when ill go buy for that sex no more white things lol. 

Next year im going to have to try and put cash in the gas machine so there is heating for next winter as right now its freezing. I cant afford no gas in my house from what i earn and i wish ryan would bloody chip in more. Might have to sit down and chat to him about that like. Now his name is on this house he has to pay tax and rent and he only earn 120 a month :( so im hoping council will help us out more. Just waiting for those new papers to come to us :( lol Life is just one big pain in the bt with money aaargh lol


----------



## cckarting

sorry to hear your having a hard time cherry, hopefully things will turn around for you soon!!!


----------



## kbwebb

OMG i feel soooo much better about myself!
i know that you ladies are all at different stages in your pregnancies, but recently ive been lounging around in my scruffs, with messy hair and unshaven legs and just eating all day.. and i thought enough is enough! oh is working tonight, so ive put reminders on all of the 'soaps' for later on, ive waxed my eyebrows and my 'tash':blush: ive spent a hour in the bath shaving and washing and exfoliating and now im going to paint my nails and maybe put in a pizza. (hey, i deserve a treat, eat way too much pizza though:haha:)

I FEEL GREAT!:happydance::flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww that sound awesome might just have to give myself a treat night tomorrow night :) ryan is working and i have the house to myself. 

Thanks cc its stressfull but im trying not to think about it to much. Ive paid my mum the last payment for the catolgue :) so there is 30 pound spare so that can go on gas next month:). But next month i nearly get a free fortnight in my rent but as they keep saying im in bloody arrears:growlmad: Which im not they have just fuck up my payments and making it look like ive not paid for a fortnight so i dunno what they have done but i wont get that free fortnight :( boo just get myself ahead of them fuckers again and get the next free fortnight in march :) eeek lol. 

Ill get there in the end lol 

Defo needing the pampering night xx


On the up side Twilight in out in few weeks Eeeeeek!!!!! Huge taylor launter fan lol xx


----------



## kbwebb

aww i hope you get it sorted sounds like theyre horrible, im sure your money situation will sort itself out:thumbup:
funny that you mentioned twilight, the adverts on as im typing :haha:, im not a major fan.. but it wont stop me watching! :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol thats what made me post it lol i also posted it to facebook lol. Im hooked to it :) ive only just been watching some true blood to never thought i would like it but its not to bad lol


----------



## Smanderson

Kb sounds like a fantastic idea :thumbup: i been in my PJs for so long now LOL i could really do with a pampering :flower: think i will follow your lead tonight :hugs:

Cherry so sorry your feeling under pressure hun, it sucks to work so hard and feel it all disappears on bills etc i feel your pain have been struggling since my student days i hope things get better for you soon hun :hugs: its great you have a close family to support you though :thumbup:

As for me, i have had a better day today, energy returning and not been sick. I have been eating every 3 hours or so which seems to help and i finally managed to do some house work and it felt gooooood to look around and see clean clean clean :happydance: tonight i will pamper :thumbup:

Hope all you ladies are doing well and im looking forward to the results of all the impending gender scans whooop whoop :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol Thanks hun glad your feeling better. I think i was sick this morning lol my brain is that bad now that i cant remember lol 

Think i need an early night and a day of sleep lol as i cant sleep so long lol but they after about an hour or so i wanna go back to bed lol. 

I will be doing the pamerping tomorrow i so need something to ooft me back up lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> lol Thanks hun glad your feeling better. I think i was sick this morning lol my brain is that bad now that i cant remember lol
> 
> Think i need an early night and a day of sleep lol as i cant sleep so long lol but they after about an hour or so i wanna go back to bed lol.
> 
> I will be doing the pamerping tomorrow i so need something to ooft me back up lol xx

Ohh no LOL baby brain strikes again hehe defo get an early night hun and look forward to your pamper day tomorow yaaayy :happydance: xxx


----------



## kbwebb

i even went as far a platting my hair when it was still wet so its all crinkled.. i look like someone out of a 90's music video :haha: atleast my hair will be big tomorrow when i wake up, :thumbup: damn you thin hair :growlmad:


----------



## Cherrybump

i have thin hair to lol. im in bed all cosy. taking my contacts our now that ive remembered lol ususlly fall asleep with them in:blush:...so ill feel refresh in the morning lol nights ladies xxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> i even went as far a platting my hair when it was still wet so its all crinkled.. i look like someone out of a 90's music video :haha: atleast my hair will be big tomorrow when i wake up, :thumbup: damn you thin hair :growlmad:

hee hee do you remember hair crimpers? OMG i remember having crimped hair and rolling around on those awful rollerblades...shocking!! LOL 

Hope your hair is nice and big tomorrow :thumbup: im meeting my cousin tomorrow who is also preggers am looking forward to it :happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> i have thin hair to lol. im in bed all cosy. taking my contacts our now that ive remembered lol ususlly fall asleep with them in:blush:...so ill feel refresh in the morning lol nights ladies xxxxx

Night hun, hope you have a good snooze :sleep: xxx


----------



## kbwebb

hope you have a good sleep! :flower::sleep:

rollerblades! i loved mine, i even used to go into supermarkets with them on and bang into the freezers.. my mum wasnt too pleased :haha:


----------



## kbwebb

just got into bed.. i LOVE having a king size duvet on a double bed, feels like a big cloud :cloud9::sleep:


----------



## Smanderson

LOL i used to roll around the block like i was on the bodyform advert haha ohh the shame :dohh:

mmmm bed think i will go for a snooze now too :thumbup: night all xxx :sleep:


----------



## Vidal0123

I think my lil man is laying on my pelvic floor! It hurts to sit and walk, LOL!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ohh thats not good. 

Hey ladies i bought soe pregnancy plus omega vitamins yesterday. I dont think im getting all my vitamins and this this was good to top up on it was 3 for 2 in tesco and its tesco brand. Ive ran out of my folic acid now and this has it inside also. Ive got a 3 month supply have any of you been taking differen vitamins


----------



## kbwebb

i think theyre the ones ive got or similar, from tesco too :haha:
ive had them from the beginning, even though i try to eat well, i dont like fish and i only like a few fruit&veg so wanted to get the vitamins from them. i think id feel alot worse than i have done if i didnt have them :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, anyone suffering with heartburn? I'm drinking gaviscon during the night the heartburn is soooo bad! Any other tips? I like milk and it does help but not really wanting it during the night! X


----------



## Jenny_J

Anyone else at the stage where they don't 'feel' pregnant any more?

I have no more hurting boobs, no nausia, plenty of energy too, it's making me slightly paranoid lol


----------



## kbwebb

the only thing that helps my heartburn is eating toast or something like that, or having some milk.. not good for trying to gradually add on the weight but oh well :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

I living off milk right now probs why im not getting no heartburn lol. 

I do and dont feel pregnant at times. I'll be sick one and a random day. But today ive got this little pain like ive just been kick from the inside lol. I explain this to mum and she said could be the baby stretching out :)

I had a bad morning but its little tmi to say on here. Its happen before like before i was pregnant so i know it nothing to worry aboutbut i hate when it happens lol. 

anyways im ok now. Gutted my sister ditched me as i was going to get ready to go meet her. Instead of saying last night she rather i not when into town with her town she waited until i was about to get in shower this morning and then my electric metre when aaargh so i had to leave the shower and go get some electric lol. 

Now all the house work is done i just need to hang washing and that will be everythign done Yay!! Relaxing time and then i think that pamerping sound good as ryan has now left the house and its all mines Heehee xx


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well today? i been good today (phew!!) i decided to join the bump photo gang too lol here is my jelly belly at 15 weeks and 5 days :blush:
 



Attached Files:







16 week bump.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cckarting

so cute smanderson!


----------



## dollface85

I've heard that if you have a lot of heartburn your baby is gonna have a lot of hair when they are born

I don't feel pregnant either except this lingering nausea that comes and goes but it really isn't that comforting. Gender scan tomorrow and I'm excited but always nervous before a scan :) thinking positive


----------



## Alison9991

@Jenny_J - I felt the same way when I started the 2nd trimester, however just in the last week, I am really starting to feel ligament stretches, baby movements and just bought my first pair of maternity jeans so baby is definitely in their growing!! so no worries and just enjoy feeling good!!


----------



## cckarting

Can't wait for update doll!


----------



## Cherrybump

Morning ladies :) 18 weeks today :happydance:

Doll can't wait for your update date. :)

Ive taking another picture to but doesnt look like anything has changed from last week for me but ill post it up later on lol. 

Lovely bump SM :) 

I'm currently just popped on my pre pregnancy jeans with an extenders lol i cant afford maternity ones i find them dear over here :(. There comfy just now but i hope they last haha. Going to Ryan's mums for tea tonght (yum) think its a roast :)

Hope everyone is keeping well also. 

17 days until the scan whoo hooo xxxx


----------



## rooster100

Good luck with the scan Doll! Excited to hear if yr :blue: or :pink:! 
I'm going to guess :pink: for now!
Not long til yr scan either cherry! That time will fly by! 

I'm not really feeling pregnant except the heartburn! Keep freaking out that something has happened to baby but I am sure everything is fine. My midwife said alot of women don't feel pregnant at this stage as the m/s has gone and some are not showing and you may not feel it move but she said in just a few weeks we will start to feel it agian when we feel LO move! Xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> Morning ladies :) 18 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Doll can't wait for your update date. :)
> 
> Ive taking another picture to but doesnt look like anything has changed from last week for me but ill post it up later on lol.
> 
> Lovely bump SM :)
> 
> I'm currently just popped on my pre pregnancy jeans with an extenders lol i cant afford maternity ones i find them dear over here :(. There comfy just now but i hope they last haha. Going to Ryan's mums for tea tonght (yum) think its a roast :)
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well also.
> 
> 17 days until the scan whoo hooo xxxx

Yay I love pics :)

Maternity clothes are expensive, esp for me (im plus size) im in leggins and long tops at the mo, I don't think il survive winter in leggins though lol.



rooster100 said:


> Good luck with the scan Doll! Excited to hear if yr :blue: or :pink:!
> I'm going to guess :pink: for now!
> Not long til yr scan either cherry! That time will fly by!
> 
> I'm not really feeling pregnant except the heartburn! Keep freaking out that something has happened to baby but I am sure everything is fine. My midwife said alot of women don't feel pregnant at this stage as the m/s has gone and some are not showing and you may not feel it move but she said in just a few weeks we will start to feel it agian when we feel LO move! Xxx

Im not feeling pregnant either, only way I can tell is the veins in my chest and the constipation ... lovely lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

I have some awesome news about maternity clothes. my sister had ask me to chim her to the Gyle (a shopping centre) There is a new look in there and they do maternity stuff. i was just randomly looking and then i spotted the sale rail :) eeeeek. 

As my pre pregnancy jeans didnt last that long( 5 minutes before i lefting the house lol. I thought ooh ill just have a little look.

I picked up a pair of skinny jeans (maternity of course) and was like oooh 15.99 pound down to 8 pound.. :D... Im sure the ones i picked up were 6 pound lol. but i like these ones better as the band is navy blue instead of light lol. 

So if you have a new look never you get down there asap they have a sale on :) 



I know there next 2 weeks will just fly past lol. They good thing about that is twilight is out on the 16th :) and then my scan is the following wednesday :). 

Im just home and pulled on those jeans and whay hey these are so comfy but they fall down a little lol i know my bump will grow alot more so im ok with them lol


----------



## MamaTech

Hi Ladies,

I just joined, 16 weeks tomorrow!

Not got a bump yet but jeans no longer fit! Just looking like I've been eating too many burgers! 

Both OH and I are in the military, he's currently away. He's just got three weeks left. He's missed the entire first trimester (lucky boy!) not sure he would have survived it had he been here!

Still feeling tired all the time and still not a fan of any healthy food, am literally craving the burgers I mentioned earlier! Oh and milkshake, and salt and vinegar pringle flavouring! Not the crisps, just the flavouring!!

Other than that I'm having a pretty uneventful pregnancy, very little ms, no bump. Kinda forget I'm pregnant sometimes! Well I would if it wasnt for the exhaustion and the pelvic pain (the relaxing ligaments are aggravating and old horse riding injury apparently!)

Hope you're all well!!!


----------



## MamaTech

Forgot to say, due on the 22nd April!


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome to the group mama. Ive also added you to the front page. 

Think we're all at that stage of not feeling pregnant much lol. 

Ive been a lazy fart and my sister made me walk for about 45 mins i think ive pulled a muscle at the back of my leg near my butt lol. Also got little pain around the belly :(. 

Now that im wearing this maternity jeans my belly looks rounder lol. Im off to have my sunday roast at ryans mums tonight :) so ill see you all later on xx


----------



## cckarting

welcome mama! if your craving a burger have one! i give in to my cravings just don't go overboard. I usually crave candy lol, but i let myself have a little. or if i'm craving a burger i have one for lunch no harm and eat a good supper.


----------



## Smanderson

Mama welcome to the group hun, we have the same due date :happydance: i think there are 3 or 4 of us due on the same day yaaay :flower: your very lucky having little MS :thumbup:

Thanks Cherry :blush: im a bit self conscious of my belly dunno why i posted it DOH! Feel like im too big too soon :dohh:

Great find hun, well pleased you managed to get some maternity stuff esp now its comfy for you :hugs: im so excited for everyones gender scans :happydance: looking forwad to finding out if we having the same LOL 

Hope you have a lovely meal at Ryans mums hun :thumbup:

CC i agree, give in to your cravings, as long as you dont go crazy LOL your body needs something give it :thumbup:


----------



## MamaTech

Ha, thanks!! I try to keep it to every now and then! It's the burger sauce and the gerkins!! 
I try to resist! Somehow I've not put on any actually weight... just starting to look bloated! x


----------



## Jenny_J

Im being a right worrier the past few days. 

I dont feel pregnant like I did before, and iv felt baby move a couple of times, but nothing for the past few days.

I had lower muscle pain in my stomach, and my pelvis 'popped' midwife said its round muscle pain.

But im still worrying lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Meal was lovely :).

I defo give in if im craving something :)

Im feeling more unpregnant i know everyone pregnancy's are different but i reallly wanna feel baby move. ive search up if when the baby kicks can it hurt and some people have said yes so im guessing that is what ive been feeling and its not just in one place lol. I got of the bus and there i got a pain last few seconds Ryan said was that the baby kicking you again lol i said yeah it's hurts. But im going to double check with the midwife when i see her. 

Sm ill post up this weeks piks for you to look at mines lol. Im chubby and my bump defo aint showing but see these new jeans make my belly look rounder and the jeans keep falling down to :( lol should have got size smaller i guess never mind. I am a size 18 and thats what i bought lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Would have helped if i posted the picture lol
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smanderson

Aw cherry your bump is super cute!! :thumbup: you so lucky to have such a lovely bump :flower: hope mine looks like yours soon hun. Have you had like a nervous tummy turning kinda feeling? like just before you get really told off kinda feeling? Thats what i been getting and i been told its the pudding moving LOL i think your pains are probs bubs moving :hugs:

m sure you will be glad of the extra room when we are further along LOL but i love your new mat jeans v cute :thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

It's a boy!! here are some pics from the scan! recommend VERY strongly if you want to see baby early or find out gender! HB 145

it's a penis!
https://i49.tinypic.com/5x5ydx.jpg

super long legs! tall like his daddy!
https://i48.tinypic.com/2148lcp.jpg

covering his face the entire time!
https://i50.tinypic.com/2h6vc7m.jpg

Sucking his thumb
https://i48.tinypic.com/28wctfs.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Ahhhhh, i knew it. Congrats hun. And omg check out those piks there are so amazing. :)

Sm my bump is all fat so far lol. im currently sitting on couch and can feel baby little more the the left now lol. I've not had anything like that, that i can think of just random sharpish pain. Just had it there just now like i was being punched in the belly lol below my belly button that must be the baby as it right where ive been pushing around to feel lol. eeeek! 

Now i need to pee again lol ive pee's so much in the last 2 days more than i can remember lol. 

Think it's time for me to go to bed lol. Been watching true blood from the start since ryan is on the 4th season i think and ive been watching bits. Have to look away at blood scenes though way to much for me :( no into scary movies or anything lol.

So excited to see Doll you have you gender :) will give you a blue stalk xxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Doll congrats on team blue :blue: and such lovely scan pics, love the thumb sucking one super adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Congrats on team blue. Im looking into booking my gender scan for 2 weeks time. 

Just watched V for Vendetta, such an awesome movie. Better get to bed soon.


----------



## Smanderson

Aww Cherry it looks lovely to me!! All round and bump like :flower: so excited for you feeling your little bubs hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: its so lovely im really chuffed for you :hugs:

I do enjoy True Blood, its a bit rude at times LOL :blush: but i like that its different from most programs (apart from the vampire bit haha) i been watching the one on FX :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

wonderful scan pics doll!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol oh yes alot of sex i know haha. Im like come on aargh lol. All hard core i said to ryan lol. 

Last night for some reason i thought i would weight myself as i felt so heavy and the scales had gone up another half a stone :O even to loo as i was bursting check scales again no budge. So i check this morning it went down a little but not to wear i was yesterday morning :O ive gain like 4-5lbs :O and i never ate that much yesterday i even took a long walk to :( not sure whats happening there lol. But when i was lying in bed my bump where i normal feel baby has moved up. The bit just under my belly button is hard all round :s and i had some pain through the night to which i know was round ligament pain.Just weird to me. At first i felt baby same place lol but the whole section just under my belly button is super hard. 

I want my scan to hurry alot. Im such a bloodied worry lol i ask my mum and sister about everything and they both sick of hearing about it all now lol. I dunno what happening to my body apart from growing a baby and stretching to make room for them. *sighs* i think going to long with seeing or hearing baby is way to long isn't it lol. 

Back to work again today but i just cant be bother to move. 

Hope your all well. 

Sm you scan aint to far off now when is it again?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry try not to worry about your weight hun, we're supposed to put on weight LOL i think its a pound a week or something :shrug: will ask the midwife on Wednesday :thumbup: 

How cool you can feel your uterus! I can't feel mine yet :thumbup: but my scan is on Saturday and im Soooooooooooo excited i might pop :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: seeing dolls scan made me even more excited hehe :haha:

No sickness today :happydance: i dont even feel nauseous at the minute :wohoo: i reeeaaaally hope this is MS on the way out!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun. Ive not been sick in a few days either :) but even if i feel bit off i great an ice lollie now lol.

Yeah its the weirdest feeling ever lol i push my hands around under the flabby bit lol I search up the fetal height aswell lol and it moves if my hand has been there for a while lol. Cant wait to find out what your having to lol still sticking to a boy for us both. I know seeing those piks she posted they are so amazing :) xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Oh wow do you think that was bubs moving? Its so amazing, i really loving how things seem to develop by the day at the moment :happydance:

Ooohhh ice lollies yummy hehe im on to jubblies at the moment :haha: defo thinking boy for us too :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Im still stressing, so juat bought a doppler on ebay. Should be here weds. And have my 16 wk check next monday. 

Just wish baby would give a wiggle.


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh not had them in so long lol.

Yeah i think it could be lol but who knows heehee. Its so excited all the changes xx


----------



## Smanderson

So excited for you hun :happydance: so cool you can feel the bubs :thumbup: i keep getting butterflies in my tummy LOL its weird but i like it :happydance: m wishing away the days to Sat now hehe :blush:

Oh wow, just watched Derren Brown Apocalypse it was so fantastic, i cried load the lad in it was so sweet i really felt for him ...not to mention im all hormonal haha :dohh:

Jenny im sure you will feel bubs wiggle soon hun and how cool you got a doppler!! I was so tempted too :thumbup: but after doc struggled to find HB (she did eventually LOL) i thought i might panic so i haven gotten one yet ...let us know how you get on when it arrives :hugs:


----------



## dollface85

Thank you ladies!! It was so amazing.. he was kicking his legs like crazy! But also found I have a anterior placenta so we will see when I can feel movement. It was shocking to see how much he was moving but not feel it! 
And my bump has gone down a bit like some of it eas bloat after all so without that scan I probably would be worrying right now. I got so nauseous before the scan it lasted all night and felt horrible! Probably cause he moves so damn much lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> So excited for you hun :happydance: so cool you can feel the bubs :thumbup: i keep getting butterflies in my tummy LOL its weird but i like it :happydance: m wishing away the days to Sat now hehe :blush:
> 
> Oh wow, just watched Derren Brown Apocalypse it was so fantastic, i cried load the lad in it was so sweet i really felt for him ...not to mention im all hormonal haha :dohh:
> 
> Jenny im sure you will feel bubs wiggle soon hun and how cool you got a doppler!! I was so tempted too :thumbup: but after doc struggled to find HB (she did eventually LOL) i thought i might panic so i haven gotten one yet ...let us know how you get on when it arrives :hugs:

Iv felt little flutters for the past few weeks, but nothing for about 4 days, im really stressing over it. I really hope I can find the hb when it arrives.

My midwife says she wont see me, as she cant find the hb before 16 weeks, sounds like bull to me


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah that sounds a bit off as my doc found the hb at 13 weeks...eventually lol...I had a fall which is why she was checking but surprised at your midwife. I wouldn't worry about the feelings comin and going hun I think it's normal. When is your next scan? the Doppler will defo put your mind at rest x x


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Yeah that sounds a bit off as my doc found the hb at 13 weeks...eventually lol...I had a fall which is why she was checking but surprised at your midwife. I wouldn't worry about the feelings comin and going hun I think it's normal. When is your next scan? the Doppler will defo put your mind at rest x x

Im trying to arrange a gender scan for 16 weeks, so that would be a double whammy of knowing baby is ok, and finding out gender.

She said she didn't want to make me more anxious, if she cant find the hb, but most people cant find it at 15 weeks she says :/ im just not buying it. 

I think im driving hubby mad with my worrying, I darent bring it up to him again.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Im trying to arrange a gender scan for 16 weeks, so that would be a double whammy of knowing baby is ok, and finding out gender.
> 
> She said she didn't want to make me more anxious, if she cant find the hb, but most people cant find it at 15 weeks she says :/ im just not buying it.
> 
> I think im driving hubby mad with my worrying, I darent bring it up to him again.

Try not to worry hun, i know its easier said than done but if she thought anything was wrong she would have sent you for a scan to make sure :thumbup:

I have booked an early gender scan too cos i am impatient LOL and cant wait to see my pudding hehe

Honestly though, many women cant even feel their babies at this stage and when they do its pretty sporadic. I hope your doppler comes soon so you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs:


----------



## Milfndcookies

Hi ladies!! I'm due April 28 and going for another gender scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im trying to arrange a gender scan for 16 weeks, so that would be a double whammy of knowing baby is ok, and finding out gender.
> 
> She said she didn't want to make me more anxious, if she cant find the hb, but most people cant find it at 15 weeks she says :/ im just not buying it.
> 
> I think im driving hubby mad with my worrying, I darent bring it up to him again.
> 
> Try not to worry hun, i know its easier said than done but if she thought anything was wrong she would have sent you for a scan to make sure :thumbup:
> 
> I have booked an early gender scan too cos i am impatient LOL and cant wait to see my pudding hehe
> 
> Honestly though, many women cant even feel their babies at this stage and when they do its pretty sporadic. I hope your doppler comes soon so you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks for the post hun. 

Iv worked myself up into a right state. Keep crying and snapping. I just wana be left alone n go bed. But that is not going to happen. When hubby gets in from shopping il go bed. And try and sleep this off. 

Hugs x


----------



## rooster100

Jenny_J said:


> Smanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im trying to arrange a gender scan for 16 weeks, so that would be a double whammy of knowing baby is ok, and finding out gender.
> 
> She said she didn't want to make me more anxious, if she cant find the hb, but most people cant find it at 15 weeks she says :/ im just not buying it.
> 
> I think im driving hubby mad with my worrying, I darent bring it up to him again.
> 
> Try not to worry hun, i know its easier said than done but if she thought anything was wrong she would have sent you for a scan to make sure :thumbup:
> 
> I have booked an early gender scan too cos i am impatient LOL and cant wait to see my pudding hehe
> 
> Honestly though, many women cant even feel their babies at this stage and when they do its pretty sporadic. I hope your doppler comes soon so you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post hun.
> 
> Iv worked myself up into a right state. Keep crying and snapping. I just wana be left alone n go bed. But that is not going to happen. When hubby gets in from shopping il go bed. And try and sleep this off.
> 
> Hugs xClick to expand...

Hi Jenny, 
I know things are a real worry at the mo, I ordered a doppler as well as I felt a flutter two weeks ago and nothing since!
Also I swear my bump is smaller! I just can't believe I have a baby in me! 
Apparently it's normal to feel like this around this time so try and relax it will be ok xx


----------



## cckarting

Milfndcookies can't wait to hear what your having GL at getting a shot of it's bits :)


----------



## Jenny_J

rooster100 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im trying to arrange a gender scan for 16 weeks, so that would be a double whammy of knowing baby is ok, and finding out gender.
> 
> She said she didn't want to make me more anxious, if she cant find the hb, but most people cant find it at 15 weeks she says :/ im just not buying it.
> 
> I think im driving hubby mad with my worrying, I darent bring it up to him again.
> 
> Try not to worry hun, i know its easier said than done but if she thought anything was wrong she would have sent you for a scan to make sure :thumbup:
> 
> I have booked an early gender scan too cos i am impatient LOL and cant wait to see my pudding hehe
> 
> Honestly though, many women cant even feel their babies at this stage and when they do its pretty sporadic. I hope your doppler comes soon so you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post hun.
> 
> Iv worked myself up into a right state. Keep crying and snapping. I just wana be left alone n go bed. But that is not going to happen. When hubby gets in from shopping il go bed. And try and sleep this off.
> 
> Hugs xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Jenny,
> I know things are a real worry at the mo, I ordered a doppler as well as I felt a flutter two weeks ago and nothing since!
> Also I swear my bump is smaller! I just can't believe I have a baby in me!
> Apparently it's normal to feel like this around this time so try and relax it will be ok xxClick to expand...

Thanks for the post hun. I felt like I was getting smaller but I think its just bloating going down, seems most of us have the same worries, I just hate how it can overwhelm me. Might be due to not taking my meds since I found out I was pregnant. 

What doppler did you get? Hope it works well for you.


----------



## Cherrybump

heu ladies i read somewhere that when your normally due your period you might get cramps or something.

all day ive been get sore pains across my belly do you think it could be that...

also our cat has been acting weird so ryan is worried so i need to rush home as we're going to vets. i wanted to buy juice lol


----------



## Jenny_J

I thought the cramps around period time were for the first missed period? I could be wrong though. 

Just booked out gender scan for 10:30am monday 19th of nov :-D


----------



## rooster100

Jenny_J said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im trying to arrange a gender scan for 16 weeks, so that would be a double whammy of knowing baby is ok, and finding out gender.
> 
> She said she didn't want to make me more anxious, if she cant find the hb, but most people cant find it at 15 weeks she says :/ im just not buying it.
> 
> I think im driving hubby mad with my worrying, I darent bring it up to him again.
> 
> Try not to worry hun, i know its easier said than done but if she thought anything was wrong she would have sent you for a scan to make sure :thumbup:
> 
> I have booked an early gender scan too cos i am impatient LOL and cant wait to see my pudding hehe
> 
> Honestly though, many women cant even feel their babies at this stage and when they do its pretty sporadic. I hope your doppler comes soon so you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post hun.
> 
> Iv worked myself up into a right state. Keep crying and snapping. I just wana be left alone n go bed. But that is not going to happen. When hubby gets in from shopping il go bed. And try and sleep this off.
> 
> Hugs xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Jenny,
> I know things are a real worry at the mo, I ordered a doppler as well as I felt a flutter two weeks ago and nothing since!
> Also I swear my bump is smaller! I just can't believe I have a baby in me!
> Apparently it's normal to feel like this around this time so try and relax it will be ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the post hun. I felt like I was getting smaller but I think its just bloating going down, seems most of us have the same worries, I just hate how it can overwhelm me. Might be due to not taking my meds since I found out I was pregnant.
> 
> What doppler did you get? Hope it works well for you.Click to expand...

I got a hi-bebe200. It was out of stock and won't arrive til next week! Think I will use it daily for reassurance until I feel kicking! X


----------



## Jenny_J

Oh cool iv not heard of that one, I hope it gets to you quickly. I think il be doing the same hun 

]


Jenny_J said:


> Smanderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im trying to arrange a gender scan for 16 weeks, so that would be a double whammy of knowing baby is ok, and finding out gender.
> 
> She said she didn't want to make me more anxious, if she cant find the hb, but most people cant find it at 15 weeks she says :/ im just not buying it.
> 
> I think im driving hubby mad with my worrying, I darent bring it up to him again.
> 
> Try not to worry hun, i know its easier said than done but if she thought anything was wrong she would have sent you for a scan to make sure :thumbup:
> 
> I have booked an early gender scan too cos i am impatient LOL and cant wait to see my pudding hehe
> 
> Honestly though, many women cant even feel their babies at this stage and when they do its pretty sporadic. I hope your doppler comes soon so you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the post hun.
> 
> Iv worked myself up into a right state. Keep crying and snapping. I just wana be left alone n go bed. But that is not going to happen. When hubby gets in from shopping il go bed. And try and sleep this off.
> 
> Hugs xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Jenny,
> I know things are a real worry at the mo, I ordered a doppler as well as I felt a flutter two weeks ago and nothing since!
> Also I swear my bump is smaller! I just can't believe I have a baby in me!
> Apparently it's normal to feel like this around this time so try and relax it will be ok xxClick to expand...

Thanks for the post hun. I felt like I was getting smaller but I think its just bloating going down, seems most of us have the same worries, I just hate how it can overwhelm me. Might be due to not taking my meds since I found out I was pregnant. 

What doppler did you get? Hope it works well for you.[/QUOTE]

I got a hi-bebe200. It was out of stock and won't arrive til next week! Think I will use it daily for reassurance until I feel kicking! X[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny no worries hun, i know its easy to worry, i have spent most of my time panicking about things too LOL especially in the first trimester but thats fantastic news you have booked your scan, i think its the same day as Cherry :happydance: 

Cherry im sorry your cat is not so good, i hope all goes well at the vets and hope your cramps stop soon :hugs: i think they are likely to be things moving about in there stretching for the bubs :thumbup: i had one of those painful twangs you been talking about today and i recon it was pudding giving me a kick hehe :baby:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny no worries hun, i know its easy to worry, i have spent most of my time panicking about things too LOL especially in the first trimester but thats fantastic news you have booked your scan, i think its the same day as Cherry :happydance:
> 
> Cherry im sorry your cat is not so good, i hope all goes well at the vets and hope your cramps stop soon :hugs: i think they are likely to be things moving about in there stretching for the bubs :thumbup: i had one of those painful twangs you been talking about today and i recon it was pudding giving me a kick hehe :baby:


I dont think the fellas quite understand our fears and worries. I think I felt a little flutter earlier, but I cant tell if its my mind giving me what I want or not. 

Awesome lots of gender revelations then soon.


----------



## Cherrybump

nearly cried at vets. amber isnt well at all. they have kept her in to run tests. she looks lifeless. she's under weight and hasnt been eating much or going to loo. they said there might be nothing they can do either. she anemic. ive spelt that wrong..dunno how to spell it xx


----------



## cckarting

So sorry your cat is sick cherry hopefully they can find out what's wrong wih her and she'll be on the mend soon!


----------



## Cubinthehub

Hi April Mommies, 

Just an update...we are expecting a boy! 

Are any of you experiencing a tenderness in the lower stomach region and a bit of pressure in the v area?


xx


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny I know what you mean, DH is lovely and does try but really doesnt understand what i been going through with all the sickness, he thinks like i did before it happened to me LOL bless him :haha: Still, i am no day 5 of no sickness today :happydance: praying it lasts :thumbup:

So excited for all the gender scans, i might pop :pop:


Cherry im so so sorry about Amber, poor little thing i really hope they can help her (fingers and toes crossed for you) seinding big hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

Cubinthehub said:


> Hi April Mommies,
> 
> Just an update...we are expecting a boy!
> 
> Are any of you experiencing a tenderness in the lower stomach region and a bit of pressure in the v area?
> 
> xx

Hey Cub, Congratulations on Team Blue :blue: :hugs: have you started thinking of names now? 

I dont have the tendernes you mentioned but feel a bit achy at times :thumbup: i think its all the bits and bobs moving about...i dunno, i blame everything on that LOL :shrug:


----------



## Jenny_J

Cubinthehub said:


> Hi April Mommies,
> 
> Just an update...we are expecting a boy!
> 
> Are any of you experiencing a tenderness in the lower stomach region and a bit of pressure in the v area?
> 
> 
> xx

Congrats on team blue :)

Iv got a bit of a cough and if I lay with my legs straight and cough, or stretch then I get pains in my lower stomach. I just think mine is super crap stomach muscles, plus stretching muscles etc.



Smanderson said:


> Jenny I know what you mean, DH is lovely and does try but really doesnt understand what i been going through with all the sickness, he thinks like i did before it happened to me LOL bless him :haha: Still, i am no day 5 of no sickness today :happydance: praying it lasts :thumbup:
> 
> So excited for all the gender scans, i might pop :pop:
> 
> 
> Cherry im so so sorry about Amber, poor little thing i really hope they can help her (fingers and toes crossed for you) seinding big hugs your way :hugs:

I think maybe it's because we have to adapt and change in all ways for baby, but men's lives don't change much at all lol.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny i get the exact same thing if i stretch or have legs out when i laugh/cough/sneeze LOL must be something to do with that round ligerment thingy :thumbup:

I think your right about it not impacting on them as much as us...well, until the puddings arrive :haha: although DH has had to do far more than his share of house work / cooking etc since the sickness got bad LOL so maybe it impacts on him in a different way :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny i get the exact same thing if i stretch or have legs out when i laugh/cough/sneeze LOL must be something to do with that round ligerment thingy :thumbup:
> 
> I think your right about it not impacting on them as much as us...well, until the puddings arrive :haha: although DH has had to do far more than his share of house work / cooking etc since the sickness got bad LOL so maybe it impacts on him in a different way :haha: :happydance:

Yeah must be that hun, I don't remember it from my other pregnancies, but it must of happened lol. I guess it's one of those things you forget. 

Yeah my hubby has been cooking more too, but he likes to cook so he can't moan haha. And he puts up with my mood swings too, I felt so low yesterday, about this not feeling the baby for a while thing, he bought me some flowers, which I thought was sweet of him.


----------



## Smanderson

Aww how many children do you have? This is our first (hence my lack of knowledge hehe :blush:)

How sweet, i love when hubby brings flowers...few and far between but is super special when he does :cloud9:


----------



## kbwebb

ive just burnt myself on a tray i took out of the oven, ive put it under cold water, but it looks like its going to blister, and its still stinging, any suggestions? :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Aww how many children do you have? This is our first (hence my lack of knowledge hehe :blush:)
> 
> How sweet, i love when hubby brings flowers...few and far between but is super special when he does :cloud9:


I have two others, leo is 9 and freya ia 6. I find myself worrying more with this pregnancy than the othes. 

As for the burn, dont put any plasters on it. Burns need air. I dont think there is much yku can do about the stinging


----------



## cc1975

Cubinthehub said:


> Hi April Mommies,
> 
> Just an update...we are expecting a boy!
> 
> Are any of you experiencing a tenderness in the lower stomach region and a bit of pressure in the v area?
> 
> 
> xx


Yes!! On and off. Sometimes it stays achy all day and feels like baby is gonna fall out it's horrible but i think its normal :-( xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Aw Jen thats great age gaps :thumbup: my sis had similar when she had my niece and she found it was a lot easier with 3 with the age difference :thumbup: lovely names too :flower: have you thought of any names for this bubs?


Kb i think you have done the right thing hun, i always run cold water on burns :thumbup: hope it dont blister :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

Yeah im hoping it will be easier with them being at school. Just hope I can get bf established before I have to do the school run.


----------



## Jenny_J

My doppler came today, I cant believe how low down the heart beat was, it was just on my bikini line.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. I'm just bringing some bad news about the kitten/cat She would be one this month and was only got her in feb this year. Turn out she had something really bad that they could not help her with. Ryan says it'slike our HIV or AIDS but in animal form. They had to put her down last night but before ryan got to the vets she was already gone :( If we had never gone to vets we would have woken up to a dead cat. I was in tears most of the night and felt so bad for Ryan has she was his cat :(. Now the other kitten that we got with her that lives with his mum and our other kitten that we gave to ryan's friend all need to go and get check out. So its been a horrible day.

Congrats on the baby blue.

They pressure pain thingy i think ive had some of it to. Right below my belly button has gone mega hard but the lower part is still saggy :( When i was changing for my work clothes to pj's my belly looked bigger lol but im not taking a picture as i think its bloat. Ive felt so bloated all day :(

Im not sure if ive missed anything out but i hope your all ok. xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Sorry fo hear about your cat :-( its such a shame as the injections they are supposed to have as a kitten will protect them from feline aids. Thats pretty sucky of the previous owner :-(


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah she told us they had there jags :S 

Ryan posted the illness name on facebook ill find it and post it x

Its called:
Feline Leukemia Virus


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh Cherry im so sorry to hear about Amber poor little mite, terrible of the previous owners i hope the other cats are ok :hugs: its never easy losing a pet and especially difficult when they are so young, big hugs for you hun :hugs:


Jenny im so pleased for you that your doppler arrived and you found the heartbeat hope this has helped you relax hun :hugs: was it amazing hearing the lil hb for the first time? awwwww :cloud9:


----------



## Jenny_J

I hate people like that. The pervious owners I mean. They didnt even respect the animal enough to tell the truth about its health care :-( horrible people. So sorry you lost your pet because of them. 

Yeah was cool to hear, im very sure it was baby and not me, as it was so fast. I feel great now, like im me again :-D instead of a crazy nervous wreck


----------



## rooster100

Cherry so sorry to hear about yr little cat :hugs: hope your both ok? 
Jenny you got yr doppler?! I want mine! I bet it's amazing to hear the hb. It's should sound like a train as its fast. Are you feeling more reassured now? X


----------



## Jenny_J

rooster100 said:


> Cherry so sorry to hear about yr little cat :hugs: hope your both ok?
> Jenny you got yr doppler?! I want mine! I bet it's amazing to hear the hb. It's should sound like a train as its fast. Are you feeling more reassured now? X

It was defo fast :) I feel normal again :) im very happy with my doppler. I hope yours comes soon.


----------



## cckarting

Jenny so glad to hear you found babes hb it's wonderful and been a god send to have mine! So sorry to hear about your cat :hugs: now she'd in a better place.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny thats so lovely to see, im so pleased your feeling better hun its awful when the worries get the better of you....i was the same until our 12 week scan and since then i guess i have given myself permission to enjoy (apart from the sickness LOL)

Good news on sickness front, i still not been sick its a week today :happydance: i have started having a biscuit before i get up and then toast as soon as i get down stairs and seems to have done the trick (everything crossed).

Midwife today so hopefully we will hear the HB - will be first time hubby will hear it :cloud9: he is so sweet and likes to rub my tummy good night LOL bless :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies.

Is it true you tell the truth when drunk? Ryan has taken it pretty bad and over did the drinking last night for his work night out. Glad we aint together now from what i read but im still carrying his baby :( poop. Soo of men for a while can't wait to get another house to. lol

This week is a poopy one for me but up the one side dont think ive been since since last week so im cheesing over that. Icelollies do the trick :) if i feel bit sicky i go and get one and that me for the day :). need to some biscuits for the side of my bed and try that to lol.

Hope i dont feel like crap much longer maybe i need a date hahaha lol. (Kidding) Think ill leave that until after baby is born and ive shredded all baby weight and all the fat i had before lol Would love to be nice a slim and in the right weight zone :) xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry you poor thing, your having a horrible few days big hugs :hugs: try not to pay too much attention to drunk behaviour...its not always the truth, some people lash out in funny ways when they are drunk. 

I made my share if mistakes due to a few too many too and i can honestly say they were NOT what i wanted or how i felt at all but all drink and upset related. Honestly hun, booze is a terrible thing at times and i think you will find he feels terrible about whatever he has done....been there, got the T Shirt :thumbup:

Great news you managed to keep the sickness at bay hun :thumbup: icelollies and biscuits in bed...cant be bad :happydance: as for losing weight, you will be fine and once our babes are here we can support each other through weight loss too LOL I lost 3 and a half stone in 6 months on slimming world a couple of years ago so im hoping i will be able to do the same again :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny thats so lovely to see, im so pleased your feeling better hun its awful when the worries get the better of you....i was the same until our 12 week scan and since then i guess i have given myself permission to enjoy (apart from the sickness LOL)
> 
> Good news on sickness front, i still not been sick its a week today :happydance: i have started having a biscuit before i get up and then toast as soon as i get down stairs and seems to have done the trick (everything crossed).
> 
> Midwife today so hopefully we will hear the HB - will be first time hubby will hear it :cloud9: he is so sweet and likes to rub my tummy good night LOL bless :hugs:

I think I just worried because I could feel baby, and now iv not felt anything for about a week, so I freaked out. But the doppler worked fab, took some finding, as im not a slim woman, soon as id finished hubby wanted to hear lol, pressing on my c section scar is not very comfortable though, so iv said he will have to wait till the 16 week check with the midwife now. 

Awwww have a lovely time at the mw's place, :)

I really feel for you ladies with the sickness, iv been so lucky this time around, all neusia went around 10 weeks. But with my last pregnancy it lasted ages, I used to actually cry I felt so sick.



Cherrybump said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Is it true you tell the truth when drunk? Ryan has taken it pretty bad and over did the drinking last night for his work night out. Glad we aint together now from what i read but im still carrying his baby :( poop. Soo of men for a while can't wait to get another house to. lol
> 
> This week is a poopy one for me but up the one side dont think ive been since since last week so im cheesing over that. Icelollies do the trick :) if i feel bit sicky i go and get one and that me for the day :). need to some biscuits for the side of my bed and try that to lol.
> 
> Hope i dont feel like crap much longer maybe i need a date hahaha lol. (Kidding) Think ill leave that until after baby is born and ive shredded all baby weight and all the fat i had before lol Would love to be nice a slim and in the right weight zone :) xxx

:( maybe have a chat with him when he has recovered from his hangover? He might of just been freaking out and didn't mean it.


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun, we're really looking forward to it and not long till our gender scan on Saturday :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I have to admit i have ended up in tears too LOL sometimes it just got too much but im feeling so much better now i feel like me again and im loving it :happydance:

I agree Jenny, he most likely upset which probably what made him do whatever he done :thumbup: hope your ok though cherry :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Thanks hun, we're really looking forward to it and not long till our gender scan on Saturday :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I have to admit i have ended up in tears too LOL sometimes it just got too much but im feeling so much better now i feel like me again and im loving it :happydance:
> 
> I agree Jenny, he most likely upset which probably what made him do whatever he done :thumbup: hope your ok though cherry :hugs:

wow I can really feel the happy from your post, made me smile :) 

Do you have a feeling if baby is team blue or pink?


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> wow I can really feel the happy from your post, made me smile :)
> 
> Do you have a feeling if baby is team blue or pink?

Hehe i just loving feeling normal...no sickness, headache, drained bu energy and happiness and i can actually do things like a normal person and i love it :thumbup:

For some reason im convinced its a boy :shrug: DH is too and has been since we saw the positive result. Random but would make me laugh so much if it was a girl as we have spent the best part of 16 weeks referring to the pudding as he and him LOL :dohh: 

Do you have any ideas hun?


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> wow I can really feel the happy from your post, made me smile :)
> 
> Do you have a feeling if baby is team blue or pink?
> 
> Hehe i just loving feeling normal...no sickness, headache, drained bu energy and happiness and i can actually do things like a normal person and i love it :thumbup:
> 
> For some reason im convinced its a boy :shrug: DH is too and has been since we saw the positive result. Random but would make me laugh so much if it was a girl as we have spent the best part of 16 weeks referring to the pudding as he and him LOL :dohh:
> 
> Do you have any ideas hun?Click to expand...

Ohhh will be interesting to see if you are both right :)

At first I thought boy, but now im thinking girl, so lord knows haha. I refer to baby as baby lol. We have a girls name picked out, but there are not many boys names we can agree on, so it's probably a boy haha.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Ohhh will be interesting to see if you are both right :)
> 
> At first I thought boy, but now im thinking girl, so lord knows haha. I refer to baby as baby lol. We have a girls name picked out, but there are not many boys names we can agree on, so it's probably a boy haha.

Not long now hun yaaay :happydance: yours is soon too :thumbup: im so excited for us all to find out its going to be fantastic :happydance:

We have to call it Douglas if its a boy as it runs in his family and if its a girl...i have gone off the name we agreed on LOL we said Annabeth but i dont like it now :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh will be interesting to see if you are both right :)
> 
> At first I thought boy, but now im thinking girl, so lord knows haha. I refer to baby as baby lol. We have a girls name picked out, but there are not many boys names we can agree on, so it's probably a boy haha.
> 
> Not long now hun yaaay :happydance: yours is soon too :thumbup: im so excited for us all to find out its going to be fantastic :happydance:
> 
> We have to call it Douglas if its a boy as it runs in his family and if its a girl...i have gone off the name we agreed on LOL we said Annabeth but i dont like it now :dohh:Click to expand...

Hopefully our little ones want to show off and not be shy haha

That's the problem isn't it? I loved Flynn for a boy, but iv gone off it a bit, I really want a name I love for baby. We are having Eve or Evie for a girl.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Hopefully our little ones want to show off and not be shy haha
> 
> That's the problem isn't it? I loved Flynn for a boy, but iv gone off it a bit, I really want a name I love for baby. We are having Eve or Evie for a girl.

hehe yes i hope so, mine was snoozing at the last scan LOL was a bit of a saga for the lady to get the measurements :dohh: fingers and toes crossed he behaves on Saturday LOL 

Just had the appointment and all good, babys HB was lovely and strong but midwife said im still bloated so i guess thats why i look a bit round LOL but there was a trainee and she said i had good tummy muscles which is good :thumbup:

Ooohh i love Evie what a cute name and Flynn is lovely, nice and different but also a great name. Loving your choices :flower: i agree though its best if you love the name...i guess we have plenty of time to change our minds a few more times LOL :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully our little ones want to show off and not be shy haha
> 
> That's the problem isn't it? I loved Flynn for a boy, but iv gone off it a bit, I really want a name I love for baby. We are having Eve or Evie for a girl.
> 
> hehe yes i hope so, mine was snoozing at the last scan LOL was a bit of a saga for the lady to get the measurements :dohh: fingers and toes crossed he behaves on Saturday LOL
> 
> Just had the appointment and all good, babys HB was lovely and strong but midwife said im still bloated so i guess thats why i look a bit round LOL but there was a trainee and she said i had good tummy muscles which is good :thumbup:
> 
> Ooohh i love Evie what a cute name and Flynn is lovely, nice and different but also a great name. Loving your choices :flower: i agree though its best if you love the name...i guess we have plenty of time to change our minds a few more times LOL :dohh:Click to expand...

Mine was facing my back last time, at the 12 week scan, she couldn't get the neck measurements for the downs screening, so im having my bloods done at my 16 week check on Monday. 

That's good that you have good tummy muscles, mine are shot, 2 sections and loss of feeling hasn't helped lol. Im going to work really hard on getting them as good as I can after baby is born though. 

I wonder if we will change our minds, probably will, about a million times hhaa


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah i was surprised when she said it, i guess i was at the gym every day for a few months before BFP so it kinda makes sense but i been so bloated since then i just feel like a giant jelly belly LOL

They seem to do things slightly different depending on your area, i had my bloods done at the booking in appointment and they took blood at the 12 week scan too but i dont think it matters either way. Its a shame they couldnt get all your measurements, have they booked you for an extra scan or will they do it at the 20 week scan do you think?

I think your right LOL but its ok we have about 5 months of changing our minds before we need to worry hehe :haha:

Im soooo hungry today nom nom nom :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Yeah i was surprised when she said it, i guess i was at the gym every day for a few months before BFP so it kinda makes sense but i been so bloated since then i just feel like a giant jelly belly LOL
> 
> They seem to do things slightly different depending on your area, i had my bloods done at the booking in appointment and they took blood at the 12 week scan too but i dont think it matters either way. Its a shame they couldnt get all your measurements, have they booked you for an extra scan or will they do it at the 20 week scan do you think?
> 
> I think your right LOL but its ok we have about 5 months of changing our minds before we need to worry hehe :haha:
> 
> Im soooo hungry today nom nom nom :thumbup:

I had my bloods done at the 12 week appointment at the hospital, they are only taking blood at the 16 week check to check for downs, as they couldn't get the measurements on the 12 week scan. 

I will have scans in my 3rd tri, every two weeks, I guess that's the benefit of being high risk. 

Oh yeah iv been having a couple of hungry days too, my bloating is starting to go down some, but im still so constipated lol, sorry TMI HHA.


----------



## Smanderson

Ahh ok that makes sense, my results came within in 2 days and i panicked when i saw it was the downs results as they said they would be in contact in 2 days if there was a problem but was negative test PHEW!!

How come your high risk? if you dont mind me asking? 

LOL i have some days where im all bloated and constipated and others i feel totally normal...weird. I have just scoffed loads of mini peparamis and really fancy more hehe may have to take a trip to the shops :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Ahh ok that makes sense, my results came within in 2 days and i panicked when i saw it was the downs results as they said they would be in contact in 2 days if there was a problem but was negative test PHEW!!
> 
> How come your high risk? if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> LOL i have some days where im all bloated and constipated and others i feel totally normal...weird. I have just scoffed loads of mini peparamis and really fancy more hehe may have to take a trip to the shops :dohh:

Iv had 2 sections and my bmi is high, I wasn't high ris with the other pregnancies, so maybe it's more about the sections, who knows.

Iv been constipated since conseption lol, no amount of orange juice help lol


----------



## Smanderson

Oh right, does that mean you will have a section this time too? i dunno if the bmi makes a difference apart from the diabetes testing? My bmi is above normal but they said that its fine which is weird :shrug:

Have you tried prunes? I heard they can help? i also heard more fiber can help too :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

I was going to reply just before leaving for work but i was running late lol. Ive got a boy name and a girl name. 

Paige and luke lol. was the only 2 names we could settle on lol. 

And thank you ladies. He had texted his ex who he hasnt been out with since 2 year ago they were on and off. He drunkly texted her that he couldnt pull any one because he wanted her and that he still loved her.. His mate text me earlier to find out what going on and i told him he said dont worry they'll never get back together as she(the ex) has told him it is never happening. 

I dont care now all i care about it me and the baby ryan can now take the back seat xx

Anyways enough about all the crap heehee. How are you all getting on? I bought more ice lollies and some salt and vinegar crisps :) mm yum x


----------



## Cherrybump

lol ive read the rest of what i missed. i had problems going to the loo for a number to so mum was going to get some stool softer for me but some arent recommend for pregnant ladies so the pharmcey gave me one :) hope it helps x


----------



## Smanderson

Awww cute names Cherry, i had an idea today for a girl...Phoebe...DH says he quite likes it but i think we both should love the name but i guess even then we are likely to change our minds a few times LOL

oohh still on the salt n vinegar? I seem to change so frequently LOL im now on peparamis (went to shop LOL) and also still loving piri piri chicken hehe must be something in it the pudding likes LOL What flavour ice lollies you having hun? 

OK txting the ex is a bit pants, i think your probs right to make him a back seat low priority hun...i can see why you were upset, tosser LOL I hope he starts treating you the way you deserve soon hun big hugs :hug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats it someone has to take Piper lol The charmed girls xxx

Yes i bought the new walkers one and they taste more vinegar than salt. :( i prepare to have pickled onion ones more lol 

I just bought mixed flavoured lollies and a tub of strawberry icecream :)

Thanks hun. I think for the time being men(ryan) will be the last thing ever on my mind for a while. 

Gonna watch some true blood :)..


----------



## Smanderson

ohhh i used to love watching Charmed LOL havent seen it in years now hehe :thumbup:

Rubbish about the new walkers, why do they always tinker with things that are perfectly fine...grrr so annoying :growlmad:

Good idea about leaving men (and Ryan) to their own devices and worry about keeping you and the bubs safe and healthy and happy you two are all that matters :hugs:

Enjoy your True blood...think am gonna watch a bit of gossip girl :haha:


----------



## Scarletvixen

Im now the 29th April :) xx


----------



## cckarting

cute names girls, we haven't really decided on any dh doesn't really like any of my girls names loL!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ill change your dated hun.

Ohh i swear i felt baby move just then. I felt 2 pops and the bit of a flutter :) eeek! 

Now im off to bed ladies night all x


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Oh right, does that mean you will have a section this time too? i dunno if the bmi makes a difference apart from the diabetes testing? My bmi is above normal but they said that its fine which is weird :shrug:
> 
> Have you tried prunes? I heard they can help? i also heard more fiber can help too :thumbup:

Yeah I can't give birth naturally unfortunatly. 

I don't think I could put a prune in my mouth...ever lol. Iv tried loads, wheat-a-bix, fruit juices with bits, all bran, but baby doesn't want to let go of anything haha.

I had a God awful dream last night.... I was expecting twins, but one had died in my belly, it was horrible, I still have a lingering feeling of sadness and panic now.


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> I was going to reply just before leaving for work but i was running late lol. Ive got a boy name and a girl name.
> 
> Paige and luke lol. was the only 2 names we could settle on lol.
> 
> And thank you ladies. He had texted his ex who he hasnt been out with since 2 year ago they were on and off. He drunkly texted her that he couldnt pull any one because he wanted her and that he still loved her.. His mate text me earlier to find out what going on and i told him he said dont worry they'll never get back together as she(the ex) has told him it is never happening.
> 
> I dont care now all i care about it me and the baby ryan can now take the back seat xx
> 
> Anyways enough about all the crap heehee. How are you all getting on? I bought more ice lollies and some salt and vinegar crisps :) mm yum x

:o He doesn't deserve you! 

I love salt and vinegar too try the snack a jacks, they are soooooo salt and vinegary, my mouth is watering lol


----------



## Cherrybump

oooooh im going to get some now :) xxxx


Thanks hun. xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> oooooh im going to get some now :) xxxx
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. xxx

Cool get the big ones, not the little ones, they taste differnt.


----------



## Cherrybump

I will do lol i love snack a jacks lol x


----------



## kbwebb

had my 16 week mw appointment today :happydance:
blood pressure and everything was fine, even got to hear the heartbeat.
164 bpm :cloud9:
she commented that she thinks ill only have a tiny bump because of how strong my stomach muscles are.. she looked really confused when i said no i want to be hugeeee! :haha:


----------



## MrsClark24

Another April 13 baby here!

I'm due 19th April, and oh my I cannot wait!! Seriously excited now!

I'm 16+6 and I don't think that I've felt any kicks... But tbh I don't know what I'm looking for really!

Love seeing so many women around the same time as me!


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks CC, i cant remember if i already put this but i had an idea yesterday for a girl and i kinda love it....Phoebe :flower:

Jenny, its probably a good thing not to have natural LOL i still cant think about it without feeling queasie LOL :dohh:...im not sure i could stomach a prune either :haha: hope you get some relief soon hun :thumbup: its horrible when a dream sticks around in your mind like that but at least its just a dream and you can use your doppler to keep listening to the bubs :happydance:

Kb congrats on a great mw appointment hun, its amazing hearing their little hearts beating away isnt it :cloud9: you will probs be glad of a small bump the closer to 9 months we all get LOL im sure we will be moaning about the heavy bumps in no time hehe :haha:

MrsClark welcome to the group, we not far away in dates, im due on 22nd :thumbup:

Cherry thats fantastic news you must be over the moon to have the poping flutter feelings :happydance:

Back to work tomorrow for me :dohh: but it also means we are a day closer to scan day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow has that been 2 weeks of for you already lol. 

I was feeling a few randoms pops today was so happy. :) just hope they get strong soon :).

I cant believe saturday is early here and we find out your baby's sex.

Ooooh i got my boots voucher today:0 Super happy now. Voucher isnt vaild until the 30th though wish is even better as i get paid that day and you have to buy nappies to get the bag :d eeeek! lol you get few other random vouchers with it to :) xx

If you dont get yours soon hun email them i did and glad i did :) xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Just thought id let you ladies know. i you join Asda baby club, you get a free box of nappies, you just print off the voucher and take it into Asda. Best freebie iv found yet :)


----------



## Smanderson

I know LOL where did the time go :dohh: im sure the pops will get strong soon hun :thumbup: i still getting more fluttering and only had the pop kick thing once since last week :thumbup:

I am so excited i dunno how im gonna get through tomorrow LOL...i think im going to be doing a lot of day dreaming haha :happydance:

I got mine through too LOL they must have been sent out all the same time :happydance: oh i didnt notice it wasnt valid yet, will check it out...wonder why they done that :shrug: I still not got my bounty pack either whoops, keep forgetting to take the thingy with me LOL will try and remember tomorrow too hehe :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

write your self a reminder. 

I signed up for the asda one to i swear i got the voucher thing to print of but i think ive deleted it lol. Maybe i should re-sign up and i need my brother to print it of as im not connect to the one ryan has here :(.


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> write your self a reminder.
> 
> I signed up for the asda one to i swear i got the voucher thing to print of but i think ive deleted it lol. Maybe i should re-sign up and i need my brother to print it of as im not connect to the one ryan has here :(.

Yes, a free box of nappies can't be missed lol:happydance:


----------



## Vidal0123

I have been feeling kicks/pokes for over a week now, I am so excited! Bake baby bake!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i want free nappies think i'll re-sign up heeheee.

Yes babe bake xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Just thought id let you ladies know. i you join Asda baby club, you get a free box of nappies, you just print off the voucher and take it into Asda. Best freebie iv found yet :)

Thanks for this hun, i didnt see it yesterday but am defo gonna sign up :thumbup:



Cherrybump said:


> write your self a reminder.
> 
> I signed up for the asda one to i swear i got the voucher thing to print of but i think ive deleted it lol. Maybe i should re-sign up and i need my brother to print it of as im not connect to the one ryan has here :(.

I remembered phew!! Mine says 30th too, thank goodness you told me or i would be feeling very silly in the shop haha :dohh:



Vidal0123 said:


> I have been feeling kicks/pokes for over a week now, I am so excited! Bake baby bake!

Aww Vidal so pleased for you :hugs: how exciting we all seem to be feeling our puddings about the same time :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEkkkkkkkk!!!! Good luck Sm can no wait for you to let us know how you got on :):) xxx

Oh my sickness came back today. Been sick few times but i just ate my ice lollie and feeling little better weird how that works lol


----------



## Jenny_J

You welcome, im sure we could all do with as many freebies as possible. In that first bounty pack there is that hooded towel, I thought that was a great freebie. 

Sorry to hear about your sickness hun, I bet it's a real pain in the ass. Im the opposite, im so hungry, every few hours my belly is moaning at me, iv just had some ready brek and an apple.


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Cherry, was so excited and nervous all in one :haha: we not long home and can officially say we are Team BLUE :blue: !!!!!! 

Jenny, i not got the bounty pack yet, have the thing in my bag but still not collected LOL will try to remember soon. Sounds like a great freebie though :thumbup:

Baby was snoozing on his belly so the pics werent great (again) but better than the last ones LOL naughty pudding :haha:
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks its a boy.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









16 weeks 4d.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4









16 weeks wave 2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherrybump

Awwww baby looks so cute sleeping away mines better wake up this time lol. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

If anyone else has had there gender scan and know what their having let me know and ill pop a little stalk bird up for you xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Awwww baby looks so cute sleeping away mines better wake up this time lol. xx

Hehe i think i have a very lazy baby, i had coke before the scan LOL and we were armed with sweets but she never asked us to take a break so never used them :dohh:

I really feel like im going to be a mummy now - it feels so real LOL :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i bet you do. Ohh the coke failed lol think ill do the same and stoke up on sweets and stuff before going in. I really hope baby is active enough for us to get a peek lol x


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Aww i bet you do. Ohh the coke failed lol think ill do the same and stoke up on sweets and stuff before going in. I really hope baby is active enough for us to get a peek lol x

Im sure you'll be ok hun, your last scan was really clear and if your armed with sweets, cold drinks and coke the baby will HAVE to move LOL

Might be worth making a fuss of the scan tech though LOL in the hopes they will give you a bit more time :thumbup:

The private scan places seem really good too, the lady told us that if it was difficult to see the gender they ask you to go for a walk and if that dont work they book you in for another scan free :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

yay congrats on team blue. I can't wait for my scan on the 19th.

I was given my pack at the hospital.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> yay congrats on team blue. I can't wait for my scan on the 19th.
> 
> I was given my pack at the hospital.

Thanks hun, we are so happy...its just so nice to finally know and it makes it feel all the more real :happydance: as cue seeing him again all snoozy and sweet :cloud9:

I got a pack from the hospital with my booking in thing but never had the towel thingy, but i have a voucher for a second pack which i thought might have that in :shrug:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> yay congrats on team blue. I can't wait for my scan on the 19th.
> 
> I was given my pack at the hospital.
> 
> Thanks hun, we are so happy...its just so nice to finally know and it makes it feel all the more real :happydance: as cue seeing him again all snoozy and sweet :cloud9:
> 
> I got a pack from the hospital with my booking in thing but never had the towel thingy, but i have a voucher for a second pack which i thought might have that in :shrug:Click to expand...


I think they are probably less likely to get the gender wrong if its a boy too, I mean if they have seen mini man bits, they cant really be wrong lol. 

Yeah I think it will be in your second pack then, along with the smallest tub of sudocream in the world lol.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> I think they are probably less likely to get the gender wrong if its a boy too, I mean if they have seen mini man bits, they cant really be wrong lol.
> 
> Yeah I think it will be in your second pack then, along with the smallest tub of sudocream in the world lol.

LOL i would worry if the next scan they say girl and his winky looked huge compared to the rest of him haha my dad thought it was his leg :rofl:

i do hope its in the second one, sounds really cute :thumbup: LOL @ smallest sudocream in the world, sometimes makes you wonder why they bother :haha: oh well, at least its free :happydance:


----------



## dollface85

yay for blue smanderson! I've been sooo nauseous and exhausted, just crash on the couch just like in first tri so I haven't been on here in ages. Ahhh I though second tri you get your energy back, nausea goes away etc. lol yeah right


----------



## Salt Air

Oooh a little boy Smanderson, congrats!!
My scan is on Tuesday, can start counting down the hours soon!


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks doll we're so happy :happydance: have you thought of any names? sorry you not been feeling too great hun, i have been suffering too but as this week has gone on i seem to be getting my energy back, i hope you get your soon too :hugs:


Thanks Salt, how exciting only 2 days and you will know!! Eak!!! will be wishing the days away for you :thumbup:


----------



## Welshgem81

Hi everyone. I'm due on 29th april and having a girl x


----------



## dollface85

smanderson: yes we have a name! we had the girl name since two years ago and came up with the boy first name pretty soon but ahh the middle name drove us crazy. But since this my DH is FIL's only son, our son will be the only one continuing the family name so the middle name is now his name so : Elijah Timothy =D we are announcing it at thanksgiving dinner. 

welshgem: welcome!!

salt: could you post a bump pic? I wanna try to guess gender based on your bumpy ;)


on another note, my bump seems to have disappeared?! Someone told me in can vary in the beginning based on how the baby is laying. You can see my bump at my profile pic and here is this morning almost back to pre-pregnancy size (minus the abs that I am clearly not getting back lol)
https://i46.tinypic.com/2133cdh.jpg


----------



## kbwebb

^^^^ this has happened to me too, the past few days i feel less pregnant, i think its caused by the baby changing position :flower:


----------



## Salt Air

Doll, I will post a bump pic tomorrow when I can be bothered to turn my laptop on lol! 
I'd love to hear your guess, and anyone else who wants to :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies ive not been on much today. Went for a nice long walk with my sister now have one sore side (just under butt) lol.

Got little bored so i went ahead and popped the cot up. now its up it seem long and short :( but thats ok at least i can bend over to pick baby up lol and it fits nicely in the only space left in my room lol. 

Im 19 weeks today and i can;t believe im a week away from 20 :) half way mark yay. Scan is now 10 days away and im so excited.

Im feeling much better today than yesterday must have been 24 hour bug althougth i now have the cold :( lol stuffy nose and little sore throat :( boo. 

Just found out also that Ryan mum has bought us baby clothes so i wont be buying no more lol i think she might be over excited about there first baby on that side lol over buying things lol never mind.

Going to have an early night once im a celeb is finished. 

Welcome Welshgem81. I shall had you to the front page also :)


----------



## Smanderson

Doll what a lovely name, so cute for little on but also perfect for when he is all grown up :thumbup: Im still at a loss, DH seems just as confused LOL...good job we have 5 months to go :dohh: im secretly hoping he will change his mind and we can go with Doug :winkwink:

Cherry, great news your feeling better hun :hugs: apparently our immune systems are low so may explain your bug :shrug:. have you got a pic of the cot? Sounds perfect :thumbup: we still not got ours from SIL but we in no rush as space is taken up by tiles for the bathroom at the minute LOL :dohh:

Congrats on 19 weeks today :hugs: time seems to be flying now we all past 12 weeks :happydance: am still wishing the days away for you :thumbup:

Welshgem81 welcome to the group :flower:


----------



## Salt Air

Just worked out I can attach a photo from my phone too (at least I think I can, if it doesn't work I'll post it later on!)
So here is my bump, at 19+6 - guess away! 
It's exciting to think in 36 hours I will know for sure...as long as baby is not hiding the boy/girl bits!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dollface85

Salt: I say boy, you are laying lower and everyone I know that is having a girl the bump is def higher! and super awesome cute bump!


----------



## Salt Air

dollface85 said:


> Salt: I say boy, you are laying lower and everyone I know that is having a girl the bump is def higher! and super awesome cute bump!

Oooh exciting, we shall see tomorrow, will let you know! 
It wouldn't surprise anyone if its a boy, there hasn't been a girl in DHs family for a loooong time! My family is tiny so nothing to compare it too, but my step-family is all girls!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooh good luck for you scan hun hope baby lets you see.

Ive got a touch of the cold :( my voice is husky but my throat isnt sore and my nose is either stuffy or runny and i get a sore ear now and again :(

Ill have to take a pic of cot for you to see Sm :). so happy to be near the half way mark and feeling those flutter/pops make it just that little bit more real. 

Congrats on getting to 17 weeks xxx


----------



## cckarting

hope you get to feeling better cherry!


----------



## Salt Air

Thanks Cherry!

Hope your symptoms don't turn into a full blown cold, take it easy & keep warm! :)


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry, sorry your feeling rough hun hopefully it will pass soon :hugs: will look forward to piccy of the cot :thumbup: so excited your feeling the pops and flutters :happydance:

Salt good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs: you have the opposite to us, there hasnt been a boy in our side since my dad LOL everyone was so shocked we having a boy :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

Get well soon Cherry.

And good luck to everyone getting their gender scans.

I had my 16 week check today, MW had to chase baby around with the doppler as he was running away, and kicking it haha, how awesome! Had my bloods done for downs sceening too.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Get well soon Cherry.
> 
> And good luck to everyone getting their gender scans.
> 
> I had my 16 week check today, MW had to chase baby around with the doppler as he was running away, and kicking it haha, how awesome! Had my bloods done for downs sceening too.

LOL Jenny thats so cute and totally hilarious sounds like you have a funny little pudding in there :haha::thumbup: am gonna tell DH about the doppler kicking bubs he will think its fantastic :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, hope everyone is well!? 
Just wondering who is feeling movement? I can't feel a thing and think my bump looks more like fat then pregnant, I'm not overweight. I am still waiting for my doppler and feeling more paranoid everyday. I am doing busy 13 hour shifts as a nurse and I really hope baby is ok! Xx

P.s looks like at the moment April next year is mainly a :blue: month! Come on girls lets get some more :pink:!


----------



## cckarting

hey rooster i'm with you ready to add more pink lol. I have been feeling movement for maybe the last week or two, but this is my third. with my first i didn't until 20ish weeks it's normal you should start feeling movement anytime! GL


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Get well soon Cherry.
> 
> And good luck to everyone getting their gender scans.
> 
> I had my 16 week check today, MW had to chase baby around with the doppler as he was running away, and kicking it haha, how awesome! Had my bloods done for downs sceening too.
> 
> LOL Jenny thats so cute and totally hilarious sounds like you have a funny little pudding in there :haha::thumbup: am gonna tell DH about the doppler kicking bubs he will think its fantastic :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah it was funny. :)



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is well!?
> Just wondering who is feeling movement? I can't feel a thing and think my bump looks more like fat then pregnant, I'm not overweight. I am still waiting for my doppler and feeling more paranoid everyday. I am doing busy 13 hour shifts as a nurse and I really hope baby is ok! Xx
> 
> P.s looks like at the moment April next year is mainly a :blue: month! Come on girls lets get some more :pink:!

I felt movement with this baby (3rd) from 12 weeks, but for 2 weeks now im not feeling baby much at all, good job I have my doppler, else id be going mad with worry. Im a right worrier. 

If it's your first baby I wouldn't worry hun. I am a care assistant, and was on 12 hr shifts, I couldn't cope with doing them, so now im on 6 hr shifts, I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Salt Air

Rooster, I'm 20 weeks tomorrow & still not felt anything, I know how you feel. I really wish I was feeling it, especially when it feels like everyone else is getting their first flutters, but don't worry our time will come! :)


----------



## Vidal0123

Is it possible your so active that, thats the reason your not feeling baby move?
As for me I have been feeling movement since about 15 weeks. I seem to be doing well, I have a sono tomorrow!



rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is well!?
> Just wondering who is feeling movement? I can't feel a thing and think my bump looks more like fat then pregnant, I'm not overweight. I am still waiting for my doppler and feeling more paranoid everyday. I am doing busy 13 hour shifts as a nurse and I really hope baby is ok! Xx
> 
> P.s looks like at the moment April next year is mainly a :blue: month! Come on girls lets get some more :pink:!


----------



## rooster100

Thanks girls! So pleased I'm not alone! Just can't wait for my doppler! Maybe it is cause I'm on the go alot as well. Xxx


----------



## Salt Air

Doll, you were right, he is a boy!! 

So excited!!! And everything looked perfect, such a relief! :)

So that's another blue stork for the front page...sorry Rooster, I know you were after more pink ones!


----------



## Jenny_J

Congrats on team blue salt air :)

Fingers crossed I can find out the sex on Monday at the gender scan.

I find it odd how in week 13 and 14 I felt baby loads, and now, I hardly feel baby at all.


----------



## Smanderson

Salt congratulations joining the blue club :happydance: have you thought of names yet? great we can finally hit the shops for clothes too :o) was looking at boys outfits last night, so so cute :cloud9:

Ladies, i know its a bit early to be thinking about hospital bags but i found these on ebay for £15 and they are so so good i thought i would share

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mum-and-...rnity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3f1e3e2382&_uhb=1

not advertising LOL just i ordered mine and it came today, im so pleased with it, one less thing to think about :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Salt congratulations joining the blue club :happydance: have you thought of names yet? great we can finally hit the shops for clothes too :o) was looking at boys outfits last night, so so cute :cloud9:
> 
> Ladies, i know its a bit early to be thinking about hospital bags but i found these on ebay for £15 and they are so so good i thought i would share
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mum-and-...rnity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item3f1e3e2382&_uhb=1
> 
> not advertising LOL just i ordered mine and it came today, im so pleased with it, one less thing to think about :thumbup:

Thanks for the link hun, that is a pretty awesome bag, great value for money too. I already have all my bits else I would be buying one of those or sure.


----------



## Salt Air

Thanks ladies, it's been a pretty exciting day! Have not discussed names yet as we were waiting to find out what it was first, but we can do now! And shopping definitely, yay!

That eBay link looks really good, I might have to get one of those. Time to start getting organised!


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Thanks for the link hun, that is a pretty awesome bag, great value for money too. I already have all my bits else I would be buying one of those or sure.

Ohh yay so happy you liked it :hugs: I was so chuffed when i found it as all the others i had seen were quite expensive so we nearly just packed a holdall but its nice to have a pretty bag LOL. Glad im not the only one being all organised LOL although we dont have much else yet :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link hun, that is a pretty awesome bag, great value for money too. I already have all my bits else I would be buying one of those or sure.
> 
> Ohh yay so happy you liked it :hugs: I was so chuffed when i found it as all the others i had seen were quite expensive so we nearly just packed a holdall but its nice to have a pretty bag LOL. Glad im not the only one being all organised LOL although we dont have much else yet :haha:Click to expand...

Im taking a mini suitcase, and got nappies, wipes and loads of bits, aswell as loads of clothes, I said I wasn't going to buy till after x mas, but I couldn't help it.


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats salt and ive had blue stalk for you :)

sorry ladies i feel like im hardly here at the moment just because im glue to watching true blood. happy to say im on 4thseason :) so after im done there ill have to wait until ryan download season 5 lol

Love the bag SM looks really nice. Ive always been looking at a few and i know my work has some big bags so i might just buy one in there :). Still need to get pik of this cot lol sorry ive just not been well enough to move my butt lol still going to work aswell and trying my hardest to call (next customer) my voice is so husky and sometimes i cant get nothing out. 

I cant believe how fast this week is going week tomorrow for my scan :). 

CC did you not have your scan yet? i can't remember when it was lol.

Ive only just been feeling baby last few days :) loads of flutters and few pops. when i go to put my hand there it stops lol. I seem to get them when im sitting up right to lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny, what clothes have you got? I need to start shopping too :thumbup: we are going to do some shopping this weekend for an outfit to bring him home in :cloud9:

Salt, im so chuffed you like it too :thumbup: Im really happy with it and its so good especially for the money, i think they do different designs too :flower: defo time to start organising i need to start too :thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

Salt Whoop whoop!! yay Im psychic! lol

haha its funny that here on BnB you see everyone having boys but out of everyone I personally know or through facebook are having girls, so everyone thought I was gonna have girl!

Smanderson: that bag is sooo nice!


----------



## Smanderson

dollface85 said:


> Salt Whoop whoop!! yay Im psychic! lol
> 
> haha its funny that here on BnB you see everyone having boys but out of everyone I personally know or through facebook are having girls, so everyone thought I was gonna have girl!
> 
> Smanderson: that bag is sooo nice!

Yay glad you liked it doll :thumbup: i know what you mean so many people seem to be having of have had girls its like the total opposite on here LOL


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny, what clothes have you got? I need to start shopping too :thumbup: we are going to do some shopping this weekend for an outfit to bring him home in :cloud9:
> 
> Salt, im so chuffed you like it too :thumbup: Im really happy with it and its so good especially for the money, i think they do different designs too :flower: defo time to start organising i need to start too :thumbup:



So far iv bought 

14 vests
A sleep bag
3 blankets
An outside coat babygrow thingy for cold weather
2 hats
2 scratch mits - not that they ever stay on lol
Socks
Coming home outfit
Nappies
Babywipes
Eco nappy bags
Nail set
Baby bath stuff
Cotton sheets
Nipple cream. 
Nipple pads

Still got to get some babygrows
Changing station with bath
Bibs

My mom is buying the push chair and steriliser :-D

Im sure there are some things iv missed but il remember them before baby arrives lol


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> So far iv bought
> 
> 14 vests
> A sleep bag
> 3 blankets
> An outside coat babygrow thingy for cold weather
> 2 hats
> 2 scratch mits - not that they ever stay on lol
> Socks
> Coming home outfit
> Nappies
> Babywipes
> Eco nappy bags
> Nail set
> Baby bath stuff
> Cotton sheets
> Nipple cream.
> Nipple pads
> 
> Still got to get some babygrows
> Changing station with bath
> Bibs
> 
> My mom is buying the push chair and steriliser :-D
> 
> Im sure there are some things iv missed but il remember them before baby arrives lol

wow you are so organised, i need to get a wiggle on and buy more stuff...so far we have a moses basket, a towel thing with ears, a toy and hospital bag ...panic! xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> So far iv bought
> 
> 14 vests
> A sleep bag
> 3 blankets
> An outside coat babygrow thingy for cold weather
> 2 hats
> 2 scratch mits - not that they ever stay on lol
> Socks
> Coming home outfit
> Nappies
> Babywipes
> Eco nappy bags
> Nail set
> Baby bath stuff
> Cotton sheets
> Nipple cream.
> Nipple pads
> 
> Still got to get some babygrows
> Changing station with bath
> Bibs
> 
> My mom is buying the push chair and steriliser :-D
> 
> Im sure there are some things iv missed but il remember them before baby arrives lol
> 
> wow you are so organised, i need to get a wiggle on and buy more stuff...so far we have a moses basket, a towel thing with ears, a toy and hospital bag ...panic! xxxClick to expand...

I just got carried away haha. Plenty of time to get stuff yet, don't panic hun :happydance:


----------



## Vidal0123

I had an 18 week sono today. Baby is measuring 19 weeks and weighs 9 oz. He looks helthy and has some form of cleft lip. But I am ok with that because my DH has it. I love this baby boy so much, More and more each day!


----------



## rooster100

Salt congrats on yr boy!! It's good to know baby is good and yr still not feeling movement and yr a few weeks ahead of me. 
Any names yet? X


----------



## Salt Air

rooster100 said:


> Salt congrats on yr boy!! It's good to know baby is good and yr still not feeling movement and yr a few weeks ahead of me.
> Any names yet? X

Thanks Rooster, was definitely great to see him wriggling around after feeling nothing. Hopefully soon now though! I noticed on my printout it says Placenta: anterior, not low - I've heard people say an anterior placenta might be a reason for not feeling movement til later on so maybe that's why.

Have just found out some awful tragic news about someone I knew since I was a baby (although have not seen for many years now) being knocked over & killed at the weekend. She had a 2 year old son :( So today has been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster really. Am going to enjoy this pregnancy & everything that comes with it now, life it too short to waste worrying!


----------



## LoveSeel

I have a 4D ultrasound with a twins specialist tomorrow afternoon. Primarily they are checking to make sure both babies are doing fine and that my cervix is holding up to the pressure.

I know it's a little early for a gender scan, but I was told if they can see "the parts" they will let us know if we're having boys, girls, or boy/girl.

I am so excited for this appointment, but find myself nervous too. Everything has been going so well, but specifically they are looking for problems, and I am hoping they don't see any! I did have an appointment last week where I got to hear both heartbeats, so everything should be fine.


----------



## cckarting

ya sorry cherry i did have my u/s today and everything's fine were team blue!


----------



## rooster100

Salt Air said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Salt congrats on yr boy!! It's good to know baby is good and yr still not feeling movement and yr a few weeks ahead of me.
> Any names yet? X
> 
> Thanks Rooster, was definitely great to see him wriggling around after feeling nothing. Hopefully soon now though! I noticed on my printout it says Placenta: anterior, not low - I've heard people say an anterior placenta might be a reason for not feeling movement til later on so maybe that's why.
> 
> Have just found out some awful tragic news about someone I knew since I was a baby (although have not seen for many years now) being knocked over & killed at the weekend. She had a 2 year old son :( So today has been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster really. Am going to enjoy this pregnancy & everything that comes with it now, life it too short to waste worrying!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your friend salt, that's just tragic. I'm off to a work colleges funeral today who unexpectedly died last week. It goes to show we must appricate every day. Xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies, how are you all?

I had horrible dreams about o/h cheating on me, I find it odd as it never entered my head that he would ever do that, but now that iv had SO many dreams about it, im starting to wonder :/

Also I think the baby doesn't like me, honest to God I felt lots of movements around 12/13 weeks, and now im 16 weeks and maybe felt the baby move a couple of times since then :( Plus every time I used the doppler I have to chase her around. 

Iv got a gender scan on Monday, can they tell me if they baby is ok too?


----------



## Smanderson

*Cherry* so sorry hun i never saw your post yesterday :dohh: glad you liked the bag too, great idea buying one at work too...i never thought of that whops :dohh: I have has the same prob with husky voice, its barely there at the end of the day...i get so so thirsty too and find myself craving calipos at the moment :shrug: So pleased the week is flying for you hun, your scan is creeping closer and closer :happydance:

You have a right wriggler in there LOL i feel flutters a bit every day but not loads and no more pops for me :nope: hope they start up soon....am finding myself more and more in love with my little boy every day and i just so excited to start feeling him shuffling around LOL

*Jenny*, you have done well hun and i wish i had started as well as you, i guess i was holding off to find out if we were pink or blue and now i just need to find time to hit the shops :thumbup:

Sounds like your hormones are getting the better of you today hun big hugs :hugs: i have been the same except i feel cross with everyone LOL other drivers, people in the shops, annoying people at work...feel like i could burst with frustration LOL :blush:

*CC *congrats on team blue hun :hugs: so happy for you :flower:


What do you think of the names Owen / Oliver / Oscar? - i have no idea why they are all O names, perhaps its O wednesday LOL :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

I feel a bit better now hubby is up and iv had a cuddle ( he has been asleep all day as he is working nights this week) 

Kids seem to of recovered from this sickness bug, touch wood its gone now. 

On a lighter note im excited about going to see breaking dawn part 2 on friday night. Yay 

I think im going to aviod any blue and pink clothes just in case, but im sure once we know the gender hubby, mom and sister in law will go shopping mad lol


----------



## rooster100

Samanderson I love the name Oscar! 
I bought my first baby purchase today! It's a little giraffe called Sophie, I noticed all mums over here in Ireland have one and my friends with baby's say they couldn't live without it as they baby's love the feel and texture of them. So that's my first (as always unpracticle with me!) baby purchase! X


----------



## dollface85

CC : congrats on team blue!!! hahah we really do need some pink around here! ladies for our men! lol


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny, glad your feeling better hun :hugs: sounds like you have a lot on your hands at the minute its no wonder you needed a cuddle :flower: im still grumpy LOL im like a wasp in a jar today :dohh:

Thanks Rooster, i think its really cute :flower: have you had any thoughts on names? cute first purchase :thumbup: whats next on the list? We're hoping to pick up an outfit to bring home home from the hospital in :cloud9: (although we probably should be looking at car seats etc LOL)


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny, glad your feeling better hun :hugs: sounds like you have a lot on your hands at the minute its no wonder you needed a cuddle :flower: im still grumpy LOL im like a wasp in a jar today :dohh:
> 
> Thanks Rooster, i think its really cute :flower: have you had any thoughts on names? cute first purchase :thumbup: whats next on the list? We're hoping to pick up an outfit to bring home home from the hospital in :cloud9: (although we probably should be looking at car seats etc LOL)

I know o/h would never cheat on me, I guess it's just back of the mind kinda things, and pregnancy just makes them come out.

Oh no, hopefully you will have a good nights sleep and wake up feeling better tomorrow hun


----------



## DessyMarie

Smanderson said:


> *Cherry* so sorry hun i never saw your post yesterday :dohh: glad you liked the bag too, great idea buying one at work too...i never thought of that whops :dohh: I have has the same prob with husky voice, its barely there at the end of the day...i get so so thirsty too and find myself craving calipos at the moment :shrug: So pleased the week is flying for you hun, your scan is creeping closer and closer :happydance:
> 
> You have a right wriggler in there LOL i feel flutters a bit every day but not loads and no more pops for me :nope: hope they start up soon....am finding myself more and more in love with my little boy every day and i just so excited to start feeling him shuffling around LOL
> 
> *Jenny*, you have done well hun and i wish i had started as well as you, i guess i was holding off to find out if we were pink or blue and now i just need to find time to hit the shops :thumbup:
> 
> Sounds like your hormones are getting the better of you today hun big hugs :hugs: i have been the same except i feel cross with everyone LOL other drivers, people in the shops, annoying people at work...feel like i could burst with frustration LOL :blush:
> 
> *CC *congrats on team blue hun :hugs: so happy for you :flower:
> 
> 
> What do you think of the names Owen / Oliver / Oscar? - i have no idea why they are all O names, perhaps its O wednesday LOL :dohh:



I LOVE the name Oliver. I had Oliver picked for a boy and Olivia for a girl, and since she's a girl, we went with Olivia :)


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny, its crazy how much pregnany can affect the mind and body but i hope you feel better soon :flower: im much calmer today (although have yet to come across any people LOL)

Aww Dessy thats so lovely, i love Olivia what a pretty name :flower: congrats on team pink :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, 

I defo get that pregnant dream think although me and Ryan aint together. I still had some hope we would get back together but there is defo no hope. Long story to i was bit upset last night because im feeling mega lonely and Ryan admit that he might get back with his ex ( even though he told me that would never happen since they never worked out and his ex mate told me that she said they'd never get together again either :S drama. So i give up just wish i could kick him out of the house but i cant he as no were to go..Wish i had more balls like.

Need to get myself sorted out and head back to normal. cause i can't take no more pish from him. 

Better news is my belly is getting harder and i can feel it when i lie down lol :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny, its crazy how much pregnany can affect the mind and body but i hope you feel better soon :flower: im much calmer today (although have yet to come across any people LOL)
> 
> Aww Dessy thats so lovely, i love Olivia what a pretty name :flower: congrats on team pink :hugs:

Im going to focus on more meditation I think, plus that will help at c section time too. Glad your feeling better hun, avoid everyone if you can, im the same with people lol.



Cherrybump said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I defo get that pregnant dream think although me and Ryan aint together. I still had some hope we would get back together but there is defo no hope. Long story to i was bit upset last night because im feeling mega lonely and Ryan admit that he might get back with his ex ( even though he told me that would never happen since they never worked out and his ex mate told me that she said they'd never get together again either :S drama. So i give up just wish i could kick him out of the house but i cant he as no were to go..Wish i had more balls like.
> 
> Need to get myself sorted out and head back to normal. cause i can't take no more pish from him.
> 
> Better news is my belly is getting harder and i can feel it when i lie down lol :)

I know hoe hard it is with a break up when pregnant, I had it happen with my 1st child. But you will be better of in the long run, please try to keep that in mind. Your too nice to him even now, lets hope he does the right think and buggers of out your hair sooner rather than later. Chin up hun, you always got us in here to talk to, I know it's not exactly the same as having someone physically there, but it can sometimes be better, as you can say what you like and get things off your chest :)


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry hun im so sorry about Ryan, what a pig i hope you are feeling a little better today? :hugs:

My belly has gone hard too LOL was so shocked when i saw my side profile last night, i never realised how much my belly was growing :dohh:

Jen, LOL i defo needed to avoid the world yesterday, unfortunately they didnt want to avoid me :dohh: feeling slightly less wasp like today :haha:

So, we dont have a name yet but our bubs has his first outfit :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







first outfit.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. You guys can add me on facebook to if you like ( [email protected]) I know lame addy had to make the thing up on the spot lol. Ive got the same pik as on here to.

Glad i have your support it does help to get it off my chest. I couldnt shift the feeling at all today. Of just the loneliness and that fact ill be doing most of the baby thing myself. Oh wells. My sister is strong enough to do it and she is younger than me. 

Forgetting that idiot for the rest of the day now going to chill out and relax and still say nothing to him :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Cherry hun im so sorry about Ryan, what a pig i hope you are feeling a little better today? :hugs:
> 
> My belly has gone hard too LOL was so shocked when i saw my side profile last night, i never realised how much my belly was growing :dohh:
> 
> Jen, LOL i defo needed to avoid the world yesterday, unfortunately they didnt want to avoid me :dohh: feeling slightly less wasp like today :haha:
> 
> So, we dont have a name yet but our bubs has his first outfit :cloud9:

Awww cute outfit, I got one too yesterday, il have to get a pic :)

lol I try and avoid people in general, even before being preg, most annoy the crap out of me lol. Il be around people a hell of a lot tomo then, lets hope I can stay nice lmao.



Cherrybump said:


> Thanks ladies. You guys can add me on facebook to if you like ( [email protected]) I know lame addy had to make the thing up on the spot lol. Ive got the same pik as on here to.
> 
> Glad i have your support it does help to get it off my chest. I couldnt shift the feeling at all today. Of just the loneliness and that fact ill be doing most of the baby thing myself. Oh wells. My sister is strong enough to do it and she is younger than me.
> 
> Forgetting that idiot for the rest of the day now going to chill out and relax and still say nothing to him :)

I added you on facebook hun. Im Jennifer punkycorns chandler. If your wondering what the punkycorns things is all about lol...... Im a corn snake morph keeper and breeder, I select pairs of snakes to make new morphs and colours of corn snakes :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww lol I wasnt sure who that was that added me lol but i accepted anyways :). Now i know it's you :) xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

hee hee, saw you in the fb page, so thought id add you :)


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry, You are strong enough hun and you will be fine :hugs: i agree, forget the idiot and try to relax :hugs: 

Jenny, thanks hun defo get ya pics up on here :thumbup: looking forward to seeing more cute outfits :happydance:

LOL people can be super annoying, i just hate when they walk/drive super slow and your not even in a rush but dont want to have to move at THEIR speed aggghhhhh they just get in the way :growlmad: My mood has spiraled (in the last half hour) as i got a stinking parking ticket grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## dollface85

cherry: its hard once pregnancy makes you extra emotional,but keep telling yourself its better to be happy by yourself than miserable with him. and you still need to go through the break up emotions... and its hard when he is there!! i would just tell him to figure his shit out, go stay with a friend or something.

Secondly if that girl his ex agrees to start dating him again while he is about to be a father to your baby she is a bloody idiot!! so that relationship is doomed. And ppl break up for a reason, second time or how many times it is is not gonna make it better. And she is gonna end up being super jealous about the attention he is going to have to give to you, the pregnancy and eventually the baby.

So take a seat and just watch him make stupid ass mistakes. =D


----------



## RomaTomato

Hello ladies!

I am due April 8! Can't believe I am almost half done!


----------



## Mazzle

Hi all! Can I come play too?

I'm a UK first time Mum, due 7th April- nearly 20wks! Arg. Got my scan on Wednesday to hopefully find out what team we are....

I THINK I felt the baby for the first time last night as well, was getting worried because I hadn't felt it yet!

Xx


----------



## Jenny_J

RomaTomato said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am due April 8! Can't believe I am almost half done!

Hiya, yeah it is scary how quickly the weeks fly by, and 2nd tri is going to go the quickest, as it's the best lol. 



Mazzle said:


> Hi all! Can I come play too?
> 
> I'm a UK first time Mum, due 7th April- nearly 20wks! Arg. Got my scan on Wednesday to hopefully find out what team we are....
> 
> I THINK I felt the baby for the first time last night as well, was getting worried because I hadn't felt it yet!
> 
> Xx

Welcome Mazzle and congrats on your first little one. Don't worry too much hun, most first time moms might not eel baby move till gone 20 weeks.


----------



## kbwebb

since 13-14 weeks ive been feeling little taps, and the 'fish swimming around' sensation so i knew that it was the baby, but it wasnt very often. 
well just i was lying in bed and four times i felt this big prod like i was being punched or kicked from the inside! so excited to start feeling it more :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

Mazzle said:


> Hi all! Can I come play too?
> 
> I'm a UK first time Mum, due 7th April- nearly 20wks! Arg. Got my scan on Wednesday to hopefully find out what team we are....
> 
> I THINK I felt the baby for the first time last night as well, was getting worried because I hadn't felt it yet!
> 
> Xx

OMG...OMG

We have same due date and the same scan date aaaah!!! lol

Were you from?

xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome Roma. Ive added both you ladies to the front page :). Im super excited about my scan now. Can't believe me and Mazzle due the same day and our scans are the same day haha thats freaky.

Mind you a few weeks back i met this girl i was serving and her scan is the same day is mines to and it was right after mines :) Mines is 1.30 and her was 1.45 haha Ill be sure to say hellow again to her xx


----------



## Mazzle

Oooh, that is spooky!! I'm from Birmingham- you?

What's REALLY cool is we were only trying for 3 months, my sister in law was trying for 3 years....and our babies are due 7days apart! So excited to have someone to share it with

Xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Im from Birmingham too :-D due 30th, but will have section before then


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Got my doppler today and heard LO hb! Amazing as I was worried as I felt so well and hasn't felt any obvious movement. 
I have felt rumbles but just can't work out if its wind or not so it very reassuring to have it! Worth every penny! X


----------



## Salt Air

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls! Got my doppler today and heard LO hb! Amazing as I was worried as I felt so well and hasn't felt any obvious movement.
> I have felt rumbles but just can't work out if its wind or not so it very reassuring to have it! Worth every penny! X

Yay Rooster! You can relax a bit now then :) I think I might have finally felt something a couple of nights ago, but really not sure & nothing since. At least now I've seen him I am reassured :)


----------



## Smanderson

Hello hormones!! This song came on the radio today and i found myself crying in the car DOH!! :dohh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4


----------



## Nicola0802

Hi all. I'm due April 04 th with first baby. Very excited!!! 20 week scan coming up on Tueday, any one know what I should be expecting for this one? Very nervous to see that everything is ok!!! 

Thanks. Nic


----------



## Nicola0802

Can they change your due date at 20 week scan?


----------



## Cherrybump

Im from Edinburgh hun. But it's super spooky lol.

Whay hey Rooster on getting the doppler i so want one but i dont have that kidn of money to spare :( lol. 

SM awww we cry at random things dont we lol. I wanted to cry at twlight last night just cause im a soppy git lol 

Hey Nicola0802 Ill add you to front page. I'm not to sure about your dates changing again at your 20 week scan but could be possible i guess. I have my scan this wednesday :) to excited to see baby and find out sex lol xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ok ladies. Ive just had to jump between November gender scans and this thread to update the gender scans coming in. Please let me know once you find out the gender. My eye are pretty fuzzy now and i have a sore head adding them from there onto here lol. I hope ive just no missed them on here but there was loads of people who are on here and there and i didnt have there genders on here :(.. always posted a little comment there to lol xx


----------



## dollface85

I ordered a doppler yesterday! My DH was basically begging for one, saying he wants to hear baby! lol
I got one with a wand, gel, monitor and speakers only for $56! im so excited!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , I've not been on here for a while so thought I'd check in. I'm 21 weeks on Tuesday. Feeling ok on self.. Our little beany moving around loads now, had quite a few propper kicks:) 
Just been awoken by bad cramp in calves. Been getting several kicks since i got up to walk about haha.. Hence why I'm on here at 3.45am
Had 20 week scan last week , all Well. We have decided we want a surprise so font know sex of baby.. Wonderful to see how much it has grown tho xx


----------



## wannabwatkins

Nicola0802 said:


> Hi all. I'm due April 04 th with first baby. Very excited!!! 20 week scan coming up on Tueday, any one know what I should be expecting for this one? Very nervous to see that everything is ok!!!
> 
> Thanks. Nic

I'm due same day my scan is Monday!:happydance:


----------



## wannabwatkins

20 weeks

 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121115_201529.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Im from Edinburgh hun. But it's super spooky lol.
> 
> Whay hey Rooster on getting the doppler i so want one but i dont have that kidn of money to spare :( lol.
> 
> SM awww we cry at random things dont we lol. I wanted to cry at twlight last night just cause im a soppy git lol
> 
> Hey Nicola0802 Ill add you to front page. I'm not to sure about your dates changing again at your 20 week scan but could be possible i guess. I have my scan this wednesday :) to excited to see baby and find out sex lol xxx

LOL Thansks Cherry, so glad im not on my own with this weird hormonal roller coaster :haha:

How are you feeling hun? xx

Ohh nearly forgot to say DH has finally agreed with me on the name and our little pudding is going to be Douglas ...we'll probs call him Dougie while he is small :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww congrats on picking the name hun. 

I'm not to bad, been getting few pains here and there and feeling baby kicking just above my pubic bone brings a smile to my face to :) on :cloud9: 

Can't believe my scan is 3 days away now and im 20 days today :):).


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh i hope you get that doppler through soon hun.

Apple111 Your brave stay yellow hun, i couldnt lol i really wanna know xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

wannabwatkins -- good luck tomorrow hun. 

I keep missing bits of when i post lol sorry xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Awww congrats on picking the name hun.
> 
> I'm not to bad, been getting few pains here and there and feeling baby kicking just above my pubic bone brings a smile to my face to :) on :cloud9:
> 
> Can't believe my scan is 3 days away now and im 20 days today :):).

Thanks hun, so happy it just feels right :cloud9: your lucky feeling bubs kicking away in there :flower: i have felt a few faint flips but not much this week boooo cant wait to feel the proper kicks :happydance:

i have been having a few pains too, think its growing pains :shrug: and my belly popped this week its embarrassing i look well ahead of where i am, must take belly pic :dohh:

Congrats on hitting 20 weeks hun :happydance: so excited for your scan cant wait to hear your news :yipee: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooo have you got a pik? lol Ive just post up my bump pic no change for me but i like posting week to week for some reason lol but defo no change even though i was stucking in this one haha.

I cant wait to find of either to exciting. Ryan is away into a&e he felt in the shower last night and at work he bumped his head so he aint been right since and feeling off so he phoned out of hours nhs and was told to go in. Oh well clumsy fooker i was laughing when i heard him fall in shower (shh) lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Oooo have you got a pik? lol Ive just post up my bump pic no change for me but i like posting week to week for some reason lol but defo no change even though i was stucking in this one haha.
> 
> I cant wait to find of either to exciting. Ryan is away into a&e he felt in the shower last night and at work he bumped his head so he aint been right since and feeling off so he phoned out of hours nhs and was told to go in. Oh well clumsy fooker i was laughing when i heard him fall in shower (shh) lol

I haven't got one for this week :( will take one in the morning though :thumbup: it seems like we stay the same for ages then have a week where the belly grows loads and then it stays the same for ages again LOL i dunno, maybe thats just how it feels :haha:

LOL @ you laughing when he fell hehe whoops! DH is super clumsy too :haha: he laughs at me cos every time he starts DIY i get out the TCP and plasters :rofl: they always get used :rofl:


----------



## Hayleyemma

Just through i would come say hello! Im always reading but never writing anything. Im due baby no 2 on the 1st april :)
My first us only 14months. Ekkk! I have my 20 week scan on tuesday, i cant wait to find out the flavour :)


----------



## cc1975

Eeeek!!! So many of us due to find out within the next few days it's so exciting!!! I can't wait for mine on Weds and am looking forward to finding out everyone elses too. OMG I can't wait!! LOL xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hayleyemma said:


> Just through i would come say hello! Im always reading but never writing anything. Im due baby no 2 on the 1st april :)
> My first us only 14months. Ekkk! I have my 20 week scan on tuesday, i cant wait to find out the flavour :)

Hi Hayley nice to hear from you :wave: gl at your scan, let us know how you get on :hugs: this is shaping up to be a very exciting week with so many scans :happydance:

CC l at your scan too hun, you have the same scan date as Cherry :happydance:


----------



## red0920

Hey its been a while since Ive been on this thread. Hows everyone?


----------



## DodgerLove

Hi ladies! 

Im joining in with a 19 wks baby BOY bump, due April 14th. :D <3


----------



## Jenny_J

Im team pink :-D

How do I get a pink stork in my sig please? I tried to copy and past the image but it didn't work lol


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Im team pink :-D
> 
> How do I get a pink stork in my sig please? I tried to copy and past the image but it didn't work lol

Congrats Jenny :hugs:, are you delighted? :happydance: 

You can get the stalk if you go to edit signature and its listed under the smiles section on the right in the third section down :thumbup:


CC i meant to say GL in my earlier message not L :dohh: LOL am rubbish typing these days :haha:


Dodger welcome to the group :wave: and welcome to team blue :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im team pink :-D
> 
> How do I get a pink stork in my sig please? I tried to copy and past the image but it didn't work lol
> 
> Congrats Jenny :hugs:, are you delighted? :happydance:
> 
> You can get the stalk if you go to edit signature and its listed under the smiles section on the right in the third section down :thumbup:
> 
> 
> CC i meant to say GL in my earlier message not L :dohh: LOL am rubbish typing these days :haha:
> 
> 
> Dodger welcome to the group :wave: and welcome to team blue :hugs:Click to expand...



I am over the moon :-D I have my 20 week scan in 3 weeks I cant wait to see her again. 

Aahhhh ok thanks hun I will stick one in my sig


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> I am over the moon :-D I have my 20 week scan in 3 weeks I cant wait to see her again.
> 
> Aahhhh ok thanks hun I will stick one in my sig

Yay :yipee: so pleased for you hun :hugs: ohhh i have my scan around then tooo :happydance: mines on 7th December so excited to see our boy again :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks :-D mine is on the 12th :-D yay for more baby pics


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Thanks :-D mine is on the 12th :-D yay for more baby pics

The count down begins....again hehe :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey hayley haven't see you in ages :( hope your keeping well.

Welcome DodgerLove added you to the front page.

Can't believe today is over with nearly and it shall be one more day to pass lol. Congrats Jennie popped a little pink stalk next to your name:)

Hey cc hope your keeping well.

Do you get another scan after your 20 weeks one i thought you only got another one if they didnt get all measurements :s lol but if you get another one whoop lol. 
Wednesday cant come any faster :( xx


----------



## dollface85

Congrats on all the pink and blue bumps!!!

I had my first actual doctors appointment today! Took like 3 hrs... ugh. Said my bloodwork looked perfect, I weighed at 122.8 lbs which is about 5-6 pound weight gain =) Heartbeat sounded like galloping horses and the doc said my uterus (by feeling and pushing on it) seems like 20 weeks so she really wanted to do a U/S. But i had to go back to work so I have one scheduled next monday for measurements. So we will see if I get pushed back on the ticker or forward. 

Announcing our baby name at Thanksgiving by having it engraved into a name plaque =)


----------



## LoveSeel

Ultrasound update: 

I had an ultrasound with a multiples specialist last Wednesday and found out I'm having both a *BOY* and a *GIRL*!


----------



## rooster100

LoveSeel said:


> Ultrasound update:
> 
> I had an ultrasound with a multiples specialist last Wednesday and found out I'm having both a *BOY* and a *GIRL*!

Congrats!! One of each! Perfect! :happydance:


----------



## rooster100

Cherry it's nearly Wednesday!! Nearly time to find out if your :pink: or :blue:!!
Doll, it would be exciting if you got moved up a few weeks! That's a lovely idea with the name! 
Afm it took me ages to find the baby's hb on the doppler today and when I found it I think the Baby kept moving! Does anyone else find this? Can it hurt baby when you press quite hard with the doppler? Think I'm going to make using it just a weekly thing? Think baby hates it! X


----------



## Vidal0123

YAY! Thats awesome!




LoveSeel said:


> Ultrasound update:
> 
> I had an ultrasound with a multiples specialist last Wednesday and found out I'm having both a *BOY* and a *GIRL*!


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats Loveseel how lovely one of each :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow what a bonus having one of each. Add you a blue and pink stalk loveseel.

Oh i hope they move you forward doll. would be great if you were 20weeks you be right up here with me lol.

I know guys tomorrow is the d-day :D super excited not sure how ill do today at work think about my little bub :) Ive got 2 friends that are pregnant also one is i think the same as SM and the other is due in may with her second. So its good to go back and forth for here to share what ive learnt from you guys with them and well one of them lol.

EEeeeeek!! ive just dont a clean spree today :S Council are so much of a pain in the butt. Someone is coming out to see me. But ive just got another today telling me ive been over paid in housing benfit from such and such day and they want me to pay it tomorrow :O im like what the foook. I dont have that sort of money and yet there taking there time progress ryan's info :( so i hope to get it fixed on thursday when this person comes out. They even emailed me to get in touch with me and i said has it got anything to do with them coming out thursday they said yes and would like to comfirm this is ok or they could come today. I said thursday was fine. (since my house is a mess lol and i dont wanna be put down if they going to hassle me) so thursday will do as ill be in a good mood lol 


Man there such a pain and i only wanna get another house lol and Ryan has moved in back in augast taking them forever to get it sort out. Im hoping once its fixed it shall help me out bit more with housing benfit and such since they have taking me off it


----------



## Smanderson

Eeeeaaak Cherry its your scan TOMORROW!!!! Wow this last week has whizzed by i cant wait to find out :wohoo: so excited for you :hugs: will be checking all day from work LOL :thumbup: 

I think your team :blue: hehe :baby:


----------



## Jenny_J

Good luck with your scan tomo cherry.

My belly is so tender today, them scan people dont arf press hard.


----------



## rooster100

Excited to find out the sex of your baby tomorrow cherry!! 
Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww thanks ladies. :) super excited it coming in fast.

gonna pop to shops in the morning with my mum and buy few supplies (juice, chocolate, sweets) lol so this baby better be little wriggly lol


----------



## wannabwatkins

Its a :blue:


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry good luck today hun :hugs: so excited for you :happydance:

Wannabe congrats on team blue :flower:


----------



## babygirls2

I'm due April 4th


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Sm. just little over an hour to go :) Ryan is still sleeping good thing his mum is driving us lol. 

Congrats wannabwatkins on the baby blue :) 

Welcome babygirls2 ill add you to front page :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Don't forget to let us know asap Cherry :)

My screening test results came today, both low risk :) 1 in 4,800 :) yay

Also the postman delivered some bloody expensive nipple cream, and nappy rash cream.


----------



## dollface85

Cherry: i think you are having a girl!!!

wannab: congrats on team blue!!

We received our doppler yesterday (its a sonoline b with a monitor so we can track the heart rate) and found the HB within the first few seconds. So did DH later that night!
It is so awesome to be able to listen to him... so excited!!

and here is my bump at 18 weeks today:
https://i49.tinypic.com/mb32o7.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

ok results.....

i had to ask the lady to check gender for me... she says baby looks like a girl but she cant be sure incase baby is hiding a willy lol.. 

so for now we're team pink. placeta is lying good to its not low and baby is in front of it. also het heaf wad down lol the lady said baby was moving alot but to me baby didnt look active lol oh wells i have active baby girl she is healthy and we are calling her paige. but now stuck for middle names i said anne but he foes like it..men are so fussy lol


----------



## Cherrybump

ok results.....

i had to ask the lady to check gender for me... she says baby looks like a girl but she cant be sure incase baby is hiding a willy lol.. 

so for now we're team pink. placeta is lying good to its not low and baby is in front of it. also het heaf wad down lol the lady said baby was moving alot but to me baby didnt look active lol oh wells i have active baby girl she is healthy and we are calling her paige. but now stuck for middle names i said anne but he foes like it..men are so fussy lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> ok results.....
> 
> i had to ask the lady to check gender for me... she says baby looks like a girl but she cant be sure incase baby is hiding a willy lol..
> 
> so for now we're team pink. placeta is lying good to its not low and baby is in front of it. also het heaf wad down lol the lady said baby was moving alot but to me baby didnt look active lol oh wells i have active baby girl she is healthy and we are calling her paige. but now stuck for middle names i said anne but he foes like it..men are so fussy lol

Awww Congrats hun massive hugs :hugs: Page is a lovely name :flower:

So much for us having the same haha :dohh:


----------



## dollface85

I really do think its a girl cherry!! yay!!


----------



## cckarting

congrats on your little lady!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i know sm . thanks doll. ill be able to buy loads of girl clothes lol


----------



## Cherrybump

sorry for bad spelling using phone lol


----------



## rooster100

Yeah cherry!! A baby girl!! Paige is a beautiful name!! Glad baby is healthy! 
I'm so annoyed I have to wait till I'm 22 weeks for my scan! X
:pink:!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Yay welcome to the Pink stork club Cherry :)


----------



## Vidal0123

congrats cherry!


----------



## Salt Air

Aww congrats Cherry! Great news :)
I am living the first page filling up with storks too, how exciting!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. Ooh thanks for mention first page i need to add myself a stalk lol 

Well at least i know they sell way more girls clothes than boy clothes lol god knows why.


----------



## cc1975

Hey all! Had my scan today and Im team pink!! Yey!!!!! Xxx


----------



## rooster100

Congrats CC another :pink:! Yeah! X


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats CC :flower: this is turning out to be a pinktastic week :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoo CC. funny that is my initials to lol congrats on baby pink xxx


----------



## dollface85

I knew the pinks were coming!! congrats CC!


----------



## Jenny_J

quite a few pink bumps coming along now :)


----------



## Vidal0123

OMG! I ate too much mashed potatoes, turkey, corn and apple pie! I feel it


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cherrybump said:


> ok results.....
> 
> i had to ask the lady to check gender for me... she says baby looks like a girl but she cant be sure incase baby is hiding a willy lol..
> 
> so for now we're team pink. placeta is lying good to its not low and baby is in front of it. also het heaf wad down lol the lady said baby was moving alot but to me baby didnt look active lol oh wells i have active baby girl she is healthy and we are calling her paige. but now stuck for middle names i said anne but he foes like it..men are so fussy lol

Congrats on :pink: Cherry!! :yipee:
i was wrong with my prediction :lol: 
:hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Becyboo__x said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> ok results.....
> 
> i had to ask the lady to check gender for me... she says baby looks like a girl but she cant be sure incase baby is hiding a willy lol..
> 
> so for now we're team pink. placeta is lying good to its not low and baby is in front of it. also het heaf wad down lol the lady said baby was moving alot but to me baby didnt look active lol oh wells i have active baby girl she is healthy and we are calling her paige. but now stuck for middle names i said anne but he foes like it..men are so fussy lol
> 
> Congrats on :pink: Cherry!! :yipee:
> i was wrong with my prediction :lol:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I just seen you had left a comment and had to get in here. 

I was wrong to hun, but its ok.

How are you keeping? Love the new pik xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Anyone know how you go about seeing a different community midwife in the UK? I see mine at my docs, but im really not happy seeing her any more. She keeps harassing me, about my weight, she says I have to go to slimmers world or see a dietician, im not doing either of those things. I don't sit on my arse eating cake all day like she makes out. She even posts leaflets through my door on weight loss. Getting very sick of her, and im worried next time I see her I might fly of the handle.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cherrybump said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> ok results.....
> 
> i had to ask the lady to check gender for me... she says baby looks like a girl but she cant be sure incase baby is hiding a willy lol..
> 
> so for now we're team pink. placeta is lying good to its not low and baby is in front of it. also het heaf wad down lol the lady said baby was moving alot but to me baby didnt look active lol oh wells i have active baby girl she is healthy and we are calling her paige. but now stuck for middle names i said anne but he foes like it..men are so fussy lol
> 
> Congrats on :pink: Cherry!! :yipee:
> i was wrong with my prediction :lol:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just seen you had left a comment and had to get in here.
> 
> I was wrong to hun, but its ok.
> 
> How are you keeping? Love the new pik xxxxClick to expand...

:)

im okay struggling with my depression but thats normal for me
i think its triggering more though from what happened having bad
episodes of it again :( im still in pain on and off :nope: .. but im trying
to get on with things 

Hope your okay and bump! :hugs: xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww im sorry to hear that hun. i do hope things get better for you. 

Me and bump are ok starting to feel her move to. 

Jenny i have no idea. you could ask the person on receiption if they have any more midwives available. Kind of rude her saying those things. my midwife has never said anything mean to me nor even mention my way. If she does harass you again i would put a complain in there.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny i agree with Cherry its no right her harassing you like that and would certainly speak to your doctors office to see if/how you can change and complain if it continues :hugs: very mean of her and just what you dont need :(

Becyboo im sorry your struggling hun i know your going through a tough time and just wanted to send you big hugs and to say i been thinking of you and hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## Jenny_J

I was thinking maybe the hospital will do my 24 week appointment, they only need to check my urine and blood pressure. Might be able to get around it that way. 

:happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> I was thinking maybe the hospital will do my 24 week appointment, they only need to check my urine and blood pressure. Might be able to get around it that way.
> 
> :happydance:

Maybe, my doctors share the appointments with midewifes and i have to see doc at 25 weeks and 35 weeks so maybe you could do yours instead? xx


----------



## dollface85

Jenny: from the several different ultra sound techs, docs etc. that I've seen I've noticed some are really nice and supportive and some seem to live through your pregnancy and get overwhelmly involved. I think thats what she is doing, just acting like a overbearing mother since as a midwife she just provides you with the right information etc. and then its up to you. But she seems to want to make sure you follow through with what she thinks you should do. Its not like you are drinking and using drugs and endangering your child. 

Becyboo: pregnancy doesn't make it easy to deal with stress and emotions. Maybe you just need different scenery? a day out with friends or OH? or if possible a weekend away just to get other things on your mind and relax?

Jon and I had a great Thanksgiving with family! MIL made an amazing meal as always and we all just over ate :) SIL came by with her baby daddy (lol) and their kids, they recently got back together after about 4 yrs and announced they are getting married in January!! We are all so happy and relieved! my SIL also would not stop rubbing my belly lmao its hilarious cause she has never been around anyone but herself being pregnant so she is so excited!
We also announced our boys name at dinner: Elijah Timothy, and since Timothy is my FIL's name he got all blushed and embarrased lol. 

So Elijah didn't really react to main course but he loves sweets so during dessert is when he started kicking =) We have also been using our doppler pretty much every night, and that is daddy duty, Jon is so mesmerized when he finds the HB.

Also I have my first for real dating scan on Monday 5.30 pm so I will finally get a DD. We will see how big our boy is!


----------



## Jenny_J

Dollface, I see what you mean. I wont be going to groups, I don't do well around people I don't know. I also don't deal well with overbearing women like her lol, I guess im just lucky not to get it from my mom or MIL lol


----------



## dollface85

Jenny_J said:


> Dollface, I see what you mean. I wont be going to groups, I don't do well around people I don't know. I also don't deal well with overbearing women like her lol, I guess im just lucky not to get it from my mom or MIL lol

Well its really weird when someone you don't know is so involved with something as big as a child you are carrying. Its a little creepy :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

dollface85 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Dollface, I see what you mean. I wont be going to groups, I don't do well around people I don't know. I also don't deal well with overbearing women like her lol, I guess im just lucky not to get it from my mom or MIL lol
> 
> Well its really weird when someone you don't know is so involved with something as big as a child you are carrying. Its a little creepy :haha:Click to expand...

lol it's sweet that she cares, but she is going very ott. Im big but im not massive im a size 20/22, and I don't smoke, or drink (during pregnancy), or have any medical conditions.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, just doing little check in. Still not feeling so great, my sore ear has moved to the other ear but at least my sore throat is on the mend. My little sister also said ive popped out so ill be sure to add a bump pik tomorrow for you all to see. 

Im heaing of to bed early so i can recover more from the bug :( hope your all well xx


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, bit of a stupid moan really. 
I'm so happy my pregnancy is going well and I'm well too :) 
Just my bump is silly! It's low and stops at the belly button. Does any other yummy April mummies have this? I see people's bumps and they look nice and round. I won't even photograph it anymore as I don't think it looks right!! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Mines is weird hun. i cant see any difference but it seem little bigger little tight today also. I can only feel my bump growing when i lie down also. i think it rounding out a little just now but i know we're all different.
 



Attached Files:







20121125_140156[1].jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rooster100

Yr right I know everyone is different And I should love my funny bump! Might take a pic of it tonight after work and post it here.
Your bump is lovely cherry defo looking more round and pregnanty! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks rooster. cant wait to see your bump piky. lol


----------



## rooster100

Ok so here it is, sorry about the lack of clothes and my cellulite thighs! 
It's pretty big as have spent the entire day stuffing my face at work! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/CBDBAEC2-7A96-42D8-98F7-FFF6A063AB74-2879-00000229A0FB800B.jpg
P.s sorry the pic Is massive! X


----------



## dollface85

cherry: yours is deffo higher and looking like a girl bump!!

Rooster: love your bumpy, i think that is super cute!!

have my scan tomorrow, so we shall see what the measurements are and what my DD is.


----------



## Cherrybump

Love your bump rooster. super cute.

Thanks doll :) xx


----------



## cc1975

Rooster - i think your bump looks fine don't worry about it im sure it will rise up high in no time!!

I got diagnosed with SPD yesterday- oh the pain! Looks like paracetsmol will become a good friend!! Lol xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Awesome bump Rooster. 

My 18 week bump

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/63747_10151133960185264_108099162_n.jpg


----------



## Smanderson

Rooster cute bump :flower:

Doll good luck at your scan today :hugs: wonder if they will bump you forward :thumbup: i have my scan next friday and im looking forward to seeing the bubs again :thumbup: is this your last scan too?

Jenny love your bump its perfect :flower: mine seems to change from jelly belly to quite hard through the day LOL i recon i still have a bit of bloat going on
 



Attached Files:







up to 18 week bump.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dollface85

They messed up my appointment so I am going back 12/10 to the right place to get my scan. The place the scheduled me at was not covered by my medicaid so I was like duhh. I'm not gonna pay $175 when it can be covered. 

All yalls bumps look soooo cute!!


----------



## Cherrybump

aww thats not fair. they should have put it to the right place.

Hey Sm your bump from those piks looks alot more rounder :). and your scan will be here sooon. 

I had my midwife yesterday. i thought it was half 2 but it was meant to be 1.50 :( whoops she gave us a ring and we ran up lol lucky i live like right next door lol.
Baby's first heartbeat from the first time we heard it was 140 then yesterday it was 148 she said was little high but it as ok. guess it was from me running up there lol . Baby measuring correctly.

So last night laying on my back in bed watching another youtube video lol i had my han on my belly where she kicks or punches and i felt it from the outside :) my hand move as i felt it and i had to stop the video just to recover myself lol. so amazing x

Hope your all well. and has anyone else found out there babys sex to pop your stalk up on front page. x


----------



## Smanderson

awww Cherry thats so lovely :cloud9: what did it feel like? oh its so amazing you must be so excited to feel her again :flower: not long till the scan :happydance: im so excited to see him again but said it will be the last one till he is here :dohh: LOL silly isnt it :haha: my bump seems to be growing loads at the minute :blush:

Doll thats such a shame they got it wrong for you but i dont blame you not wanting to pay all that money, not long till the next one :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

Doll I'm sorry they messed up yr appointment but its not too long to wait and sounds like you save some vital baby dollars doing it! 
Cherry amazing feeling baby from outside! Can't wait for that!
I'm feeling tiny kicks, not very often and always in my lower left side? Does anyone else always feel baby in the same side? X


----------



## Smanderson

Rooster i feel kicks/pokes in my lower right exactly the same place every time but when i feel him flip/wiggle its usually more in the middle :shrug: i think he has long legs like DH who is like a daddy long legs :haha:


----------



## dollface85

hi ladies and thank you! I really wasn't that upset but Jon was, he was excited to see Elijah again. I have a feeling they are gonna actually put me back at my original DD based on my LMP, even though I can tell I am further along now. My bump is getting pretty high just to be 18 wks based on my lmp, I'll post a pic so you guys can see.

And Elijah's kicks are def getting stronger and last night I was convinced I could feel it on the outside but he stopped before I could put my hand on my tummy. He seems to be loving my right side, his legs are on the left side where I feel the kicks but head and chest seem to be on the right cause that is where we always find the HB with doppler.

also I have been constipated ugh!! I haven't gotten any prunes or anything but I know I need to add those to my diet but now I need emergency help lol! Like stool softeners or something.

19 wks

https://i47.tinypic.com/sv3wk1.jpg


----------



## Salt Air

Hi everyone!

Haven't stopped by for a couple of days so just catching up with all the posts & everyone's fab bump pics! I am still (impatiently) waiting to feel proper movements, and the tiredness seems to have come back with a vengeance, but otherwise all is good!
Oh and I took advantage of the 20% off offer at Babies R Us last weekend & got my cot & mattress, feels good to have bought a big item! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Smanderson said:


> awww Cherry thats so lovely :cloud9: what did it feel like? oh its so amazing you must be so excited to feel her again :flower: not long till the scan :happydance: im so excited to see him again but said it will be the last one till he is here :dohh: LOL silly isnt it :haha: my bump seems to be growing loads at the minute :blush:
> 
> Doll thats such a shame they got it wrong for you but i dont blame you not wanting to pay all that money, not long till the next one :thumbup:

I cant really explain it lol it was like a hiccup, sort of pop.. i honestly dont know how to explain it lol but im on cloud 9 from it :)

yeah gutted i wont see her again on the screen but at least now im more than aware im pregnant lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Doll go to your doctors i had that problem to. but i got it from the pharmacy and i didnt have to pay. took me a week to finish it lol and it taste yummy xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> I cant really explain it lol it was like a hiccup, sort of pop.. i honestly dont know how to explain it lol but im on cloud 9 from it :)
> 
> yeah gutted i wont see her again on the screen but at least now im more than aware im pregnant lol

Awwww it sounds amazing, cant wait to feel him like that :cloud9: yeah your right its going to be so much easier now you can fell her so much :flower: i find feeling his little pokes makes me feel calm as i know he is happy and safe :)

Salt, not long now hun im sure you will feel movements soon :flower: what mattress did you go for? Im so confused with them, there seems to be a massive gap in prices and im not sure if the foam ones are not for every day or just different :shrug:

Doll your bump is so lovely :baby: i havent a clue where Dougie is sitting LOL i just know he pokes in the same place hehe i feel your pain with the constipation, seems to have really set in for me this week :( cant be doing with the docs though i feel like im always there these days :dohh:


----------



## Vidal0123

Anyone feeling kicks above there belly button at 10 weeks? I am , At my last US he was measuring a week ahead.


----------



## Salt Air

Sm - we got a decent foam one in the end...it was on offer & we ended up getting a cot over a cotbed due to space restrictions so I know he won't be on it for years & years. From what I read spring ones are definitely better long term but foam is fine for cots.


----------



## DessyMarie

Have my 3D scan on Saturday! Getting very excited, and can't wait for the confirmation of her being a girl! Bugger didn't really open her legs at my 18 week appointment, so once I get the 3D I can start doing nursery! :D Doll, you have seemed to have grown quie a bit.... Bump is very big since your last picture


----------



## Smanderson

Salt Air said:


> Sm - we got a decent foam one in the end...it was on offer & we ended up getting a cot over a cotbed due to space restrictions so I know he won't be on it for years & years. From what I read spring ones are definitely better long term but foam is fine for cots.

Thanks Salt, thats so helpful i was really getting myself confused :wacko: we are having a cot too and will buy a bed when he's ready for it so it sounds like foam is the way to go :thumbup: thanks again hun :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i took a pik of my cot to post but it wont let me send from my phone and i keep meaning to pop my usb cable in to pop it on here for you to see lol there is no sheets on it just yet though.... i went into a phramcy bout that problem you both have they gave me medince for it as you cant get on the shelf stuff because of being pregnant booo i got it for free though lol


----------



## dollface85

Last night I felt Elijah kicking more strong than usual so I put my hand on my tummy and could feel it on my hand!! of course he stopped before Jon could feel it. But I also felt him kicking through out the night as well as this morning. Lil bugger is getting stronger =)


----------



## Vidal0123

Awesome! So happy for you!




dollface85 said:


> Last night I felt Elijah kicking more strong than usual so I put my hand on my tummy and could feel it on my hand!! of course he stopped before Jon could feel it. But I also felt him kicking through out the night as well as this morning. Lil bugger is getting stronger =)


----------



## Salt Air

Sooo, I got a bit carried away earlier & ordered a Doppler...! It's too easy to buy on Amazon :) 
I am fed up with not feeling anything, so I thought this would make me feel better. I paid for speedy delivery too, so it should be here on Saturday! 
The only thing is, in my shopping frenzy I forgot about gel, and I don't think it comes with any :( I've ordered some now but it'll probably arrive a couple of days later. I will be so desperate to use it when it gets here, anyone got any idea if it might work at all without?! Or anything else I could try it with?!


----------



## Vidal0123

Aloe vera gel works!!



Salt Air said:


> Sooo, I got a bit carried away earlier & ordered a Doppler...! It's too easy to buy on Amazon :)
> I am fed up with not feeling anything, so I thought this would make me feel better. I paid for speedy delivery too, so it should be here on Saturday!
> The only thing is, in my shopping frenzy I forgot about gel, and I don't think it comes with any :( I've ordered some now but it'll probably arrive a couple of days later. I will be so desperate to use it when it gets here, anyone got any idea if it might work at all without?! Or anything else I could try it with?!


----------



## Salt Air

Oh really? Thanks Vidal! I can probably get that easily enough. :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I hear people on youtube using just normal lotion hun so give both a try lol.

Ooooh doll so happy for you that he is getting stronger :). i tried again last night to feel paige but i gave up and went to sleep lol. Nearly over this cold so i thought early night would help. 

Cant wait for everyone else to start feeling there little ones kick an punch lol.


----------



## dollface85

Yes salt aloe works! You don't wanna use any vaseline or petrolatum based product because they don't. Transmit the frequency properly plus the they tend to destroy the wands as well. I wanna order morwe of the actual gel because I can find the hb faster with it, it slides better too.


----------



## Salt Air

dollface85 said:


> Yes salt aloe works! You don't wanna use any vaseline or petrolatum based product because they don't. Transmit the frequency properly plus the they tend to destroy the wands as well. I wanna order morwe of the actual gel because I can find the hb faster with it, it slides better too.

Brilliant thanks for the tips! :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. How are you all? 

Im going to wrap up warm today for the school run, I froze yesterday so the layers are coming out lol. 

Iv had lots of movement from baby yesterday, and this morning, amazing feeling the kicks get stronger


----------



## kbwebb

i havent been on here in forever! heres my 19 week bump, what do you think ladies, boy or girl :flower:

thought id show how big i look in my maternity jeans :haha: new look have a sale on, so they were only 16 pound, but if you buy online theyre 12 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







1354260144717.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0









1354261010874.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kbwebb

theyre supposed to be 'under the bump' jeans but atleast theyre keeping my bump warm for now :haha:


----------



## rooster100

Kbwebb your bump is beautiful! :hugs:
I have felt LO move the last few days! It's very exciting. I even saw my bump move! If I put my hand on my bump the baby stops moving immediately! Naughty baby! X


----------



## kbwebb

thankyou :flower:
that happened to me, i had my hand on my tummy, and felt a kick, as soon as i put OH's hand there it stopped :dohh:


----------



## rooster100

I have a feeling the baby is going to play hid and seek from my DH too! 
Baby is going mad kicking now but when I put my hand on my tummy it stops! Stage fright! X


----------



## cc1975

Salt Air said:


> Sooo, I got a bit carried away earlier & ordered a Doppler...! It's too easy to buy on Amazon :)
> I am fed up with not feeling anything, so I thought this would make me feel better. I paid for speedy delivery too, so it should be here on Saturday!
> The only thing is, in my shopping frenzy I forgot about gel, and I don't think it comes with any :( I've ordered some now but it'll probably arrive a couple of days later. I will be so desperate to use it when it gets here, anyone got any idea if it might work at all without?! Or anything else I could try it with?!

Water worked with mine XX


----------



## cc1975

OMG Not feeling good at the moment :cry: 
So I got diagnosed with the symphysis pubis dysfunction thingy at the beginning of the week. The physiotherapist was very serious with me telling me that everytime I take a step I am damaging my pelvis. I need to rest and possibly get signed off if my job is too much. Hence why I am in pain all night and not sleeping and am soooooo tired!!
So i called my employer and explained the situation. I only work as a dinner lady 1.5 hrs a day looking after children with special needs. They have already moved me to a 'less dangerous ' area on the playground to keep away from any knocks etc. Well they then moved me to the quiet room with wheelchair children. 
After 2 days of that my hips and back were horrendous and when I left for the day I was almost in tears!
I bearly slept that night and yesterday spent the whole day crying because I know I need to stop work now, but it's all been a bit sudden :cry:
I kind of dreaded going in but liked the work ina weird kind of way. but where i am constantly worried I am damaging myself and Im hurting day and night and am not so tired from not sleeping I look and feel a mess!!!
I called into work (in tears!lol) and said I couldnt do it anymore and so have now self certificated for the next 7 days with the hope the doc will sign me off next week. Oh the worry! I am praying my employers are more understadning than mad. 
Everyone is telling me to look after myself first which I know is true but oh I feel so s***!
I am so relieved my DH and I have managed to get this baby after our miscarriages but I am such an independant person that this has kind of knocked me a bit. I don't regret this baby one bit but I need to learn to sit back and chill so I don't do any more damage (or minimal) or Ihave been warned I could be on crutches or worst a wheelchair!! I feel very sad and down :cry: 

Is there anyone else out there struggling this early?? XXX


----------



## rooster100

CC you poor love! I'm not struggling too much but I have work colleagues who are on bedrest for the whole 9 months. I'm really hopping your employer understands your need for rest. I'm not a good rester either! When I had very bad morning sickness I started making my own Xmas cards. It just took up some time! I also became addicted to 4od. 
You are halfway through now and the next half of the pregnancy should go by quickly, u must rest if its so painful and think of the wonderful end result! 
I feel terribly guilty when I ever curse this pregnacy (not that often but had terrible m/s til 13 weeks and just felt like death all the time!) I wanted this baby is much and after miscarriages you do feel guilty for not enjoying the preganancy but pregnancy isn't always easy! I'm sure alot of the girls here will agree..
Did the doc perscribe you any pain relief? 
Xx:hugs: xX


----------



## Salt Air

cc1975 said:


> Water worked with mine XX


Really?! That's even better since its free!! I'll try that :)


----------



## Salt Air

Oh cc really sorry to hear you are suffering :( definitely sit back and relax, and I'm sure your GP will sign you off and your work will understand (frankly, they will have to!)
These things are definitely sent to try us, but just focus on that baby that will be worth it all in the end xx


----------



## cc1975

Salt Air said:


> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Water worked with mine XX
> 
> 
> Really?! That's even better since its free!! I'll try that :)Click to expand...

My doppler is an Angelsounds one, only cheap at about £25 on Amazon and it even said in the booklet it will work with a small amount of water. I tested it and it did but I expect gel does better especially early on. I figure around the 20w mark though it's pretty easy to hear anyway :winkwink: Good Luck XX


----------



## cc1975

The physio said I could take Paracetamol but to be honest I am wary of taking anything and so only do if I really have to. Through the day it's not so bad, a twinge here and there and just moving around and bending etc carefully because whatever I do through the day, my pelvis then tries to heal in the night when I am sleeping and thats when the nightmare starts! I am awake at least every two hours to turn over and once i've done one side, then the other, they both feel like they are on fire. I then move to my back which then aches terribly when i wake the next time and then i start on the sides again....It's a long night I tell you! LOL. Last night i looked at the clock hoping it was nearly time to get up because I was fed up with it and it was only 1am!!!:wacko:
I figure if im not at work I will rest more and any sleep i miss through the night I can nap on and off through the day so im not like the walking dead when I finally have the baby! LOL

Oh the joys!!! Thanks all for your kind words XXX:hugs:


----------



## Salt Air

cc1975 said:


> Salt Air said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc1975 said:
> 
> 
> Water worked with mine XX
> 
> 
> Really?! That's even better since its free!! I'll try that :)Click to expand...
> 
> My doppler is an Angelsounds one, only cheap at about £25 on Amazon and it even said in the booklet it will work with a small amount of water. I tested it and it did but I expect gel does better especially early on. I figure around the 20w mark though it's pretty easy to hear anyway :winkwink: Good Luck XXClick to expand...

That's the exact one I got! Hope it arrives early tomorrow :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man, cc im so sorry to hear to your having much luck just now. I hope you get signed off and get plenty of rest. You so need to put your feet up an rest. Growing a baby isnt so easy and we all go through it very differently. hopefully the rest helps you feel better and you can move around little bit more. 

I took Paracetamol to help with my cold i took them twice again because the pain in my throat and ears where so bad. Dont think they will do much harm as i dont like taking that but take it if i really have to :(

i picked up my free boots bag today so happy with it lol :) good bargain lol


----------



## Lulu1982

Hi ladies

Can I join you?! My ages were moved a my 12 weeks scan so I'm due on 29th April with my second. I guess chances are that I'll have a may baby. I'm not sure where I fit!x


----------



## cc1975

Cherrybump said:


> Oh man, cc im so sorry to hear to your having much luck just now. I hope you get signed off and get plenty of rest. You so need to put your feet up an rest. Growing a baby isnt so easy and we all go through it very differently. hopefully the rest helps you feel better and you can move around little bit more.
> 
> I took Paracetamol to help with my cold i took them twice again because the pain in my throat and ears where so bad. Dont think they will do much harm as i dont like taking that but take it if i really have to :(
> 
> i picked up my free boots bag today so happy with it lol :) good bargain lol

Oooo how long did it take you to get it??!!! I signed up online to the boots club about 2 weeks ago but haven't heard anything yet. Am eager to get my bag too! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

It took me over 6 weeks to get. If you dont hear anything back after that email them on the boot site. They shall either ring you or send an email back. I didnt wait to long after that :).

Of course you can join lulu :)


----------



## DessyMarie

My baby girl <3 ... have to go back on Jan.19th though because we couldn't get clear enough facial shots!


----------



## Salt Air

Aww lovely picture Dessy! And you get to go back for more :)

My Doppler came yesterday, and it worked with some hand sanitizer gel I had, thanks for all the tips ladies! I found the heartbeat within a minute or two, although it was a bit muffled. Amazing though :)


----------



## Smanderson

Awww Dessy what a cutie how exciting you get to see her again :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww lovely pik :) and you get to see her again.

Congrats on getting the doppler to work and you found heartbeat pretty well. xxx

Im now stuck to one fruit :( lol for 3 weeks. Bump seems to be growing to i feel huge. and i love watching all the xmas movies on channel 5 lol x


----------



## cc1975

Salt Air said:


> Aww lovely picture Dessy! And you get to go back for more :)
> 
> My Doppler came yesterday, and it worked with some hand sanitizer gel I had, thanks for all the tips ladies! I found the heartbeat within a minute or two, although it was a bit muffled. Amazing though :)

I found that in one spot it sounds like a train but if u get it just right i think maybe close to the babies back i presume then it can sound really clear like galloping horses. I find best time is lying in bed in the morning before getting up and when you really need a wee! Give it a go! You'll be amazed of the difference a morning listen in can be ;-) xxx


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies!! 

Cc I'm sorry you are in pain but you hace to put your well being first cause it's also the well being of the baby!

Salt I'm glad you got your doppler!! Mine is a sonoline b with a monitor and 3 different settings. I paid $56 for mine and can hear Elijah crystal clear and I find him within seconds!!


----------



## Salt Air

Thanks cc, I'll try a morning listen on my next day off :)


----------



## cc1975

dollface85 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Cc I'm sorry you are in pain but you hace to put your well being first cause it's also the well being of the baby!
> 
> Salt I'm glad you got your doppler!! Mine is a sonoline b with a monitor and 3 different settings. I paid $56 for mine and can hear Elijah crystal clear and I find him within seconds!!

Thanks yes i am visiting the doc tomorrow and asking them to sign me off. My hip pain has worsened and I finally realise that I really do need to rest and so i am trying my hardest to do just that xxx


----------



## rooster100

Hi April mummas! Hope everyone is well? Take it eveyone has heard Kate Middleton is pregmant with terrible morning sickness! Maybe she will join BnB? ;) x


----------



## Vidal0123

I am having issues with my pulse. It keeps going up and down. Im getting lightheaded and dizzy. it was 123 then went down and with me laying down now back to 111. I hope this does not effect my baby boy.


----------



## dollface85

rooster100 said:


> Hi April mummas! Hope everyone is well? Take it eveyone has heard Kate Middleton is pregmant with terrible morning sickness! Maybe she will join BnB? ;) x

somehow its hard to imagine the dutchess vomiting lmao


----------



## dollface85

dollface85 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi April mummas! Hope everyone is well? Take it eveyone has heard Kate Middleton is pregmant with terrible morning sickness! Maybe she will join BnB? ;) x
> 
> somehow its hard to imagine the dutchess vomiting lmaoClick to expand...




Vidal0123 said:


> I am having issues with my pulse. It keeps going up and down. Im getting lightheaded and dizzy. it was 123 then went down and with me laying down now back to 111. I hope this does not effect my baby boy.

aww that sucks! Im sure your boy is just fine ;) you however might just need some rest. Hopefully you don't have blood pressure issues due to pregnancy... but it does happen. Have you seen your doc?


----------



## Smanderson

rooster100 said:


> Hi April mummas! Hope everyone is well? Take it eveyone has heard Kate Middleton is pregmant with terrible morning sickness! Maybe she will join BnB? ;) x

LOL a royal bump buddy :haha: any ideas how far along she is? very sweet and i feel sorry for her with the sickness its not fun poor thing :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi ladies, sorry iv not been posting much, iv been reading up on breast feeding a lot. 

Baby is a right little wriggle bum now :)


----------



## Vidal0123

They said next time it happens to go to triage to see what is going on. My BP seems to be fine, its just my pulse.



dollface85 said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi April mummas! Hope everyone is well? Take it eveyone has heard Kate Middleton is pregmant with terrible morning sickness! Maybe she will join BnB? ;) x
> 
> somehow its hard to imagine the dutchess vomiting lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> I am having issues with my pulse. It keeps going up and down. Im getting lightheaded and dizzy. it was 123 then went down and with me laying down now back to 111. I hope this does not effect my baby boy.Click to expand...
> 
> aww that sucks! Im sure your boy is just fine ;) you however might just need some rest. Hopefully you don't have blood pressure issues due to pregnancy... but it does happen. Have you seen your doc?Click to expand...


----------



## dollface85

Jon felt Elijah kick tonight at least 4-5 times!! yay!!


----------



## Smanderson

Hey Jenny, Hows everything going? thas great shes such a wriggler :thumbup: Dougie wriggles sometimes but not lots wish he would, think i got a lazy one LOL :dohh: wish we had bought a doppler for the quiet days 

Doll thats amazing, your so lucky to feel him on the outside and so amazing for your hubby :flower: dont think we will be feeling my bubs on the outside for a while as i have a bit of jelly on my belly heh :haha:

How are you all getting on with getting things ready for bubs? And Christmas shopping for that matter? I have started and have a few bits but still so much to get for bubs and im about half way through with Christmas shopping :thumbup:

Ohhh and i am driving myself nuts with this last question - do you say you are 5 months or in your 5th month??? I dont think its technically 5 months tll 22 weeks? not that it matters SO much its just that i was asked if im having twins yesterday and i think its cos people dont realise how far along i am :shrug: i seem to be about the same as most of the bump pics on the bump thread...will post a new one later to see what you think xxx


----------



## dollface85

Sm: thank you darling! 

I say I'm 5 months and if someone asks for the weeks ill tell em almost 20 :) I've noticed only women who have had kids wanna know the exact weeks etc. Cause they know where you are at, others just wanna know when the baby comes out lol

We have not bought one single thing for the baby lol not one outfit or anything! Xmas shopping is gonna be tight and will only get stuff for the immediate family. My bday is 12/17 so we are waiting through that and xmas to see what other ppl get us and in january we will start buying.


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Hey Jenny, Hows everything going? thas great shes such a wriggler :thumbup: Dougie wriggles sometimes but not lots wish he would, think i got a lazy one LOL :dohh: wish we had bought a doppler for the quiet days
> 
> Doll thats amazing, your so lucky to feel him on the outside and so amazing for your hubby :flower: dont think we will be feeling my bubs on the outside for a while as i have a bit of jelly on my belly heh :haha:
> 
> How are you all getting on with getting things ready for bubs? And Christmas shopping for that matter? I have started and have a few bits but still so much to get for bubs and im about half way through with Christmas shopping :thumbup:
> 
> Ohhh and i am driving myself nuts with this last que
> 
> stion - do you say you are 5 months or in your 5th month??? I dont think its technically 5 months tll 22 weeks? not that it matters SO much its just that i was asked if im having twins yesterday and i think its cos people dont realise how far along i am :shrug: i seem to be about the same as most of the bump pics on the bump thread...will post a new one later to see what you think xxx



Its not too late to get a doppler, its fun to use and lovely tp hear baby :-D

Iv got everything ready except cot, matress and bedding. 

Iv done all the x mas shopping, im baking everyone a giant cupcake each, so il be busy x mas eve :-D I cant wait. 

I just say im 5 months almost.


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Doll thats so true they normally ask when he's due :haha: i think it was the twin thing that made me want to say 5 months but felt a bit silly for if someone asked what week :dohh: 

Good idea to wait and see what people get :thumbup: and you can have the bonus of shopping in the Jan sales :thumbup: 

Me and DH are buying 1 present each and then going to spend £50 in the sales each for bubs so hopefully that will cover some of the bits :thumbup:

Jenny thats so true we could always order one now, maybe that could be my Christmas present from hubby :thumbup:

You are good having all your pressies sorted and how cute a giant cupcake love it!! mmmmm yummy :flower: sounds like a lovely way to spend christmas eve :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, I'm having awful cramps this evening (no bleeding) anyone else experienced this? Xx


----------



## Smanderson

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, I'm having awful cramps this evening (no bleeding) anyone else experienced this? Xx

Rooster i been getting tummy ache a bit lately i think its growing pains but if they are really painful its worth calling the midwife or doctor just to be sure...it could even be a bug i had bad cramps at about 10 weeks when i had a tummy bug and lasted 2 days.

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## cc1975

Hi Rooster
I had cramps around 17 weeks i think, it was a few in the evening but subsided in the night. Very frightening! I called the modwife the next day and she said it's normal as long as there are no other bad symptoms going on and that everything is stretching and growing.
I am now 22 weeks and think I had my first light braxton hicks the other evening too but have not had any since - could it be that at all??

Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## cc1975

We are doing really well collecting bits and pieces together. It's all Cherry's fault getting me started!! LOL.
I figure we only need about £100 worth of stuff left to get thank god!! and amm saving getting some pink bits until me and DH are shopping together to make it fun for us both & exciting!!

Beenn signed off by doctor for 4 weeks and have found that resting and not running about so much has definately helped with my sore schy hips. They are stillthere to remind me, but it keeps me slow and reminds me not to over do it. I'm trying to make the most of being a 'lady of leisure!' LOL


----------



## Jenny_J

I have some pains, mostly when walking or moving in bed. Id give your MW a txt anyway, just to be safe.


----------



## Smanderson

CC your doing so well, super organised :thumbup: we have yet to get most of the big things but hopefully we can pick them up in the January sales or with some christmas voucher help :haha:

Here is my bump progress do you think i look too big? enough to be twins - i know its not twins just got asked if it was and now feeling very paranoid about my size :(
 



Attached Files:







bumps to 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Salt Air

Cc - glad to hear you got signed off and can take it easy now. Definitely make the most of it!

My cot got delivered today, very exciting! Not that it will go up until next year, but at least it's here :)


----------



## Jenny_J

I had to tell someone I am pregnant today lol, im huge, they cant possibly think this is a cake belly surely?!


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> CC your doing so well, super organised :thumbup: we have yet to get most of the big things but hopefully we can pick them up in the January sales or with some christmas voucher help :haha:
> 
> Here is my bump progress do you think i look too big? enough to be twins - i know its not twins just got asked if it was and now feeling very paranoid about my size :(

Iv been told by many random people im having twins 'As im so huge' don't worry about it hun, they are all idiots!


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Iv been told by many random people im having twins 'As im so huge' don't worry about it hun, they are all idiots!

Thanks hun :hugs: i cant imagine why they would say it even if they thought it LOL so rude and upsetting made me feel so self conscious - its always women i have noticed, the men dont seem to care LOL


----------



## dollface85

Sm: you do not look huge for sure!!
Jenny: I think some ppl don't want to assume that you are pregnant.. some of my clients just point at my stomach and raise an eyebrow as a question mark but don't actually say it. Lol its funny

I have a few photographer friends since I am also a freelance make up artist and one of them contacted me today after posting a bump pic on FB that he wants to take preggo pics of me as a gift! I am excited!

On that note, I am 20 weeks woot!! half way mark, and here is my bump!
https://i47.tinypic.com/2gt3srb.jpg


----------



## Vidal0123

Looks good!!



dollface85 said:


> Sm: you do not look huge for sure!!
> Jenny: I think some ppl don't want to assume that you are pregnant.. some of my clients just point at my stomach and raise an eyebrow as a question mark but don't actually say it. Lol its funny
> 
> I have a few photographer friends since I am also a freelance make up artist and one of them contacted me today after posting a bump pic on FB that he wants to take preggo pics of me as a gift! I am excited!
> 
> On that note, I am 20 weeks woot!! half way mark, and here is my bump!
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2gt3srb.jpg


----------



## Smanderson

Aww thanks doll :hugs: with my belly growing its hard not to feel huge and then someone said it i was gutted :dohh: but thank you for making me feel normal :hug:

Your pic is lovely such a cute bump :flower: how cool your friend is going to take pregnancy photos and so special to keep especially with your first :flower:

Congrats on hitting the half way mark :happydance: time seems to be flying now we are all past 12 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Iv been told by many random people im having twins 'As im so huge' don't worry about it hun, they are all idiots!
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: i cant imagine why they would say it even if they thought it LOL so rude and upsetting made me feel so self conscious - its always women i have noticed, the men dont seem to care LOLClick to expand...

I think some people just don't use their brains at all. Yeah I know what you mean men seem to be very gentlemanly, and some women are down right rude and mean.



dollface85 said:


> Sm: you do not look huge for sure!!
> Jenny: I think some ppl don't want to assume that you are pregnant.. some of my clients just point at my stomach and raise an eyebrow as a question mark but don't actually say it. Lol its funny
> 
> I have a few photographer friends since I am also a freelance make up artist and one of them contacted me today after posting a bump pic on FB that he wants to take preggo pics of me as a gift! I am excited!
> 
> On that note, I am 20 weeks woot!! half way mark, and here is my bump!
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2gt3srb.jpg

lmao some people stare at my bump like im going to give birth to alien, that always makes me laugh, weirdos lol. 

oohhhh that sounds like such a lovely gift :) great pic hun, love the top.

Iv been signed off work till Jan now, yay.


----------



## dollface85

thank you ladies!!

the time does seem to be flying doesn't it? Jon was almost shocked when I said that we are half way through and baby will be here in 4 months. 
Also what was really cute I woke him up this morning and he was upset cause he was having a dream about us having the baby! lol, it started with my water breaking and us calling family and rushing to the hospital, to the staff situating me in a room etc. He never dreams so he was happy and upset at the same time. So cute for DH to have delivery dreams!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, sorry ive not been here past few days. im stuck on youtube heehee. 

I heard about Kate being pregnant yesterday but i didnt believe it lol until i see the news nd read papers omg... those pazz need to leave the poor lady alone and let her be, its not pretty been sick but she is in the best place for the mean time. even though none of us get to go in hospitel for specail treat like that lol.

I think ive got all my xmas prezzie done now thank god i just wish i had enough cash to put the heating on :(.

Also ive still got loads to buy for this little beanie lol going to wait until xmas is past and see what people have got us to see what we still need. plus i dont wanna buy no more clothes cause i know ryan's mum has some to lol so im going to save money aside for when baby is here and then go buy few things lol. hoping she doesnt come out a boy lol so i wanna be on the safe side.

Not sure if ive missed anything out guys hope your all keeping well, oooh ive been getting few pains but like Sm said i think its growing pains. also this little bean loves siting on my bladder i think i pee'd like 5 times in the space of 2 hours :( lol. xx


----------



## Smanderson

Aww bless him thats well cute :D my hubby likes talking to my belly but cant ever think of anything to say so always ends up saying "hello baby" :dohh: sweet though :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Cherry i been having the same probs with constant peeing i have to get up twice in the night most nights too :wacko: but he is wiggling away like a goodun again today so im happy :D any more wiggles from Miss Paige?

Defo agree to wait and see till after christmas now hun, unless you see any great bargains hehe :thumbup: im sure she will come out a girl as expected hun :hugs: i do think its terrible they never offered you another appointment to make sure but thats the NHS for you minimum as always :nope:

I ordered some pressies online and they arrived today :happydance: most of them are perfect but im not happy with my dads so im going to send it back :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol this peeing thing is annoying lol go pee and its like a dribble :( but i feel like im bursting.

Got all my presents in now just need to wrap the last one up :)

Yeah Paige defo is a wriggler, i feel her just before work, in the middle of work sometimes and in the evening lol or if ive eating something thats fills me up :S lol. 

Hows Dougie coming along is he making him self more known.. I think Paige knew i was talking about her there haha just got little wriggle :).

I come on here every day but cause i have so many threads to read ill just read the main ones i write in all the time even if i dont write anything in lol. and when i do reply i forget what im replying to and what to say. My baby brain is defo taking over me lol.


----------



## Smanderson

Sounds like you got a lot of threads on the go hun, i tend to float around 3 and thats plenty for my pea brain to cope with :haha:

Dougie is good, he is a right wiggle bum :haha: im loving feeling him more this week, i dunno if its that he is bigger or if he is stronger or both but i defo feel him more :happydance: really settles my mind that he is ok in there :thumbup: im glad Paige is wiggling away too bless her heart :D such a lovely stage - apart from the constant peeing / lack of sleep :dohh:

Speaking of pee LOL i often have similar hun but other times its the opposite and i wonder when it will stop :blush: tmi!!! soz :blush:

wow you are super organised, i have a few more to get but getting closer now - so glad we are all agreed not to go wild this year, none of us have the money :nope: hopefully we will all appreciate it more though :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Eek iv been feeling a bit squiffy the past few mornings, food doesn't make a difference. I threw up :-/ this morning, first time in any of my pregnancies. This is supposed to be a first trimester stuff :-(


----------



## kbwebb

20 WEEKS :happydance:
i cant believe how fast the past few weeks have gone, anyone else think its going really fast? :shrug:


----------



## Smanderson

Aww Jenny im sorry your being sick hun, i was sick again yesterday for the first time in weeks :( typical really but i hear sickness can come and go at any point its just the constant nausea thats supposed to be first tri - although my aunty was sick her whole pregnancy with my cousin poor thing :wacko:

Kb congrats on hitting 20 weeks :hugs: time really is flying now we all past the 12 week stage :happydance:

Had my 20 week scan today and all went well, our little one is doing well and all the checks were great so he is a healthy boy :D and we finally got a pic that isnt complete fuzz :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rooster100

Smanderson, your baby is already adorable! Quite a flat skull witch proves the skull theory correct (in yr case anyway!) I'm glad baby is healthy! 
I get my '20 week scan' a week today when I will be 22 weeks! Feels like I have been waiting for it for years! X


----------



## Smanderson

rooster100 said:


> Smanderson, your baby is already adorable! Quite a flat skull witch proves the skull theory correct (in yr case anyway!) I'm glad baby is healthy!
> I get my '20 week scan' a week today when I will be 22 weeks! Feels like I have been waiting for it for years! X

Aw thanks hun, he seems to have massive eyes and a funny shape head but still cute :haha: wonder if you were to look at all the april baby skulls at 20 week scan if they would confirm the skull theory :shrug: would be so cool if it did, would defo help between 12 and 20 week scan :D

How annoying you have had to wait so long but not long now and you will see your little bubs :flower: this week will fly by :happydance: are you going to find out the gender? xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Sm- Lol i know how you feel about money, it's super tight right now to. i wish there was a away of making extra without over doing it so i could have my heating on. i cant go without food nor eletric lol and my phone contract doesnt end until 2014 lol cant even do no overtime :( sucks. council better move there asses lol

Jenny- that sucks your not feeling so good and being sick. i've not been sick in a few weeks now :) hope yours passes over to and doesnt come back. x

Kbwebb- i agree. these few weeks have just flew pass. i remember finding out at 6 weeks that i was pregnant and it still not sinking in must have took so many tests lol but im glad because i cant wait to meet my little pudding :) x


----------



## dollface85

Does anyone feel, now that we have to pee more often, that you basically run to the bathroom but don't really need to pee as much? drives me crazy lol

The past few days I had been feeling Elijah less so got a little restless. I had a hard time finding him with my doppler and the HB sounded muffled. Well then I noticed he was kicking my organs, so apparently he had flipped to face the other way and thats why I was feeling him less. So last night I wake up at 6 am cause he is kicking me on my stomach again and keeping me awake lol what a little trouble maker


----------



## Smanderson

dollface85 said:


> Does anyone feel, now that we have to pee more often, that you basically run to the bathroom but don't really need to pee as much? drives me crazy lol
> 
> The past few days I had been feeling Elijah less so got a little restless. I had a hard time finding him with my doppler and the HB sounded muffled. Well then I noticed he was kicking my organs, so apparently he had flipped to face the other way and thats why I was feeling him less. So last night I wake up at 6 am cause he is kicking me on my stomach again and keeping me awake lol what a little trouble maker

Hehe im so with you there, the peeing is driving me nuts! especially when its at 3am :dohh: i hear we can expect to be kicked and prodded in the bladder too - sounds like fun :dohh:

SO amazing how well you can feel him :flower: i have started feeling Dougie more this week and he was very cute in his scan but i think im a while away from feeling him as much as you can but cant wait :cloud9:


----------



## Smanderson

too cute :D

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=105517022950549&set=vb.196802380457116&type=2&theater


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi all, im ok today yay. I think it might of been a bug, as my brother and mom have been ill too. Had no sickness this morning so im hoping that was that. 

Taking the kids to see santa and the raindeer shortly yay


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, just quickly popping in. 

Sorry i aint been on much. losing my mojo to come on here but ill do my best to get in and check up on at least this thread :)

Ive had back ache on and off since last thursday :( 

Doll im peeing like crazy to :( i feel like im bursting and then when i go it hardly anything lol so i feel like its a waste of time jumping of my seat to ask to go to the bathroom lol. 

my sleeping is of the past 2 nights to but i think thats beause of my sore back :( 

I hope your all keeping well and your beanie's are moving around alot more to :) best feeling ever xxx


----------



## dollface85

I think we all have been a little blah lately lol. There is something about 20 weeks. 
Elijah is kicking all the time now! last night I fell asleep on the couch and Jon was talking to my stomach and I woke up while he was kicking into Jon's hand it was really cute. 
He already feels pretty strong.. I can only imagine once he is like 28-30 weeks. I'll probably be begging for mercy lmao!


----------



## Vidal0123

I have to agree! The best feeling ever is when our babies are moving and kicking!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. I feel her most mornings and mostly every evening now.


----------



## Cherrybump

Jenny thats the same with me lol. She moves around just after 9am and sometimes when im on the bus to work then i wont feel her until im home on the couch around 7pm :).

I was lying in bed this morning just randomly feeling my belly and there was this hard patch just below my belly button, i thing she may moved sideways just because i feel the hard bit from side to side instead of up and down after few second she moved away lol i was in awe :) to cute.

Yeah Doll i think thats it lol feeling pretty meh. Ive been little hooked on youtube to been watching It's judy's life and people in ireland erm leflooftv i think it is but the main one for them i found was thestylediet :) to funny to watch. both channels they both have had little girls one is 3 months old today and the other one i think is just 2 months or over 2 months lol. cant get enough of there video's. i do youtube other things to lol xx

Speaking over movement lol someone is moving around x


----------



## dollface85

Had my 20 week scan today =) everything looked great but the ultra sound tech is gonna give the results to the doc and I should get a call tomorrow!

Elijah has grown so much, and he constantly doing this "riding a bicycle" movement which explains his constant kicking. But my placenta indeed is anterior so he must be strong for me to feel it through it so clearly.

I got a pic and look at that head (looks big) and that fully developed spine!!

https://i48.tinypic.com/6tgx1g.jpg


----------



## Jenny_J

Awwww what a lovely pic Dollface :) 

If felt her move loads today. I have my 20 week scan Thursday :) hoping they can confirm team pink :)


----------



## Vidal0123

I had a scan today, Baby Isaiah is measuring 23 w 3 d and 1lb 3oz!


----------



## dollface85

Jenny: awesome!! yeah the tech said he def is a boy lol hopefully you get girl confirmed!

Vidal: yay!! Isaiah is growing fast!!


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats Doll Elijah is looking good :thumbup: lovely pic :flower: sounds like he's growing in to a lovely strong boy :flower:

Jenny good luck for your scan on Thursday hun :hugs: will look forward to seeing scan pic :thumbup:

Vidal congrats on getting moved up :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow vidal your the same as me now i think . No wait i think your a day ahead of me now lol :) 

Doll what a funcky pic you have. its super clear like mines to :). 

Good luck thursday Jenny xxxx


Ps my friend has just found out she is having a girl to :)-


----------



## rooster100

Great scan results girls! Beautiful scan pic doll! 
I have my big scan on Friday....finally will be 21+6! Can't wait!
Plus will be the only scan DH has managed to attend as he is working away so very exciting! X


----------



## Smanderson

Good luck for Friday Rooster!! This is turning out to be a Scantastc week :D :flower: xxxx


----------



## Salt Air

Ooh all this scan talk is making me want another one! It's been 4 weeks since mine now, seems like ages ago. Glad to hear all the good scan news though :)

Your picture is great Doll, really clear & perfect! 

I am laid in bed not moving from the position I am in because I can feel the baby move right now. I really only started feeling anything properly about a week or so ago & this is definitely the strongest it's been yet. YAY!! I think I woke him up poking around with the doppler!


----------



## Vidal0123

He is measuring ahead but they wont change my DD....


----------



## kbwebb

eeeeeek! got my 20 week scan later on today at 2.40, so many people have joked that the time should be 12 with it being 12.12.12 today :haha:
i have no idea what im having, no intuition or whatever it is :haha: i posted a thread asking for guesses and ive had 5 boy and 8 girl votes, so :shrug: 
it would be alot easier if it was a boy, because were pretty settled on the name Ethan, and my sister has three boys so she has alot of clothes to give me :thumbup: but it would be nice to have a girl with my sister having boys :dohh:
i can imagine the baby having its legs crossed, just because if it was going to happen to anyone it would be me :haha: apparently thats meant to be more chance of a girl if it does, because obviously a boys parts are harder to hide :rofl:


----------



## Jenny_J

How did your scan go hun?

I had a little worry this morning, I went to the loo and..well..ermm tmi lol....felt like some discharge or fluid came out. It was odourless and watery. I have txt my midwife, but had no reply, as per usual. Iv not had any more noticable discharge/fluid come out, so im not overly worried. Il mention it at my scan tomo though.


----------



## kbwebb

IT'S A GIRL! will attach photo later when I'm on the computer. She was being a right little madam, wouldn't turn so I had to lie on my side then the woman had to prod a lot LOL. I had to walk around while someone else had their scan, and then it took 10 minutes for her to check the spine, Just as she managed get what she needed, baby posed in the right position little trouble maker Haha, she then lied there with her hand on her face as if she was annoyed with being woken up!


----------



## kbwebb

IT'S A GIRL! will attach photo later when I'm on the computer. She was being a right little madam, wouldn't turn so I had to lie on my side then the woman had to prod a lot LOL. I had to walk around while someone else had their scan, and then it took 10 minutes for her to check the spine, Just as she managed get what she needed, baby posed in the right position little trouble maker Haha, she then lied there with her hand on her face as if she was annoyed with being woken up!

I sometimes have watery discharge I'm sure its just 'normal' pregnancy symptoms like usual xx


----------



## kbwebb

Stupid phone posting twice :(


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww lovely, yay for little girls. 

The midwife didnt bother even txting back, I really dislike her.


----------



## Salt Air

Congrats on your girl kb! Lovely news :) I will look forward to seeing the picture.

Jenny that's so rubbish, sorry to hear your midwife is being rubbish. Try not to worry though, I'm sure it'll all be fine :)


----------



## Jenny_J

She is an absaloute arse!

Im going to ask the hospital if I can come in for the 24 week check there, I don't want to see her after the last visit.


----------



## rooster100

That's awful about the midwife Jenny! If it makes u feel better i have tonnes of discharge daily! 
Kbwebb amazing a little girl :hugs: well done! X


----------



## DessyMarie

Hey ladies,

I know this is going to sound gross but.... I'm 24 weeks. How "normal" is it to have not discharge, but mucus coming out? It's really thick, and I have it everytime when I wipe from going to the bathroom for about 4 days how. No red tinge to it though.


----------



## kbwebb

heres the scan, you can see her fist/hand on her head as if shes soooo annoyed with being woken up, i think shes going to be a stubborn little madam already :haha:
well they do say like mother like daughter :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







20+5 GIRL crop.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kbwebb

oh there was a better photo but the woman didnt print it off :(
and sorry hun i arent sure about mucus, dont know if anyone else will xx


----------



## dollface85

kbwebb: congrats on having a girl!! she is adorable!!

Dessymarie: all sorts of discharge, including mucus (egg white consistency) is very common and normal in pregnancy. I get both, more of a liquid discharge and an egg white consistency lol the things we talk about love it!!


talking about discharge yesterday I noticed something on my shirt, so I thought I dropped food on me. I started to clean it and then noticed my tank top was attached to my sports bra, my sports bra to my left nipple and once I pulled it off there was some pre-milk on my bra, dried out! I lactated!! weird.. this is getting a bit real now lol. I was just my left breast and I didn't change for a few hrs and noticed later on my it attached to my breast again so I had lactated some more. 
Im both yay and ewww =D


----------



## Smanderson

Awww Congrats KB :D love the scan pic :flower:

Doll i have heard it can happen this early, i actually picked up some pads already just in case. May be worth investing in a pack in case it happens again :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Had my scan today, im measuring at 21 + 3. but they keep the due date the same :/

All was good and seen, appart from one thing 'outflow' of the heart? I don't know what that is, but they said due to my weight, and babys position, that I will have to go back in a week. I hope everything is ok.

This is Neave, facing us :)

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/18196_10151155087115264_2170976_n.jpg


----------



## rooster100

That's a cute scan pic Jenny. Hopefully the scan next week will be ok for you, I'm sure it will!
I have my scan tomorrow. Trying not to think about it as I always get very nervous before scans!


----------



## Salt Air

Lovely pictures KB & Jenny, just gorgeous!
Good luck for your scan Rooster, enjoy it :)

I am counting to my 25 week MW appointment next week now, it feels like so long since I've seen her. But the visits will get more frequent now so that's good.


----------



## kbwebb

thankyou, and Love your picture jenny :flower:
i wish we had more scans i dont think i have another, atleast it isnt down in my folder that i do. 
at my scan i only got to see the sceen when she first put the ultrasound thing on my tummy, and she said theres the heart beating, then for the rest of the scan it was turned away from me and only OH got to see, then she showed me the parts at the end. i know that she needs to see the screen but i wanted to see my baby :nope:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, i get the discharge to guys :( i use towels but the thin ones lol they seem to help me out. 

I also wanted to ask if any of you guys have had a sore pelvic bone yet. Just my right side went really sore yesterday and had been like that all day and today it has been little better but still hurts at time. someone said they baby could have its foot down there. my mum said something else and now ive forgot lol. Sometimes it feels like it grinding a little. Will have to mention this to my midwife and see what she says as i was little worry about it. As the was hurting alot yesterday i hadnt felt baby at all. but today i felt her which was nice for re-assurance. 

congrats on baby girl Kd ill had pink stalk next to your name on front page. 

Looking the scan piks to :) xx


----------



## Vidal0123

I have had pelvic pain for weeks. I think it could be SPD or PSD not sure which one or that our baby is laying low.




Cherrybump said:


> Hey ladies, i get the discharge to guys :( i use towels but the thin ones lol they seem to help me out.
> 
> I also wanted to ask if any of you guys have had a sore pelvic bone yet. Just my right side went really sore yesterday and had been like that all day and today it has been little better but still hurts at time. someone said they baby could have its foot down there. my mum said something else and now ive forgot lol. Sometimes it feels like it grinding a little. Will have to mention this to my midwife and see what she says as i was little worry about it. As the was hurting alot yesterday i hadnt felt baby at all. but today i felt her which was nice for re-assurance.
> 
> congrats on baby girl Kd ill had pink stalk next to your name on front page.
> 
> Looking the scan piks to :) xx


----------



## Salt Air

kbwebb said:


> at my scan i only got to see the sceen when she first put the ultrasound thing on my tummy, and she said theres the heart beating, then for the rest of the scan it was turned away from me and only OH got to see, then she showed me the parts at the end. i know that she needs to see the screen but i wanted to see my baby :nope:

Aww kb that must have been so disappointing for you :( I know she was doing her job but surely she would realise you would be desperate to see everything? They didn't have 2 screens then? At mine the sonographer has one screen & there's another bigger one for mum & dad to look at.


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Had my big scan yesterday! Baby fine but abdominal girth is measuring off the scale! It has a massive belly! The sonographer said it was fine but I stupidly looked at dr google and people say it might be linked to diabetes or Down syndrome! Waaa! I'm hoping its just fat and healthy! X


----------



## cc1975

Cherrybump said:


> Hey ladies, i get the discharge to guys :( i use towels but the thin ones lol they seem to help me out.
> 
> I also wanted to ask if any of you guys have had a sore pelvic bone yet. Just my right side went really sore yesterday and had been like that all day and today it has been little better but still hurts at time. someone said they baby could have its foot down there. my mum said something else and now ive forgot lol. Sometimes it feels like it grinding a little. Will have to mention this to my midwife and see what she says as i was little worry about it. As the was hurting alot yesterday i hadnt felt baby at all. but today i felt her which was nice for re-assurance.
> 
> congrats on baby girl Kd ill had pink stalk next to your name on front page.
> 
> Looking the scan piks to :) xx

Hi Cherry Sounds like SPD which is what I have been diagnosed with. It hurts!! Look it up. Take the advice to rest as much as possible. I have eased up a bit and it defo helps. On my bad days I feel painful n frustrated n just wanna cry!! Hope yours doesn't get too bad. look after yourself xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh thanks vidal. ive not had it past 2 days now which im pleased about. just bloody sore when you get it eh. 

They is two screens in the scan room i was in aswell. one for us to look at and one for them to check whatever on. sucks you didnt get to see much though :(

I'm happy to say that ive made it to 24weeks and i think this is v-day which i kept seeing on another threads lol. :) 

Bump defo getting more harder when im lying on my back. Bump hasnt growen anymore yet but i know it shall :) 

I googled up just how many weeks i was and it said 6 months and i was like heck no. I'm sure im in the middle of 5 months since there is still 3 months and 2 weeks to go :S lol anyways i hope your all keeping well xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

Congrats on your v day!!!




cherrybump said:


> oh thanks vidal. Ive not had it past 2 days now which im pleased about. Just bloody sore when you get it eh.
> 
> They is two screens in the scan room i was in aswell. One for us to look at and one for them to check whatever on. Sucks you didnt get to see much though :(
> 
> i'm happy to say that ive made it to 24weeks and i think this is v-day which i kept seeing on another threads lol. :)
> 
> bump defo getting more harder when im lying on my back. Bump hasnt growen anymore yet but i know it shall :)
> 
> i googled up just how many weeks i was and it said 6 months and i was like heck no. I'm sure im in the middle of 5 months since there is still 3 months and 2 weeks to go :s lol anyways i hope your all keeping well xxx


----------



## Salt Air

Have had an exciting evening! After feeling pretty much nothing until 2 weeks ago I am so excited that today the kicks were so strong that DH could feel them on the outside too! AND we could even see my belly move! Baby's woken up :)


----------



## kbwebb

Salt Air said:


> kbwebb said:
> 
> 
> at my scan i only got to see the sceen when she first put the ultrasound thing on my tummy, and she said theres the heart beating, then for the rest of the scan it was turned away from me and only OH got to see, then she showed me the parts at the end. i know that she needs to see the screen but i wanted to see my baby :nope:
> 
> Aww kb that must have been so disappointing for you :( I know she was doing her job but surely she would realise you would be desperate to see everything? They didn't have 2 screens then? At mine the sonographer has one screen & there's another bigger one for mum & dad to look at.Click to expand...

nope, there was only one screen i was really gutted :nope: i dont know if its like that everywhere around here, or just the place i have to go though :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on feeling baby from outside hun :)

I've not felt Paige from the outside for a while when i put my hand where she moved around she moves away lol 

That sucks Kb. they should make sure to have 2 screen for parents who are excepting i think xxx


----------



## cc1975

Jenny_J said:


> How did your scan go hun?
> 
> I had a little worry this morning, I went to the loo and..well..ermm tmi lol....felt like some discharge or fluid came out. It was odourless and watery. I have txt my midwife, but had no reply, as per usual. Iv not had any more noticable discharge/fluid come out, so im not overly worried. Il mention it at my scan tomo though.

I get quite watery discahrge too on and off, I think it's all ok, I hope oyu are ok XX


----------



## cc1975

DessyMarie said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I know this is going to sound gross but.... I'm 24 weeks. How "normal" is it to have not discharge, but mucus coming out? It's really thick, and I have it everytime when I wipe from going to the bathroom for about 4 days how. No red tinge to it though.

Mine can change from watery to gloopy, i just figure unless it looks red or brown I must not worry LOL XX (what a subject eh!!!)


----------



## cc1975

dollface85 said:


> kbwebb: congrats on having a girl!! she is adorable!!
> 
> Dessymarie: all sorts of discharge, including mucus (egg white consistency) is very common and normal in pregnancy. I get both, more of a liquid discharge and an egg white consistency lol the things we talk about love it!!
> 
> 
> talking about discharge yesterday I noticed something on my shirt, so I thought I dropped food on me. I started to clean it and then noticed my tank top was attached to my sports bra, my sports bra to my left nipple and once I pulled it off there was some pre-milk on my bra, dried out! I lactated!! weird.. this is getting a bit real now lol. I was just my left breast and I didn't change for a few hrs and noticed later on my it attached to my breast again so I had lactated some more.
> Im both yay and ewww =D


LOL Dollface!!! I am checking my bras daily now just waiting for it to happen but nothing yet. Congratulations, let me know what breast pads are best - I'm dreading the job of finding out! LOL X


----------



## cc1975

Cherry - Is V Day like Viable day (as from 24 weeks our babies have a chance at survival if born early??? If so today is mine and Im kinda relieved!!

Well we are all getting towards our 28 weeks now. Is anyone worried about the impending Whooping cough vaccination we keep hearing about???? 
I have to start having blood tests at 28 week and anti D injections cause im RH Neg blood, with the bloomin vaccine im expected to take gratefully im finding it all a bit overwhelming at the moment. A friend said that my due date April is ages away yet but all i can think is once christmas has passed and I get to 28 weeks, its gonna be jabs and checks of blood so often its gonna pass in no time. Oh the worry!!! XXXX


----------



## Jenny_J

cc1975 said:


> Cherry - Is V Day like Viable day (as from 24 weeks our babies have a chance at survival if born early??? If so today is mine and Im kinda relieved!!
> 
> Well we are all getting towards our 28 weeks now. Is anyone worried about the impending Whooping cough vaccination we keep hearing about????
> I have to start having blood tests at 28 week and anti D injections cause im RH Neg blood, with the bloomin vaccine im expected to take gratefully im finding it all a bit overwhelming at the moment. A friend said that my due date April is ages away yet but all i can think is once christmas has passed and I get to 28 weeks, its gonna be jabs and checks of blood so often its gonna pass in no time. Oh the worry!!! XXXX

Well iv only had the watery discharge twice, on separate days, it's gone all jelly like now, oh joy, this topic is pretty gross ay lol

Im going to have the whooping cough jab, as my kids pick up all sorts from school, we have had 2 bugs already this year, and im not prepred to risk it. I hope it isn't worse than the flu jab. 

Im b neg, so im there with you, we will be pin cushions lol.


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies!!

Had my birthday yesterday! now officially 27 blah, don't feel like it!! Jon took me on a shopping spree and to out to eat. He wanted to plan a party and take me downtown but I was like I am so wiped out plus just wanted a relaxing "us" day. I also did my make up and dressed up and felt so good!

That morning at 3 am though Jon and I were chasing a mouse through the house! lol it was so weirrddd. Maintenance is now closing all the areas near our drier cause that is where it went back, into the wall.

I had some lactation the day after I first noticed it but nothing since. 
However now when I sneeze I well.. hmm pee myself. Great lmao


----------



## cc1975

dollface85 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Had my birthday yesterday! now officially 27 blah, don't feel like it!! Jon took me on a shopping spree and to out to eat. He wanted to plan a party and take me downtown but I was like I am so wiped out plus just wanted a relaxing "us" day. I also did my make up and dressed up and felt so good!
> 
> That morning at 3 am though Jon and I were chasing a mouse through the house! lol it was so weirrddd. Maintenance is now closing all the areas near our drier cause that is where it went back, into the wall.
> 
> I had some lactation the day after I first noticed it but nothing since.
> However now when I sneeze I well.. hmm pee myself. Great lmao

Ha ha ha!! I know I shouldn't laugh but ya just gotta! Lol. oh dear you're gonna have to work on those pelvic floor muscles girl! Lol. I must admit there have been one or two incidents where I've come pretty close myself ;-) xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

dollface85 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Had my birthday yesterday! now officially 27 blah, don't feel like it!! Jon took me on a shopping spree and to out to eat. He wanted to plan a party and take me downtown but I was like I am so wiped out plus just wanted a relaxing "us" day. I also did my make up and dressed up and felt so good!
> 
> That morning at 3 am though Jon and I were chasing a mouse through the house! lol it was so weirrddd. Maintenance is now closing all the areas near our drier cause that is where it went back, into the wall.
> 
> I had some lactation the day after I first noticed it but nothing since.
> However now when I sneeze I well.. hmm pee myself. Great lmao

Happy birthday for the other day. Im going to be 30 in March, 30!!!!:(

Oh dear lol, grab a kitty from outside? They would have a fab time getting rid of the mouse for you. 

lmao squuuuuuueeeeeese!


----------



## Salt Air

Thanks for the reminder to do my pelvic floor exercises, hehe!

Just had my 25 week midwife appointment. It was a pretty quick one, but the heartbeat sounded good & I measured pretty spot on, so it was all good :)

I have just realised I have finally moved on from a papaya & am an eggplant (or aubergine for us Brits!) at last, woohoo!!


----------



## dollface85

22 weeks today! whii, Elijah loves kicking and punching me

https://i50.tinypic.com/4jnsqe.jpg


----------



## rooster100

Doll face happy belated birthday and what a beautiful bump!! 
Jenny I'm 31 in march! What date Is yr bithday? 
I'm planing on starting my maternity leave on my birthday! When is anyone else starting theirs? X


----------



## Jenny_J

rooster100 said:


> Doll face happy belated birthday and what a beautiful bump!!
> Jenny I'm 31 in march! What date Is yr bithday?
> I'm planing on starting my maternity leave on my birthday! When is anyone else starting theirs? X


Mine is March 5th, how about you? 

Iv been signed off work for ages now, as my back is bad.


----------



## rooster100

Oh you poor thing! Nothing worse then a bad back! I'm March 17th, hoping to finish work then if not before ;) x


----------



## dollface85

Anyone else feel like their bump is getting huge and heavy? I almost feel like he picture doesn't do my bump justice. I took shower yesterday and shaved (yay btw) lol, and my tummy is huge!! it feels heavy and tight. I can't see myself stretching anymore and I'm only 22 weeks!

on another note I love it when Jon talks to Elijah he starts kicking and punching like crazy. He loves his daddy. Jon puts his hands on my tummy and sayes: I love you Elijah, can't wait to meet you. Can you kick mommy for daddy? soooo cute.


----------



## cc1975

I've been signed off since early Dec too because of my SPD & Back pain :wacko: My maternity date is 20 Jan thats the earliest I can claim Maternity Allowance so I am no longer a burden to my employers! LOL

Dollface - My bump feels absolutley massive too, I can no longer see my 'lady garden' to keep it nice & trimmed!!! That'll be a job for DH when it gets a bit untdy!!LOL. Shaving my legs are a strain, hell putting on socks is a strain!! and I'm 24 weeks, I have no idea how i'm going to manage as I get bigger, it's crazy!!

I'm am getting real tired again through the day and have had the odd 30 minute catch up nap here and there. I feel absolutely hanging by 6pm.

My little lady is a kicker too although everytime DH puts his hand on,, she stops!!! I think he'll be the one thats calms here whereas she just kicks the hell outta me!:haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry i aint been on past few days guys. starting to get really tired again could sleep all day.

Happy birthday for the other day Doll my birthday is next month and i turn 25 lol i also feel like my bump is getting bigger and heavy i get alot of preasure at the top like its trying to stretch more lol. 

Feel bad i aint been on much but il try to get on this week to catch up could use a good sleep


----------



## rooster100

I feel the same, my bump feels massive and my akin feels like its stretched to its maximum capcity! So how is it going to get bigger!!? ;) 
I have just finished a 13 hr mad busy shift at work, didn't even get a break this evening and my bump is killing me! I hate it when I have very busy days as baby doesn't kick as much! Xx


----------



## kbwebb

my tummy feels sooo big the past few days! but when i take pictures and compare it to the weeks before it looks smaller when i can feel its not :growlmad: my OH has to already shave my legs as i get too tierd and it takes me ages :haha:
i nearly had wet myself yesterday :blush: the buses are running rubbish with it being christmas, and i was on the bus and all of a sudden needed to go, and i was in traffic :haha: then i had to stand in the bus station (where theres no toilets) waiting for the bus in the rain :nope: i ended up dragging my OH to mcdonalds so i could go toilet, i needed go so bad and Lucy was kicking me so i didnt want to risk it :haha: but when i got back, the bus still hadnt shown up! it was 40 mins late, and i was freezing :nope:

do any of you still get pushed into even though youre showing? :shrug: when i was getting my first bus this girl shoved straight into me! if i hadnt of been to tierd i would of turned around and shouted at her, we're all going to get onto the bus to why push :dohh:

sorry for the rant LOL! on the other hand, 22 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## kbwebb

i use way to many icons LOL


----------



## Cherrybump

lol Im not sure how it will get bigger. But it does some how lol.

Ive not shaving yet :( i keep forgetting lol and the razer i use is pretty crap i pinch my sisters but she now hides hers :( boo. will have to temp the crappy one lol.

you must be so drained after 13 hour shift hun. I know im tired after 4 lol but that cause im on tills and the que's are never ending with over flowing basket. Im glad i get to sit down and do it but then your back goes really sore and you feel like your bursting on the loo when its like a lilttle dribble aah. lol the loo's on shop floor weren't in use either so i had to get the left up 5 floors to use bathroom. mission hunting lol.

Im going to put a few piks of my bump from just yesterday still cant believe how much im sticking out. Girl told me yesterday i look huge lol i just had to laugh and i feel huge to lol

the first pik is me looking down at my belly but the pik some how flip the the top of the pik instead of being at the button lol. 

Next 2 are just side shots. One from a mirror the other me just use the camera side ways lol
 



Attached Files:







baby 24...jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1









baby 24.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









bump24wks 4days.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rooster100

Cherry yr bump is coming along very nicely! X


----------



## dollface85

I think one of the reasons my bump felt so tight/heavy was due to gas. The past few days I gave been letting it out lmao. Pregnancy is so not glamorous!!
I'm leaking into my shirts, I pee myself and now I am farting left and right!!
Also before pregnancy I loved water drank about 60 oz a day now its a struggle to get one cup down. The flavor, consistency, everything is just blah. And I don't have any appetite, I'll only eat raw veggies and fruit it they are around if not, ill just get what ever and force myself to eat, and often end up gagging. I don't really have any cravings besides the veggies and fruit. Everything else tastes off!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks rooster.

Oh doll your not alone but i dont have leaking boobs yet. I hate the pee yourself part even if its just a dribble lol i find wear a thin pad helps. Im going to have to do those dam pelvic muscle aint i lol 

Ive not drank any water since i was really sick with the cold which looks like is on the re-turn :( I dont have craving either but i do get super hungry at work if i aint eating for 3 hours. which usually is 6 hours as it takes 40 mins to get to work and im there for 4 hours then 40 to 50 mins coming home again. Need to snack up i think lol xx


----------



## cc1975

Cherrybump said:


> Sorry i aint been on past few days guys. starting to get really tired again could sleep all day.
> 
> Happy birthday for the other day Doll my birthday is next month and i turn 25 lol i also feel like my bump is getting bigger and heavy i get alot of preasure at the top like its trying to stretch more lol.
> 
> Feel bad i aint been on much but il try to get on this week to catch up could use a good sleep

Im so glad its not just me that feels tired all the time. I was thinking it was my age!! Lol xxxx


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/BBB3E35D-656F-4DE5-9974-69980714BA53-4721-000005DFC3CD4D32.jpg
My 23 week bump. Sorry it's a little naked! And excuse the toilet roll!


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope cc its me to lol ive got the cold again to but it aint as bad thank god. im just relaxing on couch with hot water bottle.. 

Weird feeling is that im 2 weeks away from third trimester bit scared to move over there so i think ill be sticking around here bit longer until more of you ladies move over to :).. who's first to move over i cant remember lol im 25 weeks today xxx


----------



## dollface85

I can't wait to get to V-day! Also super excited about giving DH his xmas presents, he has no idea!

He got us new cell phones yesterday for xmas, i love them and it has been a tradition for the past 4 yrs!!


----------



## Vidal0123

WOOHOO on the new cell phones!!!




dollface85 said:


> I can't wait to get to V-day! Also super excited about giving DH his xmas presents, he has no idea!
> 
> He got us new cell phones yesterday for xmas, i love them and it has been a tradition for the past 4 yrs!!


----------



## Salt Air

Hello ladies! Just stopping by to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas :) I am looking forward to enjoying a relatively quiet one (excited for the mayhem next year will bring though!) 
Hope you all have a great Christmas :)


----------



## cc1975

Hi All! Hope everyone has a brilliant Christmas. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all have a wonderful day xxxxx


----------



## rooster100

Happy Christmas hot April mummas! Things will be different next Christmas ;) x


----------



## kbwebb

MERRY CHRISTMAS :xmas9:
i had no idea what my presents were, i pulled them open like a little kid :haha::xmas10:
i didnt expect a red electric guitar thouigh :xmas22: OH had remembered i had mentioned i had always wanted one months and months ago :thumbup:
his mum got my loads of cooking supplies and a cupcake maker, looks like thats my new job from now on, fattening everyone up :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi all, hope you everyone had a great x mas day. My SIL bought baby some toys, a first tooth and first lock of hair cute little metal box, and some pink baby grows. My bro informs me that they have bought loads of stuff ready for when baby is born, I have no idea what they have bought :/ lol.

Of to FIL today for dinner


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. im super sorry i was here to wish you all a merry xmas but i hope you all had an amazing day. I got a bunch of things for little Paige hope you all got spoiled on baby things to :)

just posting few piks of instgram if any of you have it you can add me. chrissie_2488 

Cant wait to hear how your all going and what goodies you all got. If im not on threw out this week i hope you all have a fab new year :) xxxxx


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies, hope you all had a great Christmas!! We had our first xmas just Jon, I and our pets. Usually we have a big family one and my MIL's house. No baby stuff yet, but a friend of mine is planning a baby shower for February so ppl will have money again then lol. 

I have been soooo tired lately. I sleep like crap!! Had a doc's appt. this morning at 8 but could not get out of bed!! Plus we don't get paid for Holidays so the past week as well as the upcoming week I'm working doubles and extra days to make up for the hrs and I am exhausted. I just need a good nights sleep, a massage... basically a spa day, I can really feel all of this getting to me, and that is very rare. 

Also our cat is starting to use our carpet as her litter box! I don't understand what is going on with her, she has been house trained since she was a kitten. I don't know if her first heat is kicking in and confusing her but that on top of two male dogs who already mark because they smell my preggo hormones is not a good combination! Already spent Christmas day carpet cleaning cause I was nesting. 

Sorry about the vent =D now off to McDonalds to get a hot chocolate and a biscuit!


----------



## Vidal0123

Enjoy the MCD's!!



dollface85 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all had a great Christmas!! We had our first xmas just Jon, I and our pets. Usually we have a big family one and my MIL's house. No baby stuff yet, but a friend of mine is planning a baby shower for February so ppl will have money again then lol.
> 
> I have been soooo tired lately. I sleep like crap!! Had a doc's appt. this morning at 8 but could not get out of bed!! Plus we don't get paid for Holidays so the past week as well as the upcoming week I'm working doubles and extra days to make up for the hrs and I am exhausted. I just need a good nights sleep, a massage... basically a spa day, I can really feel all of this getting to me, and that is very rare.
> 
> Also our cat is starting to use our carpet as her litter box! I don't understand what is going on with her, she has been house trained since she was a kitten. I don't know if her first heat is kicking in and confusing her but that on top of two male dogs who already mark because they smell my preggo hormones is not a good combination! Already spent Christmas day carpet cleaning cause I was nesting.
> 
> Sorry about the vent =D now off to McDonalds to get a hot chocolate and a biscuit!


----------



## Jenny_J

dollface85 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all had a great Christmas!! We had our first xmas just Jon, I and our pets. Usually we have a big family one and my MIL's house. No baby stuff yet, but a friend of mine is planning a baby shower for February so ppl will have money again then lol.
> 
> I have been soooo tired lately. I sleep like crap!! Had a doc's appt. this morning at 8 but could not get out of bed!! Plus we don't get paid for Holidays so the past week as well as the upcoming week I'm working doubles and extra days to make up for the hrs and I am exhausted. I just need a good nights sleep, a massage... basically a spa day, I can really feel all of this getting to me, and that is very rare.
> 
> Also our cat is starting to use our carpet as her litter box! I don't understand what is going on with her, she has been house trained since she was a kitten. I don't know if her first heat is kicking in and confusing her but that on top of two male dogs who already mark because they smell my preggo hormones is not a good combination! Already spent Christmas day carpet cleaning cause I was nesting.
> 
> Sorry about the vent =D now off to McDonalds to get a hot chocolate and a biscuit!

Im super tired too, I keep waking up to pee, and needing to turn over loads, as my hips and thighs hurt, and im not working at the mo, I dunno how you do it! 

My Siamese cat kept pooping on the rug in the kitchen, I had kept washing it, but it didn't stop him, so I threw it away lol. If it's not possible for you, try some oils? Cats hate lemon and tea tree oils, few drops might deter her from using your carpet as her poop place. 

We have decided on baby's name and the spelling, Niamh (Neeve) is currently kicking around like mad. I love to feel her move, even more so when she kicks my hand :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww doll sound super tough just now. 

Ive not been sleeping very well this week. tossing and turning so much feel like i have a sprained wrist and then when i fix my pillow my neck hurts :( today my back was aching like mad. Was on and off my seat at work :(. Hope i get a better night sleep today soo tired :(.

I hope you enjoyed that mac'ds to hun. xx


----------



## dollface85

Sounds like we are all having trouble sleeping! Maybe there is something about this stage that makes us feel a little our of place. Staying strong and DH is being really sweet bringing me snacks to bed etc. nothing some pancakes, an apple turnover and marshmallows cant fix lol

Oh god and must add my nipples ARE KILLING ME. Yesterday I was laying in bed with my shirt pulled up while rubbing coconut oil on them. My boobs were leaking bad for a few days so I had to wear nipple pads and those rubbed and irritated my nipples. The leaking has stopped for a while but gosh my nipples hurt!!


----------



## Jenny_J

I get something really gross. my nipples must be leaking, but not enough to cause wetness, the stuff just kinda clogs up in my nipple holes :s makes me heave to clean them, so gross.


----------



## Vidal0123

Same here!!!!!




Jenny_J said:


> I get something really gross. my nipples must be leaking, but not enough to cause wetness, the stuff just kinda clogs up in my nipple holes :s makes me heave to clean them, so gross.


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies, 

How were all your Christmas's? We had a lovely time and my parents bought the baby a lovely wooden train made up of his name (made me cry im such a wuss LOL) and my sis bought him his very first brand new outfit which was a really cute dungaree set :cloud9: and the in laws got us mamas and papas vouchers enough that we managed to get a bouncer chair :flower:

As for leaking, i get the clear stuff but mainly in the mornings and then they are all sore all day :dohh:

Has anyone got any advice on pra/travel system? My parents have offered to buy us one which we are so grateful for, i dont want to ask for an expensive one, just one thats reliable and not too big or heavy :thumbup: 

xxxxx


----------



## kbwebb

Jenny_J said:


> We have decided on baby's name and the spelling, Niamh (Neeve) is currently kicking around like mad. I love to feel her move, even more so when she kicks my hand :)

my auntie is called niamh, i love the name, i would of had that instead of Lucy but i didnt want it to get confusing :haha:



dollface85 said:


> Sounds like we are all having trouble sleeping! Maybe there is something about this stage that makes us feel a little our of place. Staying strong and DH is being really sweet bringing me snacks to bed etc. nothing some pancakes, an apple turnover and marshmallows cant fix lol
> 
> Oh god and must add my nipples ARE KILLING ME. Yesterday I was laying in bed with my shirt pulled up while rubbing coconut oil on them

ive slept like a baby the past three nights, but my hips and back are killing me :nope: and my nipples hurt like mad, i spend most of my time sitting there putting cream on or holding a hot water bottle against them because they turn purple! i think its my circulation :nope:


----------



## cc1975

My backs been killing too & hips and so not getting much sleep either because of uncomfortable bump. its really aching just under my ribs too now by the end of the day where my bump is putting pressure on my ribs through the day. OMG how on earth do I get through the next 15 weeks!! Lol

Luckily so far my nipples are just zingy but not leaking. When I had my other children there was some really good cream you could buy that would soothe sore nipples really well. It was in a yellow tube, has anyone given it a go? It may help. xxx


----------



## dollface85

Haven't tried any creams yet but I'm assuming all the ones meant for nursing would work, or baby orajel, something that numbs! Cause they hurt! I was thinking the same thing CC, we got so many weeks to go!

smanderson: aww thats so cute about the baby stuff!! The stroller we have our heart set on is about $500 dollars so not very budget friendly lol, but I heard the Graco ones are good, just a little heavy.


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh doll you should pick up some nipple cream. I wanna get some to as ive had super sore nipples but no leaking. Nice to hear your man is there helping you with snacks and things lol. 

i slept better last night but could have slept so much longer lol. 

Sm- Ive got the O-baby one it was alot cheapper that most of the ones ive seen. I do like the ones that are faces us but i think they are mostly carseat ones lol. But if your looking wait until jan when most of the sales start you may find the one you've been looking at becoming cheaper. But get whatever one you feel most comfable using or would be using lol. I do hope you find a good one though and not to dear either xx

I only get sore back from work. Cause of the seat i use and having to turn around so much. I now have to sit with my legs apart as my bump is growing is hard to sit with them together lol. 

My nipples dont hurts at the moment but they pick there days when they wanna go sore lol. ive had bit of a sore hip today and yesterday to :(. 

Im popping into town tomorrow and im hoping to come home with a little outfit for Paige once she is born to come home from hospital in lol. Fingers crossed lol also wanna start buying bits that im going to need for going to hosp. 

Has anyone even started to think about the hospital bag yet lol Or is that just me as im coming to the end of my second trimester. (such a scary thought) just wanna have it all ready just incase of going early or whenever lol dont wanna have to think about it later. 

Oh my mum also told me first time mum get kept in for at least 5 days. I was like what no way i was thinking depending on how you go into labor and birth it would be one to two days lol. so ill need to pack for 5 days just incase lol xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Holy moly im in double digits to my due date aaaah. 99days to go :) x


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks doll, its mind boggling all the different types going :wacko: will take a look at graco thanks for the tip :thumbup: i dont mind heavy just so lovely of them to help us out i dont want to ask for an expensive one :flower:

Cherry thanks for the tip hun i just assumed all the sales were now but will keep checking the shops in Jan and keep everything crossed i can find a bargain :thumbup:

I have been slowly filling my hospital bag with bits and bobs i think i will pack properly once i am past 30 weeks i think :shrug: im not sure of all the bits we need in it but i have put things like face wipes and hair bands etc just little bits i think would be handy to have :flower: im not sure about the 5 day thing hun, defo worth asking the midwife at your next appointment :thumbup: i have an appointment in a couple of weeks so will ask mine then but i dunno if it would be different depending on area? 

Eak labor is creeping closer by the week :wacko: im still a little in denial :dohh: 

congrats on double figures xxxx


----------



## dollface85

It's really hit me recently how fast time is going. I've been thinking about all of it: the hospital bag, the baby shower, all the stuff we haven't gotten, our move to a bigger apartment 2 weeks before my DD. It's pretty overwhelming.

I was updating the registry today and was like: holy shit, there is so much to get!!


----------



## Jenny_J

I think we all feel like time is going quickly now, which is great in some ways, but then there are lots of jobs to do too aarrgggg.

My hubby has gone to painball for the day today, with my brother for his birthday, bloody crazy in this weather, hubby will return the mud monster lol. 

Iv been naughty. id said id not get any more snakes till baby is 6 months old, but a real bargain came up, and I couldn't resist!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol Ive taking my xmas deco's down so i had room to popped this moses basket up but i found some weird sheet that im not sure how it meant to go on haha so ive just put it back in the box and put the right sheet on and this little pad cover thing i thing its meant to be on there. I was going to do the cot also but there was no sheet in the box Ryans mum gave us :( so ill have to go and buy one lol so i can dress it all up and show it off. 

I bought nipple cream today. took me ages to find it to lol wasnt looking hard enough and i bought Paige a coming home dress eeeek! we have tight to go with them to excited to meet her but i think its hitting more each day that there shall be a baby living with me soon and that have loads of poopy nappies to lol. 

My sister did something early and few second later i was sick lucky i was only feet from my mums house so i had to nash back and clean myself up :( not pretty :(


----------



## dollface85

cherry ; post a pic of Paiges dress!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, 
How are we all? Im ok, dying of heartburn every night now! Last night was the worst! Have finished my mega bottle of gaviscon now! On the plus side though baby is a real mover! It's kicking me loads even whilst typing this, it's kicks feel stronger now and give me a fright sometimes! Soon it will January and the countdown begins! Xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Happy new year to all of you. 

Only problems im having is feeling heavy, and my hips hurting a lot at night. 

I keep getting this excited feeling in the pit of my stomach, im not sure if its extreme excitement or absolute fear lol


----------



## dollface85

Im getting some of my energy back, and actually recorded a new years make up tutorial for my youtube channel last night! Hoping to get more into it since there is actually potential to make money there. 

Oh and Kim Kardashian is 12 weeks pregnant... and apparently due around the same time as Kate Middleton...oh dear lord. 

here is a pic of me last night all dolled up:

https://i50.tinypic.com/20pxz5k.jpg


----------



## rooster100

Doll face you look STUNNING! I must look at yr makeup channel on YouTube! I need to wear something nice for tonight! It's hard being pregnant in party season isn't it girls?! Xx


----------



## Smanderson

Happy New Year ladies!!!!!! This is going to be one exciting year :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Doll you look stunning :flower: and i love the Kardashians :D poor Khloe wish she could have her buby too :thumbup:

Anyone else incredibly hungry? I took a nap yesterday and woke up craving burgers :wacko:


----------



## kbwebb

happy new year everyone!, its one hour to go in england, but never mind :haha: i'm feeling quite down as new years day was my due date for Morgan, and i'm spending tonight alone as OH is working so i'm lying in bed having a little cry to myself. the only thing thats making me feeling better is the fact that Lucy is going mad kicking me, she keeps kicking low down, as if shes kicking the bottom of my womb/bladder. does anyone else get that, such a weird feeling. i'm worried about weeing myself :blush: 
smanderson, i feel like i never stop eating, ive already put on a stone so far :haha:


----------



## dollface85

thank you ladies!!

smanderson: im not hungry during the day but night time oh god yes!! at 2 am i started making myself mini strawberry shortcakes with extra cool whip!!


----------



## DessyMarie

I went to the ER last Friday, and unfortunately I found out my placenta isn't giving Olivia her proper nutrients, so she's not as healthy as she could be, and also underweight. They did say though that they will be giving me ultrasounds every 2 weeks to check on progress, and make a plan from there. I also have placenta previa, though that's not that big of an issue as it can move, and even if it doesn't, it just will mean I need a c-section. Anyone else had any of these?


----------



## Cherrybump

Happy new year ladies....

I shall post a pik of the dress i bought Paige for coming home. :)

I feel her alot more other days than everyday. Not sure if that because of some days im busy and i just dont feel her or if it's just she could be facing the other way or something lol. Felt her alot this morning from outside hi and low. I think it she is still head down its her punching me near my pubic bone and her kicks her near me belly button. I can't believer im near in third trimester. Pretty sure that next week to 27weeks as i remember something i was on saying it was the 7th of jan :). and from the 7th i have excatly 3 months left depending if she comes early or late lol. 

Super excited to meet her but im super nervous about going into labor lol. I have the moses basket up i need to buy few sheets for the cot. I heard there pretty dear so my mum said get a single sheet for a single bed and cut it to size lol but SM gave me a better idea of just folding it another the cot sheet without cutting it so its there for when she needs there bigger bed. lol 

Packed the nappy bag lol just need wipes and nappies in there and my hospital bag im slowly doing. 

Paige is bit more active today which im happy about as i love feeling her moving around. 

going to upload my bump pik to nothing new i dont think but i wanna take another one lol Here is a pik of the dress i found.
 



Attached Files:







baby dress.gif
File size: 111.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rooster100

DessyMarie said:


> I went to the ER last Friday, and unfortunately I found out my placenta isn't giving Olivia her proper nutrients, so she's not as healthy as she could be, and also underweight. They did say though that they will be giving me ultrasounds every 2 weeks to check on progress, and make a plan from there. I also have placenta previa, though that's not that big of an issue as it can move, and even if it doesn't, it just will mean I need a c-section. Anyone else had any of these?

Hi dessy, 
I have not heard of the placenta not giving nutrients but I'm sure as long as you are being closely monitored she will be fine! I had placenta previa, It was diagnosed after a small bleed, the last u/s I had it had moved up! I think in most cases it does. You will have to have a c.section if it doesn't as there is a risk of bleeding. I'm sure yours will move up too! Happy new year! Xx:hugs:


----------



## WishingWell2U

DessyMarie said:


> I went to the ER last Friday, and unfortunately I found out my placenta isn't giving Olivia her proper nutrients, so she's not as healthy as she could be, and also underweight. They did say though that they will be giving me ultrasounds every 2 weeks to check on progress, and make a plan from there. I also have placenta previa, though that's not that big of an issue as it can move, and even if it doesn't, it just will mean I need a c-section. Anyone else had any of these?

Hi, I have placenta previa too. She told me there are different variation, partial and complete. Mines complete and she doesn't think it move so I have to have a scan at 34 and 36 weeks to check and then c section at 38 weeks as they can't risk you going into labour. Bit disappointed but just want baby to arrive safely I guess! Good luck!! x


----------



## dollface85

24 wks!!! yay for V-day!

https://i46.tinypic.com/91ji1c.jpg

btw my butt is getting huge, anyone else?


----------



## Cherrybump

yay Doll !

This is my last few days in second trimester ladies im off to third on sunday. kinda of been popping in there just now as more of the threads are interesting for me to read lol. Ive peeked through some on here and im just bored of them now lol. 

There is a thread on there for march/april babies already so when your ready for the big jump ill post you the link to the thread. 

Cant believe im down to 3 months to go now very scary thought. ive even packed a hospital bag and nappy bag already. my cot is set and so is the moses basket. Think im almost ready for Paige coming along. think there is only few bits i still need to get like ( breast pump, few more dummies, more stacks of nappies/wipes) not much more i need to buy which is handy. 

Cant wait for you all to get into the third tri with me :) dont worry though i shall still be here reading your posts lol not that ready for the huge jump myself so ill be in and out lol xxxxx


----------



## kbwebb

dollface85 said:


> 24 wks!!! yay for V-day!
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/91ji1c.jpg
> 
> btw my butt is getting huge, anyone else?

your bump is so cute! i love how round it is :thumbup: my bums defo getting bigger, its the only place ive got stretchmarks so far :blush:



Cherrybump said:


> yay Doll !
> 
> This is my last few days in second trimester ladies im off to third on sunday. kinda of been popping in there just now as more of the threads are interesting for me to read lol. Ive peeked through some on here and im just bored of them now lol.
> 
> There is a thread on there for march/april babies already so when your ready for the big jump ill post you the link to the thread.
> 
> Cant believe im down to 3 months to go now very scary thought. ive even packed a hospital bag and nappy bag already. my cot is set and so is the moses basket. Think im almost ready for Paige coming along. think there is only few bits i still need to get like ( breast pump, few more dummies, more stacks of nappies/wipes) not much more i need to buy which is handy.
> 
> Cant wait for you all to get into the third tri with me :) dont worry though i shall still be here reading your posts lol not that ready for the huge jump myself so ill be in and out lol xxxxx

where did you get your hospital bag from, and how big is it? i cant find one i like :wacko: and what breast pump are you getting? i was looking at the MAM manual breast pump with me not knowing how well bfing will go i dont want to spend alot but i dont know if theyre any good :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

My hospital bag is just a gym back i bought for going to the gym lol but i never use it now. So i though would be handy for the hospital. I was going to buy a bag from my work (primark) as they do some big bags and also tesco do some to. My sister told me she took a suitcase for her things and babys lol.. 

Think the Tommy tipee one i think it is. not the eletric one though as thats pretty pricey here but the mannel one which aint to dear. My friend use one but i cant remember which one and she said it was no good. I dont wanna go spending money on one that wont work either :( x


----------



## kbwebb

thanks, ill have to have a nosey around town this week :thumbup:
yeah the electric ones are loads more expensive compaired to the manual ones, it shocked me to be honest :wacko:


----------



## DessyMarie

Doll you have maybe one of the cutest bumps ever! :) ... With that being said, I'm off to third trimester! See you girls there soon! xx


----------



## Smanderson

Wow Cherry how fast this trimester has gone for you hun :hugs: cant quite believe we are all closing in on the move to THIRD tri!!! :happydance: but also :wacko:

Is this thread in the pregnancy but or the second tri bit? Isnt it weird how we seem to reach a point in each trimester where the topics arent so relevant anymore, i remember feeling like that in the first tri too and have also been having a nosey in third tri :haha:

cripes!! just seen the time...i better get ready for work :dohh: have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

this one is in second trimester hun. lol I wasnt sure about making one in third since there was a March/April alreay there lol. 

I know what you mean about the topics lol there starting to really bore me in the second trimester lol an with the girls in the march/aprils more things in there seem more interesting i dont if its just cause im at that stage or having few of the some things as them lol. 

You wont be far off moving over either :) I started going over mid week lol just to get a feel for it and i prefer looking at the threads posted in there now than in here. i think its cause we're near the end of the second trimester and the third is upon us lol. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

i also love my little tracker with the boy/car lol letting me know im crossing the line for third trimester lol x


----------



## dollface85

Had my doctors appt. today. Eli was measuring perfect, I have enough amniotic fluid and placenta is in the right place. I am also measuring perfect, however they are keeping my original DD so I am due 4/28/13, so 4 days less than before. 

Next appt. is my glucose test, blah so not excited about it!!


----------



## Cherrybump

i was gonna do that test but i never got any contact from them so i passed on it. i see my midwife on the 15th cant wait to hear babys heartbeat again xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

25 weeks bump!
 



Attached Files:







25 w.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0









25.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dollface85

Vidal: such a typical boy, laying low! so cute!

I am up 16 lbs from 117 lbs to 133 lbs during my pregnancy. I know its all baby but I am getting a prenatal pilates dvd out tonight!! =D


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive put on bit more than that not sure just how much it is in pounds but the 2 stone i had lost before falling pregnant ive gain nearly it all back lol I shall defo be getting back on wagon once baby is born x


----------



## DessyMarie

Cherrybump said:


> this one is in second trimester hun. lol I wasnt sure about making one in third since there was a March/April alreay there lol.
> 
> I know what you mean about the topics lol there starting to really bore me in the second trimester lol an with the girls in the march/aprils more things in there seem more interesting i dont if its just cause im at that stage or having few of the some things as them lol.
> 
> You wont be far off moving over either :) I started going over mid week lol just to get a feel for it and i prefer looking at the threads posted in there now than in here. i think its cause we're near the end of the second trimester and the third is upon us lol. xx


I definitely agree with this... I feel like the topics appeal more to me. I bet it's because that's the stage we're in now.


----------



## dollface85

I am already bored of second tri threads, most of them seem to be posted by gals just coming from 1st tri and seems they don't apply to me anymore. 

Well since they pushed me back to my original DD, I am 24 weeks again lol today, so here is a new V-day bump pic!!

https://i50.tinypic.com/2vmhu1u.jpg

also if you ladies are interested in checking out my makeup looks just go to:
facebook.com/angelicaxxdoll


----------



## Vidal0123

Why did they push you back?




dollface85 said:


> I am already bored of second tri threads, most of them seem to be posted by gals just coming from 1st tri and seems they don't apply to me anymore.
> 
> Well since they pushed me back to my original DD, I am 24 weeks again lol today, so here is a new V-day bump pic!!
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/2vmhu1u.jpg
> 
> also if you ladies are interested in checking out my makeup looks just go to:
> facebook.com/angelicaxxdoll


----------



## dollface85

Vidal: cause I'm measuring only a few days ahead they wanna keep ny original dd :)


----------



## Vidal0123

Ok I see. My ultrasounds have shown my boy measuring over a week ahead but they are also keeping my DD.



dollface85 said:


> Vidal: cause I'm measuring only a few days ahead they wanna keep ny original dd :)


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/FCAE656B-4D9D-4F79-A545-164561EE651D-357-000000D0DDF95227.jpg
My 25 week bump, I was measuring 2 weeks and 4 days ahead at my scan but they kept my original due date! Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

All your bumps are looking great!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Beeeecky:) hope you keeping well hun :)

Im already subscribed Doll lol you do your make-up really well wish my eyeliner or eyeshadow didnt smudge lol 

I feel the same about the threads being posted on here its all the new girls coming over from first trimester. Few of us ladies in this thread are on the 3rd tri one lol i think there should be a forum for being inbetween as there is alot of ladies going to give birth or due to lol bit to early for us but im a weirdo and like reading there stories lol


----------



## Smanderson

Love the bumps girls :flower:

I guess its natural for us to be thinking of the weeks ahead and wanting to be involved in those chats :thumbup: Cherry i agree we need an inbetweeners section :haha: still, im settling for noseying in both Second and Third tri threads for now LOL

Man my bump is massive these days and im ohhhh sooo hungry!!! i have eaten so much over the last few days its crazy - i hope my little man is growing away nicely in there :haha:

Has anyone had that gluecose test yet? I got mine on 28th and i heard you have to sit around for 2 hours...YAWWWWN!!! I dont live far from the hospital, might ask if i can go home so i dont need to get so bored :shrug:


----------



## Jenny_J

I got my gtt on the 17th, yeah I hear its quite a long appointment.


----------



## DessyMarie

Haha Cherry, I've been doing the same thing. I've been creeping all the birth stories which just makes me more anxious for my time to come! :D


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny do you think they would let us go and come back rather than waiting? I only live a short drive away, would be way more comfortable at home than sitting around the hospital :shrug:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny do you think they would let us go and come back rather than waiting? I only live a short drive away, would be way more comfortable at home than sitting around the hospital :shrug:

I dont know hun, its worth an ask though at least.


----------



## Jenny_J

Yay for V day :-D


----------



## Rah

I had my gtt last week I was not allowed out of the ward nevermind hospital was hell so bored I work in the hospital as well and the knew I only wanted to go to my ward but nope I paced around for 2 hrs think I really annoyed them as they kept making comments lol


----------



## Smanderson

LOL thanks Rah shame they wouldnt even let you sit in your ward, at least you could have had a chat or something...do you think its the same most places? Im dreading the 2 hour wait - i think i will ask like Jenny says, at least if they say no i know i tired hehe :flower:


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny congrats on V day :hugs: x


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks hun. :)


----------



## Rah

Its prob to cover their backs since they have asked you not to eat etc just in case you faint or something 
you can only ask


----------



## Smanderson

Rah said:


> Its prob to cover their backs since they have asked you not to eat etc just in case you faint or something
> you can only ask

That sounds about right LOL ohh well will just have to bring lots to read and DH to waffle at hee hee :haha:


----------



## DessyMarie

Unfortunately I came home this morning from work, and began having contractions. They started out light, and then progressed to every 3-5 minutes, lasting 30 seconds for over an hour. I began experiencing cramping and back pain. Luckily with the help of my midwife, we were able to stop them. She told me I'm not to go to work tonight under any circumstance (I work night shift). I'm only 27 weeks, so of course I'm terrified as this is how my last daughter came, but at 34 weeks. I've been having a lot of complications for the last 2 months almost, and I was told there's no way I'll make it to my due date. I just really hope she at least holds off until I'm 30 weeks :(


----------



## Smanderson

DessyMarie said:


> Unfortunately I came home this morning from work, and began having contractions. They started out light, and then progressed to every 3-5 minutes, lasting 30 seconds for over an hour. I began experiencing cramping and back pain. Luckily with the help of my midwife, we were able to stop them. She told me I'm not to go to work tonight under any circumstance (I work night shift). I'm only 27 weeks, so of course I'm terrified as this is how my last daughter came, but at 34 weeks. I've been having a lot of complications for the last 2 months almost, and I was told there's no way I'll make it to my due date. I just really hope she at least holds off until I'm 30 weeks :(

Ohhh Dessy big hugs :hugs: im glad you managed to stop the contractions though hun :hugs: i hope you manage to keep the contractions away for a few more weeks but try not to get stressed hun thats the worst thing for you right now :hugs: try and rest and dont even think of work for a while :flower:

xxxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Smanderson said:


> DessyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I came home this morning from work, and began having contractions. They started out light, and then progressed to every 3-5 minutes, lasting 30 seconds for over an hour. I began experiencing cramping and back pain. Luckily with the help of my midwife, we were able to stop them. She told me I'm not to go to work tonight under any circumstance (I work night shift). I'm only 27 weeks, so of course I'm terrified as this is how my last daughter came, but at 34 weeks. I've been having a lot of complications for the last 2 months almost, and I was told there's no way I'll make it to my due date. I just really hope she at least holds off until I'm 30 weeks :(
> 
> Ohhh Dessy big hugs :hugs: im glad you managed to stop the contractions though hun :hugs: i hope you manage to keep the contractions away for a few more weeks but try not to get stressed hun thats the worst thing for you right now :hugs: try and rest and dont even think of work for a while :flower:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the support :) ... Unfortunately I began having more contractions tonight but not as regular. So I'm officially on bed rest for the next week now. There's a good chance I'm going to go even earlier than expected, but she's hoping to get me to 32 weeks :( I'm very upset as I have a toddler and I work full time since I'm a single parent receiving no support/help from the father. I just don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Jenny_J

Do they know why your contracting hun? 

Hope baby stays in there as long as possible xx


----------



## Smanderson

DessyMarie said:


> Thanks for the support :) ... Unfortunately I began having more contractions tonight but not as regular. So I'm officially on bed rest for the next week now. There's a good chance I'm going to go even earlier than expected, but she's hoping to get me to 32 weeks :( I'm very upset as I have a toddler and I work full time since I'm a single parent receiving no support/help from the father. I just don't know what I'm going to do.

Im so sorry to hear that hun but bed rest is the best thing for you right now, can your family help look after your toddler? You definitely need support, this is the time to lean on anyone and everyone you can for their help and support :hugs: Have you got close friends you can lean on for support? 

Try not to get stressed hun, the baby has a good chance if they are born now, my niece was born at 26 weeks 13 years ago and she is a strong and healthy 13 year old :flower:

I hope they can get you to the 32 weeks hun :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Dessymarie, I agree with Smanderson! Is there any support for you! I'm so sorry to hear that! It happened to my friend and they managed to keep baby in there for a further 5 weeks so I'm really hoping that will happen to you! Xxxxxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Hey guys

They're not really sure why this is happening, but they're hoping by staying on complete bed rest for a week, the contractions will at least lessen, and then I can go back to normal activity. So she said she will re-assess this at the end of the week. 

I do have lots of famliy and friends, my mother is on vactation at the moment for almost another week. I still have my sister, my father, my grand mother and my daughter's baby sitter is aware of what's going on and has agreed to keep her on my "normal" work schedule though I will not be attending for the next week. My mother has also offered to assist me financially for anything I can not cover. 

Some of my moms best friends are basically on call day or night as they said to me in case I need anything. So I'm very blessed to have them all supporting me so much, as I know I need to take my midwife's instructions seriously. 

Thanks for all the support, it's greatly appreciated. I just need to vent. It's already hard enough not having a partner around for help and emotional need, but for this to happen when your trying your hardest to support yourself and daughter, is just so much to intake.


----------



## Smanderson

Dessy thats fantastic you have so much support, im glad to hear everyone is rallying round you and offering any help they can :thumbup: Its times like these we realise how wonderful people can be :flower:

Understood about venting, i think we all need it sometimes no matter how much support there is outside of B&B it helps to chat on here too :)

I suspect you will be on here a lot this week with your complete bed rest, hope there is some good TV too, to help keep you entertained :thumbup: keep your chin up hun and keep resting :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg!! I aint been on the last few days as ive been hooked to farmville 2 on facebook. 

Dessy im so sorry to hear your having early contractions already. You better do as the midwife says and get plenty be rest. 

ive gone and forgot the rest of what i was going to say :(. 

Ive not been sleeping to good past few night and today i found out it was bloody heartburn :( so i got the tesco gavinson stuff and its minging lol its super thick it doesnt come out the bottle :(

Dessy keep us posted on how your doing i really hope you manage to keep them at bay xxxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Thanks guys :D and luckily right after christmas I got a bunch of new seasons of shows, so I have those to entertain me! Plus my sister bought me epsom salt for the bath, meant to relax the muscles and its with eucalyptus and spearmint meant to lower stress and anxiety levels. Midwife says baths are one of the best things for me. I had about 5 contractions in the last hour, which is MUCH better already than last night. The only thing is, after having all those contractions yesterday morning, my lower back is in some serious pain, and i've been feeling as if I have a period but much worse pain than regular period cramps. Plus, down below I have some pressure like something is going to fall out the bottom of me, so I'm very uncomfortable and in pain at the moment :(


----------



## rooster100

Dessy I feel for you! You are having a crap time, glad yr well supported by family and friends. 
Cherry the tesco one is not too good, especially when u need it fast! Gaviscon is amazing its my new best friend! X


----------



## dollface85

Dessy: praying that the baby stays in there!!

So I am having pretty bad sciatic pain plus my right side is swollen. Well my whole body is but right side more so, my right ankle looks ridiculous! Also can't fit my wedding ring on either... I'm really hoping its just swelling and not related to gestational diabetes.

On another note I finally got my new permanent resident card and can apply for medicaid!!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry poor you with heartburn keep downing the gaviscon :thumbup: i think they do a strawberry flavor one in tablets - may taste a bit better :flower: i heard heart burn means baby will have hair :thumbup:

Dessy thank goodness for your christmas pressies - what shows did you get? Im addicted to tv series' haha love getting in to the characters LOL. Have you told the midwife about the period pains/feeling like somethings going to fall out? Im not sure what that means but im glad you can rest and have your sis bringing you lovely bits for the bath to help :flower:

Doll sorry your suffering hun hope the swelling calms down soon, read somewhere rest and keeping your feet elevated when your sitting can help with swelling which i think is something to do with water retention....someone told me i hold it on my tummy haha :blush:


----------



## DessyMarie

Smanderson said:


> Cherry poor you with heartburn keep downing the gaviscon :thumbup: i think they do a strawberry flavor one in tablets - may taste a bit better :flower: i heard heart burn means baby will have hair :thumbup:
> 
> Dessy thank goodness for your christmas pressies - what shows did you get? Im addicted to tv series' haha love getting in to the characters LOL. Have you told the midwife about the period pains/feeling like somethings going to fall out? Im not sure what that means but im glad you can rest and have your sis bringing you lovely bits for the bath to help :flower:
> 
> Doll sorry your suffering hun hope the swelling calms down soon, read somewhere rest and keeping your feet elevated when your sitting can help with swelling which i think is something to do with water retention....someone told me i hold it on my tummy haha :blush:


Cherry - I don't know if they sell Zantac where you are, but with my first pregnancy I had horrible heartburn after 30 weeks and was told to take that, you take 1 tablet every 12 hours and it completely took the heartburn away for me! Safe for pregnancy and you can get it over the counter. Make sure obviously to ask your doctor first though of course. 

Doll - I agree with the comment above, sitting back with your feet up, also a hot bath is good for aches, pains and muscles. 

Smanderson - I have One Tree Hill, Gossip Girl, House and sex and the city :D I briefly told her about it, she basically told me to rest and keep an eye on the contractions. Sleep is just not the same though :( It's getting harder.


----------



## Smanderson

DessyMarie said:


> Cherry - I don't know if they sell Zantac where you are, but with my first pregnancy I had horrible heartburn after 30 weeks and was told to take that, you take 1 tablet every 12 hours and it completely took the heartburn away for me! Safe for pregnancy and you can get it over the counter. Make sure obviously to ask your doctor first though of course.
> 
> Doll - I agree with the comment above, sitting back with your feet up, also a hot bath is good for aches, pains and muscles.
> 
> Smanderson - I have One Tree Hill, Gossip Girl, House and sex and the city :D I briefly told her about it, she basically told me to rest and keep an eye on the contractions. Sleep is just not the same though :( It's getting harder.


Ooooohhh your in for a TREAT!! Sex and the city is simply the best! and Gossip girl is fab :) i dont know about one tree hill or house - i'll wait for your review :thumbup:

Its hard sleeping at the best of times with a giant belly these days so i cant even imagine how your getting to sleep with your contractions too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Breezeway

Hi ladies, sorry its been awhile. Hope every one is doing great! Can't believe we are either knocking on 3rd trimesters doors, or in it already. Super syked. Time has flew by. Well update on my Lil man... He is measuring 2 weeks ahead... They are now starting to see me every 2 weeks. The next visit they will see whether or not to change my due date (April 12), he kicks up a storm mostly at night, dislikes anything that puts pressure on any portion of the belly. Any1 have dry/crackle nipples? Tmi I'm sorry but I need to resolve the issue! Ms has been gonna for quite some time, I'm tired all the time n he spends a lot of time pushing on my back...... Sorry for the constant different things here... Now back to catching up on the thread. Hope every1 is doing well xoxoxo


----------



## Jenny_J

Found out yesterday that I have full plasenta previa :-( and that it is unlikely to move due to the scarring on my uterus. Was having a section anyway, but im scared of the high chance of randomly bleeding :-/ and ending up in hospital with a prem baby.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww ladies thank you for your advice i might just have to grab the gavinscon one lol i aint needed anymore since the day i bought it thank god but i think i might get the tablet ones instead lol :)


----------



## Cherrybump

oh was meant to mention i got called to Hr today and they told me what im getting for maternity pay. im getting 120 a week which is 480 for the month and i normally get 530 so its not to bad as ill be geting child benfit and child tax credit to which should work out to be about the same lol


----------



## Breezeway

Dessy. Wishing u the best, Cherry yippeeee happy for u. I just applied for my maternity leave... Working hopefully to the very end, already have a little over a month saved... Hope I can get another month in! Lil man has been very tight just under my rib cage for the last 2 days... I feel as if craving my attention!


----------



## Smanderson

Dessy how you getting on hun? Hope the contractions have calmed down? :hugs:


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies! Was in a tanning expo this weekend. So tired of all the walking!! 
Hahah it was funny I got hit on and the pick up line was how far along are you lol

My feet swell up so easy cause I'm on my feet 8-10 hrs a day. I try to have my legs elevated every night to conpensate. Its getting uncomfortable walking... they say its due to gaining only on your abdomen your body is stressing out cause you aren't gaining it evenly. Hence the swollen ankles. Gotta start stretching....


----------



## rooster100

Doll face I know yr pain! Have to do 13 hour shifts at work and really starting to get uncomfortable on my feet, having a lot of lower back pain too! Going to start wearing compression stockings to work (another thing to make me even more sexy! ;) ) 
Good knows how I will cope when I'm 30+ weeks! Xx


----------



## DessyMarie

Unfortunately I'm still having at least 10 contractions a day , MINIMUM, but good news is no regular 3-5 minute apart contractions thank god. So hopefully she's staying put. I do think though that's it for me working once my midwife finds out they haven't lessened to where she would like to see them. It will probably be permanent bed rest for me.. so I'm calling EI Monday about setting up maternity leave, and if my midwife puts me on bed rest, then early mat leave. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Smanderson

DessyMarie said:


> Unfortunately I'm still having at least 10 contractions a day , MINIMUM, but good news is no regular 3-5 minute apart contractions thank god. So hopefully she's staying put. I do think though that's it for me working once my midwife finds out they haven't lessened to where she would like to see them. It will probably be permanent bed rest for me.. so I'm calling EI Monday about setting up maternity leave, and if my midwife puts me on bed rest, then early mat leave. I will keep everyone updated.

Ohhh hun im so sorry your still suffering :hugs: sounds like permanent bed rest will be the best thing for you and bubs :flower: i know its going to be hard but every extra day/week she stays in is good for her. Can you not go sick from work for a few weeks before you have to start maternity leave? At least if you could stretch out the sickness before maternity leave starts will mean you have those extra weeks once baby arrives? :hugs:xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats a good point Sm or do you have holiay still top take you could take them also.

I dont get swallon ankles but i do get cramp lol which i fine annoying as its always when i sleep. ive not had no more heartburn since last week :). 

today im 28 weeks :o. she lovs stretching out and i can feel all her body bits lol i took a pik of my bump but i took it different from the rest of my piks lol i hate the wobbly bit at the button and i think she still has loads of room in there since i dont feel like my bump as grown lol 

here my 28week bump :) Edit: as i was looking for the pik i found my first ever pik so ive put that on here to :) now i can see so much difference :)
 



Attached Files:







00000001 (10).gif
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 2









28 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smanderson

Wow cherry those pics are fab - look how much your little buby has grown :cloud9: cant believe your in third tri now and just over a week till i will be there too :happydance:

My cousin had her little girl yesterday by water birth and she highly recommends it...i have been thinking of water birth so this confirms i want one now - she said it really helps with the contractions :thumbup: her little Sophia is just so beautiful :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Awwww congrats to her. water birth does sound good. I still wanna be brave and do it natural maybe for my next pregnancy (If i get pregnant again) ill do the water birth lol. youll have to let us know if it goes when you do it lol 

Oooo your coming over next yay!!! lol 

xxxx


----------



## dollface85

cherry: omg!! Love the pics! I was going through my progress pics this morning as well and I was like holy crap!! How are our bodies doing this? lol

today I am 25 weeks and I read what my ticker said about the baby being able to respond to outside noises so immediately I was like: Eli is that true? can you respond to my voice? whatcha doing in there? lmao he does respond immediately though when he hears my hubby, such a daddy's boy already

https://i46.tinypic.com/mwps46.jpg


----------



## Vidal0123

Looking Good!!!




dollface85 said:


> cherry: omg!! Love the pics! I was going through my progress pics this morning as well and I was like holy crap!! How are our bodies doing this? lol
> 
> today I am 25 weeks and I read what my ticker said about the baby being able to respond to outside noises so immediately I was like: Eli is that true? can you respond to my voice? whatcha doing in there? lmao he does respond immediately though when he hears my hubby, such a daddy's boy already
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/mwps46.jpg


----------



## DessyMarie

Unfortunately, my work hired me on knowing I was pregnant, but it's a 6 month contract there, which would have ended March.7th unless they decided to keep me on for good. But because my contract isn't up, I can't take sick leave or be covered or missing or anything of the sort, and I'm not together with the FOB.. so mat leave is all I have. 

Cherry what a huge difference

Doll looking amazing 

I've been getting very painful shooting pains through my cervix and my lower back is seriously getting worse as well as the cramping :( I don't know what the heck to do.


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh Dessy i defo think you should call the midwife and if its really bad get to hospital for them to check you out :hugs: i have read of something called lightening crotch that isnt nesecarily labor but when baby knocks the cervix - might be that? :shrug: I really hope they will let you start maternity leave hun at least you wont need to worry about work and can settle in to relaxing and bed rest :hugs:

Doll your bump is so beautiful :flower: my little monster only wiggles when he wants to LOL if i put my hands on my tummy i rarely feel him, even if he had been wiggling he stops :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry thanks hun she is so cute :flower: yes i'll defo let you know - knowing my luck all the birthing pools will be busy on the day :dohh: am keeping everything crossed all will be ok though :thumbup:

Yep just a week and i'll be there too yipeeeee :happydance: are we going to have another April babies thread or should we all join the March April babies?


----------



## DessyMarie

Have just had another contraction attack tonight. Had them for about 45 minutes straight. Jumped in the bath, which has calmed them down, but not completely made them go away. My hips, thighs and lower back are all just so sore. Going to go to bed soon and see how I feel in the morning. One way or the other I'll be giving my midwife a call to let her know that I've still been getting contractions and see what she thinks I should do. Some of them were lasting for a minute tonight. I found even when I changed positions, or got up and walked they didnt stop. I swear I feel like I have my period too with all the cramping I've been getting.


----------



## Smanderson

Hun, that all sounds like you need to see the doc or midwife, please try calling the maternity ward before you go to bed. Its worth just a quick call hun im sure they will offer some extra advice to help you sleep tonight xxxxxxx


----------



## dollface85

Dessy: yeah it sounds like they should monitor you very closely, I think a doctor should definitely see you! Hopefully they can keep the bubs in there for some time still.

and thank you mommas! I feel huge and bloated... my ankles look so funny.. I am definitely retaining water, yay =)


----------



## DessyMarie

Called my midwife this morning. Another week of bed rest for me for sure. I go tomorrow for an ultrasound to check the baby's growth, if my placent has moved and also to check my cervix. I was told if my cervix has changed at all, even shortened, I'm stuck on bed rest until I give birth. Does anyone think it's possible that my cervix could have stayed the same even throughout these contractions? I'm seriously hoping as I don't want to be on bed rest any longer.


----------



## Smanderson

Dessy im surprised she didnt want to see you to check you over but im glad your going to get scan and checks tomorrow. I'll keep everything crossed for you hun :hugs: i have no idea about cervix though sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Doll: strange how our body accompany being pregnant. Your bump looks amazing to :).

I agree Dessy i hope you manage to get looked at soon. would hate to be on bedrest for so long to but if i helps keep baby in there longer then it might be a good thing. xx


----------



## Vidal0123

Dessy, Keep us posted on everything. 
As for me I had the GTT test this morning and got some deals on diapers and formula at Target and CVS.
I got 50% off goodstart and 5 packs of huggies for $40!


----------



## dollface85

smanderson and I have already joined the march/april babies =) joins us when you want.

On another note I have been looking up A LOT of baby stuff and my registries are full but I finally settled on a portable crib with wheels. I wanted something smaller than a full size crib and something bigger than a bassinet. So the portable is perfect cause I can have it next to my bed as well as move it to nursery when he gets older. It holds the baby till he hits 35 lbs.


----------



## DessyMarie

I had the ultrasound today. My cervix has shortened and thinned. So there's a good chance I will be on bed rest for the remainder of this pregnancy. If I do to work, I trigger more contractions and if that happens, I'll go into labor and I'm not even 29 weeks yet. Aside from that, she wouldn't tell me anything else. They were also looking at growth and to see if my placenta had moved. I have a doctor's appointment in 2 days in which the results will be discussed. She said there were a couple issues to be discussed with me but that she couldn't do it. Also, she said she was going to call the doctor and ask her to look over the report tonight, no later than tomorrow though. I don't understand what's in that report that can't wait for 2 days. So of course I'm kind of stressed at the moment. She also said baby is breech but that there's still a lot of time for her to move.


----------



## Smanderson

Dessy it sounds like bed rest is the best thing for you and baby :hugs: bit naughty of your midwife to say there are things the doctor will need to look at quick cos now you will probably worry and thats the last thing you need right now :hugs: How are you feeling hun? any more contractions? xx


----------



## DessyMarie

Honestly, I feel like a train has hit me. I've had a few contractions, but no more 45 or 1 hour sessions lol, thank god. Last thing I need is for my cervix to continue shortening and thinning. I'm concerned though because my lower back is so sore, I have HORRIBLE cramping, and then there's the pressure in my vaginal area and tops parts of my legs. I just wonder if it's possible for that to do anything to my cervix. I certainly hope not. I am very worried though, I strongly believe Olivia is underweight still and that's what the main concern may be right now (besides the shortening of the cervix) Like I said... I go to see her for the results on Thursday at 11:20am eastern time. ALSO, on a good note, my repeat 3D is this Saturday :) I get to see my baby girl, and bed rest or not, I'm going! :D Being on here and talking to other pregnant women has been amazing for me though. I'm so glad I found this forum, especially the ladies due in April.. not that I'll make it to then, but still. And also the ladies going through similar experieces.


----------



## Cherrybump

Im just wondering if you need to be kept on bed rest will the midwife/doctor not come out to your house to check and discuss things with you. Saving you going all the way there if you need the rest. Oooh 3D scan will be exciting at then you should get some peace of mind seeing her on the screen. Hope she flips around for you hun..

I had the midwife yesterdya not sure if i even posted in here yesterday or not. My brain as got the back i cant remember moving things or doing things now. Anyways when i got blood taking yesterday the needle had popped out the veins a little and has little me with this weird looking bruise. My arm is a bit sore to, not only is my arm sore my ribs are hurting and my right boob is achey again :( i know she is growing and im thinking she is going to be like me with her legs in my ribs lol (i did that to my mum lol she keeps telling me lol and i was the lighest out of all 6 of us lol). 

Dont forget tonight ladies. Its Wednesday OBEM :) 

Dessy keeping all my prayers for you that baby stays in there long enough for you and her to grow little more. 

Oh one last things i have my whooping cough jag tomorrow :) lol x


----------



## Jenny_J

Damnit, I forgot about obem, hubby is watching Dr.Who now so I can't turn it over, will watch it on catch up tomo. 

Got my GTT tomorrow, I really dont want to go, im going to be so ill and upset being starved. :/


----------



## Smanderson

Im so glad your seeing them tomorrow hun, seems like they need to offer more information about what symptoms you should expect and what ones you need to contact the hospital for etc....I dont know what those symptoms mean hun but defo worth speaking to doc about and see what they say :thumbup: I have heard if you go in to labor early and they catch you early they can give you some sort of injection to stop the contractions but i dont know any more than that but its maybe worth asking them about?

Great news about your scan on Sat i agree, defo go it will help you feel more relaxed if you can see your little girl swimming away happily in your tummy :thumbup: i'll look forward to seeing your scan pics :flower:

I agree, this forum is the best and the support really does make a difference :flower: xxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Cherry that really sucks :( I once had someone take blood and bruise my entire arm, and it scared me awa from needles for years. That shouldn't happen if they're taking their time :( Hopefully it heals up soon. Nothing worse than seeing a huge bruise up your arm. And yeah, you would think since they want me on bed rest, they would have someone come and see me instead. 

Smanderson thanks :) Yeah, I've really been looking forward to the 3D to cheer me up. I've heard there are injections to mature lungs and injections to stop contractions. I'm assuming if all keeps going the way it is even on bed rest, that will be the next step. She did say something about a stitch, but again she was only a tech so she wasn't really allowed to say much, but didn't have a choice to tell me my cervix had changed. So we will see what the doctor says tomorrow, and then I'll update you guys. In the meantime, I've got lots of one tree hill to watch!

Enough about me though, how is everyone else's pregnancy's going? I want to know more about you guys :) Cherry you're having a girl as well and smanderson you're having a boy right? First children for you guys? Emotions? Due dates? :)


----------



## Smanderson

DessyMarie said:


> Jenny good luck at your GTT :flower: i have mine in 2 weeks, let me know how it goes :thumbup:
> 
> Cherry, sorry you had a sore arm hun but good news you have had another good midwife appointment :thumbup: I think they get more regular from 28 weeks?
> 
> Dessy, we are having a little boy (our prince as my mum keeps calling him :haha:) this is our first so its all new and exciting/scary :wacko: but so far everything has been fine and im hoping it will continue this way :thumbup: my bump is huge and most people think im having twins - which im not!!! Yesterday some guy begged me not to have the baby while we were in the kitchen at work :dohh: i cringed so much cos i have so long left to go its embarrassing :blush: i have mentioned my big bump to the doc and midwife and neither seem even remotely bothered and said there isnt much i can do about it :dohh: will be interesting what happens at my GTT on 28th as i sometime wonder if he is big due to diabetes or something - although he has measured on target at 12 and 20 week scans so maybe im just a fatty LOL :blush:


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi ladies how are you all?

Went for my gtt, they said if it comes back positive then they will call either today or tomorrow. That drink was horrible, but the 2 hr wait, with a bad back was even worse. 

Not due back till my 28 week scan now.


----------



## Rah

When I had mine I rang at 4 that day and they told me the result don't think I could of waited till the next day 

I have my next mw app on Tuesday is it just bloods bp and wee again? 
Can't work out what position baby Is in I think its still traverse but can't decide


----------



## Cherrybump

If its your 28 weeks app they check your pee and blood preasure and take blood from you. then they should feel around to see baby postion check there heartbeat and measure you belly with the tape lol. 

I had my whopping cough jag today and omg my arm was hurting through work :( then some guy was pretty mean about a bag and how i folded the trousers. My face heated up and i was pretty pissed with him, when he left my supervisier came back he was that guy was pretty rude and i ended up in tears :(.. 

Yeah dessy im having a little girl. her movement feels weird from popping and flutters now i think lol sometimes i feel like my stomach is turning over lol and when she stretches out lol


----------



## Rah

Yeah 28 week check just hope they dont weigh me ever I think I will break the scales 

Was at my nieces party on Sunday someone who we know but not that well was there could tell she was looking at me odd then I sat on floor as no chairs my sil shouted at me lol then 2 hrs later the woman said r u preg? In shock I answers yeah 6months I'm not just fat then walked out I am about a 16 UK and bump is the only thing that's grown was fuming walked off with my diet coke lol


----------



## Jenny_J

My hospital only call you if the gtt comes back positive, so if iv had no phone call by the end of tomorrow then I should be ok :)

At my 28 week appointment, I have bloods, get anti d, have a scan, see consultant and anesthetist, have urine and bp checked, long ass day


----------



## DessyMarie

Well, I went into my appointment today to find out the results of the ultrasound 2 days ago. It wasn't good news at all and its been an emotional day. Last night I went to go to sleep, and for 2 hours straight I couldn't because I had so much pain with the cramping and back ache and pressure. She checked my cervix today and I was 1cm dilated and thinning. She sent me to the hospital right away to get the steroid shot in my hip to mature the baby's lungs. I get the second one tomorrow. Also, the baby is in the 13th percentile for weight, in doctor's words meaning out of 100 babies, 90 of them are bigger than her. They also noticed there's a low amount of amniotic fluid around her, meaning my placenta isn't doing the job it should. And then she's breech. So, strict bed rest still. Steroid shots, and progesterone to insert 2 times a day. They will also be giving me ultrasounds/checking my cervix weekly now. Next ultrasound is in 5 days. Wish me luck. I'm really not ready for her to come out yet.


----------



## Vidal0123

Im sorry Hun. I hope you baby girl is ok. Keep us updated.



DessyMarie said:


> Well, I went into my appointment today to find out the results of the ultrasound 2 days ago. It wasn't good news at all and its been an emotional day. Last night I went to go to sleep, and for 2 hours straight I couldn't because I had so much pain with the cramping and back ache and pressure. She checked my cervix today and I was 1cm dilated and thinning. She sent me to the hospital right away to get the steroid shot in my hip to mature the baby's lungs. I get the second one tomorrow. Also, the baby is in the 13th percentile for weight, in doctor's words meaning out of 100 babies, 90 of them are bigger than her. They also noticed there's a lot amount of amniotic fluid around her, meaning my placenta isn't doing the job it should. And then she's breech. So, strict bed rest still. Steroid shots, and progesterone to insert 2 times a day. They will also be giving me ultrasounds/checking my cervix weekly now. Next ultrasound is in 5 days. Wish me luck. I'm really not ready for her to come out yet.


----------



## DessyMarie

Thanks a lot :) It's appreciated. I will definitely keep posted as things happen. It's just really hard. She's only about 2 lbs right now :( But I'm happy about the steroid shots, at least her lungs will be better off with those.


----------



## kbwebb

i hope she stays in there for you dessy :flower: just to let you know, i was born at 32 weeks and other than a feeding tube, i needed no more assistance and i only had to stay in the hospital for six weeks, but that was just to get back up to my birth weight of 3 and a half pounds. every day she stays put shes getting that little bit stronger :thumbup:

i'm 26 weeks today i feel like its flying by, i wish the snow would go away here though, as i darent leave the house its like an ice rink :nope:


----------



## Smanderson

DessyMarie said:


> Well, I went into my appointment today to find out the results of the ultrasound 2 days ago. It wasn't good news at all and its been an emotional day. Last night I went to go to sleep, and for 2 hours straight I couldn't because I had so much pain with the cramping and back ache and pressure. She checked my cervix today and I was 1cm dilated and thinning. She sent me to the hospital right away to get the steroid shot in my hip to mature the baby's lungs. I get the second one tomorrow. Also, the baby is in the 13th percentile for weight, in doctor's words meaning out of 100 babies, 90 of them are bigger than her. They also noticed there's a low amount of amniotic fluid around her, meaning my placenta isn't doing the job it should. And then she's breech. So, strict bed rest still. Steroid shots, and progesterone to insert 2 times a day. They will also be giving me ultrasounds/checking my cervix weekly now. Next ultrasound is in 5 days. Wish me luck. I'm really not ready for her to come out yet.

Dessy im so sorry :hugs: but at least you will have the shots to mature the babies lungs which will help her if she does come early :hugs: Please dont get out of that bed now, just relax and watch the OC and try not to worry, it sounds like they have a plan in action for you hun to try and keep your little one in as long as possible xxxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

You must be quite stressed at the moment Dessy, but it sounds like your medical people are doing the very best for you both. I hope she stays in for you hun. 

I was pretty mad with the childrens school today, they were open this morning, so my dad kindly took us in the car, which skidded a lot, and I almost slipped twice, good job I had my dad there, it could of been quite a bad idea, esp with pp too. I wont be taking them in if the snow carries on.


----------



## Jenny_J

You must be quite stressed at the moment Dessy, but it sounds like your medical people are doing the very best for you both. I hope she stays in for you hun. 

I was pretty mad with the childrens school today, they were open this morning, so my dad kindly took us in the car, which skidded a lot, and I almost slipped twice, good job I had my dad there, it could of been quite a bad idea, esp with pp too. I wont be taking them in if the snow carries on.


----------



## rooster100

Dessy praying for you to keep that baby in for a good few more weeks! Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## dollface85

awww Dessy, I am so sorry hun. Hopefully the bed rest will do the trick as well as the shots. I know you are not ready for the baby to come out but at least you are far enough along that the baby should be fine. My friend gave birth to her baby boy at 25-26 weeks and he is now a very healthy 8 month old!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, went to my GP today, just for a check up! Everything is fine, have put on 2stone in 27 weeks??! (28lbs) omg! I can't believe it! I have to say my appitite has increased so its defo not all baby! The other thing is I have only seen a midwife once and my OB once, I asked about a GTT test as everyone else seems to be having one and my GP said she only does them in there is glucose in my urine?!
Not seeing my OB for another 4 weeks, just feel like no one is really looking after me, am I worrying for no reason? 
Dessy how are you today? Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww Dessy im sorry to hear your news. But im glad the medic's are looking out for you and what's the best steps to take next. Hopefully baby stays in there just a few more weeks. Glad your getting the shots to.

As anyone else had there whooping cough jag yet? i got mines on thursday my arm was dead sore for that day and yesterday it was ok until i had an hour left of my shift got bit sore and now it been inchy :(. At least i know it helping the little one out until she is 2 months old. 

thats me off for a week now so i should be on little bit more this week :) xxx


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies!! 26 weeks today only 98 days to go!!
When it comes to shots I won't be getting any. Personally I feel like our society has gobe medicine and antibiotic crazy. My mom back in 85 never got any with me either and said most of the kids that got shots got sick verses I never hsd issues as a kid. I'm also gonna refuse every shot for Eli that I can.


----------



## Rah

dollface85 said:


> Hi ladies!! 26 weeks today only 98 days to go!!
> When it comes to shots I won't be getting any. Personally I feel like our society has gobe medicine and antibiotic crazy. My mom back in 85 never got any with me either and said most of the kids that got shots got sick verses I never hsd issues as a kid. I'm also gonna refuse every shot for Eli that I can.

As long as you fully understand what each jab is for the pros and cons and the full understanding of the disease they are giving the jabs against and can expain to the health professionals why then its your choice and your fully informed that's the main key and they should respect that.

Personally I would much rather have the jabs than risk whooping cough or measles but everyone is entitled to make their choice


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies im 29 weeks today :) 11 weeks to go.

Been pretty emotional this week, feeling down and wanting for comfort lol not that i can get any. ryan is pretty useless. But my neice seen me upset early and gave me a hug and a kiss and asked to see baby lol i have the pik on my phone. She cheered me up but i wasnt in much of a mood today so i past at going to ryans mums for his brother birthday. my birthday is this saturday so i hope i get little more in the mood


----------



## DessyMarie

Hey girls

Sorry I haven't replied in so long. Went in Friday afternoon for the second celetone shot, and they kept me because I had so may contractions, pain, and had dilated further to 2cm. I'm still here, finally decided to pay for some internet since I'll be here most likely until at least Wednesday. They said the baby could come at any time now... so let's hope not. They did some test this morning which is 95% accurate to see if she will come in the next 2 weeks, should have the results by tomorrow morning. Go for an ultrasound tomorrow morning so they can check her weight and the fluids around her. Last week when they checked she was in the 13th percentile, so let's hope it's not gotten worse or, it's gotten better! Depending on the results of that test and the ultrasound, I will be let out Wednesday. If they come back with bad results, I won't be going anywhere. If i do go home, i'll still be on bed rest until Olivia comes. They also told me, I won't make it past 36 weeks no matter what because they will intervene and take her out by that point because of the fluids and her weight. So, I'm just hoping for the best. Sorry for the long update.


----------



## Cherrybump

Dont worry about how long your update is hun we're all here if you need to chat with us. If she can make it to 36 weeks that shall be good right as she will be only be a week from full term. Ryan keeping telling me he was born 6 weeks early which would mean he was born at 34 weeks. 

Your in the best place just now and they will take good care of you. even though you propably dont wanna be in there lol. Hope your results come back good so your only kept in one more night. Just noticed your nearly 30 weeks which means your going to have a tough few weeks ahead of you. You will get there hun. 

'Olivia' You must stay in there little longer for mummy xxxx


----------



## Vidal0123

my prayers are with you! Please keep us updated.




DessyMarie said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied in so long. Went in Friday afternoon for the second celetone shot, and they kept me because I had so may contractions, pain, and had dilated further to 2cm. I'm still here, finally decided to pay for some internet since I'll be here most likely until at least Wednesday. They said the baby could come at any time now... so let's hope not. They did some test this morning which is 95% accurate to see if she will come in the next 2 weeks, should have the results by tomorrow morning. Go for an ultrasound tomorrow morning so they can check her weight and the fluids around her. Last week when they checked she was in the 13th percentile, so let's hope it's not gotten worse or, it's gotten better! Depending on the results of that test and the ultrasound, I will be let out Wednesday. If they come back with bad results, I won't be going anywhere. If i do go home, i'll still be on bed rest until Olivia comes. They also told me, I won't make it past 36 weeks no matter what because they will intervene and take her out by that point because of the fluids and her weight. So, I'm just hoping for the best. Sorry for the long update.


----------



## DessyMarie

Thanks so much for the support! Got the results of the test and from the ultrasound. The test results came back positive which means I'm at higher risk to go into labor in the next couple weeks. Her weight is still low but her fluids came up by 36 points which is amazing! Unfortunately, they're keeping me for another 2 weeks, and will re-assess at the end of that. So, 3 weeks in a hospital for sure for me! I just miss my daughter terribly.


----------



## Apple111

Hi girls , I havnt been on B&B for weeks so thought I'd check in. I hope U r all doing ok. 30 + 1 now, can't believe going to meet little bean soon :) 

I haven't had time to read through all thread since last being on but will try and catch up.

Dessy , fingers crossed everything is ok for you, n Olivia stay nice n comfy inside ur mummy as long as poss (( hugs)) 

Apple xx


----------



## Smanderson

Dessy so sorry your really going through it hun big hugs :hug: you are in the best place for now though hun, i know it will be boring and you miss your little girl but at least in hospital they can do their best to keep baby in your tummy for as long as possible :hugs: thinking of you and Olivia xxx


----------



## dollface85

Dessy positive thoughts to your way!!

Last night I had a really upsetting dream about going into labor early and just lots and lots of bad things happening. Not gonna go into detail cause I'm sure it would upset you as much as it did me. Lets just say the baby/birth/labor nightmares have begun!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww Dessy. I hope they make you feel at home there if they are keeping you in and someone will bring things in for you if you need them. You are in the right place though. and i do hope you get plenty of rest in there. I know it might not be much fun being stuck in bed all day and watching tv but you shall get through these next few weeks :) xxxx

Oh doll ive not had no labor dreams yet hope you dont get to many of them xx


----------



## Smanderson

Dessy, how you getting on hun? No updates from you in a while...is little Olivia here? Hope your both ok xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh yeah dessy how are you getting on?.. 

This baby brain on mines *shakes head* so glad i aint got to long left of working these past 2 days have taking in out of me :(. 

*PEOPLE I CANT REACH THAT FAR** 

I swear some customer you get are blind or just plain rude and make your stretch even if you cant reach the items including the money.. Sorry little rant burst there. I have to keep hanger close to me now to reach items and pull them forward lol other than the i feel like Paige would like to escape by stretching out alot more when i stand up at work. lol xxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Well, they won't be letting me leave until she come. I'm still sitting at 2cm dilated, but my cervix has shortened to 1.6 cm long... and it supposed to be at least 3cm long right now, so that's not good. It's still sitting at she could come at any time. I've also been losing bits of my plug everyday, and little leaks. They said I definitely won't go past 36 weeks, and I have less than 50% chance of even getting to 36 weeks. I'm 31 weeks on Friday, and they said their goal right now is to get me to 34 weeks, but don't think I'll hold out that long. So my guess is she will be here in the next 3 weeks sometime... but no one can really say when. The only sure thing is she will probably be here no later than 35 weeks. So I guess a month tops for me? The good news is that she is a small baby, but she's very healthy. My fluids have also gone up. She's still breech though. In any regular pregnancy that would be fine as there's lots of time, but I may not get that much time.. so here's to hoping she flips heads down asap. 

How's everyone else holding up?

OH! Also, my mother went to the states this week, she will be home Friday, thank god. I was worried she wouldn't be here when I went into labor which would be a disaster as she's my support person because I'm not with the father. But she found lots of preemie clothes down there, and very cute at that! I had a couple from my daughter, but not much as most of them got ruined when she was throwing up on them a lot, and some were just neutral as there's not much here in canada.. not where I live anyway. So I'm glad my baby will have some clothes to wear


----------



## DessyMarie

I forgot to show this. They let me out this past Saturday for 4 hours on a pass, and I went to my re-booked 3D ultrasound. This is my eager baby Olivia on the inside :) She's flexible... feet on face and all


----------



## Vidal0123

Your still in our thoughts! Praying for you and your baby girl!



DessyMarie said:


> Well, they won't be letting me leave until she come. I'm still sitting at 2cm dilated, but my cervix has shortened to 1.6 cm long... and it supposed to be at least 3cm long right now, so that's not good. It's still sitting at she could come at any time. I've also been losing bits of my plug everyday, and little leaks. They said I definitely won't go past 36 weeks, and I have less than 50% chance of even getting to 36 weeks. I'm 31 weeks on Friday, and they said their goal right now is to get me to 34 weeks, but don't think I'll hold out that long. So my guess is she will be here in the next 3 weeks sometime... but no one can really say when. The only sure thing is she will probably be here no later than 35 weeks. So I guess a month tops for me? The good news is that she is a small baby, but she's very healthy. My fluids have also gone up. She's still breech though. In any regular pregnancy that would be fine as there's lots of time, but I may not get that much time.. so here's to hoping she flips heads down asap.
> 
> How's everyone else holding up?
> 
> OH! Also, my mother went to the states this week, she will be home Friday, thank god. I was worried she wouldn't be here when I went into labor which would be a disaster as she's my support person because I'm not with the father. But she found lots of preemie clothes down there, and very cute at that! I had a couple from my daughter, but not much as most of them got ruined when she was throwing up on them a lot, and some were just neutral as there's not much here in canada.. not where I live anyway. So I'm glad my baby will have some clothes to wear


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh Dessy she is beautiful!!!! :hugs: Makes me want one of them scans now LOL

Poor you hun, are you bored stuck in hospital? Are you allowed to go out or anything? I really hope little Olivia manages to hold on in there at least till 35 weeks hun :flower: are you still contracting? Thinking of you and Olivia hun xxxx

As for me and DJ, his head is down so i now feel like there is something "down there!" :wacko: especially when im walking or try and cross my legs :dohh: but midwife also said i have the start of SPD so i dunno which one is causing the pain but im hoping things will ease up as i cant imagine being like this for the next 12 weeks :wacko:

we ordered our furniture and pram :happydance: pram comes today :happydance: and furniture next week - project for hubby once it arrives :haha: im getting through our shopping list now and getting more excited for every thing we order :happydance:

How are you all getting on ladies? Been a bit quiet in here lately x


----------



## kbwebb

dessy im so happy that shes still in there cooking! :happydance: hopefully you'll get to atleast 34 weeks.
i went for my 28 week appointment on tuesday, midwife measured me and said everything is great, she even got excited about 'my perfect round bump' and made the student midwife feel too. she said Lucy is head down already, but i think shes changed back around because she doesnt stay still :haha: tuesday night, i thought i was going into labour, my stomach was going hard and my back hurt alot. i started getting a tightening feeling in my back that slowly went to my front. i rang l&d and they just told me to take some painkillers and didnt really help much. luckily i think they were just braxton hicks, but more painful than usual. it was scary to say the least. :nope:


----------



## Jenny_J

Dessy, glad to hear baby is still in there, I really hope she can stay in there for you, for as long as possible.

Awww I bet premmie clothes are even cuter than average baby clothes, eeeeeeeeee cute!

Baby is being a bit quiet today, im still feeling her move, but the kicks feels a lot lighter today, maybe she is sleepy, or squashed? lol

I have 1 week till I finally get to see a consultant, and have my 28 week check. Also be having a scan, which im looking forward to :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Glad she is still in there hun and i hope she can hold out for another few weeks. Baby girl loves gorgeous to :) xxx

Sm. i think i may have that also but i dont really know. Im going to say to my midwife when i see her about that grinding pain i had and that im getting really sore at work if i stand up i have to rock myself around as her legs keep going up in my ribs and her stretching out hurts to :( ive got really sore back just now from work. i hope it aint spd like and just her touching my nerves lol but its does really hurt when she goes in certain places :(


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Glad she is still in there hun and i hope she can hold out for another few weeks. Baby girl loves gorgeous to :) xxx
> 
> Sm. i think i may have that also but i dont really know. Im going to say to my midwife when i see her about that grinding pain i had and that im getting really sore at work if i stand up i have to rock myself around as her legs keep going up in my ribs and her stretching out hurts to :( ive got really sore back just now from work. i hope it aint spd like and just her touching my nerves lol but its does really hurt when she goes in certain places :(

Oh hun i hope its not SPD :hugs: do you think her head could be down? Can you breathe easier? I have been told thats one way to tell, that and feeling like there is a bowling ball down there :haha:

Looks like we have properly said goodbye to the energetic happy second tri :dohh: LOL well at least we are closer to meeting our bubbies :flower: how long have you left at work hun? I have another 9 weeks :wacko: dunno how im gonna make it through :nope: xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah her head is defo down hun. I can feel her hiccuping down there lol and when she moves her head she must catch my nerves or something as it hurts. Mind how i said was like a grinding feeling when its not like that now it feels like she has just move her head a little and then it goes back lol. 

But it seriously does feel like she i trying to escape with her pushing her legs out above my belly button it soo sore. I had 2 customers as me if i was ok because i had to put my head down to catch my breath and push down on my belly try ing to shift her legs.. I was hoping she was going to be a big baby but i think she might have long legs like her dad lol. 

Ive got 3 weeks left at work (15 working days) thank god as i cant take no more of trying to stretch over the till and pack these bags. They need to let me walk around a little but i dont really get the chance unless i go to the loo and it was pretty busy today :s but then i remember everyone must have just been paid which i thought would have been last week


----------



## Apple111

Hi all , glad to hear everyone ok. Noticed a few mentioned SPD. Consultant diagnosed me with it over Christmas :( very painful at the min but find it most frustrating because I can't be the busy bee I usually am. I already have two boys so finding it hard having to
Rest all the time. Maternity leave starts soon thank goodness.. 

We never found out if we were having a boy or girl .. 8 weeks 3 days n counting:)
Can't wait to meet our little bean now. X

Dessy thinking of u x


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh Cherry poor you hun :hugs: sounds very uncomfortable :hugs: at least you will be off on Mat leave in 3 weeks though hun :flower: then you can spend your time resting and preparing for Pages arrival :happydance:

How cute you can feel her hiccuping :cloud9: DJ is such a wigglebum these days and he kicks so hard now...its so nice to feel him shifting about puts my mind at rest..i'll look forward to the hiccups :haha: 

Apple, sorry your suffering with SPD too hun :hugs: have they made any suggestions how to cope with it? xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hahaha you spell Paige's name like the book page lol.

Aww your lucky to be feeling hard strong kicks i dont feel Paige kicks like that but saying that she does really kick of punch that much lol She is a wriggler and love to stretch out. Im beginning to think this baby is going to have long legs like Ryan lol 

Sorry to hear your have spd apple :( xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Hahaha you spell Paige's name like the book page lol.
> 
> Aww your lucky to be feeling hard strong kicks i dont feel Paige kicks like that but saying that she does really kick of punch that much lol She is a wriggler and love to stretch out. Im beginning to think this baby is going to have long legs like Ryan lol
> 
> Sorry to hear your have spd apple :( xx

LOL whoops sorry hun :blush: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

its ok i thought it was funny lol.


----------



## DessyMarie

Just thought I would update you ladies!

Olivia Isobel Christine Vidal was born this morning at 1:17 AM via emergency c-section. She weighs 3 lbs and 4 ounces! She's absolutely precious. She's in NICU, just needs a little help breathing but other than that is doing great! C-section went well. I'm a little sore but doing great overall. I'll have to post a birth story later as well as a picture! Thanks for all the support :) She made it 3 extra weeks which I'm sure did excellent things for her. I'm absolutely in love, and am now the proud mommy of 2 beautiful daughters!


----------



## Rah

DessyMarie said:


> Just thought I would update you ladies!
> 
> Olivia Isobel Christine Vidal was born this morning at 1:17 AM via emergency c-section. She weighs 3 lbs and 4 ounces! She's absolutely precious. She's in NICU, just needs a little help breathing but other than that is doing great! C-section went well. I'm a little sore but doing great overall. I'll have to post a birth story later as well as a picture! Thanks for all the support :) She made it 3 extra weeks which I'm sure did excellent things for her. I'm absolutely in love, and am now the proud mommy of 2 beautiful daughters!

Congratulations can't wait to see pics take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

DessyMarie said:


> Just thought I would update you ladies!
> 
> Olivia Isobel Christine Vidal was born this morning at 1:17 AM via emergency c-section. She weighs 3 lbs and 4 ounces! She's absolutely precious. She's in NICU, just needs a little help breathing but other than that is doing great! C-section went well. I'm a little sore but doing great overall. I'll have to post a birth story later as well as a picture! Thanks for all the support :) She made it 3 extra weeks which I'm sure did excellent things for her. I'm absolutely in love, and am now the proud mommy of 2 beautiful daughters!

Awwww Dessy congratulation :hugs::hugs::hugs: welcome to the world little Olivia :hugs: im so glad she managed to stay in for the extra 3 weeks sounds like she is doing well :flower: looking forward to your story and piccies!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## dollface85

Dessy!! congrats!! can't wait to see a picture of her!!


----------



## Vidal0123

Congratulations!!!




DessyMarie said:


> Just thought I would update you ladies!
> 
> Olivia Isobel Christine Vidal was born this morning at 1:17 AM via emergency c-section. She weighs 3 lbs and 4 ounces! She's absolutely precious. She's in NICU, just needs a little help breathing but other than that is doing great! C-section went well. I'm a little sore but doing great overall. I'll have to post a birth story later as well as a picture! Thanks for all the support :) She made it 3 extra weeks which I'm sure did excellent things for her. I'm absolutely in love, and am now the proud mommy of 2 beautiful daughters!


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg congrats hun. Oooo my name is Christine haha lol 

glad your both ok xxxxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Thanks everyone! I still haven't gotten to hold her yet, so I don't have too mny pictures, but here is one of her for now :) I will post more when I have some of her out of the incubator.


----------



## kbwebb

shes so perfect! i'm so glad that shes ok and before you know it youll be bringing her home! :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

shes gorgeous hun xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Awwww Dessy shes perfect :cloud9: congratulations on a beautiful little girl what a cutie :flower: xxxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Thanks so much ladies! she's beautiful. Here are a couple more now that you can actually see her outside the incubator and without so much gear! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Dessy you so pretty. Little one is so gorgeous to awww i cant wait to meet paige now. Congrats again hun xxxxx


----------



## dollface85

dessy: she is so tiny but absolutely gorgeous and clearly takes after her mom! look at you!


----------



## Vidal0123

She is precious!!!




DessyMarie said:


> Thanks so much ladies! she's beautiful. Here are a couple more now that you can actually see her outside the incubator and without so much gear! :)
> 
> 
> View attachment 567845
> 
> View attachment 567847


----------



## Smanderson

Awww Dessy she is gorgeous!!! She looks so small such a lovely little buba :flower: how are you both doing? xxxx


----------



## DessyMarie

Thanks girls! I'm in heaven honestly. She started out really rocky, but she's made a breakthrough the last 2 days! She's taking my breast milk through her tubes, digesting every bit of it. She's up to her full feeds, and feeding every 3 hours! She's becoming more alert. She's breathing on her own. I've held her many times now, and I even put clothes on her tonight :D Tomorrow night her IV comes out for good, and I get to bathe her for the first time! She's almost back up to her birth weight. I mean, she's seriously doing well! They think she'll be there for another 3-4 weeks, but that's amazing seeing she was 2 months early! As for me, I'm doing really well. Very busy though between going to the hospital and being back at home for my oldest daughter. Monday we're finally introducing them, now that Olivia is stable! Needless to say... I'm in pure heaven and so so in love. I'm down 11 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight. So honestly, perfect all around! 

Enough about me and my little angel. I've been so busy I haven't asked how all of you have been doing?!


----------



## DessyMarie

Thought I would share 2 more pictures xD.... I can't resist. I love showing her off.


----------



## kbwebb

shes so so beautiful dessy! seeing her has made my day.. in a non stalkerish way i mean! :haha: hopefully it won't be long before you bring her home with you! :thumbup:


----------



## DessyMarie

kbwebb said:


> shes so so beautiful dessy! seeing her has made my day.. in a non stalkerish way i mean! :haha: hopefully it won't be long before you bring her home with you! :thumbup:

Awe thanks! I've always said, the biggest compliment you could give to me, is telling me how wonderful or how adorable my babies are to me! And I'm glad she made your day, she certainly makes mine. I'll be posting a picture of my girls together at some point too! .... On a side note; don't go popping your baby out as early as I did :p It's no fun leaving them in a hospital while you go home. It happened with my first too. She was at 34 weeks though, which made a huge difference for her all around! She was only there for 3 weeks.


----------



## rooster100

Dessy!! She is absolutely stunning! Well done! You look wonderful too! I'm glad she is doing well! Enjoy every minute with her! Your the first of our April thread to have the LO! Xxx


----------



## kbwebb

DessyMarie said:


> Awe thanks! I've always said, the biggest compliment you could give to me, is telling me how wonderful or how adorable my babies are to me! And I'm glad she made your day, she certainly makes mine. I'll be posting a picture of my girls together at some point too! .... On a side note; don't go popping your baby out as early as I did :p It's no fun leaving them in a hospital while you go home. It happened with my first too. She was at 34 weeks though, which made a huge difference for her all around! She was only there for 3 weeks.

I even showed my OH and he commented how cute she was, and wished her well :thumbup: I know sometimes i wish she was here and say i'm sick of being pregnant but then i remember that she still needs to 'cook' for a bit longer , although some days i feel like shes going to break her way out the way she bounces around :haha: I think my mum said when i was born at 32 weeks i was in the hospital for 6 weeks, and i know how hard it was for her. although she did say that as soon as i got home she stopped using a feeding tube and put me traight on a bottle and i ended up turning into a sumo wrestler baby :blush:


----------



## DessyMarie

Thanks rooster!!! :D And Yeah... kwebb, you want her in there as long as possible. Take it from me. I still get upset thinking that my body let my little angel down. Even with the bed rest.. it wasn't enough. But I'm lucky I held on 3 weeks longer. They only took her out because she was breech, feet right in my cervix, and it was a matter of hours before I would have been fully dilated, and they couldn't risk my waters breaking.


----------



## kbwebb

don't get upset! your body did everything it could, it made a strong little girl. there would of been nothing you could of done differently, and youve got all of our support :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

She is so gorgeous hun. glad she is doing well 3 weeks will pass before you know it and she'll be heading home with you.

AFM: nothing really new being having alot of pain on top of my tummy and it tighens up but i think that was trapped gas lol and i was hungry to. Seem to get alot of period pains now but its more through the night. i think it may be due to work though because weekends im fine no trouble at all :s. Happy to say this is my last working week :) and then im on mat leave so happy as i just cant focus no more at work. Specail when customers thing im so bendable to reach whatever they have..*i sit down lol* far do's to when im standing but sitting i just cant reach.

Just glad to say i have 7 weeks to go now(tomorrow) until her due date people keep asking do i think ill go early in a way i hope i make it to 37 weeks first then go whenever. Just not sure how to tell what my contractions are lol Yes im that blonde but with these tighest being sore bloody sore i could easly mistake them for contractions (but i defo know these aint.. Im just talking out my butt right now as im bit freak out that is nearly all over and well i know when the times comes to go to hosp. Hope ryan is home aswell since he works one day a week and its a night job. 

Just little rant out lol 

Glad your both doing well again Dessy makes me realised just how long we all have left until our little ones make their appearance xxxxx


----------



## Rah

Dessy shes beautiful!! Looking like she's loving the cuddles 
Don't think your body get her down she's a strong little lady and will get stronger everyday will be home with you and her big sister before you know it xx

Cherrybump Im worrying about the whole contraction thing as well last time I was in slow labour for 4 days and had an epi as soon as I hit 4 cm as she was back to back and I hadn't slept in 5 days 
I'm worrying i will think it not the real thing till its too late ha ha


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol im a first time mum so ima bit unsure what to execpt in pain wise lol When i get my period im usually crippled over because it hurts so much. so i dose up on fem max and hot water bottle lol. At least i know ill have you girls here if i need yous lol xx


----------



## Rah

I have never had period pains so that will be a new one as well !

I will def be here cheering everyone along and even more so when I finish work in 4 weeks if I make it that long


----------



## DessyMarie

Well I'm really glad to hear you're all doing great! Minus those amazing pains that come with pregnancy. I can't wait for you all to have your bubbas.. and then see pictures of them! 

And sorry! I'm going to post more pictures just because I love to show her off! :D Hope you guys don't mind....


----------



## dollface85

Awe dessy she is getting bigger!! So exciting! I can't wait till you get her home and we get more piccies!


----------



## Jenny_J

Aawwwww Dessy she is beautiful. :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Of course we dont mind lol you can post as many as you like hun. we love seeing her :) xx


----------



## DessyMarie

More pictures of my sweet girl!


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies, 

How we all doing??? Cant believe how fast these last couple of weeks have gone by - so exciting :happydance:

little update from me, we had a fright this week as my BP went mega high on Monday and my face/lips swelled up to mick jagger lips and i had to go to the hospital. They said Baby D was measuring 28 weeks!! So we went back today for a scan but the scan was great, he is measuring on target and weighs 3lb 4oz (same as Olivia when she was born Dessy!) and my BP is down :thumbup: they are going to monitor my BP weekly and i have to have another scan in 4 weeks to check he is growing ok :thumbup: They are worried it could be the start of preeclampsia :growlmad: ohhh and he is in breech position now :dohh: 

Dessy - Olivia is so beautiful i love her pics she is just so so cute :flower: How is she doing? When can she come home?


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh no Sm. you should check out the spinningbabies.com people keep posting it lol sur eit was .com if not google it lol. Paige's head is still down and is 1/5th engaged i read in my notes lol. I do hope you manage to spin that little dougie around lol im going to pinch my sister gym ball to help get baby more engaged if i can lol 

Dessy she looks really good how are you managing yourself? must be a pain going back and forth but it shall all be worth it lol xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ps OBEM time ladies


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Cherry :hugs: will check out spinningbabies :thumbup: i have one of them balls too, when do you think we should start using them?? They said today not to worry that he is breech there is time for him to move again. He was head down on Monday and had been for weeks :dohh: Typical LOL xxxxx


----------



## Rah

I use my ball every night sit on it about 2 hrs just little bounces and circle hips baby gone from breech to transverse to head down over last 4 weeks 
Also really the only comfy position I can get into when watching tv


----------



## Smanderson

Thank Rah :flower: I'll start using it now :thumbup: i didnt know you had to move about on the ball too? Thinking about it i probably have seen them doing that circle hip and bouncing on OBEM though :thumbup:

Does it really take that long to get baby to move? Did you feel your bubba move Rah?

My little pudding is so naughty - he was in the perfect position for weeks and suddenly moved :dohh: then at the scan yesterday every time the tech asked me to move so he could get a better view, the baby moved too so it was no clearer :haha: cheeky little wotsit :haha:


----------



## kbwebb

thought i'd share my 4d scan pictures with you ladies! she was being naughty and kept covering her face with her arms but we managed to get a few good pictures :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







6723_4446191988766_1216915610_n.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1









485278_4446738802436_55520589_n.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









487236_4446192308774_648805413_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









539455_4446191908764_969986792_n.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 1









182635_4446192068768_1460727877_n.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> thought i'd share my 4d scan pictures with you ladies! she was being naughty and kept covering her face with her arms but we managed to get a few good pictures :thumbup:

Awwww KB she is gorgeous :flower: what a cutie :hugs: my little man doesnt like to cooperate for scans either :haha: but its great you managed to get some good pics :flower:


----------



## Rah

Don't know how long for baby to turn I never felt it I think it was while I was asleep 
I am determined for baby to be In right position after dd was back to back 

You have time really good photos there kb she's going to be a cutie


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Rah, i'll keep up the ball exercises till he comes, hopefully that will make him turn and stay there :thumbup: xxx


Ohhh i just saw the cutest onesie set in mamas and papas, it lovely and bright and so so cute but £18 for a onesie, vest, hat and bib :dohh: i really am tempted to go get it on payday though - im in love :cloud9: 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-4-piece-set-brights/s0010389/type-s/


i wasnt even going there, i was on my way home from ASDA :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww maybe he's having a bit of play time in there first lol. I think around 35 weeks but i aint sure lol im going to start around then just to help the progress lol 

Ive just realised after pming a comment to someone i had a message from you lol so sorry hun i must have got distract its been there since just after my birthday lol x


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun, i started on the ball last night and will do a bit a night from now on i think :thumbup: after this week im not confident we will make it to 40 weeks so i think if i can get him to turn and keep him in the right position it wont matter so much if he has to come early :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Good idea hun. might have to buy my own ball lol instead of going over to mums all the time. I think if you start now you should have a good chance he's spin back lol. I would love to come little early to and not go the full 40 weeks but i can see me getting to over 39 weeks lol 

I hope im like my mum and my sister and ryans mum lol they all went early. mum was day early with me lol ryan was 6 weeks early and allison was 3 days early lol


----------



## DessyMarie

My baby girl is officially 2 weeks old today! 3 lbs and 8 ounces :D Doing fantastic! You girls are all getting closer! Can't wait to be hearing about all of the stories and seeing pictures!


----------



## rooster100

She is sooo cute! She looks very well doesn't she! Can't wait for us to all start joining you! And believe she is two weeks already! Xx


----------



## kbwebb

shes so beautiful! :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww dessy she looks like a little cutie pie :).. cant wait to join you with the piks. :)

That me officially on mat leave yay!!! so i bought a baby sling, jeggin's (stretchy skinnies) and a black knitted cardgain lol hoping i dont over wear this man hoodie as its harder to tell im pregnant in lol


----------



## Vidal0123

I have had a rough Friday! I was involded in a car accident yesterday. I am sore, My neck really hurts. I went to Hospital and Isaiah was on the monitors for several hours and seems to be doing good, But I am worried. I have to keep my head up. I hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh no hun. hope your ok. glad little one is doing well. keep us posted on how you doing xx


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies, how you all doing? Feels like ages since we were all on this thread!!

Congrats again to Doll on the birth of Elijah he is gorgeous! :flower:

Dessy how is Olivia doing?

xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks for posting on this thread sm was having hard time looking for it lol


----------



## Rah

Its mad how its our turn to start having babies seems like the other week I was testing !! 
Guess its time to start getting organised and buy some bits in and pack my bag well buy one 1st dint think my pack of nappies will go far 

I have def started nesting never had it last time and I'm usually tidy but this is ocd at its best ha ha house actually sparkles I hoovered my doorstep yesterday now that's not normal
Baby behaving but has been over active twisting and kicking in there, had a few bh but that's it I'm hoping baby us still head down after the acrobats it was doing yesterday never seen my abdo do such odd shapes ha ha 

How are you??


----------



## Smanderson

No worries hun, seems a shame to have gone the whole prego together and miss out on the last few weeks :flower:

Rah i have my bags packed now LOL i still need to put a few extra bits n bobs in like a book etc :thumbup: defo worth having it all ready now though its only a few weeks away :flower:

Nesting has defo not strted for me yet :dohh: hope it kicks in soon though :thumbup: great that baby is so active hun :flower: my little man has days of big wiggles and days where he seems to sleep lots :haha: think he is going to be like his dad and nap a lot!! Although thats probably a good thing :happydance:

As for me, i have high bp and lots and lots of tests but they seem to be happy with how im doing as they keep letting me home which im grateful for :flower: DJ is growing on target :D i love when i feel him shuffle about in there xxx


----------



## Rah

Glad they are happy with your bp 

Baby was started kicking extra when dd talks to it which is so cute ages made up even when it manages to kick her


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies!! I was not expecting babt this early! I had nothing ready! When they started asking me all these questions at the hospital about my birthplan etc. I was like its half done. At home. Un printed lol. So yeah ladies get your hospital bags done etc. April babies are coming early!


----------



## Smanderson

awww bless thats so cute :flower: i havent noticed anything like that with DJ but will look out for it now and hopefully he will do a bit more wiggling today :D xxx


----------



## Smanderson

What sort of things did they ask hun? i havent a clue what to put on a birth plan :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Rah my little one is like that to.Be more wriggling now that before i guess i just can feel her alot more now. I think she might have popped out as she was 1/5th engaged lol. 

I have my bags packed and ready to go. Ive done my birth plan to. Just kept it simple as i dont want to have the epi- lol.

Copied and pasted from my laptop lol

Birth Plan: 



* I wanna do gas and air for pain relief

* My mum and Ryan only in room at all times with me.

* I would like to give birth lying on the bed ( to help get progress along walk around)

* I have no objections with my baby being monitored if need be

* Would prefer not to have the epidural at all

* If labor slows down i'm open to what ever help is avalible 

* I would like Ryan to cut the cord

* Once baby is delievered i would like skin to skin contact

* I plan to breastfeed.

* If baby needs to be taken away from me i would prefer Ryan to go with her.

* Deliver Placenta ( I would prefer to have injection to speed it up)

Hope thats same help for you Sm lol. I went looking online for what to put on it. I know they may not stick to it but hey ho its there so they got a rough idea. Just need it printed off.


----------



## Rah

My plan so far is what random questions I have asked in my mw app she has wrote them in my notes and adds to them each time I mention something

So far
No medical students or junior drs -I work with them so more out of embarrassment than anything lol
Lights dimmed
Intermittent monitoring if situation allows
To be as active as I wish 
Birth pool if available
Mw to cut the cord once stopped pulsing
To have vit k injection
Skin to skin as soon as possible 
Breastfeed when able


----------



## Jenny_J

Iv got all my stuff ready, just one last wash of moses basket bedding to do, then im all ready. Hopefully she wont come early though, as im having a planned section, I don;t want it to turn into an emergency


----------



## Cherrybump

I spoke to my midwife about my pain. turns out i have UTI

I just posted a thread about how to tell if you contracting as my midwife as me if i was and i honestly couldnt say as i know some girls cant feel them. If you guys could and know lol could you give me some advice on the thread or here :)xxxx


----------



## Rah

I haven't been shopping yet so don't have a Moses basket yet guess I should start soon ha ha

As for contacting I don't know really was really painful across my tummy then stop but this was my slow labour proper labour started in my hip I just thought it was sore coz I lay in bed all day feeling sorry for myself ha ha 
Not much help I know I'm kind of thinking of this ad my 1st time and its all going to go textbook no hip labour


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks for the advice on the birth plan Cherry and Rah :hugs: i will write one out and pop it in my notes :thumbup:

Sorry you have a UTI cherry try not to worry hun i used to get them loads when i was in my mid 20's dunno why but as long as you drink plenty of fluids it should pass :flower: i have heard they can bring on contractions in pregnancy but hopefully your midwife has checked you over to make sure your all ok :hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny i finally got some socks in my hospital bag :haha: ohh i have to wash the moses basket sheets toooo i forgot about that!! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup: xxx


----------



## dollface85

smanderson: its like the ladies before stated, they ask for what you wanna use for pain management, if you have picked a pediatrician, if you would except a blood transfusion for you or the baby if needed, which shots do you want the baby to have etc. 

But there is a lot they don't ask but you want to probably mention like who you want in the room, if you would agree to an episiotomy, if you want the cord to stop pulsating before they cut it, if you want skin to skin immediately. I didn't have to time to tell them anything but they didn't do anything I didn't want them to do.. of course do to his age I couldn't get skin to skin immediately etc. 
In the heat of the moment a lot of that planning goes out of the window, but there are certain things I would have been upset about if they had done like an episiotomy but even though they never got my birth plan and everything happened super fast they didn't do anything I wasn't ok with.


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny i finally got some socks in my hospital bag :haha: ohh i have to wash the moses basket sheets toooo i forgot about that!! Thanks for the reminder :thumbup: xxx

Lol I better get at least 1 pair in there for home day. Ohh carrier bags too, for dirty clothes. :-D


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , thought I'd pop on and see how you are all going on, 3weeks 2days to go for me:) I had a scan on Tuesday and the said they thought baby was 7lb 11 already !! I went to see consultant on Thursday and they have decided to test me for diabetes ?? They have said they will induce me at 38 weeks if bloods dhow this is the case..Apparently this can make baby grow bigger than normal..sdp still a pain literally lol.. But just getting on with it.. Can't wait to meet our bean...bags r packed n birth plan 
done.. Few bits n bobs to do at home but more or less sorted....

I was getting a little nervous about labour..I've been through it twice so u would think I'd be ok but prob because I know what's coming lol...I then watched a African woman give birth on you tube into a banana leaf n thought what u moaning about haha .. So I'm fine about it now :)

I've been told head well engaged n getting loads of pressure down below so 
hopefully may be movement soon !! I'll keep bouncing on my ball..

I've not read all thread but will catch up.. 


Hope ur all doing ok 

Ps...baby pics are beautiful dezzy

Carrier bags for dirty clothes good idea :) I must have packed my bags 3
times now . I have one for me , one for baby, and a small one for oh in 
delivery room..

Take care 
Apple xxxxx

Happy mothers to be day :)


----------



## Smanderson

Wow Apple your dates are coming round super fast!! Crazy how the time is flying now :happydance: i cant wait to see all the April baby pics!!!! :happydance:

Good idea Jenny, will put a bag in now :thumbup: do you know if the hospital provide towels or if we need to take one in? I dunno if it varies between hospitals, just seems to take up a lot of room in the bag if i can avoid :thumbup:

Thanks Doll, seems like a lot to think about :wacko: i'll have to start asking some questions at my midwife appointment :flower:


----------



## MrsClark24

I'm due 19th! I can't wait!


----------



## Cherrybump

Sm i asked my midwife what they should have. Well i meant i asked if i run out of pads will they have extra there incase i run out lol she said yeah. So next time you see your midwife i would ask her or one of the people who does your scans. 

Ohhhh getting sooo close :)....

xxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:
 

> Sm i asked my midwife what they should have. Well i meant i asked if i run out of pads will they have extra there incase i run out lol she said yeah. So next time you see your midwife i would ask her or one of the people who does your scans.
> 
> Ohhhh getting sooo close :)....
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks hun, i have an appointment on Tuesday so i'll ask them then :thumbup: will bombard them with questions :haha: but i'd rather ask and not feel silly walking in with too much or too little stuff :thumbup: 

Sooooo exciting :happydance: cant believe we will all have our babies soon :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

I would ask your hospital about the towels hun. But I imagine you would need to take your own in, as towels are going to get blood on them, and im pretty sure then they cant use them for other patients. Your better off with your own hun lol, imagine being given a towel someone else had used? uurrgg....get a visitor to bring you in a fresh one every day :)

My right boob leaked loads through my top this evening lmao, was weird.


----------



## dollface85

he is out of the billy lights and looks awesome! so cute, had to share!

https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6971/cam00325e.jpg


----------



## Smanderson

Awwww Doll he is gorgeous!! :cloud9: i bet you cant stop staring at him :hugs: what a cutie xxx

Jenny, your so right about the towels, i didnt even think of that :dohh: that would be gross using a towel someone else had bled on :sick: i'll just leave the one i have packed and have a pile for hubby to bring in if needed :thumbup: thanks hun :flower:

Ooohh leaking i think that must be a good sign for bf'ing if thats what your planning to do.. I still have colostrum but not lots :shrug: i worry a lot so i dunno if that will affect how i produce milk :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Awwww Doll he is gorgeous!! :cloud9: i bet you cant stop staring at him :hugs: what a cutie xxx
> 
> Jenny, your so right about the towels, i didnt even think of that :dohh: that would be gross using a towel someone else had bled on :sick: i'll just leave the one i have packed and have a pile for hubby to bring in if needed :thumbup: thanks hun :flower:
> 
> Ooohh leaking i think that must be a good sign for bf'ing if thats what your planning to do.. I still have colostrum but not lots :shrug: i worry a lot so i dunno if that will affect how i produce milk :dohh:

Awwwww Doll he is beautiful :-D

Yeah im planning on breastfeeding. I didn't leak when pregnant with my other kids. I dont think leaking or not leaking during pregnancy effects if you can breastfeed hun. 

Just done some house work, and got hubby to help set up the incubator for the snake eggs. :-D


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> Awwwww Doll he is beautiful :-D
> 
> Yeah im planning on breastfeeding. I didn't leak when pregnant with my other kids. I dont think leaking or not leaking during pregnancy effects if you can breastfeed hun.
> 
> Just done some house work, and got hubby to help set up the incubator for the snake eggs. :-D

Ohh i just assumed it did :dohh: i make things up in my head sometimes LOL :haha: im going to try and bf too but i dunno how it will go would be nice to do it and would defo save money :thumbup:

What snake do you have? Im not very good with reptiles to be honest im more of a dog person :flower: xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww Doll he is beautiful :-D
> 
> Yeah im planning on breastfeeding. I didn't leak when pregnant with my other kids. I dont think leaking or not leaking during pregnancy effects if you can breastfeed hun.
> 
> Just done some house work, and got hubby to help set up the incubator for the snake eggs. :-D
> 
> Ohh i just assumed it did :dohh: i make things up in my head sometimes LOL :haha: im going to try and bf too but i dunno how it will go would be nice to do it and would defo save money :thumbup:
> 
> What snake do you have? Im not very good with reptiles to be honest im more of a dog person :flower: xxxClick to expand...

Yeah me too, I didn't breast feed my other two, but im very determined this time, im going to do it and that's that haha. 

Well I used to breed corn snakes on a fairly largeish scale before I found out I was pregnant. I had about 70 snakes then, but sold quite a few, I have about 18 now, and one naught pregnant corn snake (she decided to become pregnant using last years sperm from a mating) I hadn't planned on any hatchlings this year, due to having baby, but moma snake had other ideas lol.

I keep corn snakes, house snake, king snakes, rat snake and a royal python :) as well as my 2 crazy cats lol


----------



## Smanderson

Wow thats a lot of snakes!! Maybe she could sense your prego hormones and fancied joining the party? hehehe 

Are they a lot of work? I havent ever had one but i have 1 very big dog and he is enough work for me LOL he's a Rhodesian Ridgeback and we treat him like he is our baby :haha::blush:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Wow thats a lot of snakes!! Maybe she could sense your prego hormones and fancied joining the party? hehehe
> 
> Are they a lot of work? I havent ever had one but i have 1 very big dog and he is enough work for me LOL he's a Rhodesian Ridgeback and we treat him like he is our baby :haha::blush:

Not really that much work, they get fed once a week, spot cleaned/watered every few days, and temps checked daily. That's the bear minimum. I like to get them out for a hold, and to try and get some good pics of them, when they let me lol. Bbabies nakes can be hard work though, they need a lot of daily monitoring and record keeping, to make sure they are healthy, and they make so much mess, tipping the water over every day lol, but my Siamese cat is more work than the snakes lol, he is a little git!

Awwwww them dogs look so cute :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Awwww super cute Doll. :) x

Ive not leaked at all lol but i have had on the odd day sore boobs but nothing huge. I determined to breast feed so i hope it all works out :(

Im defo taking my own towel to thats kind of minging to think some one else may have use the town before hand xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awwww super cute Doll. :) x

Ive not leaked at all lol but i have had on the odd day sore boobs but nothing huge. I determined to breast feed so i hope it all works out :(

Im defo taking my own towel to thats kind of minging to think some one else may have use the town before hand xx


Ummm i just tried to post this and it says i have to wait until few second to post :| weird


----------



## dollface85

Thank you mommas! I have stared at that picture for hrs!

I started leaking colostrum at 20 weeks and am now pumping good amounts. My bbs never got bigger while pregnant. Now they are gradually filling up. But he nurses said whether you leak while pregnant or your bbs grow or not don't really indicate whether or not you can breastfeed. You'll. Just find out after the first few days. I'm hoping my supply picks up.... I know its only been 6 days and I am producing enough to feed him which I'm so happy about!


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny, that dont sound too bad, especially once your used to it :thumbup: our dog has 3 walks a day and lots of feeding and fussing :winkwink: he's not well today poor little sausage :nope: back to the vets we go! They do look cute but they are very naughty and hard work - worth it though :flower:

Cherry i get sore boob days too :thumbup: tends to be that day i leak a teeny bit of colostrum and then things go back to normal :shrug: 

Doll, someone told me the more baby feeds the more your body will produce, its a balancing act cos it takes time for your body to produce it and i hear the baby hits a hungry patch when there isnt enough milk but they said not to worry about that as your body will catch up! I dunno if this is true for everyone but they seemed to think so! I guess time will tell for all of us :thumbup: im glad your doing so well hun and i hope i can follow your lead :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

dollface85 said:


> Thank you mommas! I have stared at that picture for hrs!
> 
> I started leaking colostrum at 20 weeks and am now pumping good amounts. My bbs never got bigger while pregnant. Now they are gradually filling up. But he nurses said whether you leak while pregnant or your bbs grow or not don't really indicate whether or not you can breastfeed. You'll. Just find out after the first few days. I'm hoping my supply picks up.... I know its only been 6 days and I am producing enough to feed him which I'm so happy about!

Aww hun, it must be so hard being in your position, but at least baby boy is A ok :) When your little boy gets to your breast to feed it will be so much easier. 



Smanderson said:



> Jenny, that dont sound too bad, especially once your used to it :thumbup: our dog has 3 walks a day and lots of feeding and fussing :winkwink: he's not well today poor little sausage :nope: back to the vets we go! They do look cute but they are very naughty and hard work - worth it though :flower:
> 
> Cherry i get sore boob days too :thumbup: tends to be that day i leak a teeny bit of colostrum and then things go back to normal :shrug:
> 
> Doll, someone told me the more baby feeds the more your body will produce, its a balancing act cos it takes time for your body to produce it and i hear the baby hits a hungry patch when there isnt enough milk but they said not to worry about that as your body will catch up! I dunno if this is true for everyone but they seemed to think so! I guess time will tell for all of us :thumbup: im glad your doing so well hun and i hope i can follow your lead :flower:

Nah it's not too bad, I enjoy doing it, else I wouldn't keep them :)
Oh no whats wrong with your pup? I hope he feels better soon!




Cherrybump said:


> Awwww super cute Doll. :) x
> 
> Ive not leaked at all lol but i have had on the odd day sore boobs but nothing huge. I determined to breast feed so i hope it all works out :(
> 
> Im defo taking my own towel to thats kind of minging to think some one else may have use the town before hand xx
> 
> 
> Ummm i just tried to post this and it says i have to wait until few second to post :| weird

We should all be breast feeding buddies :)


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah great idea - would be so good to have the extra support :thumbup:

I dunno, we took him to the vets twice now and they have taken some blood which they are testing so hopefully we will find out more later :thumbup: poor thing, havent seen him this rough before :nope: wish hugs made things better :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Yeah great idea - would be so good to have the extra support :thumbup:
> 
> I dunno, we took him to the vets twice now and they have taken some blood which they are testing so hopefully we will find out more later :thumbup: poor thing, havent seen him this rough before :nope: wish hugs made things better :dohh:

I hope it's nothing serious hun. Im sure the vets will be able to fix him up good :)


----------



## Vidal0123

Congrats to all the babies!!


----------



## Rah

Hi well I have finished work today so can how relax and wait for baby 

I b'fed dd till 10months did not leak/change size before she arrived 
I intend to feed this time as well 
They way I had feeding described to me was every feed baby has/time you express the order us going in for the next meal so if book is drained body will produce a bit more for the next feed so baby will have enough 

I am not a snake person can look but def not touch or have one in the house 
I remember staying at a mates once after a night out slept on the floor to wake facing an empty tank snake had escaped but I hadn't even noticed the tank going bed lol never got ready and home so fast when hung over lol
I'm a dog person as well we have a staff he's fab so protective over dd and me now I'm preg remember when we brought dd home he sat between her and visitors was quite funny totally understand why they are called the nanny dog


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Jenny, im hoping its just an infection and fingers crossed they will have some antibiotics to help him kick it :thumbup: 

Rah you must be so happy to have finished work now :happydance: i am written off sick this week and dunno if i will be back in but i dont officially finish for another 4 weeks :dohh:

I hope our dog is like that too :flower: he does like kids as he realises Kids = food :haha:


----------



## Rah

Can't believe I have actually finished didn't think I would ever see the end got 5 full weeks till due date this is going to be one clean sparkling house lol


----------



## Smanderson

hehe i just been on a cleaning spree too :haha: its nice to have the time to do it all :flower: 

brrrrrrrr its cold today :cold:


----------



## rooster100

I'm signed off too girls, I'm so sore all the time I don't know how I would physically work! Bought a baby bath today! 
Only 20 days til April! I have never looked forward to the month of april so much in my life! X


----------



## Cherrybump

Me either. Seem soo soo close doesnt it lol x


----------



## Jenny_J

Rah said:


> Hi well I have finished work today so can how relax and wait for baby
> 
> I b'fed dd till 10months did not leak/change size before she arrived
> I intend to feed this time as well
> They way I had feeding described to me was every feed baby has/time you express the order us going in for the next meal so if book is drained body will produce a bit more for the next feed so baby will have enough
> 
> I am not a snake person can look but def not touch or have one in the house
> I remember staying at a mates once after a night out slept on the floor to wake facing an empty tank snake had escaped but I hadn't even noticed the tank going bed lol never got ready and home so fast when hung over lol
> I'm a dog person as well we have a staff he's fab so protective over dd and me now I'm preg remember when we brought dd home he sat between her and visitors was quite funny totally understand why they are called the nanny dog

Lol mine cant escape. I have locks on the vivariums. 





Smanderson said:


> Thanks Jenny, im hoping its just an infection and fingers crossed they will have some antibiotics to help him kick it :thumbup:
> 
> Rah you must be so happy to have finished work now :happydance: i am written off sick this week and dunno if i will be back in but i dont officially finish for another 4 weeks :dohh:
> 
> I hope our dog is like that too :flower: he does like kids as he realises Kids = food :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> Fingers crossed hun.
> 
> I left my work place. Id not be able to afford the childcare after baby is born. Plus its a min wage job, so unless I desparatly need to, id rather be a housewife for a couple of years.


----------



## Rah

Money for child care is something we need to work out my mil had dd so paid nothing really but looking into it child minder is £35 a day so will be working 2 days in the week and a weekend day but full time hrs


----------



## Jenny_J

Rah said:


> Money for child care is something we need to work out my mil had dd so paid nothing really but looking into it child minder is £35 a day so will be working 2 days in the week and a weekend day but full time hrs

I wouldn't even make enough money to put 3 of them in childcare. And hubby can get over time on wkends easy, and it pays 3 times more than what I can earn. I will probably do some free courses if I can, I have to do something, else il go insane lol.


----------



## dollface85

Also breast feeding is such a connection its harder to produce when Elijah is at nicu. I try to look at a picture of him when I pump but I always produce/leak/fill up significantly more when holding him or just in his presence.
He has latched on to bbs but isn't strong enough to stay on yet, but since last night has been taking full bottles which is awesome. Behavioral specialist said he is doing exceptional for his age.
gahh can't wait for you guys to have babies already BUT no more preemies! Lol


----------



## Apple111

dollface85 said:


> Also breast feeding is such a connection its harder to produce when Elijah is at nicu. I try to look at a picture of him when I pump but I always produce/leak/fill up significantly more when holding him or just in his presence.
> He has latched on to bbs but isn't strong enough to stay on yet, but since last night has been taking full bottles which is awesome. Behavioral specialist said he is doing exceptional for his age.
> gahh can't wait for you guys to have babies already BUT no more preemies! Lol

He is beautiful x


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww such a lovely piky. I know i so excited to meet my little bundle now. Loads of ladies are having their babies lol 

Ive got midwife at 1.50 so ill going to tell her im been having pain still on my side but today its been much much better. but even still i think its better to get more advice from her and put my mind at rest
xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

dollface85 said:


> Also breast feeding is such a connection its harder to produce when Elijah is at nicu. I try to look at a picture of him when I pump but I always produce/leak/fill up significantly more when holding him or just in his presence.
> He has latched on to bbs but isn't strong enough to stay on yet, but since last night has been taking full bottles which is awesome. Behavioral specialist said he is doing exceptional for his age.
> gahh can't wait for you guys to have babies already BUT no more preemies! Lol
> 
> View attachment 580403

Sounds like he will be out in no time hun, not long to wait now. 

I see mums wanting their babies out asap, and im like nooooooooo, stop moaning and let them cook. lol. 

im 33 weeks today

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/582408_10151309279670264_1538492247_n_zps1770d244.jpg

here are a couple of pics from our 3d scan

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/482265_10151306182760264_1683478503_n_zps395ca9fe.jpg
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/644316_10151306181940264_821314101_n_zps1a842ec0.jpg
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/544332_10151306183730264_862531159_n_zps9c7eaf5c.jpg


----------



## dollface85

Ahh Jenny look at that bubba!! Those feetsies and that yawn ;) and your bump is all nice and round!!


----------



## Vidal0123

My appt today went well. Isaiah is weighing 6.5 pounds and measuring 1.5 weeks ahead. Bp was slightly high at 134/86 and there was 30 Mg/G protein in my urine. I have had PRE E in previous pregnancies so I need to monitor especially with the swelling, headaches, and occasional blurred vision. HR for Isaiah was 149. Cervix has shortened and started to soften but still closed. I go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Smanderson

Aww Jenny im loving the pics!! Such a lovely bump pic :flower: and those scan pics are making me jealous LOL i really would love a 3d scan :cloud9:

Doll Elijah is so adorable i love that pic of you two together :hugs:

Ohh no Vidal i hope its not Pre e again :hugs: good news they are monitoring you now though hun at least you know they will catch it if it does turn in to that :flower:

Anyone else got carpol tunnel going on? I seem to have developed every annoying pregnancy symptom LOL :dohh:

Ohhh and i was lurking on another thread and someone mentioned Ewan the dream sheep which i had never heard of but all the reviews are fantastic, its supposed to help bubs sleeping (although i think more effective after the first few weeks) I want one!!!! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Easidream-...SN7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363120186&sr=8-1


----------



## Cherrybump

whats a carpol tunnel?


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> whats a carpol tunnel?

Its when you get a funny feeling down your arm and your fingers go numb sometimes pins and needles ...I hear it goes after the baby arrives so its just annoying really :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

Smanderson said:


> Aww Jenny im loving the pics!! Such a lovely bump pic :flower: and those scan pics are making me jealous LOL i really would love a 3d scan :cloud9:
> 
> Doll Elijah is so adorable i love that pic of you two together :hugs:
> 
> Ohh no Vidal i hope its not Pre e again :hugs: good news they are monitoring you now though hun at least you know they will catch it if it does turn in to that :flower:
> 
> Anyone else got carpol tunnel going on? I seem to have developed every annoying pregnancy symptom LOL :dohh:
> 
> Ohhh and i was lurking on another thread and someone mentioned Ewan the dream sheep which i had never heard of but all the reviews are fantastic, its supposed to help bubs sleeping (although i think more effective after the first few weeks) I want one!!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Easidream-...SN7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363120186&sr=8-1

I want that dream sheep it's sooooo cute! And the reviews look very good!


----------



## rooster100

Vidal0123 said:


> My appt today went well. Isaiah is weighing 6.5 pounds and measuring 1.5 weeks ahead. Bp was slightly high at 134/86 and there was 30 Mg/G protein in my urine. I have had PRE E in previous pregnancies so I need to monitor especially with the swelling, headaches, and occasional blurred vision. HR for Isaiah was 149. Cervix has shortened and started to soften but still closed. I go back in 2 weeks.

I really hope you don't have pre E, but I guess you know the signs and if you get any headaches or swelling to get to hospital to get checked out :hugs:
Sounds like everything else is all good though! :happydance:
I keep asking if they can tell my babies weight etc and they say no:dohh:
X


----------



## Smanderson

The sheep is super cute :flower: i have ordered one now, hope it is as good as the reviews :happydance:

I was only told a guesstimate of baby's weight at the growth scan, i dunno if they can do it normally but i have been told by others that their guesses are usually well out LOL so maybe its better not to have any ideas :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hey everyone, what you all been up to today?

Iv been trying to get the final bits together for the childrens fancy dress, for Fridays red nose day. Freya is going as a angel, and Leo is going as a zombie lol. Just need to get red spray for his hair, glitter spray for hers, and some face paint. 

Im trying my best to turn my fear of the section and possible infection (stems from my 1st section - it was terrible) into excitement about meeting my baby, it's a slow process, but im getting there.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww Jenny sounds like their both going to have a fun day lol

My back ache as eased off alot more now which im super chuffed about lol just rolling my hips back and forth on this ball lol ready for paige to greet the world i know she needs to cook little longer but with all these babies popping out i just wanna meet mines lol xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> Awww Jenny sounds like their both going to have a fun day lol
> 
> My back ache as eased off alot more now which im super chuffed about lol just rolling my hips back and forth on this ball lol ready for paige to greet the world i know she needs to cook little longer but with all these babies popping out i just wanna meet mines lol xx

I hope so :) im going to take a couple of photos of them before I send them into school, im about as excited as they are, I love dress up days :)

Thank God for that, maybe you over did it with the cleaning earlier, and it just needed a rest?

I know what you mean hun, its a very exciting time indeed :)


----------



## Vidal0123

I had a growth scan, thats how i know the weight.



rooster100 said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> My appt today went well. Isaiah is weighing 6.5 pounds and measuring 1.5 weeks ahead. Bp was slightly high at 134/86 and there was 30 Mg/G protein in my urine. I have had PRE E in previous pregnancies so I need to monitor especially with the swelling, headaches, and occasional blurred vision. HR for Isaiah was 149. Cervix has shortened and started to soften but still closed. I go back in 2 weeks.
> 
> I really hope you don't have pre E, but I guess you know the signs and if you get any headaches or swelling to get to hospital to get checked out :hugs:
> Sounds like everything else is all good though! :happydance:
> I keep asking if they can tell my babies weight etc and they say no:dohh:
> XClick to expand...


----------



## dollface85

So I'm going back to work tomorrow till Elijah graduates from NICU. I luke the idea of having distractions. But worried about being able to pump every 3hrs.


----------



## Vidal0123

WOW! You are brave going back that early!



dollface85 said:


> So I'm going back to work tomorrow till Elijah graduates from NICU. I luke the idea of having distractions. But worried about being able to pump every 3hrs.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeh i think i did jen.

Doll: oooh going back pretty earlier hun. Once the little one is out are you taking some mat leave?


----------



## Rah

dollface85 said:


> So I'm going back to work tomorrow till Elijah graduates from NICU. I luke the idea of having distractions. But worried about being able to pump every 3hrs.

Can understand why you want to go back I wouldn't be able to concentrate at all! 
Check with hr I know my work have to provide a lockable room which is comfortable to express in and a separate fridge to put your milk in not where everyone puts their lunch! 
I'm almost positive my breastfeeding mw told me that this is law in UK but was 3 years ago I stopped when I went back to work only because I work 13hr days with babies so when one cried well you can guess


----------



## DessyMarie

Doll Elijah is adorable!!!!! And what a great birth weight!

Ladies you are all getting closer and I really really can't wait to start hearing about it and seeing pictures!

Olivia came home today, a day away from 5 weeks old! She's doing perfectly and an itty bitty 5 lbs but amazing! I'm doing great. My stress levels are so much better now that I have my two baby girls home together. My milk supply dropped to almost nothing, but I tried everything possible out there and it's back up again! I will give an updated picture soon! She's absolutely beautiful and looks like me :D Perfect angel. It was a scary processs the last 5 weeks though. She stopped breathing numerous times, and couldn't seem to get her off her oxygen or caffiene. But all is well now and I'm so overjoyed it's unreal almost. She's perfect!


----------



## Rah

That's fab news that she's home with her family must be amazing feeling after such a long 5 weeks 
Autumn must be excited having her little sister home well untill all the crying starts 

Well nothing to report here my back is slowly giving up on me 
I still don't have a girls name so what's the bets my team yellow is pink just because I don't have a name lol


----------



## Smanderson

Awww Dessy thats fab news!!! So glad she is home with you now :hugs: cant wait for more pics!!! :flower:

Doll you are brave going back so soon but hopefully it will mean more time with Elijah when he comes home :hugs: 

LOL Rah im sure once you see your gorgeous bubs a name will come to you :flower: i love the name Phoebe for a girl :thumbup: 

Cherry hows your back pain hun? xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

whoooo, congrats that baby is now home dessy ..

my back has eased off alot. on tuesday i had the midwife and see when they press so hard around your belly i think she manage to shift whatever wad causing the pain lol its been sore but not as sore. i need to take it easy though. i finishef my antibiotics and was told to take paracetamol to. if i gets worse ive to go to gp if still having problems ive to go to hospital. but i feel so much better. when she measured my belly it measured 27.3 cm so a week ahead lol think ill have a good size baby around 8lbs lol. yesterday i was having some period pains so im hoping not to long now lol. also got my third class today ekkk! xxx

hows everyone else xx


----------



## Smanderson

Im glad your feeling better hun :hugs: maybe Paige was resting on a nerve or something? :shrug: ooohhh exciting do you think she could be here soon then hun? :happydance: 

Im so excited to meet DJ but a little scared too :wacko:


----------



## dollface85

Yay dessy and olivia!!

And unfortunately I have to be back at work cause DH hasn't been able to find work. He has an interview today so fingers crossed!


----------



## Smanderson

dollface85 said:


> Yay dessy and olivia!!
> 
> And unfortunately I have to be back at work cause DH hasn't been able to find work. He has an interview today so fingers crossed!

Aww no that must be such a worry for you :hugs: best of luck to hubby for his interview :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

I would like to think she wasnt to far off lol i told midwife about those period pains she thinks it might be the start of something to but doesnt want me to go to early lol. Im not to fussed now lol ill be 37 weeks on sunday so any day now would be nice. 

Aww i see doll fingers crossed the interview goes well for him xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> I would like to think she wasnt to far off lol i told midwife about those period pains she thinks it might be the start of something to but doesnt want me to go to early lol. Im not to fussed now lol ill be 37 weeks on sunday so any day now would be nice.
> 
> Aww i see doll fingers crossed the interview goes well for him xxx

:o OMG Cherry sooooo excited for you hun :happydance: they say they are term at 37 weeks so really wouldnt worry hun especially as your measuring ahead :hugs: wow this is super exciting news :hugs: keep us posted wont you hun xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I so will lol. If im not on here ill be posting on facebook lol which you'll defo see. Just went for a nice hot bath so relaxed now :)

How have you been? xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

I'll be checking both loads LOL great idea to relax hun i hear it can help things along plus its good to relax now as you will need your energy for labor :hugs:

All good here, my bp was up again yesterday :dohh: but they let me home so they cant be too worried and i feel ok :thumbup: been getting a weird pesure in the lower bit of my bump like he is trying to get out LOL its not in my lady bits though so i dont think its anything more than a naughty little bean hanging around :haha: xxxx


----------



## dollface85

Thank you ladies! He got the job!!! And it pays really well! So happy.

And cherry I had those period like pains from 28-29 weeks and a little bit.more watery discharge which now seems to have been amniotic fluid leaking. So I think she is coming!


----------



## Smanderson

Yaaaayyyy!!!!!! Ohh Doll im so happy for you :hugs: whoop! Congrats to hubby he must be so pleased :D even better that it pays so well :happydance: xxxx


----------



## dollface85

Sm: thank you luv! Such a load of my shoulders! 
Also forgot to mention they moved Elijah from NICU to the intermediate nursery which is the last stop before he comes home. There he has his own open room which can be closed off so a lot more room for DH and I. Also breast fed last night! He really latched on ouch lol he kept opening his mouth really wide and attacking my boob. The cutest thing ever! He is getting more and more active, alert etc. Ill post more pics later so you can just see the difference in him!


----------



## Smanderson

Awww bless him! Such great news and it must be nice to have some space and a bit of privacy :thumbup: Have they given you an idea when he might come home? Bless him, He needs his milk to grow strong :flower: so cute :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooooh i keep seeing in the march thread the girls having period like pains to eeeek! 

*come on paige i know you'll be here very very soon* 

Congrats to your husband doll glad he got the job and it pays really well. :) Good news on baby to like Sm said more space for you guys :).. 

I stop getting discharge last week but it pick up again this week :s so if im anything like you she could be here very very soon... :D:D:D:D:D 

Sm if i dont post anything on facebook for a few days you know ive gone lol but ill probs posted something hahaha xx


----------



## Smanderson

ohhh Cherry i just cant wait to see you have your little bean in your arms :cloud9: cant believe how close she is now :happydance: look at that little cutie in your scan pic! She is going to be here so so soon :happydance: xxxxx

Hubby and i are convinced im going to still be sitting here at 42 weeks waiting for our little man :haha: I been reading up about when they are here, the magazine practical parenting & pregnancy has a book with it this month and its really good! Tells you all the bits n bobs to expect including the colour and frequency of their poop!


----------



## Jenny_J

Im so happy for you Doll, it wont be long before he is home with you now :) And huge congrats on your o/h's job XD

Ohhhhhh Cherry, im excited and nervous for you, il be keeping my eyes open on fb for your updates :)

Im currently moody and tired, im not sleeping, and the other kids keep on waking up early due to the earlier sun rises....aaarrrrggggg.

On a good note, I have a new member to the scale family, I took him in from a friend yesterday :)

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/184817_168280796647659_1517778145_n_zps37b89e10.jpg

The kids got dressed up for red nose day yesterday
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/537529_10151314884555264_957495516_n_zps60bb77f6.jpg


----------



## dollface85

They haven't revised their original 4-6 week time frame but I think it will only be about 2-3 more weeks. I'm awake pumping right now... its weird waking up every 3 hrs for a pump bot baby.

Cherry sounds like she is coming, could still be a week or two. I had those period like pains on and off for 3 weeks and extra disharge for about 2. But we have learned they come when they wanna come.

Jenny you are so brave! I'm not really scared of snakes but definitely not comfortable holding one! Lol


----------



## Jenny_J

I am not that brave, just snakes don't scare me. However, put a wasp, bee or other flying or hopping beast near me, and I turn into a squeeling woman, flapping my arms and running round in circles haha.


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol im not a huge snake fan could touch those things lol wasp doesnt really bother me though lol. Beattles get on my nerves if i see them. Spiders i get paper and a cup and put the down the loo lol.

Thanks doll im hoping she wont be to far off now. 

Im super bored today. Ryan stayed up bloody later must have be around 5am :s dunno if thats cause he's working the night but either way im stuck to this seat until he budges lol im uncomfy and so bored and its pouring down with rain lol. Cant wait no movies as i dont think ryan has the serve on so i cant even watch charmed :( we shit... 

The rain is pretty heavy up here today i hope no more snow comes with it lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Aww Jenny your kids are adorable :hugs: loving their outfits :flower: and the snake looks so tiny im not sure but i think i wouldnt mind it :thumbup: if it was any bigger i would scream like the wussy wuss i am :haha: also im petrified of spiders!!! I even ended up squealing and climbing on to a chair in the office for a spider the size of an ant :blush: embarrassing much! :blush: 


Doll, thats good they havent changed it, means you can at least have a set time you know he will be coming home :flower: bet you cant wait now eh? Wish away the weeks with us :hugs: Whats it like pumping? Do you use a manual one? I have seen some threads where they say use an electric one but others have told me they are too much :dohh:

Cherry kick him outa bed hun, lazy so n so LOL tell him your bored and its his job to entertain you :haha: I told hubby yesterday that he has to fuss me even when im no longer prego as i still have BEEN prego so it still counts :haha: poor thing, im such a meanie hehe :blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol up now, think it was going on 1 o clock when he got up so i pinch the couch. got some period pain again lol xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

I believe Im loosing my mucous plug!


----------



## Cherrybump

just seen the pik hun defo looks like it. There are piks on google if you wanna check but im aint ever going to look at that again lol x


----------



## Vidal0123

LOL! Yea its gross! Like a big goey snot!




Cherrybump said:


> just seen the pik hun defo looks like it. There are piks on google if you wanna check but im aint ever going to look at that again lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

lol. i kinda want mines to go but i dont cause it looks minging x


----------



## kbwebb

so happy for you dollface, he's so adorable! 
has anyone got any advice on breast pumps? Ive got a tommie tippie closer to nature manual, it was on offer at tescos at the time so DF just picked it up.

Ive been having really back back ache the past few days, it hurts to stand up straight and i feel so uncomfortable. i think i'm getting to the point where i'm tierd of pregnancy now and cant imagine being like this another 5-7 weeks, but as long as she stays in there and is happy, i'll just have to deal with it :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry at least you cat hog the soda now :thumbup: eak period pains!! Any other signs yet hun? I think my MS is back :( been feeling sick all day :dohh: bloody sickness!!


Whoop Vidal :happydance: another April baby looking like they coming early :baby: xxx


Agreed, mucus plugs are minging :sick: no sign of mine yet :thumbup: you dont have to show them it do you??


----------



## Smanderson

KB i know what you mean, totally fed up with being prego but cant see this bubs coming any time soon :wacko: i have the same pump but no idea if its any good :shrug: i got mine for £8 and i dont fancy the prices of those electric ones - mega bucks!!! :wacko:


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope nothing else but this period pain for now. Ive had to go on the ball lol cause the pain killers having really took the edge of it. 

Ive got that pump to but mines wasnt as cheap as 8 pound lol it was half price though. tommy tipee manual pump.

Are we all breastfeeding? Im hoping to pump aswell for having milk when i go outside lol


----------



## Rah

I have the medula swing electric pump I used it with dd well worth the money it was on offer for £80 when I got it I'm sure I had a boots voucher as well so paid less
Def less hassle than a manual one attach and press go 10 mins later all done I would prob get cramp in my hand with manual ha ha
I didn't mind spending the money as I expressed every night so hubby could do the 10pm feed did that from 6 weeks had a great stock so never gave formula even with porridge etc 
Can't wait to feed again was so hard to stop stupid eotk getting in the way lol 

I have no signs of anything happening at all got bad back aches but think that's more to do with not being comfortable when I sleep 

Will def be waiting for your updates with progression I'm sure I will be last to go


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Hope everyone is well! Not long now! I'm planning on breastfeeding! 
Having troubles walking anywhere now because of pain in my back/ribs and it feels like I have a bowling ball wedged between my legs! 
I'm in so much pain all the time! :(
No mucus plug or labour signs yet. X


----------



## Jenny_J

Lmao Smanderson that sounds so funny, but so do I with flying bugs too, guess we all have some things that totally creep us out. 

Iv never used a breast pump before, but I got the tomee tipee manual one, so will see how that goes when the time is right. 

I really hope my plug doesn't come away, so paraniod of going into labour before the section.


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry keep bouncing on that ball and Paige will be here in no time :happydance: 

Poor you Rooster :hugs: i noticed when DJ's head is down i get real bad back ache and that bowling ball feeling but he seems to move out again and the pain goes away, will be interesting to see where he is at on our scan this week :thumbup:

LOL Jenny it was funny, they were all rolling about laughing at me as i had my big prego belly resting on the top of the chair as i clung to it for dear life :haha: really hope you can hold out for your section hun :hugs: how long till your booked in?

Rah did you notice if BF helped with weight loss? I really REALLY need the extra help :haha: its not the ONLY reason i wanna BF but it will probably encourage me through the painful times :winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

Smanderson said:


> Cherry keep bouncing on that ball and Paige will be here in no time :happydance:
> 
> Rah did you notice if BF helped with weight loss? I really REALLY need the extra help :haha: its not the ONLY reason i wanna BF but it will probably encourage me through the painful times :winkwink:

My mums said that when she breastfeeding her babies they literally sucked the weight off! She said she has ever been as slimas after she had me! I think you still need to eat well and walk but the bf really helps! Yr right it is good motivation for the painful times! X


----------



## Rah

It did help with the wt loss until I hot to 8 weeks the hv was concerned dd wasn't gaining as much as she wanted I did point out she was following the centile but not good enough so the told me to eat chocolate and cake so I did (don't need any encouragement there) that's when I started to gain lol 
Not this time though I'm going to loose 4stone before I go back to work in Jan well that's the plan


----------



## Smanderson

Whoop!!! Thanks Rooster am chuffed with that :happydance: bring on the BF'ing :happydance: i dont get much choice on the walking front, we have a big orange dog that demands 3 walks a day :thumbup: i defo want to get back in to slimming world too, really love the food and my group are so fab i have missed them but couldnt pay £5 a week to be told im getting fat when im growing a person LOL although it may have stopped me putting on so much :blush:


----------



## Smanderson

Rah i just seen your message, you must have hit send while i was typing out mine LOL thanks for the advice hun :thumbup: i will try and keep off the cakes as much as i can!! Ooohh 4 stone i WISH i could lose that much :flower: i could do with losing about 5 LOL i had extra weight pre pregnancy :blush: but will do my best to get as much off as poss :thumbup:

I just found a bag full of freebies from when i went to the baby show last September :happydance: its only bits n bobs like tea bags and wipes LOL but there was an infracol in there too i didnt realise we had that :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Cherry keep bouncing on that ball and Paige will be here in no time :happydance:
> 
> Poor you Rooster :hugs: i noticed when DJ's head is down i get real bad back ache and that bowling ball feeling but he seems to move out again and the pain goes away, will be interesting to see where he is at on our scan this week :thumbup:
> 
> LOL Jenny it was funny, they were all rolling about laughing at me as i had my big prego belly resting on the top of the chair as i clung to it for dear life :haha: really hope you can hold out for your section hun :hugs: how long till your booked in?
> 
> Rah did you notice if BF helped with weight loss? I really REALLY need the extra help :haha: its not the ONLY reason i wanna BF but it will probably encourage me through the painful times :winkwink:

I should find out on Thursday, fingers crossed. 

Im very determined to breastfeed this time.


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> I should find out on Thursday, fingers crossed.
> 
> Im very determined to breastfeed this time.

Eak!!! How exciting! You will know exactly when you get to meet your bubby :happydance: thats going to be amazing :cloud9: you will be able to relax and enjoy the last weeks of pregnancy knowing your special date :cloud9: 

I can imagine i will end up jumping at every twinge for the next 5 - 7 weeks LOL :dohh:


----------



## Rah

I need to loose more but 4 will make me happy very happy


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> I should find out on Thursday, fingers crossed.
> 
> Im very determined to breastfeed this time.
> 
> Eak!!! How exciting! You will know exactly when you get to meet your bubby :happydance: thats going to be amazing :cloud9: you will be able to relax and enjoy the last weeks of pregnancy knowing your special date :cloud9:
> 
> I can imagine i will end up jumping at every twinge for the next 5 - 7 weeks LOL :dohh:Click to expand...

I am very excited and nervous. I have a feeling labour might start before my date though :-/


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> I am very excited and nervous. I have a feeling labour might start before my date though :-/

Have you had any symptoms hun? I will keep everything crossed you make it to your date :flower: if you have had symptoms might be worth mentioning when they discuss your section date :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I heard Bf'ing it a good way to help you loose weight althought my sister never did lol or so she says. Ill be trying to keep up walking and breastfeeding lol. 

Still having those period pains :S lol got little back ache but i think thats just gas


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> I am very excited and nervous. I have a feeling labour might start before my date though :-/
> 
> Have you had any symptoms hun? I will keep everything crossed you make it to your date :flower: if you have had symptoms might be worth mentioning when they discuss your section date :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

I had no symptoms when I went into labour before lol, no contractions, just very very bad period cramps, and got to 8cm that way, but without proper contractions my cervix was all rolled up one side, so had to have a section, after 30 hrs of labour. I was alone and 20 years old, then caught a nasty infection. So had a planned section with my 2nd child and that was much better. And hopefully this time it will go ok too. 



Cherrybump said:


> I heard Bf'ing it a good way to help you loose weight althought my sister never did lol or so she says. Ill be trying to keep up walking and breastfeeding lol.
> 
> Still having those period pains :S lol got little back ache but i think thats just gas

It depends what you eat, if you eat crap food you wont loose weight. If you eat healthy it should fall off, so iv been told.


----------



## Smanderson

I really hope im like the ladies that do lose whilst BF'ing :haha: would be gutted not to :dohh:

Good sign your still having them hun, must be things are happening :thumbup: 

I just been looking through those bundles i got off netmums and the are amazing, so many things still have their tags on :o really we could have gotten away with not buying anything new :thumbup: but we only got things we love so hopefully wont have too much unused things :thumbup:


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny_J said:


> I had no symptoms when I went into labour before lol, no contractions, just very very bad period cramps, and got to 8cm that way, but without proper contractions my cervix was all rolled up one side, so had to have a section, after 30 hrs of labour. I was alone and 20 years old, then caught a nasty infection. So had a planned section with my 2nd child and that was much better. And hopefully this time it will go ok too.

Oh wow, how did you know you were in labor with no contractions?? cripes! I cam see why your worried hun, hopefully your docs will be monitoring you properly :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> I had no symptoms when I went into labour before lol, no contractions, just very very bad period cramps, and got to 8cm that way, but without proper contractions my cervix was all rolled up one side, so had to have a section, after 30 hrs of labour. I was alone and 20 years old, then caught a nasty infection. So had a planned section with my 2nd child and that was much better. And hopefully this time it will go ok too.
> 
> Oh wow, how did you know you were in labor with no contractions?? cripes! I cam see why your worried hun, hopefully your docs will be monitoring you properly :hugs:Click to expand...

The pelvic pain was unbearable, so I called L &D and they told me to go in, they did an internal and said I was 3cm dilated. Leo was stuck in my pelvis, very lucky he didn't become distressed. 

If I get them pains that dont go il be going in to get checked


----------



## Smanderson

Cripes! Its a good job you called and got them to check you out!! will bear this in mind if i get any very painful cramps :wacko: Defo get your bum down there and get checked out if you get anything like it this time hun :hugs:


----------



## dollface85

I am pumping every 3 hrs and currently only getting between 1.5-3 oz a session. Im hoping it picks up!! When I go see him we try to breast feed and he does latch on most of the time but his little jaw isn't strong enough to stay on for long yet. 

Breastfeeding/pumping burns anywhere from 400-800 calories a day, and it does make you hungrier so if you make sure you fill yourself up with good stuff and don't exceed in consumption the calories you burn you will lose. 

I'm gonna attach a pic of me day after delivery and 1 week PP (excuse the slight nudity) and I really think that constant pumping made me lose water weight and any extra. After a session I feel hungry and tired like you just worked out. 

also attaching pics of Elijah, today he had graduated from an incubator to a crib!! so exciting! you can click the pics to make them bigger!


----------



## DessyMarie

dollface85 said:


> I am pumping every 3 hrs and currently only getting between 1.5-3 oz a session. Im hoping it picks up!! When I go see him we try to breast feed and he does latch on most of the time but his little jaw isn't strong enough to stay on for long yet.
> 
> Breastfeeding/pumping burns anywhere from 400-800 calories a day, and it does make you hungrier so if you make sure you fill yourself up with good stuff and don't exceed in consumption the calories you burn you will lose.
> 
> I'm gonna attach a pic of me day after delivery and 1 week PP (excuse the slight nudity) and I really think that constant pumping made me lose water weight and any extra. After a session I feel hungry and tired like you just worked out.
> 
> also attaching pics of Elijah, today he had graduated from an incubator to a crib!! so exciting! you can click the pics to make them bigger!
> 
> View attachment 583185
> 
> 
> View attachment 583189
> 
> 
> View attachment 583193
> 
> 
> View attachment 583195
> 
> 
> View attachment 583197



OMG he is so cute! And looking good :D


----------



## DessyMarie

Sorry I realize I just posted a whole bunch of pictures, but they're all so cute I couldn't chooose! 

Cherry, like Doll said I started having those period like pains, contarctions, and back pain around 27 weeks... and from there I got to 29 weeks and was 2 cm dilated. It does sound like she's getting ready for an entry into this world! Also, I had a lot of mucus which I'm sure was bits of my plug, and LOTS of discharge. When I hit 4 cm, I ended up having the baby that night, but I had started spotting, so keep an eye on all of those things. 

Doll... everything you have to say about Elijah I can completely relate to because I've now had 2 babies in NICU and I know what it's all about. My first daughter stayed longer because she wasn't a very good eater, this one had breathing issues which is what kept her so long, and because she was VERY tiny. 

As for you other ladies, time is really getting close and I'm so excited for all of you. I do wish Olivia would have stayed in 2 weeks more, but I was able to meet her sooner, and everything I went through with her made me so much stronger. So I'm very excited for all of you. I know I've been on cloud 9 since she's gotten stronger. Especially having her home. I don't get to take her out yet since she had breathing issues... it's like i'm on house arrest now, but I don't mind because at least I get to spend it all with her to myself!!!! :D So in love. 

All of you ladies have been amazing, and I'm so glad I had the support from all of you. I may not be on much these days, but I still check from time to time to see any updates and who is closer to meeting their babes! Enjoy the pictures :)


----------



## DessyMarie

More pictures :D.... that's the last I swear! For now.


----------



## dollface85

Aww dessy she looks soo good! She definitely filled up and is so pretty!! And just keep posting pucs I love seeing how she is progressing!!

Now Elijah just needs to tackle feeding. He is taking partial bottles every once in a while and hope he really starts taking them cause he ain't coming home otherwise!


----------



## rooster100

Dessy and doll yr babies are so gourgeous!! Thanks for the lovely pics! It's my birthday tray and so nice to wake up to hear such good news about both yr little ones! They are doing so well! 
Doll yr pp body is fantastic! Well done! Congrats on yr DH getting the job I bet yr delighted!! 
Hope all other april mummy's are doing well and happy st Patrick's day ;) x


----------



## Jenny_J

OMG soooooo many cute baby pics!!!!! squeeeeeeeeeee XD


----------



## Cherrybump

awwww those piks are super cute. glad elijah has moved into a crib.

thanks for the info dessy ill be posting on here as i go along lol ive now worked out how to use my phone on this site so i can keep you posted to.


----------



## rooster100

Happy 'being term' cherry!! You are fully cooked now!! X


----------



## Smanderson

Aww lovely pics ladies :flower: such gorgeous bubbies!!! 

Happy term Cherry :hugs: any more progress/symptoms?

Anyone else been getting/had loads of BH around 34/35 weeks? Even woke in the night and couldnt sit up as my belly had gone so solid - not so easy to get out of bed for pee stop!!! :wacko:


----------



## dollface85

Thank you! Oh and about the breast pumps I'm using lansinoh double electric breast pump and really like it. Its originally around $130 but I'm on this FB group where moms trade and sell stuff in my area and I got it for $50 with a vest which helps so much when pumping. For instance I'm pumping right now hands free! 

Ahh and now that we all are starting to have our babies we should start our own thread at baby club where we can post pics, talk abour bf'n, sleepless nights etc"


----------



## Apple111

Beautiful baby pics ladies xx 38 weeks tuesday for me.. Lots of BH day n night , no show of plug yet..I am hoping that I start a bit earlier mainly due to being told baby is big.. Just a bit worried about interventions..hopefully go smoothly..it is what we are made for after all :)

I'm bf hopefully.. I got amanual Pump given from a close friend and bought an electric , hoping to express if I can to let oh help out which he is really keen to do..I've not bf b4 so bit nervous about it. Any tips appreciated x

Apple xx


----------



## Jenny_J

dollface85 said:


> Thank you! Oh and about the breast pumps I'm using lansinoh double electric breast pump and really like it. Its originally around $130 but I'm on this FB group where moms trade and sell stuff in my area and I got it for $50 with a vest which helps so much when pumping. For instance I'm pumping right now hands free!
> 
> Ahh and now that we all are starting to have our babies we should start our own thread at baby club where we can post pics, talk abour bf'n, sleepless nights etc"

My life thats a lot of money for a pump, great bargain hunting skills. I just bought a cheap manual. 

Great idea about the baby club April babies thread :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Just lost some of my plug :-/ no pain or contractions though so nothing going on, it's just made me a bit paraniod about preterm labor, as if I wasn't paraniod enough lol. Me and hubby have dtd the past 2 nights, im thinking maybe thats what has done it. So sex ban for hubby now.


----------



## Rah

I have had a total of 1 bh I think not noticed any others 

Been and got the bedding and Moses basket today so excited I want to put it up now ha ha


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Sm yeah im 37 weeks today :) no more symptoms hun just few period pains and thats it lol mum thinks could be cause im on the ball alot :D lol need to get my butt on it again i gave myself a break this weekend lol xx


----------



## Vidal0123

Just found out due to my 24 hr catch i need to be induced at 37 weeks because of my pre e


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry get on that ball!! :haha: need to get on mine too, not been on it for about a week! Whoops :dohh:

Jenny i really hope you manage to keep bubba in until your section date :hugs:

Vidal im sorry to hear you have pre e :hugs: but on the bright side, you get to meet bubs sooner and also he will be term so he will be healthy and you have a couple of weeks to finish getting ready :thumbup: must be a shock though :hugs:

Rah what bedding did you get? I was so confused with the moses basket, i got some fitted sheets for the base and 3 blankets 2 were cellular and one was like a knitted thing...

Apple i have seen a few threads about bringing labor on and they suggest evening primrose oil, bouncing on your ball and walking and going up and down stairs x


----------



## Rah

Vidal0123 said:


> Just found out due to my 24 hr catch i need to be induced at 37 weeks because of my pre e

sorry to hear you have pre-e but not long till you get to cuddle your lo



Smanderson said:


> Cherry get on that ball!! :haha: need to get on mine too, not been on it for about a week! Whoops :dohh:
> 
> Rah what bedding did you get? I was so confused with the moses basket, i got some fitted sheets for the base and 3 blankets 2 were cellular and one was like a knitted thing...
> 
> Apple i have seen a few threads about bringing labor on and they suggest evening primrose oil, bouncing on your ball and walking and going up and down stairs x

I bounce on my ball every night for about 2 hrs I really hope its doing something! hubby even brought it upstairs last night when I was bathing DD so I could sit on it ha ha

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/gingerbread/2655/ this is the collection we got so excited
The moses basket is for downstairs so I have fitted sheets for the base and it comes with a quilt
For the cotbed (baby will be sleeping in this from day 1 as did DD) fitted sheets and the quilt (for show) I then have cellular blankets to swaddle baby for a few weeks then into the dreampod (sleeping bag type thing) 
There is so much stuff out there that looks nice but really not needed but so hard to say no to lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Cherry get on that ball!! :haha: need to get on mine too, not been on it for about a week! Whoops :dohh:
> 
> Jenny i really hope you manage to keep bubba in until your section date :hugs:
> 
> Vidal im sorry to hear you have pre e :hugs: but on the bright side, you get to meet bubs sooner and also he will be term so he will be healthy and you have a couple of weeks to finish getting ready :thumbup: must be a shock though :hugs:
> 
> Rah what bedding did you get? I was so confused with the moses basket, i got some fitted sheets for the base and 3 blankets 2 were cellular and one was like a knitted thing...
> 
> Apple i have seen a few threads about bringing labor on and they suggest evening primrose oil, bouncing on your ball and walking and going up and down stairs x

Me too hun, fingers crossed, legs crossed lmao.

How is everyone?

My little one is wiggeling quite a bit this morning.


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i will have to get off my butt wont i lol.

Oh Vidal sorry to hear is pre-e. But its only another 2 weeks until you meet little one now. 

Ive still not had any another signs yet. But thats ok i guess i'll just have to keep bouncing my little heart out an try to bounce more than i do lol but i roll my hips on there aswell. 

Not huge curry fan so thats out the window. and im not having sex lol as im not with ryan anymore so thats out to lol. Ive heard people mention nipple stimulation :S but im not sure how affective that will be. 
so its just the ball for me :). I have a coffee table i use to help balance me aswell. Or if you lean forward and roll i think it helps. Still not sure which side she is lying on though. I just hope she aint back to back by the time i go into labor these babies move around so much lol so im hopeing leaning forward gets help it the right place xxx


----------



## Rah

Cherrybump said:


> Ive still not had any another signs yet. But thats ok i guess i'll just have to keep bouncing my little heart out an try to bounce more than i do lol but i roll my hips on there aswell.
> 
> Not huge curry fan so thats out the window. and im not having sex lol as im not with ryan anymore so thats out to lol. Ive heard people mention nipple stimulation :S but im not sure how affective that will be.
> so its just the ball for me :). I have a coffee table i use to help balance me aswell. Or if you lean forward and roll i think it helps. Still not sure which side she is lying on though. I just hope she aint back to back by the time i go into labor these babies move around so much lol so im hopeing leaning forward gets help it the right place xxx

Im a week behind but had no signs either
Curry is making me sick and has done since I found out I was preg gutted as I do like a curry every now and again 
I heard the nipple stimulation has to be for about 1hr 3 times a day to get anything from it 
I told hubby last night we need to have sex and lots of it he said no coz it wont get baby out so that's out for me as well
Im not sure what position lo is in either im convinced it did a few turns the other night and is not breech lol will find out tomorrow at mw app
I had back to back labour last time so im leaning forward as much as possible this time as well or crawling on all 4s when playing with dd it hurts but might help lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol. i still get movement in the middle of my belly like normal so im hoping she is one one of my side and not back to back. So we'll both been leaning forward as much as possible lol xxx


----------



## kbwebb

hope all you ladies are feeling okay!
The suns out today, its not really hot but its put me in a great mood :thumbup: I got the last few bits for Lucy and me yesterday (cotton wool, maternity pads, breast pads etc) I remembered to pick up some sheets that you'd use for toilet training a toddler, incase my waters go in bed, and for after with all the bleeding :thumbup:

My SIL got me an exercise ball so i'm sitting here bouncing about on that, and MIL said i can have her TENS machine when I go in labour for pain relief so i'm really happy about that! 
I also got some rasberry leaf tea, so i'll be drinking that later I hope its nice! :coffee:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sounds like your prepare hun. lol 

I wanna get the capsules and my mum was like you better ask the midwife about them first to make sure they are ok to take :s i never even ask eek! lol. 

Ill go on my ball little later on normally when i watch the soaps lol. Ive been nesting a little :| i shifted my bed over few inches so i could turn the cot around and make little more room to get into the bedroom lol did this all myself. make a right mess to and tided it up. Trying to chase this darn tiny spider from the back of the bed but i hide lol so ive its there before i go to bed ill catch it. Dont wanna sleep with it :(. just need ryan to pop the lamp plug in behind the cot and turn both plugs on for me as i now cant reach behind it lol.

Need to go make food to. but first i need to sit down as both times needing little pee my right side start to hurt pretty sore to but its gone. 3 times is done that so far last few seconds just need to keep my back little straighter from being hunched over.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kbwebb

Cherrybump said:


> Sounds like your prepare hun. lol
> 
> I wanna get the capsules and my mum was like you better ask the midwife about them first to make sure they are ok to take :s i never even ask eek! lol.

i asked my midwife and a woman who is like a support worker, who used to be a health visitor/midwife they both recommended the tea/capsules, so did the woman in holland and barrett. you just have to be atleast 32 weeks which you are, and gradually increase your intake. I'd have the capsules because theyre meant to be better, but i can't swallow tablets at all i have to snap them and drink like a pint of water :blush:


----------



## Rah

Might pop to Holland and barrett next day or so I'm sure I have 5/6 weeks left the baby won't be coming any time soon lol

Hope you find that spider I wouldn't sleep lol

Tour of labour ward tonight if I can stay awake lol
They are renovating the real ward so will be interesting to see it now its due to be completed by the3rd April and open fully the 9th so I can have another tour of the new one if I haven't popped so will be one of the 1st in the new ward


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Kb going to get my sister to chim me to Holland and Barrett on saturday then :)...

I went back to more bloody cleaning :| but now im bouncing on the ball.. ryan has music on so its easier to bounce to lol


----------



## Vidal0123

I lost more of my plug today clear and brown.


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, glad ur all doing ok, I went for look around delivery rooms last week and midwife showed u how to use ball. She said bouncing and leaning forward on it helps keep baby in position. U do feel a bit weird on it but helps my back.. No show for me yet.. Loads of pressure down below n lots of BH..really dragging now:) just gonna try and relax whilst I can :) hard with 2 boys ;)... See consultant on Thursday so see what they say x 

Keep bouncing ladies xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol nothing for me either. Need to get back on this ball though. Was on it for 45 mins then needed to pee trying to stand up and my legs where stuck in places. xxx


----------



## Apple111

Vidal0123 said:


> I lost more of my plug today clear and brown.

Exciting xx


----------



## rooster100

This is so exciting eveyone looking for signs! We are getting their girlies! 
I have no signs what-so-ever. Baby is still really up in my ribs and causing me alot of pain and it feels like my ribs are burning! Baby is was down though!

Also does anyone have pain in their bottoms when they sit for a while? I waddle like a duck when I have been sat down too long! I think it's all the extra weight I have now! X


----------



## Rah

Tour of labour ward was good had a look a post natal ward as well my word it was hot on there must pack vest tops lol

I am bouncing as I type lol my legs get stiff and bum really sore if I have been bouncing too long hubby just laughs as I try to get up 

I want some signs I have nothing **sulks** 

Hope all you with signs its the start of things for you even though I'm very jealous lol
Mw appointment tomorrow afternoon


----------



## wannabwatkins

*I have been dialating since Feb 28th. I am still working full time and wish my stubborn lil guy would make his appearance bc they said if he goes full term he'll be about 10 lbs n I really never got too big.*


----------



## Smanderson

Hey ladies, i missed most of yesterdays chat...been making DJ's name out of those paper mache letters and decopatching them...i still have the U and the S to do, they sold out of U's so it currently says DOGLA rather than DOUGLAS :haha: have attache pic :blush:

Vidal so exciting your losing your plug :happydance: any other signs? Do you think this will mean you wont need inducing?

Im with you Rooster, no signs here just feet i my ribs a terrible waddle and i get all achy after sitting too long too :dohh:

Rah, thanks for the vest top tip :thumbup: will bung one in my bag now :thumbup: i still not been on my ball this week...im so rubbish, must do that today :dohh: good luck at your appointment today hun, hope bubs is engaged :thumbup: Ohhh and i love the gingerbread nursery things in M&P sooo cute, we went for zeddy and parsnip but now i kinda wish we had looked more at gingerbread or the whirlygig one :dohh:

Cherry are your period pains still carrying on hun? Hows that bouncing going? I wish i could have that RLT but it says its a no no if you have high BP :dohh: gutted but cant take the chance as my BP is all over the place at the minute, it was top, middle and bottom at my check yesterday :dohh:

I love a good curry, cant en handle a jalfreizi though so i dunno if a bhuna will have the same effect :haha::winkwink:

Wannab that seems so long to be dilating, have they said anything you can do to try and help things along now your ready for bubs to arrive? x
 



Attached Files:







DOGLA.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey hun, they have kind of subsided of for now :( but i do get random pains when sleeping :s like this shooting pain down my right leg then it goes. now my left side goes sore after a while of sleeping on it lol. 

I also get some pressure on my button while sitting does last very long but defo there lol. I waddle most places now lol 

My bump felt weird when i got into bed last night. The bit thats usually so hard wasnt there well it wasnt as high :S it was closer to my belly button. So im guessing she is shifting her little self down lol i hope. 

I love those letters you have there. Did you say you made them? or bought them lol. wonder if i could find something on youtube to make something like that lol. xx


----------



## Rah

Love the letters its times like this I wish I knew the sex and more to the point have a name picked lol 

I'm in agony spent the night sleeping upright on the settee couldn't sleep coz my back and or both hips were killing me still really sore now I'm currently sat watching dd make an Easter scene for preschool its a little competition its getting very complicated from my simple boiled egg and daffodill paper flower we are now aiming for a chick a hen house a garden, food why does my 3yr old have such a good imagination??


----------



## Vidal0123

Smanderson said:


> Hey ladies, i missed most of yesterdays chat...been making DJ's name out of those paper mache letters and decopatching them...i still have the U and the S to do, they sold out of U's so it currently says DOGLA rather than DOUGLAS :haha: have attache pic :blush:
> 
> Vidal so exciting your losing your plug :happydance: any other signs? Do you think this will mean you wont need inducing?
> 
> * I have had other symptoms, Backache, cramping, contractions. Only time will tell. I see my oOB this morning!*


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry it sounds like she is making her way down hun :flower: i wouldnt worry about the period pains stopping as it sounds like you have other things happening now :thumbup: i have seen a few peoples posts that they had similar symptoms for a week or two before bubs arrived :thumbup: keeping everything crossed she is on her way hun :hugs:

Thanks hun :hugs: I bought the letters and then decorate them using decopatch paper and the special glue :thumbup: im gonna try and finish the S today and will have to keep checking for the U :haha: Youtube was where i found out about how to do it :thumbup: its pretty easy and will hopefully be a nice decoration and something he can have for growing up :flower:

i got the letters here https://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/search/mache letter

and the papers https://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/shop/craft-supplies_paper-mache_decopatch-papers 

but i think you can get both on ebay too :thumbup:

Thanks Rah :hugs: you could always do something once bubs is here :thumbup: although you will probably want to just hug them :cloud9:

Ohh dont, sleeping is becoming near impossible these days :dohh: i actually put off going to bed cos i know its going to be so uncomfortable :nope: Bless your DD so cute :flower: im dreading art projects, if its not simple i cant do it LOL

Good luck for today Vidal :hugs: hope all goes well today :thumbup:, your symptoms sound encouraging :flower: x


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh thanks hun would never have thought to have check that website out lol. Going to have a little look around. 
thanks hun, hopefully she isnt to far off lol but ill keep you posted of every new thing going on lol xxx


----------



## Rah

Well I have just spent the last 2 hrs crying seen mw she says baby is now breech was head down last app my spd is so sore she asked Dr to prescribe pain relief they just rang and gave Paracetamol seriously do they not think I have been taking that regular for last week told them to bin it as I have never heard of anything so pointless she didn't sound happy but seriously 
Going to ring mw office now for when she finishes clinic


----------



## Cherrybump

Can they give you anything stronger? 

That stuck baby is now breech. My midwife though paige turned into breech position last week to and was going to get another midwife to check but i told her i still get all the hiccups down there and she then found paige heartbeat down there still everything felt normal to me also so once she checked the heartbeat she was happy with that. 

Hope you can try things to spin little baby around again hun. keep my fingers crossed for you and that you give something stronger for the pain xx


----------



## rooster100

Rah you poor thing! Baby can still turn though can't it? 
Everyone sounds sore and starting to get a little fed up now. 
My beloved granny died today, I'm very lucky to have had her for 31 years but I can't believe she won't get to see my baby :(
X


----------



## Rah

Rooster so sorry to year about your nan xx

They can give co-codamol I'm going into the day unit tomorrow see what they suggest mw very annoyed on the phone 
I'm not sure what to do to leave it see if baby flips in its own or try spinning babies but don't want to flip it if it flips on its own and I don't realise 
Just having a really down afternoon poor dd keeps hugging asking if im ok so glad she's here keeping me sane 
Typical the week the parents are away lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Im sorry to hear about your gran rooster :( xxx

Oh Rah, I do hope baby flips baby for you. And give you DD a big squeeze xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Rooser im so sorry about your nan sounds like your having a tough week :hugs: wish there was something to say to make you feel better hun xxxx 

I agree we are all at that awkward uncomfortable stage :dohh: 

Rah poor you hun :hugs: it is typical for news like this when the parentals are out of town :hugs: there is still time for them to flip though hun maybe try and go on your ball some more? If you roll about and lean slightly forward it might help? My pudding was breach at out 31 week scan but by the 34 week midwife appointment he was 4/5ths engaged im still not sure he wont turn again but it made me realise how quick they can turn :flower:

Cherry, defo worth a go hun, i really have enjoyed making the letters up...its nice to have something productive to do while i cant be at work :thumbup: Defo keep us posted hun, so exciting, cant believe how all these April babies are making their way so soon :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

I will do. Had little period pain earlier but nothing like i had been getting. Just got little pressure down there at the moment lol


Dammit i was going to watch the last 2 series of season 7 but ryan has taken the serve off :( boo.. there is nothing else to watch on telly lol


----------



## Smanderson

ooohh good sign it has come back hun :flower: shows somethings happening even if it take a little while for things to progress :thumbup: 

There really is a load of rubbish on tv at the minute :( just when we are all around too :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im super tired today :( woke up at 4.45 and needed the loo so i went and then came back to bed and couldnt fall asleep until at hour later was up at 8 to go to mums lol xx


----------



## Vidal0123

As for me I am being induced on Monday at 3PM for Pre E. My 24 hr urine came back with 435 of protein and it should be under 300. Also in a matter of 4 days i went from CLOSED AND THICK to 1 CM and 70% effaced. My cramps right now seem to be getting worse. Wonder If I will make it to induction day??


----------



## Cherrybump

sounds positive... you'll get to meet bubs in a few days either way. 

Im now on the last season of charmed can't believe ive watched nearly all 8 seasons lol. 
I'm just having a nice relaxed day was gonna have a nap but think ill hold it off and go to bed earlier lol xx


----------



## dollface85

Elijah took his first full bottle yesterday!! yay =) also I don't remember if I already told you ladies but they moved him from NICU to the intermediate nursery and is out of his incubator now in an open crib. He is doing awesome.

It's getting harder and harder to leave him now... I just want him home!!



Vidal: wow... would be awesome if he came on his own!! no matter what you are about to have a baby in your arms! can't wait!


----------



## rooster100

That's fantastic news doll! I bet it is hard to leave him he is adorable! X


----------



## Cherrybump

think you did mention hun lol. Glad he's doing well. 

I so cant wait to meet Paige now. Getting so un-patience now I know it either going to be in the next 2- 4 weeks that ill get to meet her. Ive got 2weeks and 2days until my due date. So if i make it to my next app i hope the sweep helps lol. 

Ive noticed some girls said they check there own cervix. I tried this and i cant bloody reach :( itsa hard enough trying to sit forward lol never mind try to lean forward to check.. Better leaving it to the pro's eh. 

Hows everyone else getting one.


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> Im super tired today :( woke up at 4.45 and needed the loo so i went and then came back to bed and couldnt fall asleep until at hour later was up at 8 to go to mums lol xx

I keep having that problem too, my brain wont shut up for like an hour, makes me mad.



dollface85 said:


> Elijah took his first full bottle yesterday!! yay =) also I don't remember if I already told you ladies but they moved him from NICU to the intermediate nursery and is out of his incubator now in an open crib. He is doing awesome.
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to leave him now... I just want him home!!
> 
> View attachment 585741
> 
> 
> Awwww he looks awesome Doll, can;t be much longer till he is home with you now.
> 
> I had a growth scan today, she is about 5 lb 11 oz and A ok. Got my section booked for April 23rd :) im looking forward to it.
> 
> Is it just me, or is anyone else experiencing pregnancy as a very lonely time?


----------



## Rah

Doll-Elijah is just beautiful will bw time before you know it and the cuddles won't have to stop xx

Jenny-Glad everything on your scan is ok 23rd will be here before you know it 

I'm ok bit happier than the other day if baby turned it can still turn back so positive thinking from me 
My parents are back on Saturday looking forward to a good catch up 
It does feel really lonley being preg don't want to moan about it to friends people ask how you are and dont care if answer is anything but fine lol I sound cheery


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i agree defo feeling lonely right now. Just wishing away the rest of the weeks now to meet Paige and get as many cuddles i can get lol. 

Had my last class today last now im full of info on breast feeding. I havent been bouncing away these past 2 days either just cant get myself in the mood to lol get so tired after few hours aswell :S i hardly do anything lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Awww Doll Elijah just gets cuter and cuter :cloud9: makes me excited to meet lil DJ :cloud9:

Jenny i had a growth scan wednesday too :happydance: my little man is estimated at 5lb 2oz so our bambinos are so so close in size :flower: i was cheeky and asked to see his face :haha: they showed us very quickly and i could see these two massive eyes and cute lil cheeks :cloud9:

I know what you mean about pregnancy being lonely :nope: i think im very hormonal and emotional at he minute so i find i get upset if people arent falling over themselves to fuss about my high bp :blush: bit daft i know but i cant stop myself :blush:

Rah im glad your feeling better hun :hugs: will be nice to have your parents back tomorrow too :hugs: mine have just gone away and left us looking after their very old and very annoying dog :growlmad: 

Cherry how did you book your course hun? I still havent gotten round to sorting mine out, at this rate i might not get to do one :dohh:

Anyone else getting kicks at the top of their bump? it feels quite hard too so i can finally feel where they keep saying is the top of my fundus :wacko: ohh and my boobs are hurting so so bad these past couple of days wish i could take them off for a bit :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Awww Doll Elijah just gets cuter and cuter :cloud9: makes me excited to meet lil DJ :cloud9:
> 
> Jenny i had a growth scan wednesday too :happydance: my little man is estimated at 5lb 2oz so our bambinos are so so close in size :flower: i was cheeky and asked to see his face :haha: they showed us very quickly and i could see these two massive eyes and cute lil cheeks :cloud9:
> 
> I know what you mean about pregnancy being lonely :nope: i think im very hormonal and emotional at he minute so i find i get upset if people arent falling over themselves to fuss about my high bp :blush: bit daft i know but i cant stop myself :blush:
> 
> Rah im glad your feeling better hun :hugs: will be nice to have your parents back tomorrow too :hugs: mine have just gone away and left us looking after their very old and very annoying dog :growlmad:
> 
> Cherry how did you book your course hun? I still havent gotten round to sorting mine out, at this rate i might not get to do one :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else getting kicks at the top of their bump? it feels quite hard too so i can finally feel where they keep saying is the top of my fundus :wacko: ohh and my boobs are hurting so so bad these past couple of days wish i could take them off for a bit :haha:

Awwww yay, sounds like you had a lovely growth scan :) I have one more on April 11th, then that's the last one. 

Hubby keeps going out, like 3 or 4 times a week to his kick boxing classes, it used to be once or twice a week. I know he is doing it because he wont get the chance soon. But it hurt me that he keeps going, and leaving me alone to look after the children alone all the time, so I told him how upset I was yesterday, and I cried, a lot. He would not be happy if I were going out that often.

Iv been feeling kicks at the top yeah, mostly on my left side, and little arm movements under my belly button, love it.


----------



## Cherrybump

Sm it was my midwife who was telling me about this classes, everything i seen her she kept mentioning to me are you coming to the parenting classes i said yeah sure. When you see your midwife next ask her if there is any in your area you can go to. 

So jealous of you both getting growth scans lol i wanna see my bub again lol although its not to far off now she'll be appearing lol.. 

does anyone else feel alot more tried again like your in first tri all over again. I also go poop so much its ridiculous. i get alot of pressure down there now aswell. 

I get movement alot in the middle of my belly, like just above my belly button lol love seeing my belly move heehee. she has move further down though just were the midwife would feel her neck/head lol feels like there is more down there. 

Awwww this part of pregnancy is driving me insane lol xxx


----------



## Smanderson

It was a really nice tech doing the scan, we got lucky with him :thumbup: we have another in 2 weeks - makes me wonder why they keep getting us back in if everything is ok but i guess we should just enjoy the extra scans :thumbup:

Ohh hun im glad you told him how he was making you feel with keep going out :flower: at least now he will be able to make changes and hopefully make more of a fuss of you for the next few weeks :hugs:

Hehe it is lovely feeling them move about so much stronger these days :cloud9: i have been feeling him loads more this last couple of weeks as he has gotten bigger :thumbup: it was such a shock to see he is folded around my whole bump LOL i always thought he was waaaay smaller than he is :blush:


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Cherry, every part of pregnancy has driven me insane!!! Infact even TTC drove me crazy :haha: time seems to be flying now though :thumbup:

Thanks hun, i'll have to check at my next appointment, your midwife seems so much better than mine...mine didnt even tell me i had to book with the nurse for the whooping cough jab, had it today :thumbup:

Ohh i get that pooping thing too :blush: i dunno why its so much more than normal...maybe im eating more :shrug: i do feel hungry A LOT at the minute :shrug: oohhh the pressure down there sounds promising :happydance:

I get tired but mainly cos of lack of sleep these days :nope: i am back at work but only 2 more shifts and im done, and those shifts are half days so mega short :happydance: at least this way i get to finish up but not push myself too much :thumbup:


----------



## kbwebb

Well, i tried the raspberry leaf tea.. and it came straight back up :blush: so i tried it again when it was freezing cold which made it alot better, i also added some blackcurrant juice to it. I still have to down it in one though, its not so much the taste, its the after taste that makes me gag. i really dont know how i'm going to manage upto four cups a day. :shrug:

With all the snow that weve had over the past two days here, weve been joking about how I cant go in labour because i'd never get to the hospital.. but then i said we really shouldn't joke about it, because knowing my luck it would happen! :haha:


----------



## kbwebb

I also struggle with sleep now too, I can get sleep fine, but once ive woken up around 5-6am I cant get back sleep its killing me :nope: and pooping, i seem to go all the time, or not at all for days :blush:


----------



## Jenny_J

They told me they have to check babys growth on a scan because im too chubby, so they cant feel her as well. Lol. 

Well we will see if he takes it on board. 

I slept good last night, was only up 4 times, and I got to sleep in! :-D


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, glad your all holding up...

I've been a bit weird last couple of days .. Kind of hormonal .. Which I know is obvious 10 days before due date but I've been feeling bit fedup and up to now I've been excited.. Can't put finger on it.. I've been quite touchy with other OH.. Taking things personally.. He is doing everything for me and telling me to rest all the time but I'm so used to getting on with things, especially with having other children so it's frustrating when I don't.. He means well but its it's a bit overpowering at times..

Suppose I should be grateful .. This is our first baby together, we both have other children but I feel really protective towards mine at the min and a little distant from my oh.. I havnt been sleeping properly for days only got one HR other day and been on catch u since..n then I've been having stupid dreams..

Just a bit peed off bcos I want to shake these daft feeling off before I go into labour...
When I think and rationalise they is no reason I should feel like this.. Maybe it's body getting ready for big day n flushing me with too many!!! hormones lol..

Sorry for vent.. One of those days :( 

Apple xx


----------



## Vidal0123

2 Days until my induction! I am so excited to meet my baby boy!


----------



## Cherrybump

not to long hun xxx


----------



## Vidal0123

I feel like the days are going slow! lol!




Cherrybump said:


> not to long hun xxx


----------



## Smanderson

They sometimes say they struggle with me too hun, hate when they mention my BMI makes me want to swear at them LOL im glad you managed to get a good night sleep though :hugs: i struggled again and gave up at 6am after tossing and turning for 2 hours i decided i may as well get up :dohh:

Aww Apple i know what you mean about being all hormonal :dohh: hopefully the hormones will calm down once bubbies are here :thumbup: im trying to take my mood swings with a pinch of salt these days and hope my family will forgive me LOL

Vidal thats so exciting!!! 2 days till you meet your little man :happydance: so excited for you hun :hugs:

Blaaaarrr i feel pretty rough today :cry: managed to catch hubbys lurgie :dohh: am now stuck on sofa feeling sorry for myself :nope: hope it passes soon i dont like it :nope: i did get a neils yard bath oil for pregos which was lovely and relaxing but unfortunately not a miracle cure :wacko:


----------



## Jenny_J

I hope you get a better sleep tonight hun, id love a bath, but its too small here :-( 
Id love one of those big side baths, id never get out :-D

I feel like im in 1st tri again, all I wana do is sleep and stay in the house. 

Anyone else HATE non wired bras? Iv had to resort to the nursing bras now, as my others were so uncomfortable. But I hate having no wires, my boobs look horrid :-(


----------



## Smanderson

ohhh dont! we had a stinky corner bath in the smallest bathroom in the world when we moved in...i hated it!!! i used to put my feet on the sink to try and relax in it :dohh: i do love our normal bath now its so nice to chill in and i appreciate it so much more having had the stupid corner one LOL

I so know what you mean about the non wired bras, they make me look like madonna :haha: not very flattering at all! Plus i know i need to go up a size but i refuse to by more bras for the next 4 - 6 weeks when i know they will change again if/when my milk comes in :dohh: so its the pointy 4 boob effect for me for a few more weeks :haha::blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol yeah i defo feel like im in first trimester. Sooo tired and i dont wanna go outside or walk to far either lol..

Hate non-wired bra's i prefer wires in mines to hold my boobs up lol. these nursing bra's are doing no good for me lol but will help for breastfeeding. Could love to go back into my wired ones so my boobs looks like boobs lol. 

Oh great...So mind how i was saying i had been pooping so much...(TMI moment) Ive now got diarrhea :( only just today so far but hey ho. I know your some ladies get that before labor show face lol so i dunno whether to take it as a good sign :S. 

Thats all my charmed seasons done trying not to cry at the last one lol as of yesterday abd today i cried a little at the soapy moments of what ever ive been watching :S darn hormones lol they are to blame. 

Probs go to bed earlier tonight aswell since weekends at the crap-est tv ever lol xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Oh no, I mean like a big corner bath type :-D. 

Its amazing what a bit of wire can do, or not do in our cases :-(
I was looking forward to having big boobs. Im not any more :-(

Aww I used to love Charmed a few years back, I can't remember how it ended though. I get quite emo over things now too, and once the flood gates open I cant stop lol. 

Shower and bed for me now I think, so sleepy.


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry it sounds like your progressing still hun :hugs:

Jenny i cant believe it, you actually want a corner bath? ours was awful, so uncomfortable and you couldnt lie down in it and relax you had to sit :nope: and they take forever to fill up :dohh: 

anyone got any tips for coping with cold/flu whilst preggers...dont know if i can take anything other than paracetamol?


----------



## Jenny_J

Hubby and me stayed in a posh hotel for an anniversary once, they had an awesome corner bath, we could both lay down in it :-D I want that one lol. 

I think we are only allowed paracetamol, but you have make honey and lemon in hot water, it helps a sore throat.


----------



## Cherrybump

i think i need one of thosr disable baths lol to help get me in and out.i just had a plan one irs not deep enough so the water does cover my bump. 

sorry hun i aint got no remibies for cold while preggers lol.

im now 38wks defo feels like its going slow lol she shall be here soon


----------



## Rah

Paracetamol is the only thing we can have been taking it regular for a few days now got a really heavy cold it does help as its the main ingredient in the things like lemsips 

As for the bath we had a cloakroom bath with is really small last time i was preg i really did get stuck to resorted to bathing at my mums ha ha this time we have got a new bathroom so i made sure its a big bath its actually larger than standard which is fab i can still fit and twist around and be submerged in it only problem is getting in and out because of the spd ha ha have to have hubby or mum on stand by just in case lol

got my mw app tomorrow to see what position that think baby is in if its still breech or not bit nervous really 

Im looking for a new tv series to get into i watched one tree hill 1-8 last time might have to buy big bang theory or how i met your mother on dvd watch them been watching them on e 4 so think they might be an option


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol Ryan has watch all the big bang and how i met your mother. I only see bits of them as he'd watch them when i was in bed.

I hope your app goes well hun and baby has spinned around. 

I need something else to keep me busy now. He had download good few movies so i might just go through them all. saying that i need to watch the 4th and 5th twilight as ive already watch 1-3. So in love with Taylor (oh Yes) lol and i start on the fast and furious so i need to watch from 2-5 before the 6th one comes out lol. 


Nothing much happening today im off to ryans mums for our sunday roast we go like every second sunday lol. Not sure how it will go once ive had baby and i get another flat lol. But i can see it still being why dont you come down and have your tea here.. Im always welcome down there she tells me. but i find it odd as im not with ryan no more but oh wells she is going to be a Nana so ill have to make the effort to go down lol. 

Hope your all having lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny that bath sounds amazing :flower: would loooove to have a bath big enough for the two of us :thumbup: Oooh honey and lemon :thumbup: thanks hun i'll give it a try tonight :flower:

LOL cherry i know the feeling! Especially when it comes to getting out :dohh: cant believe your 38 weeks already!!! You are literally days away from having your bubs in your arms :cloud9:

Thanks Rah i'll take some now and then i can have more before bed :flower: i spent all night being sick :nope: and my nose is so bunged up but mega runny at the same time :sick: its gross!! How are you feeling? Sucks having a cold especially while we are struggling to the end :hugs: 

Good luck for you appointment hun :hugs: hope bubs has moved round for you :flower: try not to worry there is still time and the ball thingy really does help :thumbup:

I love how i met your mother, so good!! You could probs get it on netflix? xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive had bit of a sore ear today :( and my nose is doing my head in stuffing up all the time lol. My mum has the cold and Ryan's mum has something like the cold to. So i better not catch it lol. 

I know i cant believe its only so long now until she's here. 

Ryan's mum was asking if i like hot curry's lol but i dont. She's trying to give me ideas on how to get into labor lol. She mention hot bath so i'm going to run one as my bowels are so muck up :( between gas and diarrhea aint pretty like. Super annoying to. I just went to the loo and now i need to go again grrrr. If this is a sign of labor not being far away i wish this part to hurry and get over with already lol as i do not wanna poop while giving born.. Well have this kind lol.. sorry for the info.

Wish my bath was big enough or wide enough lol and one of those things to rise to help you get in and out xxxx


----------



## Rah

Cherry not weird going for dinner at all hubby and I split for a few months and his mum carried on as if nothing happened kept us both friends and was good for dd we are back together now though

I'm full of cold as well snot everywhere lol so attractive
The co-codamol doing its job at night getting some sleep at last not great but better just need to get rid of this cough

Mum is taking me out tomorrow to buy baby bits and she's coming mw with me 

Our bath is double ended would work if I wasn't preg lol


----------



## Cherrybump

lol thanks rah.

I went for a bath to help try and relax me a bit. My bowels are all over the place feeling pretty sucky i cook a gavison tablet to so i hope it helps :(.


----------



## Smanderson

Rah thats so sweet your mum taking you out on baby shopping spree :flower: and im glad she is going with you to MW will help to have the extra support :hugs:

Cherry how you feeling now hun? Did the bath help at all? ohhh and on the bath front, have you heard about lavender oil in the bath helping heal after birth? I read if you put some in a glass of milk and pour that in whilst running the bath its good for your skin, relaxing and helps the healing process :thumbup: 

Im still all snotty :cry: but the sickness has stopped now :happydance: so even though its 4am and im awake again i dont feel half as crap as yesterday :flower: here's hoping today is a better day :thumbup: the paracetamol really helped but when i went to make the honey and lemon i realised we had no lemon :dohh: will pick some up today though :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

I hope you both feel better soon Cherry and Smanderson

My hubby bought home a snotty/coughing fit cold, I cant imagine me not getting it. 
Still, id rather have it now, than when baby is here. 

Iv been having dreams about baby :-D one was nice, one was just odd :-/


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry to hear your full of cold:( just what u need..

Not long to go now for us all.. I was suppose to go for a growth scan today n when I called hospital they said they have never heard of me.. Reassuring lol.. Not!! Never mind.. I just wonder how big baby has grown..n if they will start me off..I'm 39 week tomoz so dont see what difference it's gonna make now anyway..
I was getting really inpatient but now I keep finding things to do so happy if LO stays in bit longer..:)

Lavender oil in bath sounds good idea.. Def gonna get some of that x 

Take care n keep plodding ladies..Apple xx


----------



## kbwebb

Hope youre all feeling better, i hate getting a cold. just my luck that i'm finishing college this week, and i woke up yesterday with a really annoying chesty cough that really pulls on my throat, i can't lie down without needing to cough and my eyes hurt too. i forgot to put my glasses on yesterday so they were getting shoorting pains in them :nope: 
TMI but for the past 2ish days i've felt like i reaaaaaaaally need the toilet, only to go and nothing happen. I'm just hoping the same doesn't happen when in labour and i just think ive got pains from being constipated again :haha::blush:
We got the car seat and pram from my MIL's yesterday so thats sitting by my front door now, feels so real all of a sudden that i'm going to have my little girl soon :flower:


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks ladies :hugs: it really has sucked this last couple of days :dohh: im feeling a lot better in myself today even though my nose is still blocked and all sore :thumbup: i started using Kamillosan on my nose LOL i got it as a nipple cream for BF'ing :haha: but it says its good for sore/chapped skin so i figured why not LOL its been helping loads, i only have a red nose rather than a crusty red nose now :haha:

Jenny i popped out and got a lemon this morning and the honey and lemon and hot water has really soothed my throat :thumbup: thanks so much for the heads up on that little gem :flower: I really hope you dont end up with his cold hun it really sucks BUT like you say, better now than when bubs is here :thumbup: ohhh so intrigued by your dreams now LOL what were they hun?

Apple Your hospital sounds terrible, could you ring the doc to see whats going on? Or is there a letter with the date of the scan with a number on it?? I guess its only worth fighting for if you want to be induced or have a section if the baby is big :shrug: although i saw a thread yesteday where they were saying they dont induce if baby is big? :shrug:

KB Ohh No poor you hun :hugs: make sure you rest up and hopefully it will pass soon :hugs: do you think the toilet thing is things starting to happen? Maybe worth calling your midwife to see what she thinks? Ohhh so exciting getting the car seat and pram :happydance: what ones did you go for?


----------



## kbwebb

Oh i forgot to mention, I tried the raspberry leaf tea, i don't remember if anyone else has. but i found it really horrible. I tried it hot, cold, with blackcurrant juice added to it and i even watered it down so it was weaker and i still had to drink it holding my nose. It wasn't so much the taste but the after taste, Ive only managed two cups of it I really don't think i could stomach 3-4 cups every day :(


----------



## kbwebb

Smanderson said:


> KB Ohh No poor you hun :hugs: make sure you rest up and hopefully it will pass soon :hugs: do you think the toilet thing is things starting to happen? Maybe worth calling your midwife to see what she thinks? Ohhh so exciting getting the car seat and pram :happydance: what ones did you go for?

I think its just constipation as i haven't been in 3 days I think. But its getting to the point where i'm getting shooting pains from not going :blush: I think i'll have to find my exercise ball and try to do some squats :haha: We got a graco one, i aren't sure of the model, i THINK its the vivo. but thats a guess, i've just googled and spotted that which looks the same as mine. :haha:


----------



## rooster100

kbwebb said:


> Oh i forgot to mention, I tried the raspberry leaf tea, i don't remember if anyone else has. but i found it really horrible. I tried it hot, cold, with blackcurrant juice added to it and i even watered it down so it was weaker and i still had to drink it holding my nose. It wasn't so much the taste but the after taste, Ive only managed two cups of it I really don't think i could stomach 3-4 cups every day :(

i tried it, first i thought it was ok. then i tried it the next day and i drank the last gulp and puked it up. now im scared to drink it:cry:


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh LOL probs good its not things starting you need Lucy to cook a couple more weeks at least :thumbup: 3 days you poor thing :nope: sounds painful :dohh: i heard prune juice helps...? I need to get on my ball again too :dohh: i was going to stat again but been so rough with this cold flu thing i havent had a chance yet...hope he stays head down :wacko:

Hard to believe we will be using our prams in a few weeks :happydance: too exciting :happydance:


----------



## kbwebb

I cant even drink blackcurrant juice now because it reminds me of the tea :haha: funny thing was that my OH didnt see what the big deal was, and told me to stop being a baby, so i made him try it.. and he said its nice! and said he could only taste the juice and not the tea. I was like 'you can't be serious!' :haha:


----------



## kbwebb

Smanderson said:


> Ohh LOL probs good its not things starting you need Lucy to cook a couple more weeks at least :thumbup: 3 days you poor thing :nope: sounds painful :dohh: i heard prune juice helps...? I need to get on my ball again too :dohh: i was going to stat again but been so rough with this cold flu thing i havent had a chance yet...hope he stays head down :wacko:
> 
> Hard to believe we will be using our prams in a few weeks :happydance: too exciting :happydance:

I know she needs to stay in, but i'm sure shes running out of room i feel like i can't stretch anymore :haha: normally orange juice helps me, but i've ran out, just my luck when i need it the most :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Smanderson said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: it really has sucked this last couple of days :dohh: im feeling a lot better in myself today even though my nose is still blocked and all sore :thumbup: i started using Kamillosan on my nose LOL i got it as a nipple cream for BF'ing :haha: but it says its good for sore/chapped skin so i figured why not LOL its been helping loads, i only have a red nose rather than a crusty red nose now :haha:
> 
> Jenny i popped out and got a lemon this morning and the honey and lemon and hot water has really soothed my throat :thumbup: thanks so much for the heads up on that little gem :flower: I really hope you dont end up with his cold hun it really sucks BUT like you say, better now than when bubs is here :thumbup: ohhh so intrigued by your dreams now LOL what were they hun?
> 
> Apple Your hospital sounds terrible, could you ring the doc to see whats going on? Or is there a letter with the date of the scan with a number on it?? I guess its only worth fighting for if you want to be induced or have a section if the baby is big :shrug: although i saw a thread yesteday where they were saying they dont induce if baby is big? :shrug:
> 
> KB Ohh No poor you hun :hugs: make sure you rest up and hopefully it will pass soon :hugs: do you think the toilet thing is things starting to happen? Maybe worth calling your midwife to see what she thinks? Ohhh so exciting getting the car seat and pram :happydance: what ones did you go for?


Im glad the honey and lemon helped hun. :-D

Im pretty sure il get it, my daughter has it now too. 

One dream was me cuddling baby. The other was bad, id been out drinking for 5 days after the birth, as you do, and so no one would let me have her back. 
Id just like to point out that I dont go on drinking sprees lol.


----------



## Rah

I haven't tried rlt this time didn't manage it last time so just didn't bother 

We are getting the mothercare orb with maxi cosi seat getting delivered on the 4th can't wait still got my silvercross in the loft though so might be using both ha ha 

Baby has been kicking and moving all day felt some pressure while walking around today hoping baby is head down but will find out in a bit when I see mw

My ears are still blocked from this stupid cold although cough is better nose still runny though can't believe we are all suffering at the late stage with something quite trivial but knocking us completely! 

Well I think after a shopping morning and lunch with mum this baby can come anytime now I think I have everything now


----------



## kbwebb

Lucy has been head down since 28 weeks, and my ribs are taking a beating for it! she loves to give them a hard kick every now and again. the past two days or so i know shes starting to engage because my bumps dropped, my backs hurting and i've been feeling like i need to wee every time i stand up :haha:

another thing i saw in another thread i though i'd mention to you ladies.
apparently theres a way to see how dilated you are without having an internal check. I cant remember the websites, but if you google something like 'bum line dilation' they should come up. apparently, when this purple line is further up your bum your further along dilation wise :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

Awww i want a dream snuggling my LO im getting impatient to meet him now :winkwink: Booo your poor daughter :nope: this cold flu thing is miserable :dohh: i hope you manage to avoid it hun :hugs: can you make them stay in a different room to you for a few days? :haha:

KB I know what you mean, I was so surprised at the scan to find out the bubby is folded round my whole tummy, i didnt realise how much of the space they actually used up LOL hope you managed to find sime OJ? That dilation thing sounds a bit random LOL are you going to try it? I bet im like those women on OBEM that gets sent home cos they arent even 1cm dilated when my time comes :haha::blush:

Rah we have the maxi cosi car seat too :thumbup: but we went with the mura pram so we can use it for walks in the park cos of our giant dog LOL My sis has given us a mclaren for when he is big enough so we can have a light weight one for the shops :thumbup: What time is your appointment?My ears are blocked too :nope: hate this cold :dohh: i think its just difficult to cope with when we arent sleeping as well as all the other aches and pains LOL 

Ohhh i LOVE baby shopping :happydance: wish i could go out and potter around the baby sections :flower: keep us posted on your appointment hun good luck :hugs:


----------



## kbwebb

Smanderson said:


> KB I know what you mean, I was so surprised at the scan to find out the bubby is folded round my whole tummy, i didnt realise how much of the space they actually used up LOL hope you managed to find sime OJ? That dilation thing sounds a bit random LOL are you going to try it? I bet im like those women on OBEM that gets sent home cos they arent even 1cm dilated when my time comes :haha::blush:

I only really noticed how big she was when i felt a kick on one side and a punch on the other :haha: and yes I did luckily. I hate how pregnancy makes me so constipated tmi :blush: I don't know about that dilation thing if i'm honest, imagine going into the hospital like 'I've got to be atleast 3cm by now I have a big purple line going up my bum! :haha:' Some people apparently have a light pink line there anyway so it isn't very accurate :shrug:


----------



## Smanderson

kbwebb said:


> I only really noticed how big she was when i felt a kick on one side and a punch on the other :haha: and yes I did luckily. I hate how pregnancy makes me so constipated tmi :blush: I don't know about that dilation thing if i'm honest, imagine going into the hospital like *'I've got to be atleast 3cm by now I have a big purple line going up my bum!* :haha:' Some people apparently have a light pink line there anyway so it isn't very accurate :shrug:

Hahahaha :rofl: that would be so funny!!! :rofl: can you imagine the midwifes face :haha: i bet they wish internet access was removed from women the minute they get their positive test :haha:

Hopefully the OJ will sort you out hun :hugs: I just told my hubby about when i sneeze it makes me pee a little :blush: he couldnt stop laughing at me ...maybe i should keep that to myself LOL but its not my fault, not like i'd pee and sneeze out of choice LOL stupid cold!!! :growlmad:


----------



## kbwebb

Smanderson said:


> Hahahaha :rofl: that would be so funny!!! :rofl: can you imagine the midwifes face :haha: i bet they wish internet access was removed from women the minute they get their positive test :haha:
> 
> Hopefully the OJ will sort you out hun :hugs: I just told my hubby about when i sneeze it makes me pee a little :blush: he couldnt stop laughing at me ...maybe i should keep that to myself LOL but its not my fault, not like i'd pee and sneeze out of choice LOL stupid cold!!! :growlmad:

I know! somethings that people suggest when your pregnant is mad isn't it?! and all the wives tales people tell you about :dohh: I told my OH yesterday that with Lucy moving down and me needing to pee all the time or not even knowing i need to go until im bursting, i worry about having an accident :haha: so now hes started asking if i have my spare knickers in my bag if i go out :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow this thread as came alive lol

Im not feeling to bad today hun. Still feeling sort of bloated :( etc but its not as bad as yesterday. Having some wee pains down on my right side today :s lol body seems to be doing some crazy things these past few days lol. Paige has been wriggling about for at least an hour or so now lol my belly keeps doing the wave effect lol. 

I was going to try the capsules of that raspberry tea as i aint a tea fan lol Ive tried pineapple nothing really happened. I just cant be bother with my ball at the moment lol kind of gave up the past few days. I gutted the kitchen out earlier :S lol moving things around and finding places for all these baby bowls and cups my sister has given me lol. She gave me the high chair my neice use aswell.

the bath did help last night but with feeling bloatish and need to poop (also feeling gasy) gives me random pains :S.. I really aint going to be able to tell the difference from contractions to just random pains am i lol i probs will but im fearing i wont lol. 

Hope your colds past over soon. i dont wanna catch it so im trying to stay well clear of my family lol or not stand to close to them. Sorry if i have missed anything out i just had 3 pages to read lol xxxx


----------



## Rah

OMG tell me about running to the loo for a wee only to find its a little wee just coz of the way baby has moved lol
I drink a glass of pure orange every morning somedays i have to give it a miss but i have never had a problem lol
Really dont think i could go looking for lines on my bum cant see how it is just keep going the salon for waxing and apologising ha ha 

MW was running late by 45 mins NOT impressed! shes not sure where baby is thinks its head down but slightly to the side so she has booked me into the hospital tomorrow at 1:30 for another check up and a scan to see exactly what is going on
Im quite happy with that as had been saying that i think baby is trying to get out my hip lol she also measured me never had that done before but she said im slightly ahead but didnt say exactly what i was measuring HB was good and strong at 130bpm 
See what tomorrow brings

Spent a fortune today in mothercare but now fully equipped for baby and some lol Mum wouldn't stop buying kept saying its coz i wouldn't let her buy anything for Isobelle she wants to buy this now means my wardrobe will benefit once i have had baby YAY


----------



## Cherrybump

lol I know, i go for to the loo and is not even worth going some times. 

Ok ok ive pull out my ball. Im going to try and give myself an hour on it. Just rolling and bouncing. im pretty sleepy again :( x


----------



## kbwebb

Cherrybump said:


> Wow this thread as came alive lol
> I was going to try the capsules of that raspberry tea as i aint a tea fan lol Ive tried pineapple nothing really happened. I just cant be bother with my ball at the moment lol kind of gave up the past few days. I gutted the kitchen out earlier :S lol moving things around and finding places for all these baby bowls and cups my sister has given me lol. She gave me the high chair my neice use aswell.
> 
> the bath did help last night but with feeling bloatish and need to poop (also feeling gasy) gives me random pains :S.. I really aint going to be able to tell the difference from contractions to just random pains am i lol i probs will but im fearing i wont lol.

I think the capsules would be alot better than the tea in my experience.. just thinking about it makes me begin to be able to smell it.. weird :haha: We brought a high chair off ebay for £10, paid and everything and then the guy emailed to say his wife had thrown the chair out without thinking so now thats what we need :wacko:
with all the constipation, I honestly did think i wonder if i go the toilet and give birth instead (its not that much of a mad thought, it did happen to my mum, but she was only 20 something weeks, so the head litterally was out and she was like OMG. she was in hospital at the time luckily). Then i thought what if i'm having a 'clear out' for early labour because my stomach started tightning.. it was just wind. I feel sorry for my OH when he comes back from work, everytime i cough i have wind :blush: pregnancy is so GLAM! :winkwink:



Rah said:


> OMG tell me about running to the loo for a wee only to find its a little wee just coz of the way baby has moved lol
> I drink a glass of pure orange every morning somedays i have to give it a miss but i have never had a problem lol
> Really dont think i could go looking for lines on my bum cant see how it is just keep going the salon for waxing and apologising ha ha

I don't think i'd dare get waxed, i'd feel all 'exposed' :haha: I make OH shave me.. it always ends up with me in fits of giggles and him doing the jaws theme tune while coming towards me with the razor. I did post that in another thread about shaving because I found it so funny. :rofl: I don't think i'd even be able to see a line with the amount of stretch marks there anyway :haha:

I think it's my fault the threads been so active lol, it's my day off so i've been on here all day to avoid cleaning the whole house :blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

See i'd panic also if that happen as your belly goes really tight. I even check the tissue after every wipe lol im such a freak. 

Probs could idea i dont watch (i didnt know i was pregnant) again as thats scares me that if i go to the loo and push. Instead of pooping baby start to comes out.. i think id go into shock mode x


----------



## kbwebb

I dont get shows like that though, because the women say they had no symptoms.. then go on to list loads of symptoms like gaining weight and missing periods and looking bloated and craving things :wacko:

And I check the tissue after every wipe, I shouted at my mum the other day because she brought pink toilet paper and I said well what if i loose bits of my plug or have a bloody show and don't know?! :haha:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Rag I'm glad baby sounds like its heading in the right direction! 
Cherry I need to go to the loo like 20 times a night for a dribble of pee! It's so frustrating I could almost cry! I hate using my ball too! I'm getting tired and fed up! 
Feel like I have been beaten up down there ATM, feels all bruised and uncomfortable to walk or lie down! 
Hope everyone else is well?? 
Does anyone else's baby get hiccups about 5 times a day or is my baby just silly? X


----------



## kbwebb

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls!
> Rag I'm glad baby sounds like its heading in the right direction!
> Cherry I need to go to the loo like 20 times a night for a dribble of pee! It's so frustrating I could almost cry! I hate using my ball too! I'm getting tired and fed up!
> Feel like I have been beaten up down there ATM, feels all bruised and uncomfortable to walk or lie down!
> Hope everyone else is well??
> Does anyone else's baby get hiccups about 5 times a day or is my baby just silly? X

If i push down on my pubic bone, it feels sore and bruised, its been like that for a while, i only noticed it when the midwife was pressing there to measure the fundal height. What do hiccups feel like? I can't say I've felt them :nope:


----------



## Rah

Only felt hicups a few times or at least what I think they are 
Im in bed given up for today I feel really off think this cold is coming back not going got all aches and pains in abdo and pelvic area


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man that would be hard to tell on pink tissue eh. Ive not lost mines yet either. Just have this symptom spotting lol 

Im pushing myself to get on this ball lol. few miner cramps/pains was little sore and my belly when tight for few seconds :s. Randomly... 

for me the hiccups feel like little tiny pops really down low next to my pubic bone area since her head is down there. but other people describe is has a heartbeat pulsing feeling. I kind of get why now to lol.. Paige has always hiccups so is normal for me to feel them as much.


----------



## rooster100

Yes the hiccups feel like cherry discribes, like a regular pulse. Sometimes they are weak and other times they are strong! X


----------



## DessyMarie

Cherry.... please push this baby girl out? I really can't wait! You sound like your getting close. I peep on here everyday in my spare minutes JUST to see if there's anything new!

Doll... I meant to ask you, did you have painful contractions?

Also for all you first time mummy's.... my first pregnancy, I had no real signs of labor except stomach tightenings without cramping, pain, diarrhea, like anything at all. When I got to the hospital I was 6cm dilated already.

The only reason I knew I was in labor this time was because I was on strict bed rest in the hospital for 3 weeks with nurses and doctors up my ass 10 times a day! ... so I beg you all please watch for more than just the obvious because with my experience... it wasn't obvious AT ALL.


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, wow taken a while to catch up, everyone getting near now. I'm due week today:) 
Constipation been a problem last couple of weeks tmi ;), def worse if I eat White bread so avoiding that at the min...

I've still not heard about my scan..never got a letter just told to ring as it needed doing ASAP.. So annoying seen as consultant said she wanted it done to check size of baby, 7 days to go they better get move on..I want to go natural anyway but it's the principle.. Spoke to 3 different people yesterday.. They are going to get it this morning ! 

Well up date on self... Getting quite strong braxton hicks.. OH took me to shop for few bits n bobs yesterday to get me out of house n I had about 5 BH in space of half HR.. Not painful but uncomfortable.. Def know the diffrence from them n real with being my third.. I got them with my last pregnancy at the end and baby was out after an HR after waters broke,,. I'm having loads more this time so might be another quick one ..,

LO gets hiccups all the time , quite funny how you get to know them whilst carrying them.. Me and OH laugh as LO seems to protest when I lie on my right I'm bed.. We say it's a sign of things to come lol... 

We r team yellow so getting really excited now to meet our little one and find out if our little baby is pink or blue :) xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i wish she's hurry up and come to lol. I will defo keep eye out for all signs though. I was little sore every now and then around my bump but it past. Think my belly has stretch to the limit now lol. 

Will be keeping you all posted as much as possible through out the day's as i dont do anything but sit in my seat watch crappy tv and do that odd bit of house work lol. 

Oooooh there is alot of April babies being born on one of the groups on facebook lol im in 3 april baby groups on there lol. And one of our lovely ladies gave birth eeeeek!!! not saying who ill let her say she posted not to long ago on facebook so happy for her :) xxxxx


----------



## dollface85

Dessy: before or during? a few weeks prior my contractions were mild to moderate but only in my back very period type pains. During once I hit active labor which lasted for 3 hrs they went very quickly from moderate to PAINFUL. but it took 4.5 hrs from when my water broke for the active labor to start.


----------



## Rah

37 weeks today yay I'm full term 
I feel awful need to get rid of this cough and cold was jn bed at 9 last night and was woken at 9 by the phone this morning


----------



## rooster100

Rah said:


> 37 weeks today yay I'm full term
> I feel awful need to get rid of this cough and cold was jn bed at 9 last night and was woken at 9 by the phone this morning

Congrats on being term Rah! Hope you get better soon! Sounds like you got a good rest last night. Can't wait for more babies to start popping! I wonder who is next?! X:haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoop for term Rah lol xxx

One of the girls from our thread had a baby dunno if it was last night or the early hours of today. Im not going to say who as i dont wanna steal her thunder lol But baby is super cute x


----------



## rooster100

Cherrybump said:


> Whoop for term Rah lol xxx
> 
> One of the girls from our thread had a baby dunno if it was last night or the early hours of today. Im not going to say who as i dont wanna steal her thunder lol But baby is super cute x

exciting! cant wait to find out who and see the baby!:happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Congrats on term Rah :)

Anyone else feeling quite clingy with o/h's? I feel like I don;t really want him to be far away from me now, and I find I want to cuddle more, which is odd for me lmao.


----------



## Rah

Oh started a new job 30 mins away about 4 weeks ago and I hate it he used to work 5 mins away now takes him ages as he has to go on motorway 
Think its effecting him as well everyday he's texting not like him and telling me to ring when things are happening so he can get back as if I wouldn't ha ha 

He's text 2ce about the scan already if twas his old job he would be there with me but I'm on my own :-( 

The dog however wont leave me alone ha ha


----------



## Cherrybump

I wish there was a guy to give me a hug lol. Apart from Ryan. Since we're not together and he sorta like moving on. which i know it going to happen anyways. And i do like someone else but hey ho im not rushing into that lol. Would be nice to have a nice smoochy night with someone. 

I promised to meet up with this person once i had Paige lol because everything we had arrange to hook up something always came up lol. And its pretty close to my due date so i dont wanna go to far either. 

I keep having random dreams about cuddle up to someone lol must mean im ready to move on myself haha lol xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Apple i hope you hear about your scan soon hun :flower: do you think your strong BH are a sign things are starting up? Your LO sounds like mine LOL he dont like me laying on my right either, he tends to stick his bumbum out when i try to shuffle over to my right to give my left hip a rest :dohh:

Jenny I feel sad every time my hubby leaves the house and im home alone :( silly but i would be happy if he was by my side all day every day at the minute LOL normally i like bumbling along in our little routine but im feeling unsettled at the minute...yesterday i had that feeling like...this is the last time its just us! Feels like bubs isnt far off but i dunno why :shrug:

Rah my dog is on my case too! If he isnt sitting right next to me he is staring at me LOL he even refuses to go on a walk without me (cute unless your feeling really rough and cant be arsed to go on the walk LOL) what happened at your mw appointment yesterday? xxx

Cherry thats great your feeling ready to move on hun :hugs: hopefully not long till Paige comes and you can snuggle her all the time :flower:

I had my mw appointment today and after all my high BP issues its gone right down :happydance: ...only now its so low they have told me to be careful when i get up as it might make me faint LOL typical but on the plus side it shows these tablets are working :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun.

Thats typical lol just be carefull though. 

Im little achy, but ive now pinch the couch from ryan and got my dose of cola lol. Gonna use and abuse this couch and relax lol. xxx


----------



## Rah

Mw yesterday thought head down but to one side so arranged for me to go to hospital today for scan and mw app as soon as mw felt position she said head is def down no doubt about it sent me for the scan and everything is fine baby is def head down no mistaking it and its not spine to spine which is all good means I can still have waterbirth at this point*Baby was so active in scan and has not stopped since*Got my aromatherpy oils to start using as well slowly to start with as prob won't do much till 38/39 weeks*
So I sm one happy bunny at the mo


----------



## Smanderson

LOL enjoy that couch hun :flower: i know its like my body is laughing at me sometimes :haha: 

Rah thats fantastic news :happydance: so pleased for you hun :hugs: what a good bubby :flower: what aromatherapy oils do you have? What are they for?
im gonna have a lavender bath tonight and hope it will help me sleep through the night :thumbup: work tomorrow and thursday so i need to make sure i get at least some sleep :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

thats great news hun. I so would love to get another scan lol but nope we only get 2 or 3 in my case. I want this week to fly past so i can get my next app lol xx


----------



## Rah

My next app is in 2 weeks hope that will be my last don't want to make it to the one after that as not sure about a sweep this time I want to go as naturally as possible


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh i really dont like the sound of the sweep :nope: but i was told today i probs wont be allowed past my due date :happydance: but should find out more on Wednesday next week when i see the specialist ...part of me doesnt mind but most of me wants the bubs here now i have had enough LOL x


----------



## Cherrybump

I think we're all getting to that stage now. Wanting them here in our arms lol.

my midwife said they do a sweep for you at 38 weeks which i am now but she hasnt gave me app until next week and it down at were i had my classes lol and it will be 3 days before my due day when i get it which is handy wonder if it shall make me go that night lol. The ball doesnt really do much for me but give me a sore back and ribs lol and then my legs go stiff. Try little nipple simulation but i got bored of that lol pineapple doesnt work. 

I was going to go for a shower but i really cant be bother now lol. I think im over doing going for a shower and baths lately lol. anything to relax eh. Was looking forward to eastenders tonight but they have put it on at 9.45 :( stupid football game on x


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry have you tried walking up and down the stairs?? Also heard doing the stairs sideways like a crab helps too :shrug: worth a try :thumbup: x


----------



## Rah

My mw won't do a sweep till 40 weeks says works best at 40+3 def got things moving along for me last time 
I have spent 2 hrs bouncing and hip swaying on my ball if it does nothing at least it helps with spd 
I now have images of us all walking sideways on every staircase we see ha ha 

I still need a girls name really must start thinking of one boys name is sorted so my bet is its a girl ha ha 
Well off to bed with my co codamol ready for physio tomorrow and the eviction plans for baby lol


----------



## Smanderson

Haha that would be so funny!! With this baby boom there will be a LOT of women doing the crab stair walk :haha:

Agghhhh im awake AGAIN!!! 1.30 and i woke up like its 10am :cry: my body hates me :dohh:

My fave girls name was Phoebe and hubbys was Annabeth but our boy is having hubbys name as a family tradition so thankfully we never had to properly decide :haha: 

Your so good waitng, im waaaay too impatient to have waited this long to find out but what a fantastic surprise on the day :flower:


----------



## kbwebb

Its funny that you mention not being able to pick a name.. before our 20 week scan, me and OH loved the name Ethan for a boy, but we couldn't decide on a girls name, everyone we suggested the other didn't like at all :haha: So then when we went for a our scan and found out she was a girl and had to sit there and try to think of a name.. and of course OH made me sit there for hours and hours going through lists of names because he wanted a name to call her rather than call her 'the baby' for the next 20 weeks :dohh:

for whoever asked, cant remember now, Weve got the Graco Quattro Tour Delux pram not the Vivo, we were playing with the pram last night trying to get the cats used to it being in the house and It said on the side what it was :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Quattro Tour Deluxe Travel System with koscot-shadow.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kbwebb

I've got my last day in college today, I really don't want to go but knowing i won't have to again is a bit of motivation :winkwink: Ive had no sleep, and my throats really swollen so when i talk i sound like a man and when i cough it really pulls on my chest, and i keep feeling the need to poop really badly but then go and nothing happens. I also keep getting tightness in my back, BH probably. :nope:
Ive got midwife tomorrow too, its the first time i've gone on my own, I hate it because the receptionist never tells you when to go down to the room/ if someones in there already or not. :shrug:


----------



## Rah

kbwebb How was your last day in college?

We have a boys name picked out just cant decide on a girl its driving me mad 
Had some period cramps today very mild but soon stopped think this baby will be with me for the full 40+ weeks 
Seen the phsyio today for my spd got crutches which i wasnt expecting didnt think it was that bad and a booklet to read thought with things to help which i havent opened yet
Was having a great sleep last night till the dog started barking now our dog never barks only hears it 5 times and hes 7 i know at least 1 of those times someone was trying to break in so i couldnt get back to sleep worrying that there was someone there i did look and send hubby down but nothing there if there was they ran 
i have had a great nap today though 2,5 hrs still ready for bed now though ha ha

Listened to my hypno therapy cd today not listened for the last week as i thought baby was wrong way and convinced myself i would need a section but going to listen to it everyday from now on well when DD lets me since pre school has finished for easter today and she goes back the 15th im due the 16th feel sorry for her really cant do a lot with her lucky i have a few sil's who will help me out and mil so see what happens 

Hope everyone is ok today
anyone got any signs to get excited about?


----------



## Vidal0123

Baby Isaiah Born 3/26/13 weighing 7.2 pounds and 20 inches long!! I am completely in love with him! He is in NICU and were not sure when he will be home with us but I pray soon!
 



Attached Files:







392634_10200550731026138_703907411_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rah

Awwww he's beautiful congratulations xx


----------



## kbwebb

Rah said:


> kbwebb How was your last day in college?
> 
> We have a boys name picked out just cant decide on a girl its driving me mad
> Had some period cramps today very mild but soon stopped think this baby will be with me for the full 40+ weeks
> Seen the phsyio today for my spd got crutches which i wasnt expecting didnt think it was that bad and a booklet to read thought with things to help which i havent opened yet
> Was having a great sleep last night till the dog started barking now our dog never barks only hears it 5 times and hes 7 i know at least 1 of those times someone was trying to break in so i couldnt get back to sleep worrying that there was someone there i did look and send hubby down but nothing there if there was they ran
> i have had a great nap today though 2,5 hrs still ready for bed now though ha ha
> 
> Listened to my hypno therapy cd today not listened for the last week as i thought baby was wrong way and convinced myself i would need a section but going to listen to it everyday from now on well when DD lets me since pre school has finished for easter today and she goes back the 15th im due the 16th feel sorry for her really cant do a lot with her lucky i have a few sil's who will help me out and mil so see what happens
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today
> anyone got any signs to get excited about?

I didn't end up going, OH wouldn't let me because I kept going dizzy and hot and feeling lots of pressure in my head. So i've got to go in next tuesday for revision and to pick up all the work ill be missing when i'm off having Lucy :dohh: 
I think Lucy will end up being way over due, just because my MIL keeps saying she will be early :haha: I've been having BH all day, they aren't painful just uncomfortable. I've also had lightning crotch all day too, so hopefully shes engaging already, shes got to be moving slightly down because I've been needing to pee constantly and then doing the smallest pee ever. don't think its an infection because It doesnt sting/burn. TMI also had alot of discharge thats thick white and lotion like, sometimes watery. sometimes when i pee, afterwards i think i'm dribbling but its just discharge. :blush: some people say its normal, some people say its labour signs :shrug:

I've got the midwife tomorrow too, wonder what I will measure, evertime I go, i'm always measuring behind, but i'm not following a consistant line, as in the next time i go its jumped up higher than expected, then lower then higher again :shrug:



Vidal0123 said:


> Baby Isaiah Born 3/26/13 weighing 7.2 pounds and 20 inches long!! I am completely in love with him! He is in NICU and were not sure when he will be home with us but I pray soon!

He's beautiful Vidal! :cloud9:


----------



## rooster100

vidal that is one seriously cute little baby! congrats! hope he is out of NICU asap! x


----------



## DessyMarie

Awe hes gorgeous!! :)


----------



## dollface85

Congrats Vidal!! So happy for you! Why are they keeping him at NICU?


----------



## Apple111

Congratulations hon, he is beautiful xx 

I had growth scan today, looking into maybe inducing me later today, waiting for decision baby measuring 9lb 5, n bump 42 weeks... Other issues including spd and poss gest duabetes due to idiots getting blood results wrong which I have put on a new thread x been stressful couple of day but hopefully something starting soon

Hope u ladies are all well x 
Congrats again xx 
Can't wait to see if we r pink or blue now :) xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Vidal congratulations :flower: he is gorgeous!! hope he comes home soon :hugs:

Apple great news you finally had your scan :thumbup: hope they dont take too long to let you know what they are going to do!! Wow just thinking, you could have your bubs in your arms by tonight!!! :happydance:

Cant believe it, we are running out of babies to be born in April LOL i never realised how many babies come before their EDD 

I should find out on Wednesday if they will induce me or just wait for me to pop but the midwives have said they wont let me go past my EDD so hopefully thats right :thumbup: 

I am soooooo happy...last night for the first time in what feels like forever I slept THE WHOLE NIGHT :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats again Vidal. He super cute.

Hey ladies, I just skimmed through the posts. I never came online yesterday to check out as i had really bad night sleep and could have slept more or less or day yesterday. My muscles were all sore and i felt weak. 

Went to see Gi Joe last night was bit gutted near the start could have cried but im not spoiling it for anyone lol. xxx


----------



## kbwebb

Ugh, so annoyed. I had my midwife appointment today at 11.45, I got there for 11.40. The guy on reception (i assume a trainee) saw me come in, and sign the visitors sheet, but he didn't write down that I had turned up for 10 minuets, and even then he only did it because the other receptionist noticed me and told him that i was there for the midwife and needed to be ticked off the list. 12 o'clock came and I was still sitting there, and then another lady came in holding her pregnancy notes. the midwife rang up to recpetion, and he looked straight over to them and told them to go straight down. The woman receptionist (after a good 5 minuets) then turned to me and asked what time my appointment was, and then had to ring down to the midwife and get the other lady to come back and wait so i could be seen. such a mess, I wouldn't of minded with him beign a trainee, but he had seen me come in and been told twice why I was there.. and was sitting on the computer looking at the days appointments/booking others in so it wasn't like he didn't know I was sitting there for a good half hour. :growlmad: 

sorry for the rant, just needed to get it off my chest :haha:


on the good side, Lucy is 4/5ths engaged, but her heartbeat was a little fast at 160bpm.


----------



## Cherrybump

I hate people that. My mum had got the treatment from a girl in macdonalds....Mum even said to the manager they have lost a customer due to her service towards my mum.

There was people who had been served and this girl was just watching the other assistant fixing up their meals. Mum stood for like 12 mins then the girl took the customer behind my mum. Mum let it go because she thought she didnt see her and the other customers were looking giving that look to say you were first how dare she lol. After she served that person mum went to give her order but girl was looking to the person behind her to take theirs :S... Mum kicked off and the manager came over. Mum explained to them and the girl said ' I thought she was getting served already' :s... Blind bitch lol. 


Just shows you the manners of some people.. 


Anyways me and ryan have order a domino's i make sure i got spicey chicken wings to and so did he... I never eat the sauce so he takes it.. Hahahaha should have heard him just scream out from the spicey-ness lol.. Im hoping this works a treat for pages. I had chicken curry yesterday but i wasnt feeling to good so i never finished that off lol.


----------



## kbwebb

i can't belive how stupid some people are lol, trust it happen to me today though, the one day OH isn't with me. mmmmm dominoes, you're making my mouth water :haha: have a slice for me :winkwink:
I'll have to settle with some soup i can't swallow anything with this sore throat :nope:


----------



## Cherrybump

I had a slice for you lol only managed 3 slices so i popped the rest in the fridge for now lol Ohhh soup it the best for sore throats and ice cream lol


----------



## kbwebb

Lol, I've got a draw in the freezer dedicated to ice pops/lollies and ice creams :haha: I ate three cornettos the other day :blush: I've been awake since 7, had a bath cleaned the bathroom and my bedroom. Even got a toothbrush and scrubbed the taps and window frames.. Hoovered everywhere and put two drynite mats on the bed incase my water breaks, I know I'd forget do it if I didn't do it today when I saw them under the cot. now I've tierd myself out so I'm lying on the bed deciding what to eat :haha:


----------



## Vidal0123

He has cleft lip and palate and needs a feeding tube right now.



dollface85 said:


> Congrats Vidal!! So happy for you! Why are they keeping him at NICU?


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies unless I'm mistaken just read on a new thread that cherrybumps waters have gone... Good luck hon if this is right x


----------



## Smanderson

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies unless I'm mistaken just read on a new thread that cherrybumps waters have gone... Good luck hon if this is right x

Ohhh WOW!!!!!!!!! Thanks for this Apple!!! I hadnt seen the post! Best of luck Cherry xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

So is there any April babies left? LOL xxx


----------



## dollface85

How is Isaiah Vidal? And yay if cherry is on labor
hahaha smanderson all the bubs coming early!

Elijah is coming home today or tomorrow! Can't wait!!


----------



## Rah

Don't worry smanderson I will prob go over so be here tIll may chatting on my own lol

Great news elijah coming home x


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Rah me too :wacko: I cant believe how many babies are here already! 

Doll thats fantastic news!!! Bet you cant wait to get him home now :flower: whats the thing you have been looking forward to the most about him being home?

Im going to be so bored today, i really wanna go shopping but everything is closed! :dohh: guess i'll have to busy myself cleaning instead double dohh!! :dohh:


----------



## rooster100

Don't worry samanderson I have a feeling my baby has no intention of arriving any time soon! Have terrible guilts after eating an Easter egg for breakfast! Poor baby. 
I wish we knew how cherry was getting on! I'm dying to find out! 
Doll that's great news!! I bet your so excited! He has done so well! Xx


----------



## dollface85

smanderson: the thing I've probably most look forward to is holding him and moving him around without all the wires and monitors attached to him. And dress him in cute clothes and of course stare at him endlessly.


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Rooster i just had a toffee crisp for lunch :haha: was very yummy :thumbup: i dont think bubs minds, he does a little wiggle when i eat chocolate :haha:

I think Cherry is still in hospital but her and Paige are doing well i saw a pic on FB and she is gorgeous :flower: not sure how long she is likely to be in there though :shrug: must be difficult for her to get online in hospital :dohh:

Aww Doll thats so lovely :flower: it must be difficult having cuddles with all the wires, i never thought of that :dohh: will keep everything crossed he comes home today :hugs: what a lovely Easter present :happydance:

Do you have many outfits for him? I have been awful buying DJ outfits and he not here yet LOL i have put a ban on myself for buying any more until he is here and we know what size he is :haha:


----------



## Rah

Well today I put the cot up and re arranged a few things ready mattress is coming on thurs so will wash everything and get it all set up then and I will pack the hospital bag on Thursday as well 
Been counting in my ball for 2 hrs feel quite sore now lol bouncing too hard prob lol


----------



## Smanderson

I have hardly been on my ball lately :dohh: really need to just get on with it and go on there but its so much more comfy on the couch :blush: also i STILL not been to any antenatal classes :wacko: cant seem to get motivated to go :dohh: will try again this week :thumbup:

my bags have been packed for weeks LOL i have no idea whats in them now but there are some useful things im sure :haha: as long as there is something for bubs to come home in and something to give birth in the rest can be sorted i guess :shrug:


----------



## rooster100

I much prefer the sofa to the ball too! ;) I'm so bad with that ball! 
I litirally eaten chocolate all day! 
I don't think I have enough clothes for baby yet and its hard when you don't know the sex. Realised today my baby vests are all up to a 7lb baby So unless I'm very lucky having a little baby I don't think any of them will fit it! X


----------



## dollface85

All the babies are coming! Can't wait what all of your babies,will look like!

We got Elijah home today and it's amazing getting to just take him and move him around! It's also very odd having him home. He is fed, changed, content and sleeping so what do we do now? It's all so confusing lol I'm going back to work tomorrow howeverbecause we are waiting for a better job offer for dh. Once he gets one I give my 2 week notice.


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Rooster, glad im not the only one dodging the ball :haha: its mad how some shops have new baby up to 7lb when loads of babies are 7-8lb :dohh: maybe pick up a couple of packs of 0-3 month onesies/vests so your covered :thumbup:

I sometimes wish we had waited to find out what we are having but i just dont have the patience, will be an amazing surprise for you though :flower:

Doll congratulations on taking Elijah home :hugs: so pleased for you hun thats fab news :happydance: bless hom being all content and non fussy :flower: now you can just relax and enjoy him :happydance:

Shame you have to go back to work so soon but it sounds like its for the benefit of your lil family and hopefully a better offer will come in for hubby soon :flower:


----------



## Rah

Thsys fab news that Elijah is now home now you can really enjoy him xx

I haven't brought much this time round we still have unisex vests (20) and baby grows (10) all vests are first size up to 10lb grows are 0-3 dd was long so the first size didn't fit in length 
Got a few new bits which dd picked for the hospital then will buy pink/blue 

I'm quite sore today think baby may of moved down a bit wont know till next week when at mw 

Omg I'm going to have a baby this month excited


----------



## rooster100

It's April girls!!! Feels like I have been waiting for this month for ages!!
Great news Doll getting to take him home, must be lovely x


----------



## Smanderson

Yaaaayyy FINALLY its April!!!!!!!! Been waiting for this month since 9th August :haha:

Now come on April babies we are ready for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Arrrggg I have not been in here for ages, I must of clicked unsubscribe by accident grrrrrrrrrr.

Huge congrats on taking your little boy home Doll!!!!!!

Yay for April, I have 22 days untill my section :)


----------



## rooster100

22 days Jenny! How exciting! Must be nice to know an actual date! 
I feel like time is standing still! Seems to have been the 1st of April now for weeks! X


----------



## kbwebb

oh god, this day feels like its never ending.. so i'm dreading the next 25 :haha: It does seem that far away when you say that youre due at the end of the month, but OH decided to tell me that if i go to 42 weeks I have 40 days left :dohh: I really can't see her coming early at all.


----------



## Rah

Ha ha that's how I'm thinking now 38 weeks tomorrow so 14 days left but aiming for the 26th as they let you go 10 days over so I'm on 27 days left


----------



## kbwebb

the only good thing is i've been convinced i'm 35 weeks this week, not 36, so that put me in a good mood when i noticed :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

LOL today really has gone slow!!! Especially as we went to Ikea and it was rammo so everywhere we turned there were people and we couldnt move! Soooooo annoying...then we FINALLY made it to the tills and some awkward git was there taking hours to pay :wacko: then we got stuck in traffic on the way home only to get in and realise we had run out of food and had to do the food shop :dohh:

Still, i suppose it was nice to have stuff to do, am dreading tomorrow, hubby is back at work so i'll be lonely...we have a scan which will be nice but he cant come so my mum is coming with me :thumbup: then i need to find things to fill my days till the baby comes...anyone got any tips? xxx


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, finally reached due date today!!! 
I really hope something happens soon.. Hoping for a 
call from hospital, was expecting one one Thursday but never happened , then bank holiday:( 
I'm sure I can't go on much longer I'm so uncomfortable now.. Absolutely no chance of turning over in bed.. So uncomfortable..they thought LO was aprox 9.5 last week 
so surely should even do a sweep soon.. 
We just really want to meet our little baby .. I know I will be anxious anyway but just keep worrying that LO might get stuck if it gets too big..

Think I need to just chill :) A bit.. 
Going to get bouncing on that ball again :) we have tried all tricks to get things moving with no joy, no sign of plug or show.. Going to go 
for another walk today :)

Just getting impatient now as we are team yellow :) 

Come on baby .. We want a cuddle xxxx !!


----------



## Jenny_J

I just hope she waits till section date:-/ iv had a really painful lower back since yesterday, soft bowel movements, and some intense braxton hicks :-/


----------



## Apple111

Jenny what will they do if ur labour starts before section date? Will u have to go in to have a section early? 

Hope LO stays put for you x


----------



## Jenny_J

Apple111 said:


> Jenny what will they do if ur labour starts before section date? Will u have to go in to have a section early?
> 
> Hope LO stays put for you x

Yeah they will have too, there is no way I can have baby naturally, and they won't let me try either, as iv had 2 previous sections. 

Thanks hun, I hope she does too.


----------



## Smanderson

Apple Congrats on hitting your due date hun :hugs: i hope things get moving for you soon :flower: your hospital sounds terrible, what has your midwife said about it all? cant believe they havent even done a sweep for you yet :nope: 

Jenny i'm keeping everything crossed for you that you can get to your section date :hugs: and you keep resting and try not to do too much :hugs: xxx

I have decided i really really want to be induced, i dont care when just want to KNOW when this baby is coming rather than waiting around unsure :wacko: i dont think its something we can choose though is it LOL :dohh: Wish we could though :haha:


----------



## Apple111

I have been under consultant care due to SPD for few weeks but seen 3 different ones.. 
After mixed information and calls not being returned I called my midwife.. It's been awkward as my midwife was away for a month on holiday and I havnt been followed up properly.. Anyway she has now spoke wih a senior midwife who was brilliant and really rassuring.. 
She is going to talk to my consultant ( which apparently i havnt seen yet lol) and hopefully 
call me back today.. She read through my notes and it was obvious that others hadn't by look 
in her face.. She told me not to worry, gave me several numbers to contact her.. So just waiting now.. 
Hopefully get a call today.. We will see:) 

Hope all u other ladies are doing well n feeling ok..
Oh and been told baby Is back to back.. Any tips to swing it round appreciated 
xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Wow Apple thats awful, they basically just left you to it!! Keep us posted when you get a call and make sure you call her if you not heard anything by maybe 4pm! They cant keep leaving you like this :growlmad: you are very calm about the whole thing, i would be marching down there and getting VERY cross with them! Then again...im one MASSIVE hormone at the minute LOL

Have you looked on spinningbabies.com i think its mainly for breach babies but maybe something on back to back? Do you think this could mean a section? xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

I wont be doing much at all lol. Im so tired and my back hurts too much do be doing lots. 
I really wana go swimming, but I cant justify buying a new costume at this stage of pregnancy


----------



## Smanderson

Owww how annoying, i have one that i have hardly used, wish i could just send it to you :dohh: i bought it intending to do weekly swimming but when all the BP issues started and SPD i just stopped...silly really as i love swimming :nope:

Mothercare might have some still in their sale? I got mine for £14 in the sale a few months ago :thumbup:


----------



## Rah

Dd was back to back they told me to lean forward all the time and if I can get on all 4s the back is the heaviest part of baby do will swing round they do say a high % will spin in labour just don't labour on your back as that won't help 
Tbh I didn't bother and just lay In bed that's why she didn't spin 
I'm trying this time though


----------



## Rah

38 weeks today feel like in going into the 2ww symptom spotting again will be driving myself mad lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, im home and little sore. little bit worried about this dam scar to now as it was bleeding a little :| i rang mum to find out if that can happen as its freaked me out. ive been doing things like normal in the house not really thinking about the scar mums thinks ive over done it and probs stretch the stitches while bending over :(.. see midwife again tomorrow so ill asked then place ive been told im not allowed to walk to far as my body wont be able to handle it yet :(. 


Here my birth story for everyone else:


Friday even i was just about to stand up and go pee after watching eastenders as you do lol. As i stood up this gush of liquid came running down and i said to Ryan ( i think i just wet myself but im not sure it was even pee) so i wobble to the loo. (If my waters, no pee oh crap) lol He rang his mum and i rang my mum while sitting on the loo. My plug was coming out as i wipe also. I was leaking quite alot of fluid which was still going as i got to hospital. Ryan rand the hospital up for me as i couldnt get out from being stuck inthe toilet and was told to come right now. We waited for his mum to pick us up which was just after 9 i think it was. 
We picked up my mum and then headed to the hospital.

I was having contractions about a mind after my waters went and each one was getting stronger and they were coming closer together to.

We arrived at the hospital and i struggle to get out the chair as i was still leaking fluid i can to take a toilet with me so i didnt soak the car. 

Waited for about 15-20 mins before getting seen as i stood up to follow the lady i had another big gush got to the loo and i had to pee into a bowl for them to check it :S lol my pj's were completely soaking (also should mention that i had changed my underwear like 3 times before leaving the house. My first pair of pjs were soaked so i put leggins on they were soaked so another pair pjs to the hosp lol).

Was then taking into another room to have my cervix checked and she felt around my bump. She said that paige was lying in breech position and was going to get someone else to check also as i told her about my 36 weeks app and my midwife noting it down as she was head down still :s i then got a scan to get her position and it was right she was breech. Heading back to the room i was in i was having a very strong contraction and could barely move. When my cervix was checked i was 2cm (i forgot to say this first) we waited in the room for a bit as i was still contracting strong, was giving pain killers which never kick in. I was then told id have to have a section and they told me what was going to happen etc. I had little cry to myself was i was scared to hell of having a section....

Some guy came in and told me what was going to happen when i got up there and how much longer i had to wait until they were prep up. Was about 10-15 mins later before we were taking up stairs. Have to say once my back gown came off all my modest went out the window . 

I was put on a bench for the to put the epidural in my back. was little sore as you have you have you back arched right and i was trying not to focus on my contractions at the same time. 


[Baby woke up lol so its taking extra 40 odd mins to get this post finished]

Finally after getting those jags in my back and helped to lay down and wired up to machines. My op started.

By 00.10am Paige was born into the world 30th March 2013 weighing in at 6lb 10oz (midwife said she'd weight 8 pound something lol)

Took ages to stitch me back together and we were off to a on site thing as they could get my heartrate monitor right through the op so i was hook to a monitor for a while before being taking of onto a labor ward. 

Last few days have been a total blur but it was worth it. although on the 3rd i was really constipated and felt like crap and had mention to the midwife about going to the loo so much i did had some diarrhea so i was moved into a single room with a toliet attached. Felt like i had a virus because they had to wash there hands coming in and out or the room and wear a apron to. they thought it could have been something else but im glad it wasnt. was hard to go to the loo with a baby and no one to watch her lol most of the time it was gas trapped lol but it was super on comfy. 

Glad im home now, Paige is a handful but i wouldnt change her for the world.


----------



## Smanderson

Awww Cherry thanks for sharing your story hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So happy for you its so exciting Paige is here already :happydance::happydance: cant believe she flipped round so last minute :haha: cheeky lil minx :flower:

How is she sleeping for you now hun? How are you enjoying being a mum? How is Ryan coping being a dad?

When are you seeing your midwife to check your stitches? Hopefully its just part of the healing process :hugs: sounds like you may have had that bug gong round the hospitals if they were being super careful when they came in to your room :hugs: just what you dont need after giving birth :hugs:

Im glad you and Paige are safe and well hun and fantastic your both home but now you must rest and make Ryan do all the running around for you so you can rest and recover :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Rah

Congrats cherry xx
And copy everything said above 
Please take it easy a section is classed as a major op dont over do it xx


----------



## Cherrybump

She sleeps pretty well from 7am to 12 at night lol then from 12 to 7am she like super restless. So i know its going to be a long night to night. me and ryan have came to the plan one does one night the other does the other night that way we're both getting a good night sleep lol. He's helping out alot. He has to take a mattress of my bed though as its to high to get into just now. 

Love being a mum. I would be totally bored without her here making life worth every second.

Midwife checked my stitches this morning and said they were good just a pity that i had to move around so much and make it bleed :( so ill get her to look at it again tomorrow and paige should be getting weight tomorrow to. 

Im hoping its my midwife that comes out cause i would love to see her again now ive had paige. 

It will soon be your turn hun :) xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Rah. I really should have took that more in lol feeel bit stupid now that i did the washing :(


----------



## Smanderson

Thats a good idea hun, at least this way you each get a good sleep every other night :flower: i might suggest it to hubby when DJ is here :thumbup: im sure she will flip her sleeping round soon hun, hopefully over the next few weeks she will learn to be more awake in the daytime :thumbup:

Thats so lovely :cloud9: cant wait to feel the same way once DJ is here :cloud9: i saw him at the scan today, his lil face with his chubby cheeks and big eyes and button nose :cloud9: my eye leaked a but :cry: LOL :blush:

Hopefully your midwife can put your mind at rest tomorrow hun, hopefully it will just be normal leaking :hugs:

I saw some old work friends today was so lovely to see them again, made me feel like me again for a lil while which was so nice as i have felt in a daze for weeks with all thats been going on :wacko:


----------



## Apple111

Hi cherry, nice to hear from you , I kept checking to see how u were getting on:) glad ur little princess arrived well:) 

U take it easy xx


----------



## Apple111

Smanderson said:


> Wow Apple thats awful, they basically just left you to it!! Keep us posted when you get a call and make sure you call her if you not heard anything by maybe 4pm! They cant keep leaving you like this :growlmad: you are very calm about the whole thing, i would be marching down there and getting VERY cross with them! Then
> again...im one MASSIVE hormone at the minute LOL
> 
> Have you looked on spinningbabies.com i think its mainly for breach babies but maybe something on back to back? Do you think this could
> mean a section? xxxx

:) I hope not but will go with what they say...I will look at that site thanks:) 
I rang today , still not got hold of anyone. I managed to get myself booked into maternity day unit tomorrow at 11 to get checked out.. Just wish things would start on there own...been walking n keeping busy all day n bouncing on ball:)


----------



## Vidal0123

My baby boy is finally home after 1 week in the NICU! I am so excited!!


----------



## Apple111

Vidal0123 said:


> My baby boy is finally home after 1 week in the NICU! I am so excited!!

That's amazing, enjoy every minute hon. Can't wait to meet our little person now :) xx


----------



## Smanderson

Apple im glad your going to your maternity day unit :flower: they are fantastic at the one here :thumbup: hopefully once your on their radar they will sort you out :hugs:...really disgusted with your docs/midwives though :growlmad: you should make a whopper of a complaint once baby arrives :thumbup:


Vidal congrats on bringing your little man home :hugs: can we see more pics of your lil cutie?? Love baby pics :D xx


I have the specialist today :wacko: im hoping she will talk about possible induction but thats probably wishful thinking, she is so relaxed about things...if i ask..should i go back to work she shrugs and says...ok...then i say shall i do less hours and she says...thats a good idea... Im like whaaaat!! maybe i should ask if i should go sky diving and see what she says :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sky diving sounds like a good plan while pregnant lol

Thanks ladies. I sopke to the midwife and she said its looking good and its only leaking on one side which inst to bad just keep it clean and dry.

Ive been up since 5am paige finally fell asleep and i could only manage an hour after because i kept hearing her stir lol.. 

Im going to try and combined feeding. As you said Sm my boobies are huge lol my milk finally came in and was leaking this morning when i was putting cream on them :) so i expressed and got a bottle worth for her :D midwife was ok with me expressing milk. Ill try her on the boob again aswell just to see how it goes.


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh yaaay for your milk coming in hunni :hugs: hopefully will be less painful with the milk there now :flower: thats fab news your leaking is ok :hugs: did she give you any dressings for the wound??

Yipeeeeeee!!! I know when im having my baby :wohoo: well...unless he comes early :haha: they have booked me in for an induction on 22nd the day he is due :happydance: so i have to go in the night before for the pessary or something...so excited :yipee:

I never asked about sky diving in the end cos it was a different doctor LOL but would have been soooooo tempted if it had been the normal specialist :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Apple111

Been to maternity day centre as requested yesterday and they didn't do anything arrr !! frustrating .. Got to go back tomorrow to see another consultant ... To be honest we have decided ' sod it to lot of them' baby will arrive when it arrives, and we will deal with whatever..me n Oh are both senior practitioners for nhs and i made sure they knew that we think the communication between staff has been unacceptable and we would never treat our patients in this way.. The midwife who was suppose to ring me last week came in to see us n said she had been off sick and said she had asked someone else to call us... Whatever..u don't know what to believe... Anyway outcome is she is phoning us back this afternoon after speaking to another consultant... ;/ whatever?? Lol xx 

Anyway just chilling this afternoon with oh n plan on watching tv n eating chocolate:) 

Sorry for rant :)


----------



## Apple111

Wow sm .. That's great news hon.. I might change areas lol.. Seen as mine is so pants.. I'm just telling myself that hopefully delivery staff will be ok then I want to be home ASAP :) they have always been ok b4.. 

Glad ur doing ok cherry x


----------



## Smanderson

They have been amazing at the hospital, im going to write in once baby is here to say just how amazing they have been cos it has been such a horrible journey this last few weeks the only nice thing has been the kindness they have shown and the comfort in knowing they are looking out for me and the bubs so i can only imagine how let down you feel with how rubbish your carers have been :nope:

I cant believe they have been so awful and with you working in the health system it must be insult to injury to know they should be doing more! I agree that now you need to try and relax and try and make the most of this last bit of pregnancy (i know its not easy to enjoy!!) and then make some major noise about the terrible care once baby is here :thumbup:


----------



## Rah

Sm great news about induction date at least you have an idea now when he will arrive 

Apple sorry they have been messing you round and you have not anywhere with them
Id def speak to pals about it

Cherry great news your wound is fine and Thsys a fab amount of milk!!! It will all calm down now and body will produce for babies needs rather than doing it to get milk in 
Expressing is great I used to feed in day express about 10 so oh can do a night feed and I got a few hrs solid sleep 

Well I had physio this morning she thinks all my hip pain is muscular and found the trigger points and released the muscle with her thumbs I nearly jumped off the bed was so painful but feel loads better now I have exercises to do and she can only fit me in on 17th do will be 40+1 hoping to be holding baby by then but she said I can ring if I'm in pain and will sort something 
Baby has been on a mission today I think doing all sorts of movements even dd asked if baby was trying to home out my belly button ha ha


----------



## Smanderson

Thank Rah im sooo excited :happydance: now i know he will be here in a max of 2 weeks and 5 days :happydance: and i finally booked my wax for Saturday so he can come any time after that LOL

Ouch your muscle sounds painful :nope: hopefully the exercises will help though :thumbup: i had a physio push on my trigger point once, OMG its sooo painful and cringey all at the same time :wacko: is your belly button still an innie? Mine is, just about! it kind of pops out a bit when i brush my hand past it though...weird LOL


----------



## Rah

I'm booked in for waxing and nails on Sat as well ha ha 
Belly button still inny don't think it will pop 

I'm going to be here all preg while you are all having cuddles with your los 
They will leave me till 40+10 so that's the 26th ah well will do a lot more talking to myself ha ha


----------



## Jenny_J

Im starting to think that baby wont wait till section date. My pelvis feels so heavy, its cracking/crunching and I keep getting twinges up my flute :-/


----------



## dollface85

Almost all April babes are here! gotta love it, inpatient little boogers lol

We have had Elijah home since Sunday and he is such a good baby BUT of course he hits his first growth spurt the day he got home. They had just switched to feeding from 3 hrs to 4 hrs but when we got him home he was hungry every 2-2.5 hrs. And instead of eating his 60 ml feeding he gobbles down about 80-90 ml. Loves his food I see =D

Love changing his little outfits even though the newborn ones are still too big for him and he needs to be changed like 6 times a day lol.
He is getting longer periods of staying awake and god do I love those eyes of his. So incredibly gorgeous and alert and ahhh I could just stare at him forever.

Oh and our cat Monroe thinks the carseat, rocker and pack n play are hers and when the baby lays in them she gives this death stare like "mine!" hahha

Our doggies Cosmo and Boomer are really gentle with him and Cosmo our jack russell is super over protective over him.


----------



## Cherrybump

Dam i just forgot everything i read :( 

Congrats on the induction date hun. good to know you have a date unless he comes before hand lol.

I have to say its true that your still emotion after birth to lol i fine my self little teary lol just random tv soaps


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow doll i though Paige was eating so much and like your little man to often lol.

I gave her 30ml of breast milk earlier and an hour later she took an oz of another bottle :S. Midwife did say its normal though as he belly is expanding so ryan has put her bottle up to 90ml to lol 

Your little man is super cute too. I cant help myself taking piks aswell. How does he sleep at night?

Paige wakens up takes a feed and change and then wont go down for like 2 hours and scream like hell at some points then she'll finally go down for an hour or 2 and then wakens up again this goes on until 5am/7am and then she sleeps all day until like 12(noon) she wakes for a feed then hour or 2 later she down for good few hours lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

Just few piks i took :).
 



Attached Files:







908756_10200820332407633_804252116_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









Paige day 3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









909308_10200820322207378_536430000_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smanderson

Rah DJ isnt due till 22nd so its only another 4 days for you hun and Jennys section is around the same time so we will probs all pop at the same time :happydance:

YAY a wax buddy :happydance: hehe i booked the soft wax or whatever its called in the hope its less painful :wacko: probably just the same as a normal one though haha ohh and the lady said she hopes it dont kick start labor haha...wonder what she would do if it did!! haha :haha:

Im glad mine hasnt popped out ...makes me cringe, even the thought of it! :sick:

Jenny sounds like your LO is trying to break out early :thumbup: at least you know they will do a section for you though even if its not on the planned date :thumbup:

Doll how adorable!! Elijah is so so teeny tiny bless his heart! He looks so small in his car seat :hugs: How did you introduce him to your pets? Im not sure how to go about introducing DJ to our dog...our first baby LOL maybe if we dont make a fuss the dog will just accept him? :shrug:

Thanks Cherry, im so pleased to know for sure he will be here by then but if he comes sooner its a bonus :happydance: and i gotta say Paige is seriously cute :flower: 

All these gorgeous babies are making me broody!!! Sooo cant wait for DJ now!! well...i can wait till Saturday :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Jenny_J

I cried while making dinner :-( lol my back and pelvis hurt that much. Im walking like a gorilla that has shat itself. 

Doll and cherry what lovely pics :-D


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Jenny i been walking like that for a while now :rofl: blinkin SPD making me waddle about like that!! Its worse at night and in the mornings for some reason :dohh: poor you though hun, must be pretty awful pain to reduce you to tears though hun :hugs: does paracetamol help at all? I know, lame!! I wouldnt usually bother with it for a headache but its about all we are allowed these days :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Nah iv tried paracetamol, it didn't do anything. I wonder if this is spd? Il moan at my midwife about it at the appointment tomo.


----------



## Rah

Sm on my last appointment I said I will be ready to drop and when she pulls the skin tight will be in babies head freaked her out lol 

I have been given co codamol which is helping loads for spd 

All these baby pics just make me want baby to arrive asap

We introduced our dog slowly let him smell something baby had worn but I think he knew he just sat at the endow the Moses basket and didn't move sat between visitors and dd as soon as we would we would give treats from dd so pretend she was giving them even though weeks old to ensure he knew dd was ranked above him in the pack if that makes sense
He is so protective its cute to watch hope he's the same with this one even though he knows what its going to grow up to ha ha poor dog is mithered


----------



## Apple111

Finally got a return call from hospital from senior midwife!! First time !! Lol She spoke to one of top docs. Or so she says :) as apparently my consultant ..that I have never met has gone on holiday :) say no more.. 
Anyway I'm being seem by dr n midwife this morning first thing and they are going to come up with a plan :) do fingers crossed x

Doll & cherry amazing pics ((hugs)) xx

Can't wait now to meet our little bundle.. Pink or blue??? Who knows :) exciting xx

Hope all u other ladies have a nice
day xx


----------



## Smanderson

Jenny hope your midwife can help you out with the pain hun :hugs: will keep my fingers crossed they will give you co codamol for the pain if it is SPD :flower: 

LOL Rah can you imagine!!! :sick: haha i bet she freaked :haha: hopefully they will be so worried about sending us in to labor they will be gentle :haha:

I think the treats will work with our dog, he is very food driven LOL will have to pick up some of his fave treats on the way home from the hospital :haha: then spoil him with them when we get home :thumbup: he loves our nieces and nephews so hopefully he will be ok with baby, may be a bit jealous losing some of the attention though :wacko:

Apple...Finally!! A call back :happydance: Good luck at your appointment hun :hugs: let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

I wont take co codamol, it makes me so ill. 

Im even more grumpy today. Had no sleep last night due to hubby having a cough and coughing in my face all night, I gave up at 5am and got up. I wana kill him!!


----------



## Rah

Apple hope the app goes well and you get the plan you want

Sm what dog have you got? Treats work wonders lol 

Jenny I try to only take the co codamol before bed to get some sleep as I can't lie down without pain 
Hubby has had that cough going on 3 weeks now I got ear plugs best thing ever lol
Only thing is dd is starting with it again but only when she is sleeping was very tempted to sleep at my mum's the other week I found our settee is not as comfy as I thought ha ha

Well off to do a bit of shopping dads birthday tomorrow so need to get something no idea what though but mum is talking me so I'm not struggling with crutches and dd who tries to help move them for me ha ha


----------



## Smanderson

Awww booo poor you Jenny :hugs: i bet your mega grumpy with hubby for keeping you up all night :growlmad: could you take a nap today? 

Rah we have a Rhodesian ridgeback (he's massive and orange LOL) how about you? Hope you manage to find something nice for your dad :flower: im looking after my nieces today and have decided im going to take them out for lunch as a nice treat for the (and me LOL) :happydance:


----------



## Rah

I have a staffy he's so laid back its mad only heard him bark a handful of times 
I do wonder how these gangs get them so aggressive when I look at him I'm not sure he would know what to do lol


----------



## Smanderson

LOL it is the owner and not the dog defo! people get funny about our dog cos he is so massive, its really annoying cos he is the soppiest dog ever and would rather give you a big cuddle than anything else :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies just thought i'd show my pp pik day 4 and day 6 i put day 5 on bumps thread by mistake 

this is a difference in this piks inst there cause my scales havent moved lol
 



Attached Files:







4 day pp.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









907902_10200825373573659_55449465_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rah

Omg def a difference scales are mean go off how your clothes feel 
You look fab !!


----------



## Apple111

Hello ladies, finally got seen by someone that made sense today.. :) female dr really nice, did sweep.. Said I was 2 cm dilated, plan to do another Tuesday an induction booked for next Friday making me term plus 10.. At least I have a plan now..;) 

Don't know about u ladies but I seem to be starving all the time lol.. N boobs are really sore.. Just 
wonder if it body getting ready :) 


Loads of BH and don't know if I'm just super observant now had sweep but they def seem stronger to the point where I have started counting them .. They are roughly 
every 9 mins.. You never know..:)

Cherry did I read right that u have given Paige expressed out of a 
bottle? Are u breast feeding as 
well? I really want to do this if I can but been told to Breast feed for a while before introducing bottle
but this would be a nightmare for 
me. I havnt bfed b4 so all new to me. It's just with having two boys 
already it would be great to be able to let oh feed sometimes.

Spd ladies...u have my sympathy.. It's been a pain.. There is no way I can turn in bed, put socks on, 
stairs a nightmare..nothing seems to touch it. As if we havnt got enough to put up with lol xx


----------



## Apple111

Jenny_J said:


> I wont take co codamol, it makes me so ill.
> 
> Im even more grumpy today. Had no sleep last night due to hubby having a cough and coughing in my face all night, I gave up at 5am and got up. I wana kill him!!

((hugs)) men !!


----------



## Cherrybump

I was breastfeeding for only one day in hospital as she wouldnt stay latch on and i got so upset the next morning i was crying. felt so embarrassed to.. So i asked for a bottle to started feeding formula best choice i made. i give her the bottle not the boob for breast milk. I expressed into the bottle it comes with but i forgot to sterlize the darn teat lol so i pop it into the wee tub that comes with it for just now. 

Im off to get my jag soon and hoping to get the nurse to peek at my scar to lol just cause i noticed this plastic thread hanging out a little bit not sure if it normal or not as i aint been looking down there lol. 

Thanks hun. I noticed a bit of the difference when i look in the mirror to but i think because your still bleeding lol extra fluid for the weight :(


----------



## Vidal0123

Sorry I have not been on alot ladies. How is everyone? Im doing pretty good, BP is still elevated and now I will have to take BP meds. Isaiah is doing well, eating 2 oz every 2-3 hours. His newborn screening test came back elevated for Cystic Fibrosis. I am really worried and pray it was a false positive. He goes back at the end of the month for a sweat test to see if it is positive. Please pray he will be ok. He does have cleft lip and palate so sometimes feedings can be difficult but overall he is doing really well. I hope all you ladies and babies are doing well!


----------



## Rah

Apple111 said:


> Hello ladies, finally got seen by someone that made sense today.. :) female dr really nice, did sweep.. Said I was 2 cm dilated, plan to do another Tuesday an induction booked for next Friday making me term plus 10.. At least I have a plan now..;)
> 
> Don't know about u ladies but I seem to be starving all the time lol.. N boobs are really sore.. Just
> wonder if it body getting ready :)
> 
> 
> Loads of BH and don't know if I'm just super observant now had sweep but they def seem stronger to the point where I have started counting them .. They are roughly
> every 9 mins.. You never know..:)
> 
> Cherry did I read right that u have given Paige expressed out of a
> bottle? Are u breast feeding as
> well? I really want to do this if I can but been told to Breast feed for a while before introducing bottle
> but this would be a nightmare for
> me. I havnt bfed b4 so all new to me. It's just with having two boys
> already it would be great to be able to let oh feed sometimes.
> 
> Spd ladies...u have my sympathy.. It's been a pain.. There is no way I can turn in bed, put socks on,
> stairs a nightmare..nothing seems to touch it. As if we havnt got enough to put up with lol xx

So glad you have a plan now hoping the sweep has kicked things off for you though
As for the feeding you can do any combo you want to 
You can just breast feed
Breast and express for a night bottle (I did this last time) 
Breast and formula
What ever works your body will produce the milk the baby needs

I got told every feed baby puts its order in for next feed so will always be enough until starts dropping feeds 
They say wait 6 weeks before expressing and introducing bottle in case of confusion this is rubbish in work (I'm a paeds nurse) we mix feeds all the time if you fo what suits you you will be more likely to stick to breast milk


----------



## Rah

Vidal0123 said:


> Sorry I have not been on alot ladies. How is everyone? Im doing pretty good, BP is still elevated and now I will have to take BP meds. Isaiah is doing well, eating 2 oz every 2-3 hours. His newborn screening test came back elevated for Cystic Fibrosis. I am really worried and pray it was a false positive. He goes back at the end of the month for a sweat test to see if it is positive. Please pray he will be ok. He does have cleft lip and palate so sometimes feedings can be difficult but overall he is doing really well. I hope all you ladies and babies are doing well!

Aww hun ***hugs*** did they pick the cleft up on the scan? Feeding must be do difficult at times but do glad he's doing well
Try not to worry about the cf result there are lots that test high and sweat test is normal my niece had a high sweat test and there is another test they do after which came back normal 
Cf is much better managed now than years ago try not to read up on the net xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry you look fantastic! Huge difference in just 2 days!!! must be the BFing :thumbup:

Apple thats great they are FINALLY doing something to help :hugs: woooo for 2cm dilated :happydance: and yep im constantly hungry and boobs v sore, think they must be getting ready for bubs :thumbup: ohhh regular BH sounds more like contractions hun :thumbup: i dont thin BH are supposed to be regular :flower: everything crossed for you hun :flower:

Vidal did they say how long your BP is likely to stay high or why its high after birth? Great news Isaiah is doing well and i really hope his sweat test comes back negative hun :hugs:


----------



## Vidal0123

We did know he had a bilateral cleft lip but not about the palate. 




Rah said:


> Vidal0123 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have not been on alot ladies. How is everyone? Im doing pretty good, BP is still elevated and now I will have to take BP meds. Isaiah is doing well, eating 2 oz every 2-3 hours. His newborn screening test came back elevated for Cystic Fibrosis. I am really worried and pray it was a false positive. He goes back at the end of the month for a sweat test to see if it is positive. Please pray he will be ok. He does have cleft lip and palate so sometimes feedings can be difficult but overall he is doing really well. I hope all you ladies and babies are doing well!
> 
> Aww hun ***hugs*** did they pick the cleft up on the scan? Feeding must be do difficult at times but do glad he's doing well
> Try not to worry about the cf result there are lots that test high and sweat test is normal my niece had a high sweat test and there is another test they do after which came back normal
> Cf is much better managed now than years ago try not to read up on the net xxClick to expand...


----------



## Vidal0123

looks like i have post partum hypertension. no idea when it will go back to normal.





Smanderson said:


> Cherry you look fantastic! Huge difference in just 2 days!!! must be the BFing :thumbup:
> 
> Apple thats great they are FINALLY doing something to help :hugs: woooo for 2cm dilated :happydance: and yep im constantly hungry and boobs v sore, think they must be getting ready for bubs :thumbup: ohhh regular BH sounds more like contractions hun :thumbup: i dont thin BH are supposed to be regular :flower: everything crossed for you hun :flower:
> 
> Vidal did they say how long your BP is likely to stay high or why its high after birth? Great news Isaiah is doing well and i really hope his sweat test comes back negative hun :hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

Vidal im sorry you have the high BP, im on meds for mine too but it does seem to help so hopefully yours will sort its self out and a few days/weeks but as long as you take the meds it should keep your BP steady :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol im not breastfeeding hun paige wont latch on :( i did try again but she just pulls off so ill just stick to expressing the milk and giving her the bottle. 

I went to my doctors app but i cant get my rubella jag because they dont have it on file saying i need it and when she went for my paper work she couldnt find it she thinks the midwife still has it :( so she needs to track her down and find out about it for me other wise i aint getting the shot i was meant to have in hospital....Didnt get it there because the person was super busy and id have to wait until they were free to have it done :( so the midwife there told me to get it done at my doctors and the midwife that came to see me on tuesday said remember and make the app for it :S so now im going to have to say to her tomorrow i was able to get it done as it wasnt in my notes and she couldnt find my paper work :( sighs pain in the ass.

But i got her to look at my scar because i noticed the plastic thread thing hang out so she cut it off and gave my leaking part something which stink a little bit and pop on waterproof bagde to help dry it out :) so i dont need to panic on that lol but i will when it comes to taking it off lol might just get my mum to do it in a few days cause im such a whimp...


----------



## Smanderson

Sorry Cherry i meant expressing not BFing...its kinda the same in that she is having breast milk if you know what i mean :thumbup: 

Sounds like you had a big of a saga getting your rubella injection :wacko: hope you get it sorted tomorrow hun :flower: how are you healing now? Cant believe Paige is 5 days old already :flower:

I just went to the breast feeding class, it was really interesting but i was the only one on my own :blush: i didnt think hubbys would want to go to that :shrug: still, im glad i went cos there is only 1 more before bubs is due and its like 3 days before :wacko: so now i dont need to worry about it :thumbup:


----------



## Apple111

Vidal my friend had high bp after birth for a while but it soon settled so hopefully u will be same.. Bet ur loving having iasiah home.. Hope his test results come back ok, honestly these little ones cause us worry worry from day of conception :) my eldest is 16 next month n u still worry about something with them all the time;) He is under Alderhey children's hospital for certain things and has to have quite major surgery at some point 
so got that pending.. 
Just want his school n hopefully college out of way first..
Bit of an update:) I seem go be having what I think are contractions now about every 7 
mins roughly, gonna try and get a bit of rest.. Bit concerned as I was 
like this with last birth, managable 
and then waters went and ds 
was born full force within an hour..
I hope if they do continue that it's a bit more gradual as I think I was in shock a bit last time as it came from knowwhere:( and this time I'm further away from hospital..:/ 


Lol still not sure of names yet
:) think it's bcos we r team yellow :) leaving it bit late lol.. We do also like Paige for a girl even more so after seeing ur little princess cherry:) lol or Grace, but can't 
decide on a boys :) will have to wait till we see baby I think lol.. Anyway better try n sleep in case 
these get worse :)

Apple xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol yeah i know what you mean SM. Ooh glad you got those classes. No men went to the breastfeeding one and there was only 4 of us girls from the classes that went lol. I wish i had more questions on breastfeeding but its not until after you try it all the questions pop up. Like what do you do if they don't latch on right? Or if they pull of your boob and turn away from it like they dont want it at all? 

Paige does this she arches her back and pulls away from the boob like its something minging lol so i stopped giving and trying all together and suck to breastfeeding although just giving her that milk on its own doesnt seem a enough to keep her satisfied :S. so i have to go and get another bottle not to long after :( x


----------



## Rah

Sm glad you enjoyed the class dont forget we are here as well help if we can! I bf dd till 10months so hoping to do the same this time

Cherry do they not have support groups in the community? I had problems at the start with dd and spent 2 hrs at a drop in session with a mw going though latching etc 
How often is paige going between bottles? Because bmilk is basically exactly what she needs she will feed more frequent than formula babies as formula has things that are not exactly what baby needs at that point 
Bmilk changes all the time formula covers the baby from birth till 6month plus 
Quite often bfed babies feed 2hourly 
Sorry had work head on lol 

Apple hope you got some rest and ready for the day ahead whatever it may bring (hopefully a baby lol)


----------



## Cherrybump

Paige feed between 3 to 4 maybe even 5 hours. More on demand than schedule 

Oh man she can fart to lol


----------



## Rah

Cherrybump said:


> Paige feed between 3 to 4 maybe even 5 hours. More on demand than schedule
> 
> Oh man she can fart to lol

Thats really good! 
At least the wind is coming out!!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies these tightenings seem to hve settled down in the night . so frustrating !!! We will see how things go through today.. Oh has had to go to work:( only 10 mins away though x

Guess it another day of pottering about the house ;) 

Come on baby !! Xx I must just be comfy mummy xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning everyone. 

How is everyone? Apart from being tired and heavy lol. 

18 days till the section, time is dragging


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Apple I hope the tightenings start again! Come on baby apple! X
Cherry, I have heard bf Is tough! Very tough but worth it in the end. Good luck! 
Hope everyone else is well? 
I have a feeling I will be the last one on this thread to have baby :( it's still so high up! Will post a bump pic. Xx


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/B343E2AC-281A-440C-BC6D-EE39DB928CDD-748-000000D405AEA2D8.jpg

38 weeks tomorrow and this baby is still in my lungs! X


----------



## rooster100

Hi Jenny! Tired and heavy is right! 18 days! How exciting! I know what you mean about days dragging! X


----------



## Apple111

U have very nice bump rooster :) 
I just don't seem to be able to upload pictures. I have an iPhone, do u need to do it from a pc? I can upload to Facebook from phone but don't seem to be able to upload from phone to b&b !!


----------



## rooster100

Apple111 said:


> U have very nice bump rooster :)
> I just don't seem to be able to upload pictures. I have an iPhone, do u need to do it from a pc? I can upload to Facebook from phone but don't seem to be able to upload from phone to b&b !!

Thanks! It took me ages to work out how to do it from my iPhone. I downloaded the photo bucket app. Then you can transfer a pic from yr camera album onto the photo bucket album. Then in the bottom right hand info corner of the pic you can get the image img and add it to here and there is a pic! Hope that makes sense! X


----------



## Apple111

rooster100 said:


> Apple111 said:
> 
> 
> U have very nice bump rooster :)
> I just don't seem to be able to upload pictures. I have an iPhone, do u need to do it from a pc? I can upload to Facebook from phone but don't seem to be able to upload from phone to b&b !!
> 
> Thanks! It took me ages to work out how to do it from my iPhone. I downloaded the photo bucket app. Then you can transfer a pic from yr camera album onto the photo bucket album. Then in the bottom right hand info corner of the pic you can get the image img and add it to here and there is a pic! Hope that makes sense! XClick to expand...

Lol thanks, I'll give it a go xx


----------



## kbwebb

Hey ladies, 37 weeks today, so excited to be full term.. how ever i feel awful :cry: yesterday I lost count how many pints of water/ice cubes I drank and how many times I went the toilet for a wee. kept feeling like I needed to poop too. so me and OH went on a walk around the cemetry for some fresh air we went visit his grandad, and spend some time sitting in the baby section (for the baby we lost at 7 weeks) we then walked around putting everyones flowers right because they were blown everywhere, and OH really hates to see graves that aren't cared for. I honestly think he would go and buy flowers for everyone that doesnt have any there if he could. 

the walk was for around 2 hours, and by the end I was waddling around and feeling pressure from her head. Sat in bed and had two contractions, 7 mins apart, and they were both for atleast 30 seconds then had a constant pain, as if it was a constant mild contraction that wasnt going away. I started shivering, ended up with leggings, two tops, OH's jacket and his jogging bottoms on, and I was still freezing. I thought oh maybe this is the start of labour, :shrug: so I went on the exercise ball but then it all stopped and I just had tightness so i don't know if that actually stopped it. kept waking up in the night and ended up having another contraction. woke up this morning with the worst head cold, no energy whatsoever and feel horrible :nope: even OH said I look drained. 
spending the day in bed I think, so ready for her to just come out now :nope:


----------



## Jenny_J

Lovely bump pic rooster :-D

My bump has dropped. I dont feel too bad today though, my back feels bit better, and my foof doesn't feel like it's falling out, still a bit of pelvic pressire but that's fine, nothing like the pain of the last few days.


----------



## rooster100

Kwebb your OH sounds adorable. Maybe it was too much for you? I went around town for a few hours yesterday and I could hardly move by the time I got home. Just rest. The Pysio at my hospital told us half an hour of walking a day is enough, even if its 3 ten min walks a day that's fine. You need to rest up as you need energy for labour then having a newborn :hugs: x

Jenny that's good that your not as sore today :) x


----------



## kbwebb

rooster100 said:


> Kwebb your OH sounds adorable. Maybe it was too much for you? I went around town for a few hours yesterday and I could hardly move by the time I got home. Just rest. The Pysio at my hospital told us half an hour of walking a day is enough, even if its 3 ten min walks a day that's fine. You need to rest up as you need energy for labour then having a newborn :hugs: x

I know he's a right softie :haha: Yeah it was probs just too much for me really, really wouldn't of done so much if I knew i was going to feel like this the next day, was getting rid of my chest infection and now i've got a head cold instead. :nope: I don't know how ladies cope with having weeks of strong BH wondering if 'this is it'. it would drive me mad, last night was bad enough and that was only 3-4 strong contractions :dohh:


----------



## Vidal0123

My LO seems to eat every 2-3 hrs. About 2 oz each feeding.




Cherrybump said:


> Paige feed between 3 to 4 maybe even 5 hours. More on demand than schedule
> 
> Oh man she can fart to lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Vidal- that makes my lo sound like a hungry little monster lol she drinks 3oz but i gave her the bottle earlier she only drank 2 and a bit which is pretty good. Im little excited that her cord is starting to come away :) so i dont feel like i have to be super careful i know she want feel it but i still feel like i need to be super careful around it. 

Midwife said i can start to give it a little clean. So tonight we're going to bath her and see if it helps to get her ready for bedtime lol. We downloaded white noise to our phones lol. At the moment my little monkey is peacefully sleeping in her bouncy chair lol. We going to register her on tuesday hopefully its not to much for me lol. ryan wil have to walk slower for me haha. ill pick up my next bounty pack then also. 

Wow ladies i do feel bad for you all being in pain. Hope all your lo's show face soon and no more pain. Apart from Jenny as i know your going to surfer like me lol. 
Not sure i could go for another section after this as i just feel like im over worring about pulling it apart or over doing things for it to leak more lol. i just wanna have my energy back and be able to do things without relying on ryan to do them lol (like the washing dont think he knows how to work the washing machine :|. lol xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> Vidal- that makes my lo sound like a hungry little monster lol she drinks 3oz but i gave her the bottle earlier she only drank 2 and a bit which is pretty good. Im little excited that her cord is starting to come away :) so i dont feel like i have to be super careful i know she want feel it but i still feel like i need to be super careful around it.
> 
> Midwife said i can start to give it a little clean. So tonight we're going to bath her and see if it helps to get her ready for bedtime lol. We downloaded white noise to our phones lol. At the moment my little monkey is peacefully sleeping in her bouncy chair lol. We going to register her on tuesday hopefully its not to much for me lol. ryan wil have to walk slower for me haha. ill pick up my next bounty pack then also.
> 
> Wow ladies i do feel bad for you all being in pain. Hope all your lo's show face soon and no more pain. Apart from Jenny as i know your going to surfer like me lol.
> Not sure i could go for another section after this as i just feel like im over worring about pulling it apart or over doing things for it to leak more lol. i just wanna have my energy back and be able to do things without relying on ryan to do them lol (like the washing dont think he knows how to work the washing machine :|. lol xxx


You just gotta boss him about a bit hun. It is how it is, its really not worth over doing things and making the wound even worse. Enjoy kicking his ass about for a while lol :-D

Yay for registry day, I loved that with my others.


----------



## MrsHippo

Hi everyone :)

Cherry, we went in to labour within a day of each other!! Strange how we had the same due date too! My waters broke last Saturday morning, went all day with mild contractions, gradually became worse but was able to deal with it. Around tea time I went to the toilet and noticed my waters had meconium in them :( so went in and they decided to keep me. Had an internal and we discovered that she was breech....so breech and distressed = emergency section. Was all quite upsetting but she is nice and healthy :) congratulations on your little one!! x


----------



## kbwebb

hearing about more april babies being born makes me feel like i'm the only one left! oh well, only 21 days to go.. or possibly 35 days :grr:


----------



## Cherrybump

MrsHippo said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Cherry, we went in to labour within a day of each other!! Strange how we had the same due date too! My waters broke last Saturday morning, went all day with mild contractions, gradually became worse but was able to deal with it. Around tea time I went to the toilet and noticed my waters had meconium in them :( so went in and they decided to keep me. Had an internal and we discovered that she was breech....so breech and distressed = emergency section. Was all quite upsetting but she is nice and healthy :) congratulations on your little one!! x

Omg thats so weird eh. I had a section to lol. Paige was breech aswell she was bum down and the little stinker did a boo to. I tottally forgot all about that ryan has been reminding me of things as it was such a blur to me. I was crying aswell when they said id have to have a section was so over whelming. congrats to you to hun super chuffed for you. Was think i aint heard from you in ages glad to know we both are on the mend. xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulation MrsHippo she is gorgeous :flower: sorry you had to have an emergency section but great news she is doing well :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Knwebb don't worry I will be waiting too, my mil reminded me that if I go two weeks over its still another 4 weeks from now! :( x


----------



## Smanderson

Aww Rooster try not to think like that hun :hugs: we have come so far now its an absolute max of 4 weeks but you could be holding your bubs in the next week or two easily :flower:

Cant believe after 9 months this next 2/4 weeks feels like so long! Crazy eh but i dunno about you ladies but i feel super heavy, im walking like John Wayne and i have to sit up to turn over in bed :wacko: still, i love feeling LO shuffle about in there and when i rub his back (I think thats what it is LOL) and it feels all solid it just makes me want a massive hug :cloud9:


----------



## Apple111

Congratulations mrsHippo she is beautiful x

Well ladies, def lost plug this morning...no regular contractions tho today..:wacko: Backache and strong BH so they must be doing something.. So annoying as they were clockwork 2 days ago now irregular again.. Very uncomfortable but manageable..

Come on baby lol xx
hope ur all well x


----------



## Cherrybump

You know ladies i just wanna say huge thank you to you all. We've struggle from the start to finish all together and i hope this thread continues on for ever more. Giving loads of advice and tips for futures events. 

Some of the babies came early but we'll remain the April babies well lets just say SPRING BABIES!!! lol 

I so happy i found this website ( by randomly looking up things) lol i made some great friends on here and i will continue to be on here as much as i can. 

Think without you ladies and of course Ryan i would be hopeless lost with myself. You have all gave me some encouragement one way or another and i thank you all for helping me through every month and even now that she's here.

Love, hugs and everything to you all :D...


I just wanted a little cry to myself their lol just couldnt ask for anyone better than to share this with you all xxxxxx


----------



## Rah

Cherry what a beautiful thing to say big hugs xx

Has an April/spring baby thread been started in the baby club area? We will all be there in the next few weeks 
Can't wait to see how everyone's lo personality develops etc


----------



## Rah

Apple fingers crossed thus is the start for you xc
Keep us updates as much as poss even if it is to rant


----------



## rooster100

Cherry that's so sweet! I totally agree, it's been a crazy journey and the BnB girls have helped me through it every step of the way. 
Apple I hope your little baby comes soon! Good sign about losing the plug! 
Samanderson I'm walking like John Wayne too! Just feel so bruised down there! Also I resemble a human ship!
My baby is so quite in the morning, it always freaks me out but then it livens up at the day goes on :) x


----------



## Apple111

Toally agree cherry I found this site by just looking up things, it's help me through , first trimester, a loss:cry: :( , then TTC , then all way to here :) 

Don't know where I'd be without it either.. I'll def be on here too.. Just can't wait to meet LO now :) our little rainbow xx 

(( hugs)) and thanks to everyone too xx:hugs:


----------



## Rah

I have woken up this morning so hungry its mad in fact I think my tummy woke me up shouting feed me lol 
Weighed myself this morning I'm up 20lb from the start so not as bad as it could be since I craved full fat coke lemon cake and mince pies lol but really not happy will see what I weigh after baby 

Going the salon in a bit for waxing and my nails then off to parents for dads birthday meal they are having curry I'm gutted love a good curry but everytime I have tried to have one since being preg I'm ill and can't take more than a mouthful


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning everyone. 

I do love this site. All my so called friends abandoned me during the course of the pregnancy. I literally see no friends any more, nor do they even bother txting even. Im lucky to have you lovely lot to chat with.


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh Apple how exciting :happydance: sounds like things are really on the move, keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

Cherry that really is a lovely thing to say :hugs: i completely agree too :thumbup: this has been such a fantastic place to come for support, advice and understanding really glad i found you ladies :hugs: and i second the request for a thread in the baby club :thumbup: :D

Rooster it really does feel like being bruised LOL :dohh: hubby thinks my new walk is hilarious and calls it my crab walk :haha::blush: my LO is the same getting more active in the day too :thumbup: so glad you said that, i sometimes think i dont feel him as much as i should but maybe its just normal :flower:

Wow Rh 20lb you lucky thing :thumbup: your gonna be all skinny again within a week!! Its gonna take me months to get my body back but then again i have stuffed my face the whole pregnancy so i cant complain too much :haha: Slimming world here i come!!! :wacko: I just got back from being waxed too! wish i had got my nails done, maybe i will save that for in the week :thumbup: the waxing wasnt too bad, i heard its more painful in pregnancy but i think it was ok :thumbup: now im hairless bub can come when he wants :haha:

Jenny im sorry your friends have dissapeared through the pregnancy :hugs: im sure you will meet lots of new mums at all the groups once bubs is here :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol how do i do the group over there. so i just do it like it's here?? but this group as been move to the groups and Discussions lol ( just copied that part)

You guys are welcome. :) 

you know i start drinking cola alot through being pregnancy and ive not stop :| lol i like my irn bur but im a cola girl now lol...

im a tad tired bit i cant complain lol ryan was the one on the night so its my tired tonight. im waiting for my sister to bring me loo roll and paracetamol i ran out last night and seem to have loads of ibuprofen left lol they give you them to take home and continue at home. i had another one which was strong if i needed more i was to ask gp but its saturday lol ill ask the midwife tomorrow if i just take the bit of paper with me on monday and see if i can get them to give me some more.. instead of stealing me mums lol. i only mainly need it for my right side as its sore and the area i was leaking out is sore now and then to. 


lunch time yay im hungry i fancy a mac d's lol


----------



## Cherrybump

ps i cant go that far either :(


----------



## rooster100

Make shaw you take it easy after the c.section cherry! I'm sure your well aware but it's major surgery and you will be sore for a while. Love your pic of you and Paige! Super cute! 

Rah 20lbs is nothing! I have out on 40! Yikes! People keep telling me its all baby but its not! My legs are huge now! Used to cycle everywhere and had toned legs but now they are like giant jellyfish! Also I'm well aware I have eaten like a complete pig this pregnancy! 

Jenny, that's terrible about your friends. Glad we are here to help. Maybe join a mummy and baby group after baby is out? 

Xx


----------



## Apple111

Arrr love the pic cherry Paige is so cute :)


----------



## Cherrybump

i put on 2 and half stone which i think is 42lbs lol ive lost about 8lbs i think which is good that was all baby and i guess some water :S at first i lost 7lbs which was defo paige hahaha now its more like water weight coming out.

yeah i know it an extreme op i had and i realy shouldnt complain so much and like ryans mums says make him do things for me lol but we aint together and i feel bad to ask him as it is to do things for me :( even though he does it cause i say i cant do it could you lol i feel so bad im use to doing it all :( then moaning at him for not helping haha lol


----------



## Rah

Love the new pic cherry paige is so cute could cuddle her for days 
Don't feel bad about asking Ryan you need help to look after your daughter having a clean house etc is all part if that it will only be for a few weeks till your healed 

Sm waxing didn't hurt in yer slightest which worried me a bit lol think I was far too relaxed as I had just done my relaxation cd and the music was the same 
I got a pedicure after with my nails felt fab 
Well guess I'm ready for baby in that sense, going to pack my bag today 

20lb isn't much but I need to loose a lot more of pre preg weight before I'm skinny right now I want to loose 4 stone (58lb) since 20 is from preg I guess not too bad swimming world here I come lol

Where about in the country is everyone? 
I'm half way between Liverpool and Manchester


----------



## Rah

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/1811083-april-spring-babies-2013-a.html

I dont know how to do a clicky on my phone sorry
But it should be the link to a new baby club thread whichpop between the 2 till all our babies are here


----------



## Rah

Oh I think that actually works lol


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, omg so frustrated!! Dropped my iphone down the loo and it has died on me.. Had to get tablet out.. Just when I need phone the most tho.. Im trying to dry it out..

Update on me :) this baby is obviously very comfy... Staying put :) I was really uncomfortable last night but these tightenings seem to be just every now and then now :( 
Was a little freaked out last night as thought baby was trying to turn... So uncomfortable..I jumped out of bed and changed my position and little bean seemed to 
settle..5 days over now.. Driving me mad now.. :(. Just a little worried as baby measured 9.5 at 38 weeks:wacko:
Hopefully this was out a little xx

Just have to keep plodding :coffee:
Hope ur all well x


----------



## rooster100

Apple you poor thing! So annoying dropping phone in the toilet! Ahhhh! 
Also baby overdue! I really hope it will come soon! Xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Apple iv dropped my phone down the loo before now, I used to keep it in my back pocket, took my jeans down to use the loo, and plop went my phone! I was not impressed. Fingers crossed you can get it working again. 

Baby keeps doing something down low, she really really hurts me, when she moves her arms about, makes me take a deep breath, and sometimes swear a little bit lol. I wish I knew what she was doing.


----------



## Apple111

Jenny_J said:


> Apple iv dropped my phone down the loo before now, I used to keep it in my back pocket, took my jeans down to use the loo, and plop went my phone! I was not impressed. Fingers crossed you can get it working again.
> 
> Baby keeps doing something down low, she really really hurts me, when she moves her arms about, makes me take a deep breath, and sometimes swear a little bit lol. I wish I knew what she was doing.

LOL I know what you mean about babysitting down low :) honestly took my breath away too last night

Come on babies xx


----------



## DessyMarie

Awe congratulations to the girls that had their babies! Very adorable :) And wow... lots of sections! I can empathize because I had a section too due to Olivia being breech as well. But the difference was I had time to prep myself knowing she could come at anytime and that she was breech. She's going to be 2 months old tomorrow! And she was due 3 days ago haha. She's doing great though and finally 6.6lbs! Seems small, but she was 2.14 at one point so for me, she's huge!!!! She LOVES to eat.

Doll - Elijah is very cute. How much does he weigh now? 

I'm glad everyone is doing well, although I feel for the girls who are extremely uncomfortable now and just waiting for their lovely little ones to arrive!! 

I gained 1lb throughout my pregnancy (Olivia was tiny and my fluids had dropped) ... and since before I had gotten pregnant with her, I've lost 33 lbs! :D


----------



## Smanderson

Rah i think i went a bit OTT on the waxing...i got the brazillian not really knowing what it was :wacko: i was shocked at how little they left :wacko: LOL bit late now though :blush::haha:

Im in Kent in the South East, i used to live in Cheshire when i was a kid, only for a few years though :thumbup: dunno if you know Prestbury its a small village we lived in, we moved when i was 9 so i barely remember it :haha:

Ohh i would like to lose at least 4 maybe even 5 stone once bubs is here :thumbup: maybe we could all do our diets together :thumbup: Thanks for starting the new thread now we can stick together as the lil beans grow up :flower:

Apple im keeping everything crossed for you hun, hopefully all these signs will be your body getting bubs ready for the big day so its a quick delivery :hugs: not long now hun and they will induce you if bubs doesnt arrive :thumbup::flower: bloody typical about your phone too, of all the times for it to happen :dohh: hope you manage to dry it out :thumbup:

Jenny, any more signs she is on her way out? i sometimes feel like DJ is about to fall out the bottom of my bump and then other times i cant help but wonder if he will ever engage :dohh: i just havent a clue really LOL hope he comes soon :flower:


----------



## Rah

Sm ha ha I'm not that brave just a bikini slim which to be fair is quite slim I just said as long as its even I don't care lol 

Apple oh no nightmare having your phone out of use! Rice works to dry it out worth a try

Well I have been car shopping all day getting pressure but not central if that makes sense think baby has no sense of direction lol 
At mw Tue really not expecting head to be engaged


----------



## Smanderson

LOL perhaps i was a bit TOO brave :haha: ooohh car shopping!!! What car are you after? Did you see anything you like? You never know hun, you only have 9 days to go so bubs could be here any day now :happydance:

I saw my family today and when they were saying bye they were acting like its the last time they will see/speak to me without the bubs LOL i really wish they knew something i dont :haha: 

i been getting the odd tightening with belly ache but i dont think its anything promising, its probably just wind or something embarrassing :dohh::blush:


----------



## Rah

We just need a second car now hubby works 30 mins away was fine when it was 5 lol I'm looking at a focus coz I have only ever had fords but he's looking at anything 

I'm convinced I will go over I have the 21st stuck in my head don't know why. Not getting any tightenings or anything 
We had dinner at my parents and every time I moved they were jumping on me asking if I'm ok lol then I upset them all by saying I hope I don't as I will be driving myself as there are several empty wine bottles lol
Hubby then realised its 9 days away and ge should of stopped drinking weeks ago he said he would stop at 36 weeks ha ha doesn't bother me he only really drinks with Sunday dinner anyway 
Oh and he thinks baby will arrive Friday


----------



## Smanderson

LOL tell him not to feel too bad, my hubby cant even drive! He was supposed to learn months ago so he could drive us to and from the hospital but never bothered :growlmad: so wish he had cos now we either have to rely on family or try and beg a cab firm to take me in, unless i make it to the induction date :wacko: then i will just drive myself in :wacko:

i been getting the odd tightening but i guess its more strong BH cos its not regular at all, its like one or two in a while day :dohh: also getting period pain but not all day. So annoying this waiting game isnt it :dohh: then again i keep waking up in the night for my usual pee stop and panic thinking, what if my waters go now!!!!!!!! they never do LOL :blush::haha:


----------



## Rah

When's your induction date? 
This has got to be the worst part waiting


----------



## Smanderson

Induction is on 22nd so have 2 weeks to wait :wacko: im gonna be symptom spotting the whole time cos i really would love it to happen natural especially cos i feel like i failed at pregnancy with BP issues and i cant have a water birth like we planned :( i know its daft cos as long as he gets here safe thats all that matters but it knocked me a bit at the antenatal class when they kept on about all the wonderful things about trouble free pregnancy/birth :cry:


----------



## Apple111

Morning ladies, still plodding:) 6 days over now. Having second sweep tomorrow and got to go in hospital for induction on Friday at 15.30. They said it could take a while to get to me. Annoying thing is they said they induce u on the ward and OH can only stay until 8 pm. Then he has to leave until they call him. Thing is we live 40 min drive away and my last baby arrived within an hour of waters breaking. OH said he will just wait in car park.. It's bloody joke.:growlmad:. Be glad when it's over now:wacko:. Hopefully LO will arrive before then xx:nope:


----------



## cc1975

Yey!! She's finally here! Isla May Vera Cole was born at 1.21am on Sat 6th April. 7lb 11oz. All went well very strong and only 2 hr 20min labour  Will try and post a picture of her asap xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Ohhh Apple im glad you have your induction date now hun :hugs: but that really does suck about hubby having to leave at 8pm i been told mine has to leave at midnight :wacko: he cant drive so will have to get a cab home :dohh: do you think you will progress that fast with an induction? I heard they can be a lot slower...but i dont know and im sure they are different for everyone.

I cant understand why they cant just leave our hubbys to stay with us :nope: maybe they could hide in the bathroom LOL :haha: im like you though hoping bubs arrives before the induction xxx


----------



## Smanderson

cc1975 said:


> Yey!! She's finally here! Isla May Vera Cole was born at 1.21am on Sat 6th April. 7lb 11oz. All went well very strong and only 2 hr 20min labour  Will try and post a picture of her asap xxx

Yayyy CC congratulations hunni :hugs: welcome to the world lil Isla May :flower: looking forward to pics xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, sorry didnt have time to read anything. I grabbed that link though. Paige is little fussy right now so typing fast eeek!!1 i hears farts lol. Man i just put her down at 8.30am as she was awake when i came into the livingroom im guessing her dad heard me go to loo and went back to sleep how nice eh :(...

Anyways i agree on the sticking together diet thing SM just going to pop a diet tracker on my do da thing lol 


Sorry this was pretty random but this baby doesnt wait for nothing lol.. 

ohhh last time i see midwife today ive been told and im gutted i wanted to thank my own but i never even seen her :( boo. scar is looking better got badge taking off and looks much much bigger :) xxx

oh section oh to bad its the recovery i hate lol xxxxx


----------



## Rah

Sm I know loads of people who went naturally the day before induction prob scared themselves into labour lol 
I know how you feel about failing I wanted a qster birth last time but the birth was far from it but has made me more determined this time what I do and don't want 

Apple hope the sweep does its job tomorrow what are your plans straight after? I remember walking round ikea b&q and garden centres last preg ha ha will prob do the same thIs time as it worked 
Our hospital was like yours for induction men out at 8 but our labour ward is being renovated and they now have an induction ward where partner can stay throughout which is lists better as your not on the post natal ward anymore 

Cc congrats can't wait to see pics did you see the link to the baby thread?


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry thats great news your wound has healed so well :happydance: you could always send a thank you card to your midwife at the docs office with a pic of Paige? great idea about the diet ticker too :thumbup: 

Rah i hope your right hun, would be nice to go natural even if i cant have the water birth i really wanted :thumbup:

Anyone have any tips to bring on labor? Also, i feel really nauseous today and have a funny taste in my mouth, really wish it was a labor sign and not the lurgie LOL


----------



## Rah

I'm bouncing on the ball for about 2 hrs each night 
Started aromatherpy oils today my mw gave them to me so thought id give it a try bit stinky though lol


----------



## Smanderson

Ohhh i hate going on the ball LOL (note to self : must try harder) :haha::winkwink:

What oils are they hun? I might pop out and buy some too :thumbup: anything to get things started, this lil man is waaay too comfortable in there :haha:


----------



## Rah

Label says 
3% 
Clary sage
Jasmine
Lavender

Then the leaflet says...
Can mix with full fat milk and put in bath (or oil will just float) or rub/massage onto skin 
Can be used from 38/40 
I forgot last week so been having a bath in morning then rubbing it on tummy before bed on day 2 now


----------



## Rah

Think its the clary sage and jasmine the soften and help get things going 
Mw said once things start jump in the bath with it as well or if things start to slow will help get it going again


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun :flower: might drag myself off the sofa to go buy some now :D better write it down LOL xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I probably need to refresh my page as it been sitting on Rah comment about the sage thing for about half hour to an hour lol. 

SM sound lie a good idea including a photo to lol 

Midwife came and went aswell and i had to re-settle paige as she was woken to be weight poor girl. my hands were cold and i had to take her clothes of after only being sleeping for an hour :| and then the cheeky monkey did something that made me laugh lol i was changing her nappy while the midwife was here lol and there was only tiny bit poo but midwife had opened it when weighting her so i though better just give her a clean one lol Paige went and pee'd :haha: as i took her nappy of she literally pee's had to pick her up quick and it was spreading across the changing mat and i grab the toilet thing i had under her along with the muslin cloth. it was a fresh cloth to...

awww i so can't wait until you ladies have had your babies lol and can shares all your nightmares with me lol. 

SM i had been boucing on my ball pretty much for an hour or so a day and i know how much you hate it cause i was the same there were days when i really didnt wanna go on it so i didnt but i kicked myself for it lol. i had chicken curry that week and ate bombay mix and they werent spicey enough for me :S.. I would try the sage bath thing to heard its pretty good. 

You can trying dtd but i couldnt lol the thought stirred my tummy. walking is meant to be good aswell. 

Sorry i cant help you out more i cant even remember how many things i tried that week lol.

My mum is going to give me money for food as i dont get paid for another week and me and ryan are finding we have nothing to snack on lol. Ive pretty much cut down on my cereal in the morning not that im able to finish it:wacko:

Im now waiting to get a call for when the midwife will be out. I got my child tax credit form just need the child benefit one now so i can phone up the council to get this lady to help me fill it in lol i might ask her for help on the sure grant one to but i know its pretty simple.. 

Oh i rang up about my wage slip last week and ive still not received it so ill have to let the council aswell and try and get a bank statement of something grr. when i go into work ill just tell them ill pop in for it every month instead that way no other ass hole is receiving it... My mail guy is stupid like because 3-1 always got my e-no mail and i got the people above me mail once to :s... not good..

Im on a total rant today lol xxxx


----------



## Rah

Bouncing bouncing bouncing


----------



## Smanderson

ohhh gawd!!! Bouncing! gonna get ma ball out now!! :wacko: i picked up the oils today but totally forgot the base oil so i cant use it on bump yet ..whoops!!!


----------



## Rah

Another trip out tomorrow then! 
I'm doing my big shop tomorrow so going to walk every isle lol


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah will give me an excuse to get out and about :D well my tyre popped today so i gotta go kwikfit to get a new one tomorrow too so thats at least a couple of things to keep me busy :thumbup:

good plan, are there many stairs there? I heard walking up sideways like a crab helps :haha: i have been doing it but dont seem to make any difference...yet LOL


----------



## Rah

Think I will practice the sideways stairs at home before public ha ha 
I have lost all motivation today just want to stay in bed but typical I have things to do asda, mw, need to pop into work, drop a card off for sil ah well will be good for me


----------



## Smanderson

LOL yeah maybe a bit of crab practice is in order :haha: i must admit i just went for it in the morrisons stairwell :haha: people did look at me like i was crazy but i just dont care anymore LOL want this baby here :flower:

I know the feeling, must be the awkward sleeps LOL but it will be good for you to get out and about and hopefully help bubs drop down a bit more :D 

Got my oil and tyre...now i guess its more ball time :wacko:


----------



## rooster100

Morning ladies! Sounds like we all just want this baby out! I was only saying to DH this morning that I need to start walking up the stairs like a crab! 
Ok so last night I had terrible period pain and bh after bh. I thought for sure it was the start of things but turns out no! I called my mum this morning and she was like 'oh yeah you can have that for a few weeks before baby comes!' Ahhhhhhh!!! 
Also I needed to pee every half an hour and it was the equivalent of about a teaspoon full each time! 
Also.....tmi....I stunk last night. Poor DH was nearly sick! It was embarrassing! 
Ok rant over! Xxx


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Rooster, i think the time has come for us all to have our bubbies to cuddle now :flower: i been getting loads of BH and stronger too but nothing regular, its just enough to make me panic it could happen at any time LOL 

Eugh i am so there with the pee thing too! What is that? Do you think bubs are sitting on our bladders? DJ keeps getting hiccups too, its kinda cute and my whole belly moves now LOL he is so big :D


----------



## rooster100

I think baby is pressing on the bladder and the bladder is about 1/3 of the size! 
Yeah my LO keeps getting hiccups too! Sometimes it gets very frustrated with them and moves around loads. 
Just at my GP my getting my regular check up. I'm exhausted already! X


----------



## Smanderson

I didnt now the bladder was smaller??? crazy, how does that happen? i love when DJ moves about he is so big now it feels like he might burst out LOL its weird but lovely at the same time :haha: god luck at your check up hope all goes well :flower: x


----------



## dollface85

Hi ladies! sorry I've been mia but you know a newborn lol. I tried reading all the previous pages and hopefully I'm all caught up =D

Earlier you were talking about breastfeeding etc. and since Elijah was at the nicu and mainly bottle fed (my breast milk though) he did latch on the hospital pretty well and stayed on for a half a feeding but when he came home he doesn't like my breast at all lol. He looks at me with this sour face when I try to give it to him, and he might latch on for a second to suck once but then he gets all upset about it. So I gotta figure out how to get him to prefer the breast.

So right now I am pumping and we are 90% bottle feeding him. He loves taking his bottles super fast, even with the slow flow nipple and then gets really gassy and spits up his food. We try to pace him but its like impossible! lol

Also about introducing him to our dogs, we just put him in his pack n play and the dogs could sniff his scent in the air but couldn't see him. We left them to get use to the new scent for a few hrs and then lifted them individually to see that there was a baby in the pack n play. That got them all excited and a little hyper and they kept circling the pack n play and eventually we put him in his rocker and they just came and sniffed his head and tried to lick him. We just paced them and now they just are very protective and careful around him, like they know he is fragile. Our cat though thinks he is a toy and everytime he moves tries to smack him! she just wants to play with him but is being a lil too rough!

I love my lil man so much, he has such beautiful big eyes that melt my heart and he is such a good baby! he has quite the amount of gas because he eats so fast that makes him cry but for a few seconds at a time. Being a mom is rough but so amazing!


----------



## rooster100

Smanderson said:


> I didnt now the bladder was smaller??? crazy, how does that happen? i love when DJ moves about he is so big now it feels like he might burst out LOL its weird but lovely at the same time :haha: god luck at your check up hope all goes well :flower: x

Check up was fine, quick and easy. Baby is head down but she thinks I will go early as it feels very big! 
Don't think they check cervix here, nor do they do a scan to measure estimated baby weight :( nor to they do stretch and sweep :( 
Think they just wait for it to happen, they induce you here when your 14 days over!! Which I hope to god I don't get too! Xx

Yes the bladder is smaller as baby is squishing it so much! My LO feels like its trying to burst out of my ribs constantly! X


----------



## Smanderson

Rooster thats great news bubs is head down :happydance: would be nice to go early wouldn't it :happydance: did she mean the baby or the head feels big? i dont think they check the cervix here either :wacko: frankly i wouldnt want them too, there is no need unless im in labor LOL i had extra scans cos of my BP where they give a rough weight but i have heard they can be pretty out!

Ahh ok that makes sense, everything is squished in there i guess LOL i woke up slightly on my tummy today worried the baby might be squished :( but i think he is ok, he has been trying to escape again so im guessing thats a good sign :thumbup:

Doll Elijah is super cute!! Loving his green hat too :flower: i nearly bought one similar for DJ today and seeing that pic made me wish i had it really does look adorable on him :flower:

Cant help worrying about BFing, i would love to do it but it seems like its pretty hard :wacko:


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies i was peeing like that for about 2 weeks before paige came. i literally could have stay in the toilet it was pretty bad lol. 

I which io could stick out bfing but she doesnt like the boob so im pumping away lol i just bought electric pump today as the manual suck lol my hand goes rather sore.. the electric one inst bad but the suck on it isnt brillant i only got 2oz early :(.. so im tempting the manual one for just now then ill try the electric again lol.. need to do it more than once a day though xxx


----------



## dollface85

Cherry: I read that when pumping women should only get 1-2 oz per session per breast. Pumping doesn't really show what your milk supply is cause baby is so much more efficient in getting the milk out, and your body reacts to it differently. I am taking fenugreek to boost my supply, the first brand that I tried didn't work so I am trying a different one now. 

Smanderson: in the nicu when he latched on correctly bf'n was so easy... I believe if he had him home when he was born he would totally be a bf baby. And still can be, just gotta get him custom to the boobie lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww Doll those pics are adorable!! 
Good luck with getting him on the breast, you can do it :-D

14 days till section day. .......14!!! 

Im so excited and petrified at the same time lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun. i really need to keep myself going with it so i dont lose my supple. the midwives kept asking me every time i seen them how much i was getting and that i could pump more than once lol i just couldnt do it with the manual was getting me down just doing it once. With this pump i just bought you can use battiers in it to lol i thought it came with them but doesnt... really need to try and pump again lol xx


----------



## Rah

Well I found my get up and go 
Asda shop went well but no crab walking just yet 
Mw app was good babys head well down as she said got an app for next week she said might do a sweep then
In my notes she's written ceph 3/5 do to me that means 3/5 is free so 2/5 engaged 
Is it me being hopeful ??? 

Breast feeding is hard but once started its fab 
Will be hard getting back onto boob but keep at it and it will happen babies are lazy and bottle is easier than breast well for them anyway cherry you will find It so much easier with an electric pump 
Doll your pics are so cute 
Jj 14 day will fly by


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry Ohh noo i cant pee like this for another 2 weeks :wacko: might as well camp out in the loo haha :dohh: hope you manage to master the pump hun :thumbup: which one have you got? I heard the mandela one is good :thumbup:

Thank doll i hope you get him back on the boob soon :flower: has the hospital offered any extra support? 

Jenny thats so exciting :happydance: think my induction is the day before your section (22nd) so we may have our bambinos on the same day :happydance: but i still want him early LOL

Rah im glad you found your get up and go, it gets harder every day dont it :dohh: you can always crab it when you head to bed LOL i have no idea what all the different numbers mean with the head or if its any indication how long bubs will be :wacko: too confusing :wacko: i been good and been on the ball twice today :thumbup: am getting desperate LOL this baby feels so heavy now :wacko: i think he has been growing lots this week!


----------



## Rah

I'm on the ball now entering the 2nd hr the pressure is killing me keep shouting out hubby has given up asking if I'm ok keeps telling me to sshhh ha ha
The whole toilet thing is killing me should crab it every time I go up baby will be out in no time if it works ha ha


----------



## Smanderson

Haha never thought of that!! At least it would make the loo breaks more useful :thumbup: wow 2 hours on the ball! I never been that good LOL no wonder your shouting out in pain :wacko:


----------



## Vidal0123

Ugh! Still got pp bleeding!


----------



## Jenny_J

There will be many updates from us in the next couple of weeks, babies will be popping out all over lol :-D


----------



## Smanderson

Have you sen this thread? Its sooooo funny :haha: i literally cried laughin....a few times :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/showthread.php?t=1814237&referrerid=322041


----------



## Smanderson

Vidal i think the PP bleeding can go on for up to 6 weeks but hopefully it has calmed down for you? I read somewhere its heavy for up to 2 weeks? xxx


----------



## Rah

Isobelle came into my room thud morning said right mummy lets get dressed we are going for a long walk this baby needs to hurry up the mw said*I'm just hoping she didn't hear the option of have sex! Don't think I can explain that one*


Today's plan jet wash the back and dig out a bush in the front walk will be tomorrow I think ha ha


----------



## Rah

Just read that thread ha ha my dog was practically sat on me at the time lol


----------



## rooster100

That's a funny thread samanderson! It's So true aswell! I was on dr google at 2am last night but still no buba today :( 
Rah it sounds like there is another excited one about getting baby out! That's so sweet yr daughter wanting you to walk! Although yes hopefully she ignored the sex part! 
I had a very spicy curry last night, was sweating eating it! I also had pineapple.i can't walk much due to pain and im still not that desperate for sex yet ;) but baby is not having any of it! X


----------



## dollface85

Vidal: mine has only now moved on to the last stage which is no more bleeding but other fun discharge yay lol so sick of wearing pads!!


----------



## Smanderson

Rah thats so cute Isabelle sounds adorable :flower: she must be looking forward to having a lil bro or sis :thumbup: my MW said stairs are good too :thumbup: so im now designated fetcher for anything needed from upstairs till this baby is out!! :baby::haha:

Hehe glad you liked it, i think its so funny cos its so true :rofl: Dr Google has a lot to answer for :haha::winkwink:

Rooster have you tried RLT? seems to get the contractions going :thumbup: i am so annoyed i cant take it cos it really does seem good :dohh: i agree sex is soo not appealing especially with SPD :wacko:


----------



## Rah

She's one on her own she's so grown up keeps telling me to wait patiently ha ha 
Ok this crab stairs do I cross legs over or is it one at a time if that makes sense? 

I had plenty of up and down stairs yesterday was going for a wee every 40 mins so hubby told me lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Vidal im still bleeding to but mines isn't that heavy i thought it would be heavier lol. I goes from heavy to light or red to brown like its the end of your cycle :S.. But i heard you can bleed up to six weeks aswell so i know not to get my hopes up for it to stop anytime soon lol. 

I finally got both forms for the child benefit and child tax credit :) apparently i keep getting told i can get workign tax credit to because im legally still employed :) so when i go into the council to fill in the forms ill ask them about it and see what they say. Cause if im entitled to it may aswell take it right.. And im still waiting for this wage slip that meant to have been sent out :S not received at all like so ill be ringing them next friday to say im poping in and is it ok if i just pick my wage slip up then as i never received my last one and i need to for the council so they can charge me currently as my rent is 152 pound a month and i pay it all myself so ill need to get that sorted out. 

ooh the new pump is innsense from mothercare SM its not to bad i just which that suction was stronger lol but its ok for now. I pumped manual and got 3oz more than yesterday guess i drank more today lol will pump again soon but with electric its noisey aswell :( which i had got different one lol but this will do and it was the cheapest so i cant complain as i owe mum the money back for it.

I heard of that one you mention would have like a double pump one so i wouldnt need to switch. Next time i get pregnant that is want i intend to get lol I know its a good idea to pump along with breast feeding but from 6 weeks onwards i think it was or when breastfeeding was going pretty well. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Vidal im still bleeding to but mines isn't that heavy i thought it would be heavier lol. I goes from heavy to light or red to brown like its the end of your cycle :S.. But i heard you can bleed up to six weeks aswell so i know not to get my hopes up for it to stop anytime soon lol. 

I finally got both forms for the child benefit and child tax credit :) apparently i keep getting told i can get workign tax credit to because im legally still employed :) so when i go into the council to fill in the forms ill ask them about it and see what they say. Cause if im entitled to it may aswell take it right.. And im still waiting for this wage slip that meant to have been sent out :S not received at all like so ill be ringing them next friday to say im poping in and is it ok if i just pick my wage slip up then as i never received my last one and i need to for the council so they can charge me currently as my rent is 152 pound a month and i pay it all myself so ill need to get that sorted out. 

ooh the new pump is innsense from mothercare SM its not to bad i just which that suction was stronger lol but its ok for now. I pumped manual and got 3oz more than yesterday guess i drank more today lol will pump again soon but with electric its noisey aswell :( which i had got different one lol but this will do and it was the cheapest so i cant complain as i owe mum the money back for it.

I heard of that one you mention would have like a double pump one so i wouldnt need to switch. Next time i get pregnant that is want i intend to get lol I know its a good idea to pump along with breast feeding but from 6 weeks onwards i think it was or when breastfeeding was going pretty well. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I thought my post didnt go there :( because i looked on facebook then clicked back and it said error 500 and something lol i was like noooo.. haha xx


----------



## Cherrybump

grr that went twice dam internet lol


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe bless her heart :flower: yeah its just one step at a time sideways :thumbup: anythings worth a try :winkwink: hehe yeah i am sick of the sight of our toilet now LOL but then again it is good to keep me up and down the stairs :thumbup:

Cherry thats great your forms are through, hopefully they will process them quick so you can start getting your money through :thumbup: you rent is good isnt it :happydance: im gonna hold off on getting a electric one till i know i can BF and i was wondering about getting one second hand cos they are quite expensive...as long as its steralised it should be ok dont you think? but you think a double is worth it? I will keep an eye on netmums for a double once i know if i can BF :thumbup:

Got a stinkin headache today :dohh: and me and bubs got all sleepy at the check up :haha::blush: so they made us hang around for longer :wacko: but said we are ok it was just he is heavy and resting on my artery or something :wacko:


----------



## Cherrybump

i would defo get a double saves time i think cause the single one you'd have to do one wait until its done before the other lol

my rent aint bad could be better i lol


----------



## Rah

I have the medula swing loved it last time I just got new bits from amazon ie bit where boob/milk touches was about £15 and got 3 bottles to pump straight into and store in fridge until needed then will use tommy tippi ones they were £10ish 
Something to think about when buying 2nd hand do the bits that matter can still be new
I don't think I could double pump would feel too weird and I would move nipple slightly while pumping when milk slowed always got more out 

Anyone heard from apple? Wonder if she's had baby yet or just problem getting on line

I'm do tired today I could go for a sleep right now but wouldn't sleep tonight


----------



## dollface85

The bleeding was only heavy when I was in the hospital so for the first 2-3 days after that its been pretty mild (only were regular pads or pantie liners) but lasted 5 weeks for me and now I'm just having other discharge. So 6 weeks was pretty accurate for me since next tuesday it will be 6 weeks.

Elijah latched yesterday really well and fed half of his feeding on the breast! I was so happy, cause he can do it!! and was really into it too! didn't want his next feeding on the breast but you can't win them all!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you all know that my beautiful baby boy (Tom ) was born yesterday at 02.38 after a very quick delivery nearly didn't make it to hospital..he was a healthy 9lb 7..managed on gas and air and no stitches..I will add birth story another time. I haven't slept for two days so gonna try and catch up....

He is beautiful little blondy xx


----------



## dollface85

apple!!!! congratsss!!!! ahh can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Rah

Congrats apple can't wait to hear your story and see pics xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Huge congrats Apple!!!!


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulations Apple :hugs: Welcome to the world Tom :flower: piccys please :flower: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Cherry, will keep my eyes peeled for a double electric one for sure :thumbup: time saving sounds good to me :thumbup: i guess your rent seems more cos your having to pay it on your own hun :hugs: shame Ryan cant contribute :dohh:

Thanks for the tip Rah i wouldnt have thought of doing that :thumbup: will defo order those bits on amazon new and then buy second hand so will save money but am gonna wait to establish BFing first :flower: Did you try the crab? i also heard that walking with one foot on the kirb and one on the road helps the head engage? :shrug: i dunno, some of these suggestions are getting weirder LOL

I been struggling today keep getting dizzy and headaches :nope: not sure whats up with me today just dont feel right at all :nope:

Doll thats fantastic news you managed to get Elijah back on the boobies :happydance: keep going with it hun :flower:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Apple that's wonderful news! Congrats! Can't Wait to read yr birth story and see pics! 
Samanderson maybe you should go to your gp? Make sure your bp is ok or your not anaemic? :hugs: 
Afm I'm just so sore and fed up! Want baba out ASAP! X


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, advice please:shrug:
I'm trying to my best to breastfeed Tom but I'm so sore I could cry, I've tried to get latch right n seen midwives n star buddy on ward. I just dont know how long I can keep going like this:nope:... Really don't want to give up.. Do u think it's worth trying to to express or is it too early I'm only day 2 so no milk yet?? I've bought some ready made formula to keep in bcos I'm scared tom not getting enough??
I just need to do something to let boobs heal. Also how long do ur new born sleep in night between feeds? 
Sorry for rant just very tired
Thanks :hugs:heads all over at min x


----------



## Rah

Apple Hugs 
If its painful for the whole feed its probably the latch is he getting enough book in his mouth and not just nipple? If its toe curling at the start then eases that's quite normal
Keep an eye for nipples becoming cracked or start to bleed both signs of poor latch and bloody painful from what I remember 
Try to keep feeding its a huge learning curve for both of you it does get better I promise 
I would speak to your mw about it she will he able to help are there any community classes you can go to? I went to a sure start group for breast feeding helped me loads
As for the sleeping in work we normally poke baby after 4 hrs and feed then but def no longer than 6hrs 

Hope you get sorted hun try not to give up xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi apple, get yourself some good nipple cream hun it will help a lot. If the feed is painful throughout then it will be the babys latch, try different positions hun.

Id wake baby every 3 hours to feed, untill he is back up to his birth weight.


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Rooster :hugs: i went to bed early in the hopes i could sleep it off but still feeling awful today :nope: am gonna see how i go this morning and if im no better might call the day assessment where they been monitoring me to see what they think :thumbup: 

Eugh im so fed up of being prego now LOL cant wait for this baby to come out!!! x


----------



## Rah

Well my sister went to a and e last night with swollen feet they have kept her in as her heart rate was 30 and temp 33 she has to have a heart scan asap and she's wired up to heart machine which is linked to nurses station so not a great night then went to the car and someone has broken in they emptied everything out took nothing there was only cds in there really and no damage no idea how they got in but glad there is no damage*So not having the best start to the day*
And dd told me off for playing on the stairs no crabbing while she's around


----------



## Rah

Jenny_J said:


> Hi apple, get yourself some good nipple cream hun it will help a lot. If the feed is painful throughout then it will be the babys latch, try different positions

I love lansinoh (sp) its amazing fixed me very quickly last time and I was a mess lol its in a lilac tube expensive but worth it
And position I couldn't feed in traditional cross body position I had to use the rugby ball position which was great for me the hosp never told me that though was the community group that told me worth a try


----------



## Cherrybump

I just jump down the page as i wanted to reply quick to apple.

Congrats on the birth of your little one hun.

I know breastfeeding is hard but dont give up hun. I found it painful also and i gave in and ask for the formula but ive been told today i can try again my hv just said try her again on the boob and see how it goes cause if i keep pumping away my milk will soon go away :( and having her suck on the nipple is better to keep your supply up.. Oh and you can always use formula as a top up if you need to. the girl over from my bed was pumping bf'ing and using formula just so baby was getting enough.

I really wanna get on to breastfeeding so im going to give it a bash again. Hv also said when ryan takes her at night he can give her the bottle which is ok. I thought it would confuse her but hey ho we'll try anything out and see if it works. 

Im currently just pumping away just now as ryan is taking paige down to see his mum and nana and im going to catch some zzz's lol have to say im loving being a mum right now. God knows why i waited so long lol dont need a man hahaha. Although ryans support is much needed sometimes. 

Im dying to try her on the boobie but she wont be here for her next feed so express for now :) xxx

Ohh on the blood lost thing i was heavier in hospital also doll. i feel like mines is coming to an end but i dunno cause ive been thinking that since that start of the week lol is much lighter today that it as been and paige is nearly 2 weeks old.. wonder if ill even get to 6 weeks with mines lol. 

Anyways i better pump before i get to distracted lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Rah said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Hi apple, get yourself some good nipple cream hun it will help a lot. If the feed is painful throughout then it will be the babys latch, try different positions
> 
> I love lansinoh (sp) its amazing fixed me very quickly last time and I was a mess lol its in a lilac tube expensive but worth it
> And position I couldn't feed in traditional cross body position I had to use the rugby ball position which was great for me the hosp never told me that though was the community group that told me worth a tryClick to expand...


Iv bought a tube ready :-D have seen it on amazon for 6.99, but I hear you can get it on prescription, so im going to try that after baby is born.


----------



## rooster100

Rah said:


> Well my sister went to a and e last night with swollen feet they have kept her in as her heart rate was 30 and temp 33 she has to have a heart scan asap and she's wired up to heart machine which is linked to nurses station so not a great night then went to the car and someone has broken in they emptied everything out took nothing there was only cds in there really and no damage no idea how they got in but glad there is no damage*So not having the best start to the day*
> And dd told me off for playing on the stairs no crabbing while she's around

Rah you poor thing!! Is your sister ok?? And someone broke into your car!! Bloody hell!! Are you ok? :hugs:
You are going to have to do the crab when dd is in bed! X:blush:


----------



## rooster100

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies, advice please:shrug:
> I'm trying to my best to breastfeed Tom but I'm so sore I could cry, I've tried to get latch right n seen midwives n star buddy on ward. I just dont know how long I can keep going like this:nope:... Really don't want to give up.. Do u think it's worth trying to to express or is it too early I'm only day 2 so no milk yet?? I've bought some ready made formula to keep in bcos I'm scared tom not getting enough??
> I just need to do something to let boobs heal. Also how long do ur new born sleep in night between feeds?
> Sorry for rant just very tired
> Thanks :hugs:heads all over at min x

Hi apple! 
Sorry I can't give you advice as I have never bf before but I was told by my gp that I could go to her at any time if I had problems and to call a mw at any time as they can go out to you and help. My maternity hospital also does bf classes and support groups...maybe look into that? 
I have heard that the first week or so is tough, really tough but it's worth sticking to :hugs:
I always thought...it can't be that hard but have been told its hard work, emotionally draining and very painful by so many women. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg sorry to here about your sister hun and weird that someone broke into your car glad there was no damage to.

Defo get nipple cream apple. Btw i was reading in another post about breastfeeding to tell you the truth ive been surfering the web all day on breastfeeding i really wanna give it another go. So ive ask my mum to pick up some nipple shield for me as there teat shape maybe paige might prefer that as she is use to the bottle now. Im desperate to get her on lol its better for her and less money for me to splash out lol place if i try and get working tax credit i wont be entitled to the sure grant thing were you get milk vouchers and you can use them for formula lol xxx

ooooh just wanted to say yay i got 6oz today im getting oz more each day will try again later when i go to bed as my electric pump is noisy and ryan has paige tonight lol 


Ooooh mum just texted me my sister has nipple shields lol going to give me her yay lol


----------



## Rah

I am in agony I'm hoping this is baby getting fully engaged or I'm in some serious trouble earn it comes to pain lol
Been doubled over my ball for last 45 mins and baby still at it 

My sister is ok thanks they said her heart is fine but they are still not sure what it is so she's staying in again tonight 
The car thing has got me shook up a bit bet I won't sleep tonight


----------



## Cherrybump

I wouldnt sleep either hun i'd be stalking my car from the window. 

Oh dear sounds like your lo is dancing around inside you. Hopefully is a good sign and lo is moving their way down more :)

Im heading to bed now im shatted i didnt even get my nap when ryan went out with paige lol i got a call from the council lady got a app for tuesday but ill need to ring my work as ive still not received my wage slip so i need to find out if it has defo been sent out or if there is a way to find out what my gross pay was for last month. plus im going to say ill just come in for my next ones as then i know im receiving them 


night ladies xxx


----------



## Rah

Have a good sleep 
Can't believe you still haven't got your payslip !!


----------



## Jenny_J

It is really worth reading up on breastfeeding, so you know what to expect, how to do it, and how to overcome problems. There is a breastfeeding section on this forum, where you can post threads on your situations, them ladies are very very helpful, iv learnt a hell of a lot from them. 

Have a good sleep Cherry hun


----------



## Smanderson

Rah im so sorry about your sis hun but im glad to hear she is doing better now :hugs: hopefully they will continue to run tests to find out what happened :flower:

Try not to worry about your car though hun, it was most likely someone passing through taking a chance. I know it sucks but at least they didnt get anything valuable :flower: xxx

LOL your LO makes me laugh hehe bless her, like Rooster says you can always crab when she is in bed :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah ive read so much on breastfeeding i got those shields of my sister earlier gave hem a bash she stay on little longer than normal but the dam shield folds back on it self so trying to fix that aswell as trying to shove it back in her mouth lol the shield teat part is big and she has a small mouth poor thing :(


----------



## Rah

Glad the shield is helping cherry shame its folding though don't know much about them if its working is there a diff type you could get? 

Well I have had another few hrs of pressure where I'm so uncomfortable can't sit down need to be stood or on all 4s 
Hoping this means baby is getting closer


----------



## rooster100

Rah said:


> Glad the shield is helping cherry shame its folding though don't know much about them if its working is there a diff type you could get?
> 
> Well I have had another few hrs of pressure where I'm so uncomfortable can't sit down need to be stood or on all 4s
> Hoping this means baby is getting closer

I was on all 4s today as well rah but only cause baby seems obsessed still with my right rib and doesn't want to stop pushing at it! It also is putting pressure on my cervix! It's everywhere! Like my GP said its going to be a big baby! X


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun. ill need to keep trying hopefully it getts easier if not, Not to worrying if got enough formula lol xx

Sorry to hear your both on 4's today. Hopefully not much longer for you both xxx


----------



## Rah

Baby on the move again going to be on all 4s till baby comes can see it now lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh no. are you using the ball while on 4's?


----------



## Smanderson

Do you think its ok to bounce on the ball while bubs has hiccups??

Rah i read somewhere that when a woman is close to labor she finds any excuse (conscious or not) to get on all 4s! Here's hoping this is a good sign for you hun :hugs:

Cherry thats great your getting Paige back on the boob :thumbup: glad the shields are helping, what shield have you got? I have a set of madela ones i ordered cos someone said they are good for when the nips get sore :flower: x

Rooster how you getting on today hun? Any more aches or pains? i cant stop eating and cleaning today :wacko: wish that was a sign of labor but sadly i think im just a greedy nutter LOL :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im not sure what their call. ive not got her probably back on yet lol she was only got for about a min. So im hoping tonight i can push it a bit more since its my night to look after her. But ill have a bottle there for her incase anyways..


----------



## Smanderson

Good plan hun :flower: your doing so well keep trying her :thumbup: im sure a few nights of trying will help loads :hugs: and having the bottle there will make you relax cos you will know she can feed so its a bonus if she feeds from the boob :thumbup:


----------



## Rah

I'm rolling over the top of it rocking back and to then bouncing on it 

I'm on a mission to get the outside of the house sorted lol bush has been dug up (dad did that) and sorting plants out tomorrow I think 
I'm eating chocolate hobnobs like they are going out of fashion lol


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies sorry been a while, just been getting used to my little fella. I've been trying to read through thread to catch up.. Looks like it's been an eventful few days. I hope the final babies arrive soon.:hugs: 

Tom is doing brill, thanks for advice other day re bfeeding.. It's still really painful but I'm managing by using the sheilds over nipple, although they do keep slipping off when feeding :dohh: I'm expressing now as well as milk has arrived and he takes that we'll. I have got some ready made formula as well for if I reallystruggle..felt bad doing this at first but it works fine and he takes it okay.:thumbup:

My contractions started monday at 5 pm every 15 minutes but manageable. By 11pm they were quite bad. Hospital advised to stay at home a bit longer. I gave it half hr but had enough..As soon as I arrived at hospital at 1.30 my waters went, tom had done a pool, apparently quite thick. They strapped me to a monitor..I was six cm, but baby still are back. Pain got really bad and I went from 6 to 10 cm in minutes..midwife called for assistance..everything from then is a bit of a blur..next thing I know there were 3 midwives and 3drs.. After what seemed forever my little man was born at 2.38am. I was told after that his shoulder got stuck, I remember,here them getting other half to hold my legs back next people all around. I had gas and air but they took it off me when pushing so I could focus,, it took a minute for him to breath:cry: but then he was wide awake:thumbup::baby: andwanting booby :happydance:

He has not stopped feeding since :) 

So in love with him. OH has been amazing, keeps filling up everyone we hold him. We r so blessed. Will get pics on soon I suss how. Phone still wrecked from going down loo. 
Better get back to Tom xxx:hugs:


----------



## Smanderson

Rah i been OCD cleaning the last couple of days too and stuffing my face with chocolate and fruit and veg! random factor like a tractor as my friend would say :haha:

Apple wow sounds like things went pretty quick once the contractions got pretty strong! I have heard a few ladies saying their LO's did poopies in the waters, i guess they get fedup in there :dohh: looking forward to seeing pics and congratulations again what a great birth :hugs: x

So whose gonna be next?!?!? Im thinking Rah or Rooster :thumbup: i had some weird periody pains last night, they were quite painful, more than normal period pains and seemed to come at regular intervals but i didnt get any tightening on my bump and i fell asleep after a while when they stopped...nothing since :wacko: DOH! :dohh: then again its the 13th (unlucky for some) and my nephew and FIL birthdays today so probably a good thing it was a false alarm :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Rah

I'm betting I'm last still had no signs at all well not that I have noticed 
Today's plan is to pain the fence with that protective stuff while hubby is at squash 

Apple sounds like things went very quick at the end and scary glad your both ok and glad feeding is going well don't feel bad do what ever combo suits you!! Happy mummy =Happy baby


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! 
Apple sounds like a quick and amazing birth story! Well done to you! And little boob monster Tom sounds like a cutie too!
Samanderson I don't feel like this baby wants to come out any more! I'm 39 weeks today! Yipeee! I just have a feeling that next sat I will still be here saying I'm 40 weeks! 
I have to say its so exciting and sereal knowing that we will have our baby's soon! 

Went out to a friends birthday last night. Just at her house so I could sit down, felt like a ship compared to the other girls but got lots of lovely complaints which is always nice at this stage of pregnancy x


----------



## Cherrybump

Sm - i'd keep an eye out of the period pains your having. Never know they could be the start of whats yet to come :) 

Apple - birth story was nice. little scary but all worth it right? lol Ive not tried the boob again think im use to giving her the bottle now and pumping :( lol ill kick myself for it later.

To exciting to see who'll be next lol.


----------



## Smanderson

I dunno Rah your nesting and getting on all 4s so could be your body gearing up for the big day :flower: did you have many signs with your DD? 

Happy 39 weeks Rooster :hugs: your getting so close to due date it really could happen at any point now :happydance: keep bouncing on your ball and eating pineapple LOL but either way we will all have our puddings in the next 3 or 4 weeks at the most :happydance::cloud9: you did well getting out to your friends birthday :thumbup: i just feel like eating and cleaning and loafing on the sofa or bouncing on my ball these days :haha:

Cherry i remember you had period pains for a couple of weeks before Paige arrived, what were yours like? mine came regular last night and were more painful than normal period pains but in the place i usually get them if that makes sense? I still cant believe Paige is 2 weeks old already :o such a beauty too :flower: with the BFing you gotta do what suits you and Paige the best hun :flower: at least she is getting breast milk i dunno what difference it makes feeding from the boob but like Rah says as long as you and the bubs are happy thats all that matters :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i was getting period pains they were mild though and i was getting the in the pubic bone area where i'd normally get them to lol thats why i was confused when i total the person on the phone she said they were contractions lol i was like really i though contractions started in your back going around you bump and your bump tighest up lol.. i never got that. when i got checked at the hospital she said can you not feel you bump hard there i touch were she said and i didnt realize that everything my bump was hard that was a contraction :S i never had no pain when it tighten up before going into labor wasnt much of a difference when i went in either all my pain was in the pubic bone area just under the bump.. lol funny how much i still remember lol


----------



## Smanderson

OOOhhh i didnt know that was a contraction :wacko: i always thought they were your bump squeezing hard :dohh: OMG im so clueless :wacko: thanks for the info hunni :hugs: i will maybe pay a bit more attention next time :haha: i cant believe i didnt know that :dohh: my pains were just like yours but i wouldnt say in the bone but below my bump for sure and where i imagine my uterus would normally be if it wasnt gigantic and full of baby :haha::winkwink:


----------



## rooster100

It's completly exhausted me samanderson! Don't think I will be going out for a good while now! I find that if I spend any time on the ball I ache down below for ages after...does any one else get that? 
I get period pain at night too! It gets me excited then I wake up in the morning thinking oh!baby still in me!
Cherry I would love to be watching eastenders then to get up and my waters break! ;) each time I watch it now I think it could be a sign! ;) xx


----------



## Smanderson

LOL i dont blame you hun, now you can relax and spend time pottering about when you can rest as much as you need :thumbup: i get achy in my thighs the last couple of days and been on my ball quite a bit so it think thats probs what it is :thumbup: i guess maybe its the baby moving down making you achy?? Such a pain all these aches and pains but not leading anywhere :wacko: Did you see Mrs Clarks birth story, she had her LO in just over 3 hours! Lucky moo :haha: 

Haha yeah i think we all wishing for our babies every time eastenders is on now :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i would never have thought either SM man i would have given birth at home with even realizing hahaha lol.

Yeah that is going to be me telling paige for the rest of her life ' you let me watch eastenders before you decided you make you appearance' lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Just thought id share this pik. Paige as had a bad day today. she's waking up every few hours and just before falling asleep she drank 4oz then hour later an oz :| not sure why she drinking so much she would normally leave some. 

She's super warm to dunno if she has trapped wind or something but this is her currently crash out of my boob lol
 



Attached Files:







547722_10200872395309173_1781050757_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smanderson

Ohhh gawd can you imagine! frightening really, i dunno why the midwifes dont just say this is what a contraction feels like and then we would all know what we are looking out for :dohh: thank goodness you told me though cos i would have been at home on the big day waiting for my belly to squeeze hard :dohh: 

Ooohh noo i just realised i missed most of britains got talent :cry:


----------



## Cherrybump

i forgot that was that was on lol

i know lol i think some other girls feel their contractions differently though so keep an close eye on them hun. rememeber they will get alot strong with each one to. yeah i really didnt feel my bump tighten at all but it was rock hard lol.. cant be much longer for you all now though xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Yeah there was a really good act where they did a shadow show and i got all teary :blush: had to hide tears from hubby cos he would take the piss :haha:

I'll defo keep an eye out, only 9 days till the induction :happydance: im also getting pretty frightened now LOL its all about to get very real :haha:


----------



## Rah

Hard to remember last time I remember getting period cramps Sunday am then regular tightening from pm through the night into Monday went in midnight Mon/Tue 2cm had sweep Tue at 10am tightness cont bit stronger lost plug and had show, wed am I gave up stayed in bed all day sulking watching one tree hill complained of pain in my hip I though from sleeping on it all day but turned out was contractions went in again at midnight 3cm had a bath was 5cm when I got out at 2 am dd born 6:57am Thursday

It is not going to be like that this time lol 
Just been out for dinner with friends I'm stuffed can't move but will getting the ball for a bit


----------



## Smanderson

Dont bounce too hard you dont want to see your dinner again LOL :winkwink:

That was quite a build up :wacko: i heard the first is usually longer though so hopefully you will have a much quicker labor this time hun :thumbup:

Anyone know if there is any truth to the theory that if your family has fast labors you will too??? Im feeling desperate LOL my mum/nan/sis all had relatively fast ones ...roughly 6 hours so im just hoping i can follow in their footsteps but i just got this nagging feeling im going to be one of those 3 dayers!! :wacko:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, for those still waiting for lo to arrive I lost plug over couple of days and had period type pains in stomach and back the days leading up to Labour starting. I also was really constipated leading to it so used a suppository then went into proper Labour an hour after, probably coininsedence but may have had same effect as a hot curry lol xcome on babies :baby:


----------



## Rah

Yeah I'm thinking next weekend for me doubt anything has happened so far and doubt anything will soon just another week of not sleeping on back or tummy and hubby laughing when I turn over ah well


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Apple :flower: you know the sale of suppositories are likely to see a slight increase now :rofl: do you think my back pain is to do with contractions then? I keep thinking its cos im doing too much ...might be a little of both :wacko:

Rah never say never!! I keep expecting to log in and read of your little ones arrival :happydance: ohhh dont! i am so sick of the constant shuffle in the night to get a few minutes kip on each side LOL sooooo looking forward to sleeping on my tummy again :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls, so I'm in labour! It bloody hurts! Have been having contractions for 12 hours now. Haven't slept and I'm exhausted! 
Have just lost my mucus plug filled with blood. Contractions are 10 mins apart and very painful! Have to go back to hospital when contractions are 3 mins apart! 
Hope everyone Else is well? X


----------



## Jenny_J

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, so I'm in labour! It bloody hurts! Have been having contractions for 12 hours now. Haven't slept and I'm exhausted!
> Have just lost my mucus plug filled with blood. Contractions are 10 mins apart and very painful! Have to go back to hospital when contractions are 3 mins apart!
> Hope everyone Else is well? X

Eeeeek how exciting!! 3 mins apart!! my life they like to leave it till the last min don't they!!
I hope baby hurries along for you hun


----------



## Rah

rooster100 said:


> Hi girls, so I'm in labour! It bloody hurts! Have been having contractions for 12 hours now. Haven't slept and I'm exhausted!
> Have just lost my mucus plug filled with blood. Contractions are 10 mins apart and very painful! Have to go back to hospital when contractions are 3 mins apart!
> Hope everyone Else is well? X

Exciting!!!!good luck and Keep us updated when you can xxxx
Also very jealous lol


----------



## Cherrybump

SM- im not sure about the theory thing but my mum had a emergancy section with her first and i had a section to but they called it a planned section. so it could be true lol i hope if i get pregnant again that i go naturally.... 

sorry ladies just finding keeping up little tough with looking after paige lol anyone of you guys could be next lol xxx


----------



## Rah

Don't worry you look after paige and pop in when you can we will all be doing the same very soon xx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun. ive not even had my nap yet :| lol 

better try get some in before they return lol xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Yaaaayyyy Rooster!!!!! WOOT!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Keep us posted hun :hugs: and there you were saying there was no signs :flower: Good luck i hope you have a quick labor hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Cherry dont worry hunni you have a lot on with a new bambino and we will too soon! :happydance: you enjoy these early days with Paige hun and we will all be popping in as and when we can :thumbup:

Interesting you and your mum both had emergency sections with your first....i dunno why they called yours planned LOL its not like you knew it was gonna happen until it happened, not exactly planned in my book :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats what i said lol. defo wasnt planned like. it was more unexpected than planned lol glad you ladies understand to..

Oh is rooster kicking off?? i never read those over comments dam i need to go back and look lol xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

OMG!!!!! whay hey Rooster...

Well we now know who our next baby's to come is lol.. xxx

Keep us posted if you can hun xx


----------



## Rah

Is it normal to get at least 2 texts a day asking if baby has been born I mean seriously I will tell people when baby arrives please just do one aaahhhh
They are driving me mad been going in about a week and a half now I'm not even due yet 
And some of it is people texting about random things then asking as if the first was a way in to ask without being too obvious 
Rant over


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls! Baby Bjorn was born at 16.48 following a very speedy labour. Went into hospital at 14.30 as my contractions were very painful although 10 mins apart. Was 2cm dilated, the mw broke my waters, within an hour I was in complete agony and begging for an epidural! I could not believe how strong the contractions were for 2cm! Thought I was being a wimp but then I said I felt like I needed to push, the me checked me I was 10cm! Had gone from 2-10cm in one hour! So pushed for nearly an hour and he was out! Taking a grand total of two panadol all day! He weighs 8lb11. He is perfect! Has not cried yet. Breast feeding well so far! I had an episiotomy so I'm very sore and stitched! Bleeding a fair bit still but I think that's normal?! Would just like to thank you girls for being with me on this journey! Will still be checking in! Xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulations Rooster!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So you had a little boy!!! Have you got a name in mind?? So pleased you had a quick labor hun :flower: cant wait to see piccys! :happydance: You did amazing surviving on 2 panadol :wacko: i will be begging for the epi after 1cm im sure :blush::haha:

Rah i have the same LOL i have the obligatory daily call from my mum and sis and then emails and texts from friends every day!!! Like you say, they start with some random nothingy chat LOL I usually say straight away STILL PREGNANT! haha mind im sure i would be gutted if they didnt ask :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Rah

Awww congratulations hun can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Rah

Will be no one on this thread soon will all be on the baby thread!! 
Bouncing on ball again think I might pop it and give up lol


----------



## rooster100

Rah, I feel for you! Hope yr LO comes soon! Me and DH had sex the night before the contractions started, not sure if that help or not. X

Samanderson we called him Byorn. X


----------



## Smanderson

Awwww lovely name Rooster :flower: cant wait to see his lil pic :happydance:

Rah I know what you mean LOL im starting to feel like the last of the dinosaurs :haha: im only just hitting 39 weeks today but i really feel like i have been pregnant for about 10 years!!! dont give up on the ball, im sure it all helps :thumbup: 


Eugh feel sick this morning :( couldnt pretend to sleep any longer and dragged myself out of bed at 6am :dohh: this baby is very heavy i think he might be bigger than they said in the scans cos he is super heavy and stops me breathing properly if i lie on my back now :wacko: he is still trying to escape out my side...i have tried telling him the exit is further down but he's clearly not listening! :dohh: x


----------



## Rah

Tried the last two nights with hubby but failed he's too tired yeah what ever will just jump him tonight ha ha 

Rooster what was your girls name? I'm still stuck lol

Sm could just be the way he lies now when your on our back I can't go on my back haven't for months as it feels like I'm about to snap 

I had a bad nights sleep up every 2 hrs for the loo and waking in pain in my hips every hr or so meaning I had had to turn over and the event that is 
Dd has been up since 6:30 playing in her room but back to pre school today so 6 whole hrs to myself yay

Due date tomorrow I still think it should be Thursday but Thats what they are going off I'm still convince no baby till the weekend although I'm sure I felt a bh last night if so 1st one I felt!!


----------



## Smanderson

Im starting to wonder if i should start to become a sex pest too LOL :haha: hope your right and he is just being awkward rather than gigantic LOL :thumbup: your due date seems to have come round super fast! I wish mine would rock round so fast :thumbup: 6 days to go :happydance: i cant see you making it to the weekend hun, especially if you been up in the night with aches and pains :thumbup: you never know, today could be the day :happydance:


----------



## Rah

Can't be today I have plans ha ha going looking at a car -like I know that I'm looking for only ever got new cars (dad works for ford) a 2nd hand none ford is something new think will get dad to come with me
Then I need to clean windows since dd has yogurt on the French doors


----------



## rooster100

Rah my girl name was Amelie-rose. I have to say I felt like a whale when I dtd with DH but worth it. X


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Rah! Too busy for labor today :haha::winkwink: defo get your dad to help with the car though, sounds like its his area of expertise! I always get my dad to help when im getting a car, not that he really knows much about them but makes me feel better :flower:

Rooster i feel like a whale at the best of times, cant imagine how DH would even get close enough to dtd :haha::blush: hows your little man this morning? Is he snoozing away?


----------



## Cherrybump

Yay!! congrats Rooster. Lovely name to. wow that was pretty fast uh.. you did awesome :)

I feel like have this group arent here no more lol and its just us 4 lol now 2 of us had lo's 2 to go lol. I wonder how everyone else is getting on. 

So far from this group i know that me, doll.. I cant mind if apple had her lo lol and now rooster. I cant remember anyone else thats shocking lol. 

Well i kind of co-slept with paige last night have to say best sleep ever lol until 6am when she didnt wanna go back to sleep until 8.30 lol fighting her tired eyes lol.. She fussy's in her sleep to i dunno if she has trapped wind or something. 

As we finished our first box of milk off which is different from the next 3 mum picked up the comfort aptamil instead of the normal. ryan is moaning about it because its got medical needs or some crap on the front its for colic and constipated babies lol.. when i read the back of it sounds like paige has bit of colic but i said just to be safe and stop him moaning ill ask midwife on thursday lol but thats all wee have to use right now so better make use of that and the breastmilk lol.. 

Weird i never felt like a whale at all lol.. not i just feel like ive got spares tires hahahaha 

Ohhh i need a nap Ryan has to get his butt up soon. i dont wanna fall asleep in this seat lol not to comfy either. 

Well on another note i hope my wage slip showes today i rang on friday being furstated about not having it and needing it for tomorrow. They said it was posted out thursday so techically it should be here today or tomorrow :( if its tomorrow thats no good as my mail doesnt come until after ive had this app lol.. 

They asked me to get ryan to bring his in also which i dont understand.. we're not a couple no more and he's just a lodger in my house/ helping with paige so i was applying for this as a single claim which ill need to say tomorrow when we go in.. No point in putting it in a joint claim we dont share money or anything plus i pay all the rent/tax myself and buy us food since he cant afford to. not to mention gas/electric man i pay out to much.. 

Sorry for my rant ladies i get furstated over these things lol


----------



## cc1975

My Gorgeous baby Isla...
 



Attached Files:







ISLA.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









ISLA 1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey CC, Congrats on your little girl. Super cute.

Good to hear from you hope your keeping well xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Just to give you ladies heads up changing...Well updating front page lol. so ill need to go all the way back to some post to find out who's had there lo's lol going to take me few hours i think hahaha lol xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Congratulations CC she is adorable and i love the name so pretty :flower: she's gorgeous too!! Have you seen the April/spring babies link in the baby forum section? Cant wait to join you all over there...im pretty sure my bump has dropped even more today :happydance: hope thats a good sign :flower:

Cherry i know what you mean, seems we are missing a lot of ladies, its quite shocking when you look at the front page :wacko: although im pretty sure most of the ladies have had their babies now cos i love reading the that wa it stories! :blush:

what is co sleeping? is it just when they sleep in the bed with you? sorry im bin a bit thick today LOL whats the difference between normal and comfort aptamil? i got the blue bottle that says its for new borns just in case i cant BF :thumbup:

your lucky not to feel like a whale, im like a ship i have this ginomous front that turns corners before i do...by about 5 minutes!!!!

Hope your pay slip turns up soon hun :hugs: so annoying when your counting on the post! will keep everything crossed it comes today :flower: You are good letting Ryan stay there for free and feeding him too!!! I hope he appreciates how good you are to him!?!?

I just hoovered the door mat!!! WTF is wrong with me LOL i am about to do the sofa too :wacko:


----------



## Cherrybump

I didn't finisih the front page yet lol So if i've missed anyone out im sorry. I ran to my door as the mail came lol. I got my bounty pictures although the close up pic im not so kean on lol cant remember whom choose it wasnt me lol.. 

And i got MY WAGE SLIP!!!!! but now that ive seen the gross pay i wanna slap myself lol.. Cause i only work my contract hours from aug onwards i forgot about the overtime i had done. which has put me up to over 7000 for the year. I told the guy on the phone your lucky if i even get 5500 a year lol and it will be less for this coming year :(.. for the mount he said i would get im sure its going to be less now grrr.. Ill mention this tomorrow when i go over the council lol. Formula milk isnt cheap lol well aptimal defo isnt its nearly 10 pound a box :(. so that money will be handy for that. plus once i get those out the way i can apply for the materntiy grant lol of 500 pound which im sure you get until baby is 3 months old to apply i cant remember. But i know once ive got child tax credit il entilted to it.. Just sucks could get it before so i would have have more stocked up for her.. will be need more nappies to lol .we took the wrong size to hospital i thought they were size 1's but they were size 2's :| poor baby had to big a nappy on her bum for the first 2 days lol 

Anyways here is the pictures we got done from bounty lol and ill go finished trying to hunt down the rest of the girls who've had there lo's lol i found some from their tracks lol since they haven't be able to post on here. which is handy :) xxxx

Oh those 2 piks are different lol one has a wee label on the top right side saying special delivery lol and the first one i took this morning xx
 



Attached Files:







907221_10200882691526572_1175298651_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









hours old 2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









hours old 1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh the crazy nesting lol i did the same thing but not the door mat lol.. thing that meant to be a sign that labor isnt far off awell. God i read to much crap lol..


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh dont! You'll get me all excited LOL i am just too ready for this lil man now :haha: 

Lovely pics of Paige hun :flower: i still think the one in the pink dress is the cutest pic ever though :flower: yaay im glad your wage slip turned up today :happydance: now you can get all those forms sorted at your appointment tomorrow :thumbup: i hope they dont count your overtime hun :thumbup:

How long does one of the boxes last? I know my sis said the powdered stuff is cheaper :thumbup: do you get those healthy start vouchers? Maybe they could help?


----------



## Rah

Cc isla is beautiful 

Cherry so glad your wage slip turned up and you can get things started now do they need recent pay slips or can you and one in and 2older ones without the over time ? 

Sm I threw my door mat out on Sunday ha ha need to buy a new one now lol

Compared to the front page its really quiet but I refuse to believe they have had babies I am NOT being the last one lol

Well I got a car well its hubbys car and I'm keeping my focus pick it up sat so I won't be stuck in the house much longer yay 
Just waiting for mw tomorrow see if she will give a sweep or if I have to wait till I'm over due 
Want to meet this baby now and to stop every texting me to ask lol
Oh and I think we have a short list of 3 girls names he decided to text me about names at lunch lol


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Rah i probably should have just chucked ours too...cant believe i actually spend time hoovering it :haha: nutter :blush:

im sure there are some more still not arrived but i have defo seen that was it stories for Mrs Hippo, Gertie beetle... i think Solitair and Salt air and a few more :thumbup: kinda depressing :dohh: Jenny is still holding strong waiting for her section :happydance:

Ohh dont every text/call/email is another reminder he's not here yet!!!! :wacko: 6 more days is all i can think! Im sure you will pop before the weekend though Rah :thumbup:

What names have you decided on? or are you waiting till the LO arrives to announce names? i dont tend to think much about names cos ours was picked out by family tradition LOL but my friends sister still hasnt chosen and her bubs is 3 weeks this week!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol. yeah hope they dont count my overtime.

I'll have to go and have a peak at everyones profile lol see if they have had their lo's

I hope you both go soon to so you can both share the joys of having a newborn to lo.

Ive got paige in my left arm sort of hutch over lol. shes still awake been fed and had some awake time she just doesnt wanna knob off even though ive seen her yawn and look sleepy few times.

I can only get those vouchers if i dont claim working tax credit we're going to ask about it tomorrow lol x


----------



## Rah

I actually Hoovered where the mat had been outside lol 

We are not telling names but I will on here lol
Boy we have elijah finlay although I'm thinking I want to change middle name but ssshhhh
Girls Layla/Esmé/sofia a combo of them 
Isobelle (dd) wants Isabella lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Sm- sorry i dont think i answered your co-sleeping and milk question lol.

Yeah co-sleeping is having them in the bed with you and the milk the apatmil normal one is blue and the comfort is a yellow/orange box lol comfort is for colic and constpatied babies and you have to seek medical advice first :S which is crazy. Paige gets wind and there was something else on the box she has to ill has hv on thursday if its ok to use anyways. 

xxx


----------



## Rah

Oh god even hubby has asked if I have had any signs lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry that sucks about the vouchers :growlmad: i thought they were supposed to be encouraging people to work :growlmad: absolutely rubbish, this government are total rude words :nope:

I hope we both go soon too LOL im driving myself crazy symptom spotting like when we were TTC :wacko: i have felt a lot of pressure down stairs today when on walks both times, i honestly thought my waters were about to go and then went for a pee when i got home and hardly anything happened so it wasnt needing a pee :shrug: seee symptom spotting :dohh::blush:

With the co sleeping...is that a bad thing to do? Im pretty sure my sis did that and was fine :shrug: yeah worth double checking its ok to use that milk but i cant see why not if it covers colic and she has that :thumbup:

Haha my hubby calls at lunch time every day now, he never actually asks but he dont really have much to say so i know he is checking in LOL :dohh:

Rah thats so funny!! haha you win the nesting crown :haha: i LOVE your names they are so lovely Elijah is just so perfect for a little boy and i really have a soft spot for the name Esme :cloud9: my cousin called her LO Sofia its such a pretty name :flower: hehe your DD is so cute :flower:


----------



## Rah

Know what you mean about symptom spotting I keep hoping I have lost my plug but nothing every twinge I'm thinking is this it


----------



## Rah

Happy due day to me


----------



## Smanderson

Happy due day Rah :hugs: now come on baby its your time!!! Ohhh and try squats just heard they are good to help bring on labor :thumbup: i have a meal to go to at lunch so i dunno if i should wait till i get back or just go for it LOL :dohh:


----------



## Rah

Will give that a go pestered hubby last night and nothing today will just get used to the idea baby will not be coming anytime soon


----------



## Smanderson

There's still time yet! Maybe they are just being polite and were waiting for today :thumbup: Baby has till midnight till they are officially running late :winkwink:

I googled squatting and it seems ok to do and one lady said it brought on contractions for her :shrug: although she said she pee'd while squatting, my toilet is too high for that LOL unless i pee whilst taking the dog for a walk :rofl:


----------



## Jenny_J

lmao I can just picture you trying to have a wee, squatting behind a tree in the woods, trying to hold onto the dogs lead, lmao.

Im squatting all the time, it's the only way I can pick anything up of the floor. The kids have taken to mimicing me now, with my walking and such, little sods lol.


----------



## Smanderson

Hahaha!! Yeah would be a sight :rofl: especially when you think about how massive my dog is and the fact that he has no shame and often puts his nose in peoples crotches and bums i would be pushing him away rather than holding on to the lead :haha:

LOL i can imagine my nieces and nephew doing impressions of me too :haha: my youngest niece who is 6 is fascinated by the pregnancy and is telling anyone who will listen about "Baby Douglas" so cute :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Macky.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rah

I'm scared to do it now I seem to be running for a wee all the time will keep to bouncing that's enough I think lol
Just had a bath think it was too hot feel faint and sick 

Dd doesn't copy me she just says don't bother mummy I will get it you will get stuck lol I don't argue 
Been told off for playing on the stairs again lol


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe she's such a cutie :flower: wonder if lunges would be any good? :shrug: i keep needing a wee today too! Im lucky if a tea spoon of pee comes out :dohh: soooo annoying! dunno how im gonna get through this lunch but have been promised a seat next to the toilet LOL so hopefully that will help :thumbup:

Could have been from laying back in the bath? I get like this now if i lie on my back DJ is so heavy now they say he is resting on an artery or something which is what makes me go like that :wacko: try laying on your left, thats what i have to do :thumbup:


----------



## Rah

I mainly sat up in the bath so don't know doing lunch now so will see how I feel after 

Just found out dd didn't get into our preferred schools and been given a place in catholic school we are not religious don't go church didn't get married in church not got dd christened so we have a huge problem with this so got to decline position and appeal found out at 3am on email (should turn my phone off) been stressed since


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry for this one sided post ladies i need a huge rant!!!!

So me and ryan went to the council to get help with those forms. I asked because me and ryan arent a couple can i fill this in as a single claim...

she gives me this look and say 'Your not a couple, but you've got a claim in that your a couple'

I said we told Jonna (rent adviser) that we weren't a couple when the claim was going in. But were told that it would be easier to claim as a couple because we were living together :S

She went off to ask Jonna about this and Jonna said she wasnt told we were a couple...

when she tells us this me and ryan look at each other confused to why she said this. We most defaintley did tell her we werent a coupe and we told the guy who came out to see us also we werent a couple since ryan was sleeping on the ouch when the guy came in.

She then goes on to say that when they ask for me to write a letter back in octber i put that we were together :S i said that can't be right maybe i've miss wrote it as i have problems writing and reading. I told her im dislexic (or how ever you spell it) I have trouble with reading and writing which has follow me through school.. 

Still this is not good enough for them because 'Apparently we told them we were a couple'

But she said when i first said ryan moved in he was an ex .....Ehhh wrong me and ryan were together when he first moved in back in augast and we broke up in september.. He stay with me because i was pregnant and he had no were else to go since his mum moved house. He also staying with me now because paige is born and he's helping me out and more so because of the section i had ( i never said that part to her though)

They clearly are sending me and ryan on a wild goose chase and twisting all our info around. 

I was crying at the end of the app like.. I said this has been going on since ryan moved in and all the way through my pregnancy is becoming a right joke now. 

She said well want to you want to do, do you wanna say your single to the HMRC? Im like what the heck is she death or something. ryan says to her yes because we are NOT A COUPLE!!! me and him were getting pretty pissed off since we kept repeating our selves like idiots. 

This is going to cause problems on my benefit yet again because they never bloody listen to us when we said before... 

AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!! would be easier if i had a high earn job with out all this bullshit they are giving me.. 

Mum ask me to get an app so she can see this letter i wrote because my mum knows my spelling is pretty bad because my sister not sure about the rest of the family but me and allie have problems and making our senses makes sense


----------



## Cherrybump

If only you could sue them from making you depressed and stress eh


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies,sorry not been on for a while , meeting myself coming to back at the min, congratulations all new babies :) great pics x
Tom is doing great, will try and get pictures on soon iphone still dead :( not Sure how to do it from tablet. 
I'm doing okay, felt a bit spaced out for a few days, think I'm still catching up after birth, tummy really sore when I walk :( 
Still breast feeding,doing bit better now but still got ready made aptimil when needed.

Went to Tesco today with oh n Tom to return tens machine, bloody hell lol felt like I was drugged up. Glad to get home :) 

Rah, sm, fx your little ones come soon xx:thumbup:
Cherry sounds like u have had a bit of a night mare :(:hugs:
Talk soon
Apple xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Lmao eww defo pass on the woods widdleing then hun lol. 

Is that your dog? He is very cute.


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks apple. ill need to seek further help i they keep this up


----------



## Rah

Cherry sorry things are so messed up just seems do daft they can mess it up that much!! 

Apple glad tom is doing well can't wait for pics

Well mw said baby is high not engaged back to back (although she thought it was breech last time and baby wasn't) 
Cervix is 1cm dilated but high and thick so booked in for a sweep Monday 22nd she said don't expect anything to happens any time soon -great


----------



## Smanderson

Rah dont listen to the MW i have seen loads of ladies on here be told similar only to go in to labor within hours or days! Everyone is so different they cant say for sure when things might change :thumbup: Could she book an induction just in case you need one? I think it helps to know you have that to fall back on :thumbup: it hasnt stopped me obsessing but im a worrier so thats totally normal for me LOL

Sorry to hear your DD didnt get in to the school you wanted but hopefully with the appeal she may have a second chance to get in? Thats terrible the put her in a Catholic school when your not religious and dont want her to go there....what were they thinking?!? How are you feeling after the dizzy bath? 

Cherry thats awful your council are totally rubbish! You need to make a formal complaint and name names and hopefully catch the attention of someone more senior who can help?!? Could you write to your local councilor? Just awful to make you so stressed and drag it on for so long!n Poor you hun :hugs: i agree with your mum a second appointment to see the letter is a good idea, ask for a copy of it so you can include it in your complaint :thumbup:

Apple its no wonder your feeling spaced out hun, you must be shattered! Such a lot going on, im not surprised your tummy is hurting hun, you should be resting and staying in bed with your bubba :flower: its called a lying in period for a reason :thumbup: get back in bed and snuggle up and dont get out for a week :thumbup: well, apart from eating and bathing :haha:

Jenny LOL yeah i think i will givethe woods peeing a miss for now :haha: however, no telling what lengths i will go to if i get desperate :haha: Yeah thats our big orange bear :flower: such a lovely boy, just very nosey :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

I was told by the guy who came out to pick up info from me there have been loads of complains about the council at my area... I can see why aswell its a joke.. the lady didnt even call us and if she doesnt tomorrow my mum is going in and asking for the letter that i apparently wrote that we are together on.. ill have try and remember t say to my mum aswell 'remember when i went in with you because they ask for more info and what ryan was to me. I said he's my ex but he's still living with me because im having his kid and will be helping me out with her. i mut write this dwn


----------



## Smanderson

Defo write it all down hun and see if your mum can help you put together a complaint about them, it really is bad and its gone on for way too long now. They need to sort this out for you and stop messing you about, sometimes the only way is to make a fuss and hopefully someone will listen and see sense :flower::hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

just read those comments about having a bath lol i had to sit up in mines because if i laid down i couldnt get up lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> just read those comments about having a bath lol i had to sit up in mines because if i laid down i couldnt get up lol

hehehe yep! Have had to be rescued a few times by poor hubby LOL :blush:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol oh dear.

I hope all this helps push things alot for you hun. Before monday hits here i bet you get to sunday and he akes you go into labor


----------



## Rah

Getting out the bath is interesting rolling over then getting up lol
Feel loads better now prob just too hot and stress 

I rang the council about the schools and appealing about 2 of them us a waste of time she's number 38 on the wait list so been told to reapply before 10th May and they will reallocate so see what happens I guess 

Thinking ahead at what point do I tell hubby I'm starting to cramp and contract? Just thinking to last time was days and he was off work as boss was so flexible this time its a new job so not as easy going so don't want to disturb him when I don't need to


----------



## Smanderson

I hope so Cherry im just so big and heavy now, my bump even points down now :haha: so ready for him now :thumbup: hubby keeps getting all excited its kinda cute :flower: bubs has been moving loads today, hope thats him getting ready and not moving out of position LOL

Rah glad your feeling better now hun :hugs: maybe it was stress, sounds like your having a bad day :hugs: so frustrating with schools :growlmad: i have heard once they start you have a better chance of a move for some reason :shrug: not an ideal solution though :nope:

I think tell him as soon as they start and keep him updated when they get closer together, better for him to be aware and on alert for when he needs to come home quick :thumbup: my hubby works in london and our plan is to let him know soon as it starts and then once i think i need to head in to hospital to call and he can either meet me at home or hospital depending on how long i can wait :thumbup: i know its not ideal but needs must and all that :thumbup:


----------



## Rah

Decided it will be today since in sat at home with my mobile and his lol 

What does the plug look like? Going symptom spotting from now on


----------



## Smanderson

LOL that would be just typical!! Do you have his office number? Actually i need to get my hubbys office number too :thumbup:

I dunno about the plug, i think its like snot with a bit of blood but im not sure :haha:

I had some practice contractions last night and a couple more today but so far apart they are defo not the real deal...not very nice though so im now nervous about labor :dohh:


----------



## Rah

I didn't have his number but he rang before so I have it now 

I lost a marble size of 'snot ' before not sure if its coz of mw yesterday though 

Feel very lonley today :-(


----------



## Smanderson

Ahh cool! At least you can contact him now if things get going today :thumbup: see now losing your snot is defo a good sign and shows the midwife should have said what she did yesterday :hugs:

Dont feel lonely hun :hugs: we are here :flower: things will pick up, its probably boredom mixed with the midwife saying bubs was a while away :thumbup: for the record i think she is wrong :flower: x


----------



## Rah

Not kidding on the boredom I have eaten loads just for the sake of it dd in preschool till 3 so bit lost without her since she gas been here last 2 weeks coz of Easter 

Hope things are getting started but not hopeful


----------



## Smanderson

Awww bless you, you will get used to her being at preschool again :flower: not long now and you will have another bambino to be keeping you busy :thumbup:

Wish they would hurry up and come out now LOL im bored of waiting....although i panicked a bit last night with the practice contractions LOL I was like...holy crap i have to push this big baby out :wacko:.....maybe tonight!!! :shock: but then they stopped and i went to sleep LOL :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Its snot looking hun some a tint of pink in it or little red.. i googled it :( as some mention they went on google to look :O Boke!!! 

i lost mines after my first gush it defo its snotty looking so from what you put i say you plug is coming out...

this week is going fast omg sm it will be monday before we know it xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

After sending a letter threatening legal action, I think my ex employer may actually be in the process of sorting out my smp1 form, so I can claim my mat benefit. They have given me nothing but stress this pregnancy, so much so that I left the company, and iv had 0 income. All they had to do was send off my form, but they didn't want to know...well guess what? now they can suck it, because they are in all kinds of trouble hahahaha.


----------



## Smanderson

Good for you Jenny :happydance: hope your maternity pay kicks in soon :thumbup: what a rubbish company, cant believe how low some companies can be! :hugs:

Cherry its mad isnt it! I have moaned my way through the last few weeks but it feels like it has gone quick now im on the tail end hehe :haha: getting SO excited :wohoo:

How is Paige getting on? Any more cute outfit pics? :flower: Cant wait to start taking pics of our lil man :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive not taken any piks today lol will be the first day i havent lol. But my friend who's trying to be come an establish photographer so i said okey lol xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Awww that would be amazing to have a photographer taking some pics :flower: make sure you get a whole fashion show of outfits ready LOL make the most of it :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol line up all her best clothes then.. Can't wait to see just how good they will be lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Hehe yep! line em all up :haha: you might as well take advantage hun, not many people get a photographer to take pics of their lil bubba...well, not unless they spend an arm and a leg :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw i know they are very dear aswell. But im happy to help her out since it may help her business aswell xx


----------



## Smanderson

Thats true, it will help her to have some examples to show off :thumbup: im pooped again!! Think i must just need to get to bed earlier these days :haha: am gonna watch 8 out of 10 cats first though :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

did you guys know that baileybubs had a little girl a week and 5 days ago. I was surfering they c-section forum and see her post. ive popped her onfront page. ive not seen anything from her in ages lol.. 

on another note ryan is moaning at me because my mum got the frigging comfort milk. He says she has diarrhea yet her poo is always frigging running. 

but on the box is got colic which is wind, and when she clutches her visits and screams like every 2-3hours hours it has on the box.. 

So ive just texted my mum because we have like 3 box of this darn milk grrr.. he such a moany fuck ill ask health vistor tomorrow about it.. 

He only moaning about it because it says on the box its medicial something.. meaning your meant to be told by doctor or hv before taking it... aaaah!!!


----------



## dollface85

Hey ladies!! man did I have some catching upto do! 
Congrats on the new babies arriving!!

Elijah is doing awesome. Over 7 lbs and taking the boob awesome!

I would suggest we all move over to April baby club?!


----------



## Rah

Well now over by 2 days and nothing sm you will def be before me
Hubby has taken his phone to work today so that's a bonus lol


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, thought I'd check in whilst Tom is sleeping, lol.....had a bit of nightmare yesterday:wacko: went to pick up something for car from scrap yard with oh, thought it be a drive out to st Helens which is about hour from us...well car decided to play up, about 3 different problems all at once...lol you have to laugh or u will cry, it took 4 hours to get home!! Couldn't be bothered waiting for breakdown so drove at 20 prh all way and had to keep stopping, tom slept through the whole thing :) I honestly don't know whether to get it fixed or cut my losses and trade it in. We have 7 seater which is really handy but oh insists on fixing it himself which he can do its just the time he spends on it :( I know he would rather be we us and he is just saving money but I just think sometimes money isn't everything..

Rah I'm having issues with schools as well, my son's appeal was refused yesterday, we have just moved area and I want him to go towards local school so he well mix with other children before high school. He is in year five at the min. Such a pain, I'm going to try for another today:shrug:

For info ..when I lost my plug it was over a couple days snotty like before Labour started and not sure if I mentioned this before but I used suppositories as i was bunged up and didntwant extra pressure down below and to avoid accidents during pushing baby out lol... I went into Labour an hour or so later, might have had same effect as curry...

Hope all u other ladies are doing okay xx
Will catch up when I can xx


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats to Baileybubs hope her LO is doing well :flower:

CherrY Ryan should be grateful for the help your mum is giving getting some milk :growlmad: next time he moans tell him to go and buy the other one then LOL hope your health visitor agrees with you hun then you can rub it in that you were right :happydance:

Doll thats great news Elijah has gone back to the boob so well :happydance: sounds like he is putting on weight well too :flower:

Rah no more signs here :( was gutted once again to wake up still pregnant and no baby sleeping soundly in the moses basket :dohh: did you say your midwife is booking an induction for if you go over a bit more?? i really hope we both pop naturally thhough...maybe we should try suppositories like Apple :thumbup::haha: might buy some while im out today :winkwink: He has his phone but is it charged? LOL that would so be me, thinking im all good cos i got my phone only for the battery to go flat LOL :dohh:

Apple i feel for you with the car saga :( my tyre exploded last week when we were on our way to do our food shop, total saga and cost £100 to replace the tyre just before bubs arrives :wacko: great!! :wacko: i think if OH can fix it would be better to save the cash even though he would rather be with you all...mind that depends on how long it would take i guess :thumbup: How is Tom getting on? x


----------



## Rah

cherry if it HAD to be prescribed by a dr they wouldnt sell it on the shelves in asda! tell him to ssshhhh ha ha great about your friend doing photos we go every year to a place to get them done costs a fortune but we have a great time line of dd growing up see if you can make it a yearly thing 

doll so glad your doing well and Elijah is taking his feeds great

SM its my phone thats never charged lol im playing candy crush and just drains the battery lol When i wake in the night i give it a min before moving just in case i can feel any tightenings had nothing of the sort though, hubby said on his way out to work that im not trying hard enough to get this baby out and i need to try harder lol guess suppositories could be an option ha ha
MW said that when i go monday they will do a sweep and talk induction but she doesnt want me to have one as she doesnt agree really as baby will come when baby is ready which i guess is fine for her to say but i want my baby in April not July

Apple where about do you live im Warrington, sounds like you had a total nightmare with your car 
Rubbish about the schools i thought it would be easier to move once in juniors as they dont have a top class size like reception do just keep trying

i have had no further plug loss nothing tried to see if i could feel what my cervix was up to and couldnt even find it i think the mw scared it on tue and now its in hiding ha ha 
Might be a good idea to close this thread and move over to the baby thread since im going to be here till july lol and sm will have her baby boy in a few days fx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Sm.

Ooo doll glad to hear he's loving the boob lol and putting on weight.

Apple i think your probably better getting a new car to lol god knows how long it will take him to fix it himself. or your better taking it to the garger but i think that will cause an arm and a leg to lol

Im just waiting for the Hv just now lol. Had to run (wobble) and hold my belly up a little lol if i was to fast my scar hurts lol my electric metre was in emgerangy so i had to ask mum for money again to top it up.. my mum arrived just as the metre started beating at me lol so i has to nash to the post office to top it up lol..

And i put paige in clean clothes as im going to take her over to mums for a little bit. even taking my pump so express lol cause if i dont ill be lazy and not do it until later tonight :(... She's already been sick on these clothes lol :( and im going to have to strip her down to get weight again :( i forgot about that another wise i'd have waited until she was naked and weighted then id dress her lol i even pop her jacket (hoodie on her) lol man my brains are still not here lol

Lol Sm with the blue milk i find my self eating it as i pop it into her bottles :| lol its yummy no joke but im going to ask which milk is better for her since i dont wanna give her milk that doesnt agree with her at all and sma is much cheaper also. but i dont wanna keep switching them milk as i know it not good for her belly and takes 3 days to agree to the tummy's. Also i would like to think she doesnt go through what i did as a bay cause my mum had tried so many milk on me and i had to had this certain one as none agree with me..

aaaah!! 

Anyways i took this awesome pik and its my new display pik lol enjoy :) xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol Rah. I know men are so stupid aren't they. But ill wait and see what hv says cause if she does agree with ryan then ive got to unopen boxes and mum says i should give them to her to incase she may know a mummy who is using it or needs it lol.. 

How do i close this thread? lol

Oh rah i tried to check my own cervix to i hold no idea what i was feeling lol and im pretty sure i couldnt reach it :( xx


----------



## Apple111

Rah said:


> cherry if it HAD to be prescribed by a dr they wouldnt sell it on the shelves in asda! tell him to ssshhhh ha ha great about your friend doing photos we go every year to a place to get them done costs a fortune but we have a great time line of dd growing up see if you can make it a yearly thing
> 
> doll so glad your doing well and Elijah is taking his feeds great
> 
> SM its my phone thats never charged lol im playing candy crush and just drains the battery lol When i wake in the night i give it a min before moving just in case i can feel any tightenings had nothing of the sort though, hubby said on his way out to work that im not trying hard enough to get this baby out and i need to try harder lol guess suppositories could be an option ha ha
> MW said that when i go monday they will do a sweep and talk induction but she doesnt want me to have one as she doesnt agree really as baby will come when baby is ready which i guess is fine for her to say but i want my baby in April not July
> 
> Apple where about do you live im Warrington, sounds like you had a total nightmare with your car
> Rubbish about the schools i thought it would be easier to move once in juniors as they dont have a top class size like reception do just keep trying
> 
> i have had no further plug loss nothing tried to see if i could feel what my cervix was up to and couldnt even find it i think the mw scared it on tue and now its in hiding ha ha
> Might be a good idea to close this thread and move over to the baby thread since im going to be here till july lol and sm will have her baby boy in a few days fx

Hi I'm 20 mins from Preston, i come ur way for ikea :)


----------



## Apple111

I'm moving over to other thread ladies see u over there :)
if we r not all over yet let me know and illcome back lol x:)


----------



## Rah

Ok see you over there bye preg thread


----------



## Rah

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...pril-spring-babies-2013-a-2.html#post26808833


----------



## rooster100

https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/C61A9872-C441-4298-A885-7AF6748894BD-1319-0000013283FE6B03.jpg
Baby Bjorn. 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/2624A498-AD9C-4588-88A1-D5DC2B83D1A2-1319-000001323E1C5730.jpg
My last bump pic at 39+1 in labour! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/09C6A884-0C82-41F4-8201-21E4C74CEC78-1319-00000132472C7AF5.jpg


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. 

I finally got my smp1 form sent back to me yesterday (id been waiting months for it) heard all the excuses under the sun, so I sent them a letter threatening legal action, funny how it got sorted quick time then ay? 

Anyways sent all the forms off today, so hopefully il be able to claim mat benefit soon. 

Hope all you ladies are well.

4 sleeps till my section :)


----------



## Smanderson

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...pril-spring-babies-2013-a-2.html#post26808833

Jenny thats great about your smp1 form :happydance: funny how things change once you threaten legal action :haha: wow 4 more sleeps! :wohoo: too exciting!!! come over to the new thread hun link above xxx


----------

